# Alaskan's Journal



## Alaskan

I am in Alaska...yeah, like my name, but at the bottom of the Kenai Peninsula,  close to Homer, the "banana belt" of Alaska (not to be confused with the rainforest of Alaska, which is warmer).

Latitude 59!

I get lots of strong wind gusts, and high humidity since I am on the coast.  That toasty water from Japan keeps the temps moderate...cool in summer and warm (relatively) in the winter.

I am married, with 5 kids, all boys.  Eldest is 18, almost 19, and youngest just turned 9.  Eldest is going to the local community college, so still at home.  All kids are/were honeschooled.

We have chickens (a bunch of coops and breeds, bantam and standard),  ducks (only muscovy), and 3 milk goats (Mocha, Feta, and Mozzie).

Mozzie is a Saanan x Nigerian DwarF

Mocha is 3/4 Nubian and 1/4 Boar

Feta is full Saanan

I built the duck coop and bantam coop myself.

I am 7th generation Texan, 6th generation rancher ...my sister has the home place.  I moved to Alaska to get away from the crowds.

I studied ranching in college, bachelor's and masters.

But what I do now is just to give the kids chores,  and have good wholesome food for them to eat.


OK... there where a bunch more questions on that list...but now I am pooped!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, my goodness!!....it is about dad-blame Time....popping in and out on others like ya been..........a "How-ya-Do" that only a southern could love and understand.....
We spent a couple of yrs in Adak, so not totally unfamiliar with the landscape....tho, I was really young when we were there. Really glad that ya started a journal and will look forward to the developements there....keep an eye out for the volcanos!!


----------



## Alaskan

I can see several, but only one in the area is active.



It has only had one big eruption since we have lived here.  A thin layer of ash...but that was it.  It is far enough away that lava should never be an issue.  

We do get lots of earthquakes though.

I know a couple of people that lived on Adak....  not a highly populated island.


----------



## Alaskan

Rain again today.  We have had almost constant rain for 2 months now.  My pens look BAD.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure could use some down here, for sure....if ya'd turn the fan on High and point in this direction, I'd sure appreciate it blowing in....


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to see an AK journal here.   Now, you just need to start sharing some of those pics like you've done over on BYC... Beautiful area you live in.


----------



## Alaskan

pictures huh?  I need to take some recent ones...

We are starting to do fall clean-up.  Getting all of the outside junk put away and cleaned up.  We are STILL having trouble with the goats getting into the duck pen and eating their feed...yeah, yeah...but the goats haven't died yet (or shown any sign of bloat).  We keep thinking we have it fixed up enough...then they get in again.   

pictures :

From this past spring, looking up from the front door.  dog and two bucklings.





my 3 does in the barn


----------



## Alaskan

a picture of the home place in Texas that my sister is on.  All of those dots are her goats...mix of meat and milk.



 

my youngest kid, closing a gate


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry, but that looks more like a preferred environment over all the snow and crazy daylight hours .....


----------



## Alaskan

and yeah, yeah, I hear ya....I know I live in Alaska 

So here ya go...Alaska photos.

15 minute drive from my house...the beach.  This is low tide.



 

From spring, one of my Appenzeller Spitzhauben roos.  Chamois color.


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sorry, but that looks more like a preferred environment over all the snow and crazy daylight hours .....


yep...I love everything about Alaska ... except the cold.  I LOVE heat and hate cold.


----------



## Alaskan

I thought I had good scary nasty snow photos...list them...gotta look some more


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wouldn't scare me....when I was older we lived in Maine for 2yrs....after living in Hawaii for 3.....we moved in July and arrived in Aug in time to start school....it got -22° that winter with drifts 20'+.....and that was long before they came up with a wind chill factor....I was wanting to go back to Hawaii....
Oh, that is an interesting and pretty roo, never heard of that breed.


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Wouldn't scare me....when I was older we lived in Maine for 2yrs....after living in Hawaii for 3.....we moved in July and arrived in Aug in time to start school....it got -22° that winter with drifts 20'+.....and that was long before they came up with a wind chill factor....I was wanting to go back to Hawaii....
> Oh, that is an interesting and pretty roo, never heard of that breed.


that is a crazy weather shift.

As to the roo... I must say, best personality by far.  This breed has been excellent.  ZERO human aggression and very good with various sized chicks. Very low aggression with other chickens etc.

OK..snow pictures. ..don't think we got 20th feet this year....  but more than enough I say.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure is Beautiful.....from a distance....is that your resident moose, or just a passer by?


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> It sure is Beautiful.....from a distance....is that your resident moose, or just a passer by?


The moose have a trail that goes past our house.


----------



## Alaskan

I grabbed my son's phone  (The 18 year old...he got a phone for a year...gets turned off soon)...he had some great photos...

He was in Juneau, Alaska this summer as a volunteer tour guide for the small Othodox church.

So..Juneau glacier:





Back in Homer, Goats in the snow by the front door.  Feta and one of her bucklings, this past spring.





On Monday, when we had an actual sunny day!  The yard between the house and the duck  and chicken yards.  Those two tractors are used for grow- outs and are now empty.  Ducks usually do NOT get to free range.


----------



## Alaskan

Way better picture of the muscovy on their free range day.  I have way too many predators to free range.

The goats do free range during the day, but are locked up at night.


----------



## Alaskan

OK @Latestarter enough pictures, to start at least?


----------



## CntryBoy777

You do have some nice looking animals....and that last pic looks almost like a painting, especially once ya get past the 2 Muscovey's with the little peepers.....very scenic.....it is nice when ya can sit in the window and have dinner stop by....


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks Al... Love your part of the world, cold or not. As a younger man I dreamed of living up there. Just ran out of youth before I could get around to it. Yup, I know there are plenty of aged folks living the rough life up there, but I won't be one of them.


----------



## Alaskan

something a little different today.

An acquaintance at church passed away.  It was expected. 

Here are a few photos of the funeral and burial.   The cemetery is behind the church, it was placed so that the Graves can be seen from the altar.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully the family can find strength, comfort, and peace.


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hopefully the family can find strength, comfort, and peace.


Thanks.

They were all looking well.  Tom had terminal prostate cancer, and had been given 6 months to live.  His wife took such good care of him, that he made it 3 years, and was pretty mobile up until the last month.  He then deteriorated at a predictable rate, which meant that his kids and grandkids (from the east coast) and friends all managed to make it to say goodbye and be here for the funeral. 

As these things go, it all went very well.


----------



## Alaskan

The cute lady in the middle is his daughter.  I liked the fall color behind her.


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful summer pictures, winter, nice to look at but wouldn't want to live there! You are right, Texas is crowded. I go by places I lived as a kid and it is waaaaay different. But I wouldn't want to live any where else.


----------



## goatgurl

prayers for both his family and his church family.  what a beautiful way to be laid to rest.
I loved the pic's too.  where as the winter pictures are truly beautiful I think i'm more of a spring and fall kinda girl.  shhhh, don't tell anybody but Arkansas isn't near as crowded as our neighbor to the southwest and I like it that way.


----------



## Alaskan

kids and I went on a home school fieldtrip yesterday to an old homestead.

fun stuff.

you can't see it in the photo... but it is set to 32 cents a gallon. 


 

This is actually a summer rental cabin.  No water or electric.


 

She is on the beach... great views. And there was no rain for the time we were there.   Strong wind though.


----------



## Bruce

I think I'd like to see some jack stands under that rental "cabin"!

Ah yes, the old pumps. My FIL installed gas stations after my wife was born. Innkeeping near a ski resort was a somewhat unstable financial living back in '62 - pre snowmaking. And yes, her birth certificate says she is an innkeeper's daughter. He mentioned it was a bit of a pain when the price of gas went high enough that $9.99 wasn't enough for a sale.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, that was back when ya could pump then pay....not so much these days....and that beach doesn't look like it would be very comfortable lying on a towel, soaking up some rays......


----------



## greybeard

yeah, but just be patient..in a few million more years, those rocks will be worn down to tiny sand particles and it'll be great!


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh, that was back when ya could pump then pay


I did that JUST TODAY! The pumps aren't real old but they don't have card readers so you have to pay inside. And while you are inside you might decide to buy some Pumpkin Cheesecake, maple, Cappuccino and Red Velvet fudge 

But you are right, it is rare and only likely in low population areas. Most places if you aren't using a card in the pump you have to go in and give them too much cash (if you plan to fill up) then go back in for change.


----------



## Alaskan

yeah...our beaches are pretty rocky, there is sand, but usually only right at the water edge.  Our sand is mostly made from coal, lava, and granite. ...so dark gray.


The property owner is brilliant. ..she has put up a bunch of no utilities cabins, the only heat in the cabins is wood..and she sells wood..

She built all of the cabins herself, they scream "not to code" and are built with zero insulation,  and look like old free from the dump windows. ..so single pane.

I am jealous of her brilliance.  She must rake it in in the summer...lots of work too...but still must be great income.

here is the inside of a cabin she has perched on the bluff looking out over the water.   Notice how close the wood stove is to the bed... also, I had to stand 3 feet out of the cabin, to take a full room photo.  There is an outhouse behind the cabin.






the outside




a few more shots from that day...sure was pretty.





one of my kids looking for fossils on the beach.  There are lots here...mostly grasses and tree leaves. Water is behind me...





walking down the trail to the beach...and yeah... kid #3


----------



## Bruce

Stove doesn't look THAT close to the bed. Hope it is air tight though. We once stayed in an old house with a small woodstove in the bedroom. Not airtight but we didn't know it. Boy did that thing roar - scary roar. Good thing there was only a small bit of kindling in it.

Speaking of woodstoves, ours is going as of this afternoon. It was 30° this morning. Likely to be the same tomorrow. High, if we are lucky will be 63°so I think the shorts and T shirt weather is over for many months.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think I'd be scared off from renting a Summer cabin and had to have a woodstove....I'll just stay at home and run the AC....... Glad the kids had a Great time....I always loved looking for fossils and unusual rocks...


----------



## Alaskan

we are still in the mid to high 30s.... with lots of rain.  So no heat here.


----------



## Bruce

Given I don't think you are using the Celsius scale, you and your family are made of much sturdier stuff than my family!


----------



## Latestarter

I think maybe more a case of being "adapted" to far worse conditions than you are, for a longer/prolonged period of time...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've always heard that Eskimos sweat at 0°.....


----------



## Alaskan

I am just frugal...hate spending money.

The rule here is if we don't see our breath, indoors at noon...no heat.


----------



## Bruce

How often do you wake up with ice on your face


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How often do you wake up with ice on your face


never....  however, sometimes there is ice on the inside of the windows.


Ice on the pond now...2 mornings a row.


----------



## Alaskan

Yes, getting colder and staying colder.  We are in the high 30s during the day...the thin layer of pond ice doesn't want to melt, even at noon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like time to bring a little Comfort inside that abode..


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds like time to bring a little Comfort inside that abode..


Southern Comfort?   Or firewood?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can't do the Southern Comfort....now some Wild Turkey 101 will put a dent in the Chill........but doesn't last near as long as the firewood does in a cast iron stove....


----------



## Alaskan

Still warm here...well, in the 40s.

But to help me remember that I REALLY need to make sure everything outside is squared away...here are some plowing pictures from last year.

plowing at the lower pond parking lot



 

plowing the church parking lot


 

plow lifted up (can't remember why, maybe just for taking the picture), plowing down my driveway.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That shoulder to the left of your drive there looks a bit Steep....why not throw the snow on that side as a bank against veering off and taking a Plunge?....


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> That shoulder to the left of your drive there looks a bit Steep....why not throw the snow on that side as a bank against veering off and taking a Plunge?....


that was the problem actually.  Achem...here goes:

The driveway is so long and winding that there are not enough places to push snow, so I need to run the plow truck with the tires just barely on the road while not falling into the steep ditches,  to get the snow as far off of the road as humanly possible.   Otherwise, February comes,  and I have to shell out a grand so giant machinery can be schleped up to my place to push that snow back.

Well.... a week or two before the stuck plow picture, the berms were getting big but were still soft. I was driving the car up the drive, and was fussing at one of my sons.  And yep, I was so ticked off that I ran right off the drive, through the soft berm  and into the ditch.  

Not a big deal to drag the car out with the snow plow.

About two weeks go by, lots of snow almost every day.  The berms are piling up and getting more firm.  I start plowing the road while pretty much aiming the plow truck at the ditches to ram the snow back a bit more and open the road back up.

Not a problem, I do it all the time, works well.

But...this trip up the driveway, ramming the snow back, I forgot that there was a soft spot from my car punching through the berm (there was no longer any visual evidence...you just had to remember ).

I didn't remember the soft spot was coming up, I forgot to ease up and slide by (like I had been doing for the last two weeks since punching through the berm), so yep...  I fell right through and so deep into that ditch that the backhoe had to grab the back end of the truck, lift it way up, and swing it over onto the road.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That would be a bit of a White knuckle moment for sure....we only have mud to be concerned with here...so Glad too. When I was driving there were several times that keeping 18 from sliding became a very tense moment...


----------



## greybeard

white knuckles..and yep, something akin to Southern Comfort was involved ...



 
didn't look any better at daylight either.


----------



## Bruce

And OF COURSE the trailer just HAD to go into the pond, couldn't have slipped off the road 30' farther back! 

@Alaskan you need one of those BIG blowers they use in the mountains. You can see the plume a mile away.


----------



## Baymule

I can't imagine having to deal with all that snow ALL winter. We get snow maybe every 3-4 years, it melts and is gone in 3 days. THAT'S my kind of snow.


----------



## Bruce

I'm surprised you get snow that lasts even 24 hours!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> white knuckles..and yep, something akin to Southern Comfort was involved ...
> View attachment 39857
> didn't look any better at daylight either.
> View attachment 39858



dang!  Was anything busted?

And all that story I told, and I didn't post the photo of the backhoe coming up to rescue my very heavy rear.

Here ya go... 

I am standing by the plow truck looking down the hill... way down you can see the backhoe chugging up my drive.  He is plowing up as he is coming.  Took a day or three before he could make it out to me, and a few inches had fallen after I got stuck.




He is almost at my truck.  Dang thing is slow..what can I say, I was bored so I took pictures.  See the snow he is pushing?  And the tracks in the snow in front of where I am standing.



 

here he is, still driving up, and the corner of my plow truck.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And OF COURSE the trailer just HAD to go into the pond, couldn't have slipped off the road 30' farther back!
> 
> @Alaskan you need one of those BIG blowers they use in the mountains. You can see the plume a mile away.



those are great beasts.... we do have a snowblower that hooks onto the BACK end of the Kobota.  Talk about a twisted spine when done.  That Kobota is also slow,  open air,  seat isn't actually attached so you better not rock....oh and the Kobota stopped working.     I have been mucking at it a bit...so far no go.... need to have the neighbor help me out.

But I hate using it, it easily takes at least 2 hours to clear up the driveway when on that thing.  Luckily the kids are old enough that I can force them to do it....well...except that it isn't currently working.


----------



## greybeard

I know a guy that used to be a Kubota dealership service tech (what we used to call a mechanic) In fact, he's on this board...he don't have no truck with goats, sheep or poultry but you can find him posting sometimes.. talkin fencing as he raises charolais  and beefmaster cattle...
Maybe he can help ya out with that ol halloween looking tractor...


----------



## Alaskan

it is a Halloween color isn't it?


----------



## Bruce

I couldn't do a rear blower. Wouldn't be able to turn around enough to see where I was going and that would be in GOOD weather.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I couldn't do a rear blower. Wouldn't be able to turn around enough to see where I was going and that would be in GOOD weather.


it is pretty brutal.  The end result is a man that looks like a snowman bent into a pretzel.


----------



## Lili Lee's Sunshine

I'm I'm palmer


----------



## Alaskan

Lili Lee's Sunshine said:


> I'm I'm palmer


Palmer has more wind then me, and is colder in winter and warmer in summer.

I am pretty sure I get more snow.

Do you grow the monster cabbages?  We don't like much cabbage,  so I haven't tried, but Palmer has better weather for them.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Lili Lee's Sunshine Glad you joined us. Please browse around and make yourself at home. Gosh Al... where are your manners? Not even a hello in welcome to a fellow Alaskan?


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYH @Lili Lee's Sunshine Glad you joined us. Please browse around and make yourself at home. Gosh Al... where are your manners? Not even a hello in welcome to a fellow Alaskan?






Not enough coffee?  uh.... too little sunshine??   

HOWDY @Lili Lee's Sunshine 

(I least I talked to her)


----------



## Alaskan

This afternoon after some very wet slushy snow  (nasty stuff, but it makes pretty pictures).  My barn is the big red building,  the shop is the little building in the back.

The cross at church this afternoon.  


 

and the church


----------



## Bruce

What do you have for livestock now @Alaskan ?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> What do you have for livestock now @Alaskan ?


goats (3 does, one in milk)

lots of chickens, bantam and standard, and Muskovy ducks.


----------



## Alaskan

we built that barn for horses. ... but then after 10 years, or whatever it was, we got out of horses.


----------



## Bruce

You can fit a lot of chickens in the space 1 horse needs


----------



## CntryBoy777

The pic of your barn and shop looks like a postcard pic, or one on a calendar....


----------



## Alaskan

thanks


CntryBoy777 said:


> The pic of your barn and shop looks like a postcard pic, or one on a calendar....


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You can fit a lot of chickens in the space 1 horse needs



so true.  

Those horses took the entire bottom of the barn, but three goats only use up 1/3.


----------



## goatgurl

beautiful pictures.  thank you for sharing and also thank you for keeping the snow and cold up there.  it was in the 70's here today.


----------



## Alaskan

goatgurl said:


> beautiful pictures.  thank you for sharing and also thank you for keeping the snow and cold up there.  it was in the 70's here today.



 

I completely agree!  Best snow is the snow on a postcard!


----------



## Bruce

You don't have to rub THAT in @goatgurl !!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You don't have to rub THAT in @goatgurl !!



70 does sound all sorts of good.


----------



## Alaskan

sitting in town, waiting for a kid to be done with scouts.  View from my waiting spot.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a great pic!!....looks like a painting from "The Joy of Painting" show....Bob always amazes me how simple he makes it look. Ya do get to see some amazing scenery there and am thankful that ya share it with me.....


----------



## Bruce

If ya gotta wait around there are a LOT worse things to have as your vista!


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's a great pic!!....looks like a painting from "The Joy of Painting" show....Bob always amazes me how simple he makes it look. Ya do get to see some amazing scenery there and am thankful that ya share it with me.....





Bruce said:


> If ya gotta wait around there are a LOT worse things to have as your vista!



yep...it sure is purty up here.


----------



## Alaskan

Up here everything is crazy expensive.   Crazy expensive. Food, building materials, everything.

We really only have 2 to 3 months of growing season,  and for the rest of the year you need to feed.


Housing for goats depends on where you live.  Some parts of the state rarely go below zero (southeast ) and some places go to -60F.  Also, some places don't have many bears, or only blacks, and some have lots of bears including browns.  Way different needs for keeping livestock safe.

There are feed stores around the state with minerals etc.

The area in the middle of the state makes decent hay that is shipped around the state.

Alfalfa hay needs to be shipped up from Washington state  or bought as pellets.

Lower quality hay, picked up in the field on the day it is being bailed can cost as low as $7 for one small hay bale... 40# to 50#.  But often it costs more like $12 or even way more, especially if it has to be trucked.

One 50# bag of goat pellets or chicken pellets is over $20.


----------



## Alaskan

Today was Theophany (baptism of Christ), and after the church service we went down to the beach and blessed the bay.

I know everyone in the lower 48 is freezing. .. but it was a nice warm day for us... maybe 30.

Kid #3 got the cross from the bay, but it wasn't tossed very far.. so this year wasdouble easy..warm as well as no swimming.


----------



## Alaskan

went a little picture happy in the post above, but it sure was a pretty day!


----------



## Alaskan

a picture from last summer.  Wow has Mozzie grown!  


The one below is from the fall.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Alaskan said:


> Today was Theophany (baptism of Christ), and after the church service we went down to the beach and blessed the bay.



Does it usually coincide with Epiphany?


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> Does it usually coincide with Epiphany?


same thing... one is Latin and one is greek.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Cool. I haven't seen the tradition of blessing a harbor or anything in conjunction with Epithany, but I know Eastern Orthodox and other Faiths do different traditions and ceremonies than we do. We had our Sunday, Jan 07th Service rather than on the 6th, but we commemorate the Magi finding Jesus as we should also be finding Him, etc.


----------



## Alaskan

In larger parishes jumping in to retrieve the cross can end up being a big deal where lots of people jump in to get the cross.

The idea is that Christ sanctified  all of creation when he entered the Jordan, and at the feast we once again ask Christ to sanctify all of creation when we toss the cross into the water.  

Not all parishes are near a bay or ocean... so they then go to a lake or river.  I actually have no idea what parishes do if they live where there is zero open water.   

I now forget why... but we don't do a feast for the magi.  They are wrapped up into all of the Christmas readings... so they are there... but no feast for them.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Very interesting


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> In larger parishes jumping in to retrieve the cross can end up being a big deal where lots of people jump in to get the cross.


And then a big fight ensues to be the ONE to carry it out?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And then a big fight ensues to be the ONE to carry it out?



well... there can be some un-Christian pushing etc.


----------



## Alaskan

To help us remember what summer looks like.


----------



## Alaskan

ok... my photo up above didn't give the impression of a good hot day. 


Here ya go... photos from my sister's place down in Texas.  She lives on the old family homestead.  A couple of her horses, my youngest son, and her goat herd.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ve read your whole journal. I’d like to visit Alaska but can’t tolerate the cold enough to live that far north.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’ve read your whole journal. I’d like to visit Alaska but can’t tolerate the cold enough to live that far north.


Alaska is a huge state... and some areas are pretty mild... but the 9 months of winter are......sigh.... a bit draining.


----------



## Alaskan

My place yesterday.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, and looking toward the barn...



 

my place yesterday.

One with horns is Feta, full Saanen and still in milk from last year

little white one is a Saanen x Nigerian dwarf, Mozzie and pregnant

In the back if you look close you can see a brown goat head, Mocha the 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Boar, also pregnant


----------



## Bruce

Who let the goats out
bleat, bleat, bleat, bleat, bleat

If you got a BIG snow blower and blew all the snow from your property onto your neighbors' every time it snowed, spring would come to your place faster.


----------



## Alaskan

I finally took the time to do a thorough look over my standard chickens...  lice up the wah-hoo!  So THAT is why they haven't been laying!    

I guess I will try to make time for the boys to scrape out the coop tomorrow and spray everything down.   We are still below freezing... but not horrid cold... the poo should shovel.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The skeeters are prolific here with the warm temps and plenty of moisture....and the ticks seem plentiful too, I may need to get some more birds to increase the control method....


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> The skeeters are prolific here with the warm temps and plenty of moisture....and the ticks seem plentiful too, I may need to get some more birds to increase the control method....


some breeds are better at that than others... which are you thinking of trying ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We will add a variety next time we get some...it'll be about 12-14 chickens and 12 or so more ducks....


----------



## Bruce

I figured you would get some Guineas!


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> We will add a variety next time we get some...it'll be about 12-14 chickens and 12 or so more ducks....


I second the guinea vote...

but if you want to stay with chickens, I think dark brown Leghorns would be excellent at bug foraging.   

Those fat quiet ladies like Marans just wouldn't work as hard.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I certainly haven't ruled them out...I'd love to have some....just have to see how things go....


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I certainly haven't ruled them out...I'd love to have some....just have to see how things go....


haven't ruled what out?  The guineas?  Or the Leghorns?


----------



## Alaskan

My incubator at present.   All bantams.  I just put them in Saturday. 

Wheaten Ameraucana rooster over hens of the same, plus a blue Wyandotte   (slight off white), white leghorn  (pure white), Rhode Island Red (light brown).


----------



## CntryBoy777

Alaskan said:


> haven't ruled what out?  The guineas?  Or the Leghorns?


The guineas....


----------



## Bruce

I mentioned the Guineas because I know @CntryBoy777 has had them in the past. I've been shying away due to the racket they (presumably) make.


----------



## CntryBoy777

T


Bruce said:


> I mentioned the Guineas because I know @CntryBoy777 has had them in the past. I've been shying away due to the racket they (presumably) make.


They only make it during the Daytime, but will alert to anything strange in the area.....


----------



## Bruce

Only during the day is better than 24x7 but every day all day? Couldn't handle that. DW said someone picked up some keets at her PO, the lady said they aren't noisy. Sounds quite opposite the norm as far as I can tell. IF they only made a racket when there was something REAL to be worried about, I'd be fine with that. If they are going to sound off every time the breeze ruffles leaves in the bushes, not so much.


----------



## Alaskan

Someone with guineas told me that hers sound off any time a leaf falls.

not sure that is standard.


----------



## BoboFarm

FIL's Guineas were absolutely obnoxious! If a blade of grass was out of order one would pitch a fit and the rest would come over and get their britches in a bunch. They'd discuss the offending blade of grass for an hour or until something else was amiss  No thanks!


----------



## goatgurl

I had guineas for several years and they were the best watch dog/tick eaters I ever had.  true they tell the world if things are not ok but not all the time, let me and the chickens know about hawks, strange vehicles in the driveway and various other unknowns.  were they loud, sometimes yes but not all day and all night.  now the ducks and chickens pretty well take care of the tick and bug patrol but they don't let me know about strangers.  miss the guineas a lot.


----------



## Bruce

Might be a problem if they decided to tell us every time a car or person went up the 2 roads that border our property. I wouldn't mind if they told me about hawks, coons and foxes though. Of course there isn't much I can do about hawks so if they raise a ruckus whenever a hawk is hanging around .... maybe if I got them and the chicken into the barn the Guineas would shut up? Unless they look out the windows.


----------



## Alaskan

For a watch animal I really am fond of geese!  Smarter and easier to train than guineas, way more predator proof, and they have great hearing.  Mine never gave false alarms.


----------



## Alaskan

Well... the kids couldn't clean out the coop!  The poo is still a frozen chunk!  

My poor lice infested birds....  haven't yet decided... going to think about it for a few hours...

Might treat the birds, treat the still poo filled coop....  and then in a week see if it warms up enough that the poo can be cleaned out...  and re-treat. 

hummmm


----------



## goatgurl

since I don't live close to a road and my driveway is over a tenth of a mile up a small hill and out of site of the road I didn't have that problem.  the chickens learned to run for cover when the guineas started to holler.  worked out well for me


----------



## Bruce

I gather the lice can live through freezing weather? If not, just treating the birds, their "warmth" hosts, would be enough. I think I'd do the treatment thing now. Kill all that you can so they can't continue to multiply and be even harder to eradicate later.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I gather the lice can live through freezing weather? If not, just treating the birds, their "warmth" hosts, would be enough. I think I'd do the treatment thing now. Kill all that you can so they can't continue to multiply and be even harder to eradicate later.


that is what I am thinking.

I will medicate everyone now, and spray the coop, poo and all.

Gotta be better than nothing.   

Then as soon as it warms up enough to scoop the poo we will do a full on clean and treat again.

The kids did get the floor of the wood floored coop clean... and they raked out all old feathers from the greenhouse and shed.

The poo shelves are rock solid though, as is their run.  sigh


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that I do that helps with the clean out is to sprinkle some spent hay over the floor....the poo tends to stick to it better than the plywood and sweeps right out...of course we don't stay as cold for as long, but it would be worth a shot anyway.....


----------



## Alaskan

When I have used hay in the past it turned into a horrid heavy stinky carpet of poo.  

The wood shavings work great... and is why the wood floored coop did clean out today.

However the poo in the poop trays turns into a concrete sheet. ...  I had wanted to try feed bag liners this year.. but I forgot.   

But the sand floor in the shed went rock solid...  I didn't put bedding in there.

And the dirt floor in the greenhouse is also still rock solid... I didn't put bedding in there either.

I guess maybe I should have... but I usually just scrape them out come spring,  then water them well,  and they look good again.


----------



## Alaskan

Well, even though ice was in the water buckets... there was a water puddle in the run.  

The ducks didn't seem to mind but the chickens thought it was a horrid idea.






I guess Monday I will see if it is still warm enough to clean the coops.



The path to the barn and the goats is getting nasty and trash is peaking up out of the snow.... must mean that spring is creeping towards me..... and maybe I should do a trash pick-up and dump run sometime in the next few days.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can attest that the ducks have no problem with Any puddle....they'd be Happy to have them everyday.....
Your goats have a look of amazement that there is some daylight outside....for a short period of time, anyway....


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I can attest that the ducks have no problem with Any puddle....they'd be Happy to have them everyday.....
> Your goats have a look of amazement that there is some daylight outside....for a short period of time, anyway....


yep!

A bit more sunlight every single day!  Not much heat to it though..... unless you are sitting in a greenhouse.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> and maybe I should do a trash pick-up and dump run sometime in the next few days.


There was a plastic pot way out in the field a few days ago, likely blew in from a neighbors. I was going to go get it the next day but the wind blew it somewhere else. Guess I'll find it when I wander out to see if the metal crap prior owners dumped just inside the tree line has been released by the frozen ground.


----------



## Alaskan

there is that fine line between when the snow melts and the green stuff grows like crazy... only lasts a week, maybe 2, all trash has to be found and picked up right then.


----------



## Bruce

Now we know why you have 5 kids!!!


----------



## Alaskan

I put my Bantam Wheaten Ameraucana trio, with a blue bantam Wyandotte in a tractor for pure eggs/breeding.

Then I couldn't sleep well last night... I kept worrying that something would bust in and eat my trio...  that trio is excellent .... I guess I need to look over the tractor security today so that I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Bruce

Pardon me for asking a stupid question but what is "pure" about an Ameraucana/Wyandotte mix?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2...


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!  There is the trio of Ams for the pure eggs part... the Wyandotte was tossed in for fun.


----------



## Bruce

His or hers?


----------



## Alaskan

Probably both!  With 1 more hen in there the cock has more hens, and the hens have less pressure from the cock.

Should be a win win.


----------



## Alaskan

Though actually, he is a good cock, doesn't mess up the girls.  I have 2 d'anver cocks that really like ripping out head feathers  I can never keep them with the ladies for 2 long. .... I should maybe finally eat them. ... except I like their colors.


----------



## Bruce

You can save the feathers, have the boys make something with them.


----------



## Alaskan

you mean of butchered chickens?  The boys make cool hat pins out of them.


----------



## Bruce

See! You can have their pretty feathers and eat too.

Or get them a beak muzzle so they don't rip up the girls. Might have to invent it though, I don't know if such a thing exists.


----------



## Alaskan

easier just to separate them.  

I am not as inventive as you are!


----------



## Alaskan

Well... we have hit 40 for a week now!  

So... SPRING!  Which also means mud and an impressive carpet of goat poo emerging from the melting snow.

Time to decide what Dominique rooster gets to breed this year... and show off my mud pit.  

no tail ...  (tail loss was accident not genetic)  I think he is too dark..  I don't like him, and the no tail might make breeding difficult so reduce fertility. 



 

The old man... 3 or so years old... too beefy for a Dom, and his comb isn't good, his wattles too big, but he is otherwise good and has an excellent temperament with the hens, other cocks, and humans.



 

Too light dude.  His barring is washed out on his tail feathers which is a huge DQ in the breed.... his wing is a bit low... but... I love his comb and wattles, his body form, his build...  he rocks.


 

 

 

Then there is barf for comb who is crazy too dark and I am thinking a Dom cross that jumped in somehow.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

If it was me...I’d do half and half...two pens with selection for strengths and weaknesses accordingly...Old Man and Too Light. Each seems to have appropriate strengths and weaknesses to work with. 

I might be tempted to give a couple (not sure how many hens you have) to No Tail to see what he is capable of. If fertility is reduced, the hit wouldn’t be as hard and you might get a replacement from him that has a tail. 

I’m just getting into breeding barnyard mix for meat, replacement hens, and some fun egg colors for my kids. You have to do what’s right for your program more than anything.


----------



## Bruce

We hit 48 today, not too much above freezing yesterday. Supposed to rain overnight then snow all day Saturday until mid day Sunday (3") then rain through Tuesday. I guess that is spring.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> We hit 48 today, not too much above freezing yesterday. Supposed to rain overnight then snow all day Saturday until mid day Sunday (3") then rain through Tuesday. I guess that is spring.



48 is spring! !!!


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> If it was me...I’d do half and half...two pens with selection for strengths and weaknesses accordingly...Old Man and Too Light. Each seems to have appropriate strengths and weaknesses to work with.
> 
> I might be tempted to give a couple (not sure how many hens you have) to No Tail to see what he is capable of. If fertility is reduced, the hit wouldn’t be as hard and you might get a replacement from him that has a tail.
> 
> I’m just getting into breeding barnyard mix for meat, replacement hens, and some fun egg colors for my kids. You have to do what’s right for your program more than anything.


I am thinking old man and too light


----------



## Bruce

Seems the choice of hen would be equally important. Maybe mate one with darker markings with the light guy??


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Seems the choice of hen would be equally important. Maybe mate one with darker markings with the light guy??


I think all of my hens are the same shade...  but yeah, I need to take a good inventory of the girls and decide who I want.


----------



## Alaskan

Had to drive my eldest up to the next town to meet a priest for a service. .. my kid wants to spend the weekend with him doing services, and tonight and Saturday morning the priest is doing services in a podunk.  Saturday night and Sunday morning they will be having services in a big (for us) town.

It was a great day today..  so I took some photos. 

Church from the front:


 

It is a very old church, so has a large cemetery around it.


 

The church is on a bluff overlooking some houses and the beach.  The volcanoes across the water are part of the Alaska Peninsula.  The church is on the Kenai Peninsula.  All of the boat traffic going to Anchorage travels through this passage.


----------



## Latestarter

Nice view. Dormant volcanoes aren't nearly as exciting as active ones. Just sayin'. Just curious, but why are there three cross members on the crosses and why is the bottom one tilted? I mean there must be some significance to all that...


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Nice view. Dormant volcanoes aren't nearly as exciting as active ones. Just sayin'. Just curious, but why are there three cross members on the crosses and why is the bottom one tilted? I mean there must be some significance to all that...



Many of our volcanoes are awake.  

The top little horizontal on the cross is for the sign that was put on the cross "Jesus of Nazareth, King of the Jews"  the middle long horizontal is where his arms were, the bottom little bar is where his feet were.  Starting in about 700 they started depicting it slanted to remind us that Christ was fully God but also fully man, and in the agony of his death shifted the bottom cross piece, because at that time there was a heresy that tried to say that Christ, being God, did not suffer.  Now that we have kept it angled for so long, we often also use it to remind us of the two thieves that were crucified on either side of Christ, and how one recognized Christ as God, and went up to heaven, and the other did not.  So it is also to remind us of our daily choice to choose God, or to choose to turn away from God.


----------



## Alaskan

Here is Mocha... due Saturday. ...


bets?  I am betting (achem super hoping) for 2 little easy to birth kids.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have no idea but I do want to say that she is a pretty one.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> I have no idea but I do want to say that she is a pretty one.


thanks!

She is clearly pregnant but isn't very big.  But I always worry that singletons are too big and hard to deliver, which is why I am hoping for twins.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - Mocha is sure pretty! Best of luck and let us know how many she has. I'll bite and bet on two


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I also love the bit where you explain the significance of the crosses to Latestarter. I was curious on this myself when I saw the photos. Such a beautiful view there


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Alaskan - Mocha is sure pretty! Best of luck and let us know how many she has. I'll bite and bet on two




Thanks!   I somehow set my bantam eggs to also hatch this weekend.  

So hopefully this weekend will be fruitful!


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> I also love the bit where you explain the significance of the crosses to Latestarter. I was curious on this myself when I saw the photos. Such a beautiful view there


Thanks!  That day I took the photos was very sunny!  Today is cloudy.  Sniff, I already miss the sun!  It is cloudy enough that the melted water on top of our iced over pond froze back up.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very interesting info on the crosses. 

I’ll vote for two DOELINGS!!!


----------



## Latestarter

for two healthy kids, at least one of which is a doeling.   Oh, and ETA Thanks for the explanation on the cross.


----------



## Alaskan

You are welcome.   

Buck was a non descript black with brown points... no idea really what breed.  I was just looking for clean, fertile, the right size, and ease of access.

Here she is today.  Perfect time to kid with the snow melting away!


----------



## Alaskan

For some reason I didn't think to check her ligaments.   

Kid that just finished milking said Mocha "looked a little birthy"  

So I sent him back out with a sleeping bag to sleep in the barn.


----------



## Bruce

And brought Mocha in to sleep in his bed?


----------



## Alaskan

No kid...  abused my child for no reason.

ah well.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And brought Mocha in to sleep in his bed?


he would have preferred that I am sure.... it was cold out


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like she isn't that far off... a week or so at most would be my guess.


----------



## Alaskan

she is due Saturday.

But being a nubian... well... kind of vocal


----------



## Baymule

I just caught up on your journal. Beautiful church on the peninsula, lovely view too. Good explanation about the cross, I've never seen but one cross bar on the cross. 

Only two months of summer? My favorite seasons are fall, spring, winter, then summer. At least we have 4 seasons, you just have snow and no snow. I like our long growing season, but I have to get stuff planted early, in the heat of summer, it burns up.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I just caught up on your journal. Beautiful church on the peninsula, lovely view too. Good explanation about the cross, I've never seen but one cross bar on the cross.
> 
> Only two months of summer? My favorite seasons are fall, spring, winter, then summer. At least we have 4 seasons, you just have snow and no snow. I like our long growing season, but I have to get stuff planted early, in the heat of summer, it burns up.


Eh... we are more like 9 months of winter, 2 months of fall, one month of spring and no summer at all.  

Though. ..  we can have 2 or 3 weeks of summer some years.


----------



## Alaskan

BTW....  the chicken external parasite treatment rocked.  Went from zero eggs to EGGS!!!  What can I say... they lay better when they aren't anemic.  

Have gotten the coop and shed maybe half cleaned out....  this week we should be able to finish. ... make it shiny. ... and retreat.  Very nice!


----------



## Mike CHS

Alaskan said:


> Eh... we are more like 9 months of winter, 2 months of fall, one month of spring and no summer at all.
> 
> Though. ..  we can have 2 or 3 weeks of summer some years.



I spent July and August on Kodiak Island back in the early 70's and I remember it never got above 60 degrees during the day.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> I spent July and August on Kodiak Island back in the early 70's and I remember it never got above 60 degrees during the day.



60 degrees F and higher counts as summer.  Some years we get 2 days... some years 2 weeks.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - How is Mocha doing today?


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Alaskan - How is Mocha doing today?


still pregnant.

I had the kids trim her hooves yesterday. .. and give her some vitamins...

just twiddling thumbs


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> 60 degrees F and higher counts as summer.  Some years we get 2 days... some years 2 weeks.


60 degrees here is winter!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Good on you having the children take part and be responsible. Too many kids sit inside on a phone and don't get hands-on experience like that. No one bothers. I don't know where I would be today if my Grandmother didn't lovingly, but sternly, teach me to go outside and work. Best wishes for Mocha, and waiting anxiously to see how she does around Saturday!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> 60 degrees here is winter!


when the kids were little I took them down to Texas for Christmas.

I took then to a park.. and my kids, I think 2, 4, and 6 were in shorts and took off their shoes...  they were playing hard so got hot. ..  and it was probably 58!  I was worried the other parents there were going to call the cops on me... their kids were all in snow suits etc


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> Good on you having the children take part and be responsible. Too many kids sit inside on a phone and don't get hands-on experience like that. No one bothers. I don't know where I would be today if my Grandmother didn't lovingly, but sternly, teach me to go outside and work. Best wishes for Mocha, and waiting anxiously to see how she does around Saturday!


that is one huge reason I have animals. ..  I think kids need lots of chores, and they need to be responsible.  

My big thing is everyone needs to learn how to respond after a big fail....  give them stuff as kids that they can fail at, and succeed at.... gives them the skills to have an excellent life!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> 60 degrees here is winter!


That and a whole lot colder this winter!


----------



## Alaskan

misread the calender... Mocha is due Wed. not this Sat ...   silly me.

Chicks are hatching .... well, one hatched last night... super peeping and lonely. .. but it has a bit of a hernia... not clear to me how serious the hernia is or not...   so I am 50/50 as to if it will make it long term.

Only one egg so far has a big pip... and looks a bit bloody at the pip.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Oh man I came on today to see how Mocha was @Alaskan! I was looking forward to seeing some baby photos 

Wishing you better luck/success with your hatches. As for having animals to have them involved with your children and teach them about life, failure, success, hard work, and so on...as I said, good on you! No little ones here yet, but I do have a firm belief that the world needs more kind-hearted, hard-working children with morals and manners in order to help counter some of the bad out there, and maybe be a good influence on others.


----------



## Alaskan

the one that pipped bloody didn't make it...  the first chick with the hernia is still looking good.. up to 4 chicks now... what is fun is each 1 hatched is from a different mom, so all different colors. (all bantams) same dad.. Wheaten Am.

mom's are Rhode Island Red... that is the super early chick, then came one from  a show quality Single Comb White Leghorn, then came one from my blue Wyandotte ... but it is black, not blue, and number 4 is a pure Am.


----------



## Alaskan

so... had to go to a movie with spouse and the kids     not too bad actually. ... except that the theater was full of tiny children.  

The theater is a hoot... made out of a big quanset hut.

Anyway, movie over, going home...

We came home and 4 of my muscovy were just getting out of the pond as we drove up. 

1 drake and 3 girls.... 

When they saw us they knew they were in trouble and started going back to the coop.... except for one girl who stood on the bank shivering.    So kid 3 jumped out of the car and walked up to her nice and slow, talking... and she let him pick her up... he is now playing a video game while she is snuggled in a towel on his lap drying off and warming up.  He keeps talking to her to keep her calm....




 

Our pond is still mostly ice... she must have been in longer than the rest.    

Anyway, just a few days back, since most of the snow is melted,  we moved the ducks from the big main coop back to the duck coop (we had consolidated for ease of winter chores).  Turns out that we should have done a bit more repair work first   hence the escapees.


----------



## Baymule

Sweet picture!


----------



## RollingAcres

Awww the pic is so sweet!



Alaskan said:


> We came home and 4 of my muscovy were just getting out of the pond as we drove up.
> 1 drake and 3 girls....
> When they saw us they knew they were in trouble and started going back to the coop....



 Hahaha, like kids finding out parents are home and they are still not in bed like they were supposed to!


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Awww the pic is so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, like kids finding out parents are home and they are still not in bed like they were supposed to!



exactly like that!


Here is the duck, on kid 3, all warmed up and happy again, about to go back outside.


----------



## Alaskan

My pond today.  It was a bit thawed yesterday when the ducks went swimming... just so you understand why that girl got too cold.


----------



## Latestarter

Those ducks have some wicked claws for toenails... I'm kinda shocked that it's standing on your son's shoulders/head...   Seems to me they should also have little difficulty handling freezing water with their down undercoat...  As an aside, do you have fish in that pond? That would be kinda awesome...


----------



## Alaskan

Because Muscovy aren't mallard derived, and instead warm weather tree ducks. .. uh no.   They actually have very little oil and their feathers get soaked fast.  

We trim their nails when they get too long (we have so few rocks they don't trim naturally), but even so... they are dangerous sharp and strong.  You do have to watch them.

We put some little fish in last year?  year before???  


Yeah... as soon as it thaws more I want the kids to see if they are still there.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - Hey, how are your goat and your hatches doing?


----------



## Alaskan

next hatch  is in a little over a week.... I want to start a bigger set of eggs today or tomorrow. 

But Mocha STILL hasn't let those kids out!   

You can tell she is getting closer... ligaments are  pretty soft, but maybe not 100% gone. .... 

I thought surely she would have them today when I saw that not only was the pond refrozen but that it had snowed... white everywhere.


but nope.  no kids.


----------



## Baymule

I have a Muscovy hen setting eggs now. You are right, Alaskan. Muscovies come from South America and are the only domestic duck that didn't originate from mallards.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I have a Muscovy hen setting eggs now. You are right, Alaskan. Muscovies come from South America and are the only domestic duck that didn't originate from mallards.


I love our muscovy, very smart, trainable, and great personalities.   I used to have mallard derived ducks...  I didn't like those.

my place this morning ... pond froze back up.  And it snowed last night.


----------



## Baymule

And you are from Texas.....moved from a hot spot to ice. I'll keep the heat and just turn on the AC. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, I prefer heat.

Mocha is STILL pregnant.

When is that kid coming out?????


----------



## Alaskan

That is what I get for counting the due date... Instead of using an online goat breeding calculator! !!!!!!    

Using an online calculator. ... she is due THIS COMING SATURDAY!   

She was bred Dec 6th... if anyone wants to check that for me.... since I am clearly not competent in that regard.  

achem.... So not yet late. ... not yet due!!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Doe code! Lol. I have the AGS calculator bookmarked so I can just pull it up any time I want to check anything. I use it for predicting breeding dates so that does are due when I want them to be also.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Doe code! Lol. I have the AGS calculator bookmarked so I can just pull it up any time I want to check anything. I use it for predicting breeding dates so that does are due when I want them to be also.




yes....  that would be nice.....  to plan...  

I have heard of such things.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Do you own a buck?


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Do you own a buck?


nope... I am a pimp


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So the very conservative me just blushed. Lol

Anyway, if that’s the case, you can choose the timeframes that the does would be due...


----------



## Alaskan

yes.... yes I can.

I am pretty conservative too....    but then there I am standing with my boys.
. the youngest 9... watching....  yeah....




For Mocha she only got a few hours of fun... so we got to watch to make sure the job was done right.  THAT was awkward.      Nothing like talking with your kids about if he got it in...... or got the job done before getting out.    and  and


----------



## Bruce

They gotta learn about the birds and the bees somehow. Might as well be with live action demonstration.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Two of my kids (6 and 4) will tell us if a cow is in heat or if a bull is riding them. I’m not sure they realize what that means. I don’t want to ask. Lol


----------



## Alaskan

yep....  live action definitely makes it all clear.



My baby sister lives on the land too....  one day one of her kids asked if they (my sister and husband) did it like the cattle. ...  from behind.   My sister almost died. ..... couldn't answer.     My kids haven't ever done that.


----------



## promiseacres

My 6 yr old daughter figured "things" out quite a bit earlier than my ds (age 9)... when I bred the rabbits. Last year I clued him in that they weren't just playing.... don't need oops babies when he tries it himself....   he was clueless when we had sheep...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’d have died of embarrassment for one!! Lol


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’d have died of embarrassment for one!! Lol


yeah....  I think my sis stopped breathing....  she definitely lost the ability to form words.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> nope... I am a pimp


----------



## greybeard

Probably better to learn from livestock than cats.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Tsk tsk tsk discriminating against cats...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bad visual!!


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooh... talking about the results of sex....


Mocha is finally in labor!   

Shocker!  A goat in labor at a normal time of day... and with good weather too.   odd.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Ooooh... talking about the results of sex....
> 
> 
> Mocha is finally in labor!
> 
> Shocker!  A goat in labor at a normal time of day... and with good weather too.   odd.


Wow, she is really messing with you!


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Alaskan

nothin' nothin' and nothin'

then I ran to do errands... and 1 and a half hours later checked... and the doe had delivered 1 dead kid and one live kid.  She was doing a good job cleaning up the live one...

I checked over the dead one, and it was fully dead, chocolate rocks not helpful in this case.  It looked dead before birth... but not too long before... it looked about full size but the eyes were totally sunk in.  But it wasn't stinky.  So... not sure when it died exactly.... or why.

But, since it wasn't stinky I am thinking that mom will be fine.

Anyway...  about 30 minutes later she then had 1 more.

So, 3 kids, 1 DOA and 2 healthy.  all 3 are male.

here are 2 of my children making sure the kids are nursing.




 

And a couple of Mocha and the 2 she has.  She is being an excellent mom, very attentive.  The kids have nursed and look good.


----------



## Alaskan

did the last check of Mocha.

She is being good... silly though... she will let the kids nurse for a little bit, then needs to turn around to look at them and make sure they are OK and lick and snuffle them a bit.  Then she let's them nurse a bit more.... then repeat.

But... she isn't spinning like a top... they are getting their fill... so all good.  Not too cold tonight.

This is her second time. .. but it has been 2 years since she had kids... the buck didn't get her right last year.  Different buck this year.  

I am happy they are boys... now I don't have to worry about burning out the horns.  My children are great at goat castration ... and we will do that in a bit over a month... so easier for us.

Talking about great kids... 

the pig we killed on Saturday... it has been hanging ever since... the kids have butchered out other animals, biggest being a deer.  Anyway, they watched a few you tube videos and then packaged up the entire thing!  Spouse and I didn't need to help!  Spouse wants to make a bunch of sausage, we are hoing to nale bacon too, so that is in the fridge, chops in the fridge to cook up Thursday,  the rest is now freezing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yay!!! Congratulations on the cuties!!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Why do you not disbud if they're boys?


----------



## Baymule

You have some real good boys. They are showing their raising. 

I am impressed that they packaged the whole pig. Awesome.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> My children are great at goat castration



Ain't many people still alive nowadays that have that kind of asset in their families.


----------



## Latestarter

Just curious... why no need to disbud the males?


----------



## Alaskan

For horn removal I have found the burning to be the best method.  But ... I don't have an iron, and have so few kids I don't want to buy one, and I am not that experienced with it anyway.  Guy who is really experienced (has at least 20, if not 40 kids every spring, and he disbuds them all), lives an hour away... one way... and I would have to go to him.  So not great.

But since these kids are male, they will be for meat... or maybe (less likely ) get to live.  Meat animals...  who cares if they have horns...   If someone wants them for brush removal horns are better since it protects them a bit more against dogs.

Of my 3 does, 1 has horns... haven't had any trouble with the horned girl.  The one time a stray dog came to harass my goats, she was the one to square off on it.

I think in the milk goat community up here, 3/4 prefer no horns, 1/4 like their milk goats to have horns.

So... if I was selling girls,  potential milk goats, I would probably want to disbud to make it easier to sell.



Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Why do you not disbud if they're boys?


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Then she let's them nurse a bit more.... then repeat.


She doesn't want them to eat too fast and get an upset stomach.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> She doesn't want them to eat too fast and get an upset stomach.


is that what that is?


----------



## Bruce

Yes, as you said, she is a very good mama.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Alaskan

Good view... but bored, bored, bored, bored

ran my errands...  waiting for eldest son to finish his last final... poor kid is still running a high fever... so I wanted to get him back into bed as soon as he was done...  so I am waiting on him...

Good view though!  I still have some snow but I am at 1,200 feet above sea level... town is way warmer than my place and so is greening up!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> here are 2 of my children making sure the kids are nursing.


If you say so


----------



## Alaskan

Well, two says ago it snowed... last night and this morning it just kept raining and melted the rest of the ice off of the pond!  

I am hoping that Sunday we can let the ducks out on it.


----------



## greybeard

any fish in the pond?
(And, I had always heard, that "when it's springtime in Alaska it's 40 below"..)


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> any fish in the pond?
> (And, I had always heard, that "when it's springtime in Alaska it's 40 below"..)




Where I am spring is 40s, but positive 40s.

We have stocked it... not sure if it still has fish though.


----------



## Alaskan

Snowing again today.

Ah... spring!


----------



## Alaskan

Stupid mama goat.   

Mocha walked away from her babies... went to sunbathe with the herd.

Guess I will need to keep a better eye on her.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have had a couple of sheep do that.  They just assume their babies will follow and most do.

Edit to add:  You can keep your weather.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> I have had a couple of sheep do that.  They just assume their babies will follow and most do.
> 
> Edit to add:  You can keep your weather.


ha!  on the weather.


But as to Mocha...  I sure wish she wouldn't keep ditching her kids....  I don't lock them up during the day... so without the doe almost anything could eat the kids.   Luckily the kids tend to bed down in the barn when Mocha goes out to play in the sun.

But then Mocha hikes FAR away from the barn, instead of staying with earshot.

Hopefully 1 or  2 more days of pairing them back up on occasion, and the kids will follow just fine.


----------



## Alaskan

my small herd walking in the parking area heading back towards the barn.


----------



## Alaskan

See, now the kids are following!


----------



## Alaskan

Official sign of spring !!!   Sandhill Cranes!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

When we lived in Florida we had a resident pair that used to walk our land....they even brought offspring with them several times in the yrs we lived there....Beautiful birds....


----------



## Alaskan

we haven't ever had them nest on our land.

But they like coming here to feed.


----------



## Alaskan

To help discourage trespassing  (but hopefully not scare the UPS man)  the kids set up some bones on the tripod that marks our corner boundary.

I think I need them to set up 2 more.

However, this is a pretty fine start!  (and these photos are from today.  yeah, mostly no snow... but not much green yet)


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> To help discourage trespassing  (but hopefully not scare the UPS man)  the kids set up some bones on the tripod that marks our corner boundary.
> 
> I think I need them to set up 2 more.
> 
> However, this is a pretty fine start!  (and these photos are from today.  yeah, mostly no snow... but not much green yet)
> 
> View attachment 48070
> 
> View attachment 48071


Oh my! Well the UPS man is probably going to just leave the packages right there, kinda like a peace-offering. 
That's pretty cool tho!


----------



## Alaskan

Rainy today... and so many errands.  

But still pretty out on the spit.


----------



## Alaskan

And we had chicks hatch this past week.

these are Chamois colored spitz and will be a nice cream color with white spots


 




these will be a golden spangled Spitz









and we got 2 bantam wheaten ameraucana.... here is 1 of them





Had 1 black spitz hatch..  sure hope it is female because it's mom died (my only black one), it is looking a bit male though.  -sigh-

I have also hatched just 3 eggs from my bantam blue Wyandotte. ... all 3 are black!
 bummer.

Anyway...  doesn't cost much to hatch. .. guess I will just keep trying.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm guessing there is some awesome fishing in your backyard.


----------



## Alaskan

lots of great fishing up here... yep


----------



## Alaskan

my goats


----------



## Alaskan

as you can yell, the kids keep up just fine now.


----------



## Bruce

Nice action shot.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - I definitely have questions for a Southerner who moved up there if you're willing to chat. We've been eyeing Alaska with goals in mind for future years (particularly Lake Clark area). How long were you saving before getting property up there?


----------



## Alaskan

I decided to move... and moved.

Very little planning. 

Ask questions!  I would love to help/give input.


----------



## Latestarter

Gonna be quite the culture (and environmental) shock going from AL to AK...


----------



## Alaskan

So much better in Alaska 


Except for the cold.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - That's actually one big question I had was, how hard is it adjusting temperature wise? How much snow do you get on average? Last year we had a big "snowstorm" hit here and it was 9 inches to a foot. They closed the roads down for three days- power was out for four days. Wrecks everywhere! It was "Snowpocalypse" all over again for this area. Even the THREAT of snow usually shuts down all schools and road travel. We weren't bothered by it- used the snow to go out and see how many deer were traveling through, but definitely happy to have the percolator for hot coffee!

Our goal is to be sort of secluded and self-sustaining. Hunting/skinning/tanning/trapping/fishing/crafting needed things is in mind and we have experience with. Any recommendations on favorite clothing/tools?

I'd love to see more photos of the landscape- those you shared waiting on the kids to get out of school were just stunning.


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> how hard is it adjusting temperature wise?



Dress properly,  and you will be fine.  Lots of layers.  Remember cotton kills.  You want silk, wool, or whatever synthetic.

High quality long johns made of some fancy synthetic that says it adjusts to your activity level is awesome.  Sierra trading post has great deals.  Excellent place to gear up.  A nice thin long john top, then a fleece with long zipper at the neck to adjust the temp.

A couple of GOOD hats.  A thin stocking knit hat, and then a thick one.  If you are living in the interior a real fur ruff on the outer hat helps a bunch... but if you are going to be trapping... just make your own.



HomesteaderWife said:


> How much snow do you get on average



No such thing as average.    One foot to 13 feet?



HomesteaderWife said:


> They closed the roads down for three days- power was out for four days. Wrecks everywhere!



Tires, you need excellent tires.



HomesteaderWife said:


> Any recommendations on favorite clothing/tools?



I own maybe 10 or more coats...  mostly bought used.  Nice to be able to layer...  or change how thick of a coat I want to wear.

You only need 2 sets of longjohns.

Get excellent boots.

It costs MUCH more to get stuff moved up here than any sane person wants to spend...  so come up with a good all wheel drive car...  get everything else you need from garage sales and second hand stores.  When people leave state they sell everything...  can't ship it back out.

Things you want to buy new....  yeah, bring them with you, everything up here costs more.


----------



## Alaskan

The beach-  photo from awhile back




 

My ducks on my pond, this past week



 

Right in front of my pond.



 

And driving back from Anchorage... Sunday


----------



## RollingAcres

Sure is beautiful there!


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!

Fireweed is holding on in a few spots... but summer is about over.    

The photo below is from my driveway


----------



## Alaskan

Beginning of August I took a trip with 1 kid to Kodiak.  Alaska's emerald isle.

Here are some photos.  Totally different down there... you can get remote very fast.

First: the water by Homer.


----------



## Alaskan

Kodiak island, a harbor, etc.

The church is Orthodox


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - I love all these photos oh my goodness. And thank you for the advice on clothing/vehicles. Where we've been eyeing is fly-in only so we'll see what happens there. I've been working on making deer-hide mittens and was proud of them from this past year. Hoping to get some warm hats made up this season from fox. 

P.S. I bet those ducks are happy to be in the pond! How are your goats doing? I remember Mocha, I believe it was? How are her two kids?


----------



## Mike CHS

That is some beautiful country.  I was on Kodiak Island many  many years ago back when the Coast Guard Base was a Naval Air Station.


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Alaskan - I love all these photos oh my goodness. And thank you for the advice on clothing/vehicles. Where we've been eyeing is fly-in only so we'll see what happens there. I've been working on making deer-hide mittens and was proud of them from this past year. Hoping to get some warm hats made up this season from fox.
> 
> P.S. I bet those ducks are happy to be in the pond! How are your goats doing? I remember Mocha, I believe it was? How are her two kids?


Can you use a sled to get there in winter?

I have been trying to sell off my goats.  My boys are starting to run off...  next summer I will have zero boys for at least 2 weeks...  lots of times I have been down to only 1 boy this past year.

Anyway... I got all of the kids sold.

I sold off Mozzie.  I still have Mocha and Feta.  Good millers.  Wanna buy them?


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> That is some beautiful country.  I was on Kodiak Island many  many years ago back when the Coast Guard Base was a Naval Air Station.



Did you make it out to the surrounding islands?


----------



## Alaskan

We went to Spruce Island.  It is pretty big.

We were there for a pilgrimage. 

Here is a procession walking down to the graves on the island to bless them.


 

We then went to the beach for a picnic. 



 



 

Same beach, different angle.


 

Walking through the forest on the island.  Crazy moss!  Kodiak counts as a rainforest,  just a cold one.



 

In the middle of the island.  This LOOKS like a lovely field of grass.  But boggy! 



 

 

 

The beach on the other side


----------



## Mike CHS

Alaskan said:


> Did you make it out to the surrounding islands?



I was only there for about a month augmenting the crews during some carrier ops so it was mostly work and little time for play.  I did get some cool helicopter tours of the islands though.


----------



## Alaskan

And here is Saint Nila's Island.   Way smaller than Spruce Island.  Maybe 50 acres?


OK... maybe I am loading too many photos.  Hope it doesn't mess you all up.

Looking out from the little Orthodox skete.



 

Pilgrims arriving on the island



 

Pilgrims walking past the church 


 

Walking through the forest


 

 

Two beach shots


----------



## Alaskan

And, my favorite shot.  A priest pushing the boat away from shore... he is having to push hard, to pop it off of the gravel beach.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> I was only there for about a month augmenting the crews during some carrier ops so it was mostly work and little time for play.  I did get some cool helicopter tours of the islands though.


Nice you at least got the helicopter tour.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I used to have a Tshirt growing up that had Kodiak Island on it with a totem pole on it....tho, I out grew it when we lived in Hawaii.....back in '61-64.....


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I used to have a Tshirt growing up that had Kodiak Island on it with a totem pole on it....tho, I out grew it when we lived in Hawaii.....back in '61-64.....


Don't think I saw a totem pole while I was there.  

I know I saw several really nice huge ones in Sitka, so south east Alaska... many years back.


----------



## Baymule

Next time you go to Anchorage, look for a food truck called The Back Porch. Some friends of ours own it and they serve Texas BBQ and Cajun food. Tell them Bobby Joe sent you.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Next time you go to Anchorage, look for a food truck called The Back Porch. Some friends of ours own it and they serve Texas BBQ and Cajun food. Tell them Bobby Joe sent you.


Cool!

Not sure when I will go up next... but since kid #1 is now up there... I am sure it will happen. 

Do they run it year round?  Or just in the summer?


----------



## Latestarter

wow... wouldn't that be cool if you're able to find the truck and meet them as a "known" entity? The world gets smaller every year!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - Having a sled, plane, and/or snowcraft would be possible but if we went, it'd be a sled and snowshoes/cleats. Been looking into hot to make and repair snowshoes with rawhide and sinew which is easy to harvest/make for us. I hate to hear your boys are taking off on you as they grow! It seems you've raised them with good work ethic, so they should be well prepared for hard work and responsibility. Like I've said before, good on you for having them so involved at home. I bet having fewer spare hands makes it difficult though. As for the goaties, hah, I wish! Where we are now, we did have goats....let's just say it didn't work out. We lost our male, and sold our female to a nice family who had little kids to love on her and many other goats she fit in with (so she wouldn't be lonesome). The island you showed pictures of is absolutely gorgeous- I love the church there!

@Baymule - Maybe they'll have their truck in Anchorage in future years! That's where we'd need to fly into, then fly out of to get to our goal area.


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> snowshoes/cleats. Been looking into hot to make and repair snowshoes with rawhide and sinew which is easy to harvest/make for us.



 on snow shoes.  So many muscles needed.  Hack... wheeze.

Now cross country skiing!  There ya go!   

Best is to ski without a pack, tow a sled.  Towing a heavy sled is tricky in a bad trail..  but you can have a person behind also have ropes to the sled...  and keep yanking it back into place. 

Tarp everything down so nothing falls out even if it rolls...  then way less worry.  You can even just tow a burrito... and skip a sled.

Heavy pack + skis and HA! I dare ya to turn or stop.

But again...  snow shoe in a few feet of powder... and unless you are super fit... 100 yards will be plenty.


----------



## Alaskan

It is just weight costs money.... how will you get a woodstove out to your place?

Easy with a snow machine.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> You can even just tow a burrito..


I usually just wrap 'em in foil and stick them inside my jacket pocket...


----------



## Latestarter

hungry jacket?


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> hungry jacket?


No, but carrying them in my pocket makes them more handy than if I pulled them behind me on a sled..or in the back of my truck or on a trailer.


----------



## Rammy

Alaskan said:


> So much better in Alaska
> 
> 
> Except for the cold.



You are doing what I wish I could do. If I were younger and had a significant other would love to move to Alaska too. Get away from technology, mean people, and live how I want. I know you will be very happy there.


----------



## Alaskan

Been here almost 20 years now.

Going to have to stay another 10.  

I do hope to retire someplace warm.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Cool!
> 
> Not sure when I will go up next... but since kid #1 is now up there... I am sure it will happen.
> 
> Do they run it year round?  Or just in the summer?


They just left Texas a few months ago and opened up the truck. I don't know if they will have it open in the winter or not. She said something about the season, so maybe they will close down in the dead of winter. haha, it would freak them out if you told them  friends of yours from Livingston, Texas--Bobby Joe and Dana sent you! I'd love to be a fly on the wall for that one. LOL LOL


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Been here almost 20 years now.
> 
> Going to have to stay another 10.
> 
> I do hope to retire someplace warm.


Come back home to Texas! Oh wait! You said_ warm_ not bleeping_ hot! _


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Come back home to Texas! Oh wait! You said_ warm_ not bleeping_ hot! _


I would love to come back to Texas!  90 is AWESOME!!!!

A few photos from today.

My dark brown rose comb leghorn.  She snuck out and hatched these out in the "wild"!!  Found her today as she was trying to figure out how to get back into the run to feed her chicks.

I caught her with a dipnet and put her in my white tractor.






Muscovy ducks let out, drake watching some grow outs.





Other grow outs at the pond with their mom and cockerels in the background.


----------



## Latestarter

So did you ever determine if there are fish in your pond? I thought you said you were going to see about it.


----------



## Alaskan

We put a few little ones in last year... I haven't seen any this year... but the kids haven't tried to fish it.  It is a small pond.  

Not exciting for the kids.

Eldest is at college now.

Next 3 are on a canoe trip this weekend.   They are doing little rivers-lakes--portaging on a three day trip.  Friday to Monday. 

I have only youngest home.

He is growing up though, getting way better at staying on track and remembering the many things he has to do.

Cook, clean, milk, animal chores.  He is 10 now.  He managed to make an instapot roast thing. Spouse tried to explain to me how to do it but I was lost...  luckily the 10 year old took over and did a fine job!  

Sheesh....  I have got to sell those goats before next summer.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> This is actually a summer rental cabin. No water or electric.



I was reading back over this and came across this picture again. Reminded me of a guy I knew that grew up in Alaska with his family as gold seekers and for over a decade lived in an abode very similar to that, and I think occassionally drove it back down the Alcan highway to the lower 48.  He left that kind of nomad life pretty early in life but recently made a trip back out after his parents were long gone and was able to find the now dilapidated old bus where it had been abandoned, I suppose on his father's  last claim site.  He said seeing it once again brought back a flood of memories, not all them being good. Among the things he remembered was his father's hatred of bears. Said he would kill every one he saw, regardless of it's species or age. "He just hated them" was my friend's words.
(they did find quite a bit of gold, tho not near enough to be rich, just enough to get by and I suppose to keep the gold bug fed)


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I was reading back over this and came across this picture again. Reminded me of a guy I knew that grew up in Alaska with his family as gold seekers and for over a decade lived in an abode very similar to that, and I think occassionally drove it back down the Alcan highway to the lower 48.  He left that kind of nomad life pretty early in life but recently made a trip back out after his parents were long gone and was able to find the now dilapidated old bus where it had been abandoned, I suppose on his father's  last claim site.  He said seeing it once again brought back a flood of memories, not all them being good. Among the things he remembered was his father's hatred of bears. Said he would kill every one he saw, regardless of it's species or age. "He just hated them" was my friend's words.
> (they did find quite a bit of gold, tho not near enough to be rich, just enough to get by and I suppose to keep the gold bug fed)


Quite a story.

Bears....  yeah....  they are something else.


----------



## Alaskan

One of my broodies with her half grown chicks.

She hatched out 11.  3 dark brown and 8 mix colored Leghorn.


----------



## Baymule

I love broody hens. Watching them with their chicks is so cute.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> One of my broodies with her half grown chicks.
> 
> She hatched out 11.  3 dark brown and 8 mix colored Leghorn.
> View attachment 51863 View attachment 51864


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> You can even just tow a burrito





greybeard said:


> I usually just wrap 'em in foil and stick them inside my jacket pocket...





Latestarter said:


> hungry jacket?



I carry the burrito in my hungry belly.


----------



## Alaskan

Blown away...   I no longer own goats!  

It totally had to happen....  but wow!


----------



## Baymule

You can't make a post like that and not tell us the details!!!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> You can't make a post like that and not tell us the details!!!


X2!


----------



## Alaskan

I had planned to have goats until all of the kids had left home... which is 8 to 10 more years.  

But the kids have ALREADY started running off, for a month + at a time!  

Also, my arthritis has gotten worse..  I can no longer milk...  at all.   Zilch.

Next year all kids will be either gone... or boy scouts...  which means every month 1 long weekend with them gone... and summer 2 to 4 weeks with them all gone.

Anyway....   that means the goats had to go.  

Also...  this summer my dad got sick then died... it was a bear of a trouble to find an emergency place to put the goats so that I could fly down to see my dad before he died, then the funeral.

That rather soured me on the goats...  no way to drop stuff and go help my mom if she wants help to pack up my dad's stuff.  Yeah... I can't milk, but I can lift boxes.  

So...  it was time.

I am pairing down the poultry too.  Make it easier for neighbors to handle them.

I actually got rid of my standard black ameraucanas.  Reducing breeds and males.


----------



## Bruce

Oh my, HUGE changes!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Oh my, HUGE changes!


Yep...  amazing that the kids keep growing up and getting older.


----------



## Bruce

So what are you going to do with yourself with no goats and a reduced flock?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> So what are you going to do with yourself with no goats and a reduced flock?


Maybe clean out the poultry pens ....  expand their runs... redo the flower beds...  clean out the barn....  maybe set up grow out pens in the barn....


----------



## Alaskan

Things are looking run down.

I also need to paint... maybe next summer.

This summer (what is left of it) I need to redo fences on the poultry runs.


----------



## Baymule

That had to be a hard decision to make. But you know what you can and cannot do and have to live your life accordingly. Just don't think that since you don't have goats anymore that you can skip hanging out on BYH.


----------



## Bruce

Naw, Al still has a herd of fowl and still belongs here.


----------



## Alaskan

It is a herd!  Very true!  Look at them up in that photo all over the place!


----------



## Latestarter

You gotta do what's best for you Al... No sense sticking to old plans that no longer fit the situation. Adjust and move along... Hope the goats found good homes.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> You gotta do what's best for you Al... No sense sticking to old plans that no longer fit the situation. Adjust and move along... Hope the goats found good homes.



X2!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Just don't think that since you don't have goats anymore that you can skip hanging out on BYH.



That too!
Bay, he still needs to go see your friend with the food truck and tell us all about it.


----------



## Alaskan

Been looking at this one in the cockerel pen.... pretty sure it is female... hummmmm. Thinking it is female and should be moved over.

Thoughts?  It is a leghorn Am cross.  My white leghorns pink up crazy early...  

Hatch I think May.


----------



## RollingAcres

IMHO, I think he is a she.
Lovely pics, such a mixture of colors and breeds!


----------



## Bruce

May hatch? He'd be crowing by now.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I say pullet. Feathers are consistent with a female. I’m surprised they aren’t driving her crazy!!!


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> IMHO, I think he is a she.
> Lovely pics, such a mixture of colors and breeds!



Thanks!  Yeah, Spitz, Dominique, Leghorns, and crosses.

EE bantam and 2 bantam Ams too.



Bruce said:


> May hatch? He'd be crowing by now.



Most of them are, yep.



Wehner Homestead said:


> I say pullet. Feathers are consistent with a female. I’m surprised they aren’t driving her crazy!!!



Crowing is lovely.    All day, every day!


----------



## Rammy

Congratulations! Its a girl!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Alaskan said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, Spitz, Dominique, Leghorns, and crosses.
> 
> EE bantam and 2 bantam Ams too.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them are, yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowing is lovely.    All day, every day!


I wasn’t referring to crowing... I was referring to the overzealous reproductive tendencies of young roosters.


----------



## Alaskan

They are all by themselves.

Cockerels only...  well...  except for that white girl that needs to be moved.


----------



## Alaskan

Picture

 
from today.... we have had a few glorious warm days.  But there was frost for a week or so before the warmth started.   Supposed to go back to fall on Saturday.


----------



## Bruce

We are supposed to go back to summer the next few days. Highs in the 80s.


----------



## Alaskan

I need a bit of time before freeze-up.  I need to fix up some chicken fence.


----------



## Alaskan

Got the bantam coop spruced back up.  No worries... I didn't paint.  

Just tacked up some boards, redid the hardware cloth (acts as a second layer on the run fence), and fixed up the roof fence/wire.

Looks better!  And a bit more weasel proof.  (Well..  not weasel proof... but more difficult for them)

With all of the holes plugged up we tried to put the bantam hen with her 2 chicks maybe a month old... back into the coop.

HA!  The bantam flock were a bunch of blood thirsty savages!  Which is why the broody had to be moved out in the first place.

Ah well...  so poor broody is back in her way too small space.  -sigh- I think it is a 3x 4.


----------



## goatgurl

pretty flock.  I love my mixed bag of chickens.  what is it they say, variety is the spice of life.  and I like the other pictures you share.  many years ago my grandfather lived in Alaska and it has always been my dream to go there.  I use to work at travel nursing and my next job was to be in sitka but my mother, who was 89 at the time asked me not to go but to stay with her and work here, what ya gonna do, I stayed home...  but I still dream


----------



## Alaskan

goatgurl said:


> pretty flock.  I love my mixed bag of chickens.  what is it they say, variety is the spice of life.  and I like the other pictures you share.  many years ago my grandfather lived in Alaska and it has always been my dream to go there.  I use to work at travel nursing and my next job was to be in sitka but my mother, who was 89 at the time asked me not to go but to stay with her and work here, what ya gonna do, I stayed home...  but I still dream


Thanks!

I like being able to breed pure bred chickens... but I have a few mixes too.

But of course I can't have only 1 breed!  So I end up with a good variety. 

I gotta say, I really like the white leghorn crosses.  They come out white with black spots...  and some get cream lacing.  Pretty.


----------



## Baymule

That is a pretty picture. It should be framed and hung on the wall. I like a mixed flock too, at the moment I only have 4 roosters, one of which is slated for fried chicken, he's mean. Congrats on the pretty pullet!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> That is a pretty picture. It should be framed and hung on the wall. I like a mixed flock too, at the moment I only have 4 roosters, one of which is slated for fried chicken, he's mean. Congrats on the pretty pullet!


Thanks!  I like that the Am cross puts more meat on them...  tastier cockerels.

And the Leghorn increases the production for blue eggs.  

Nice cross.


----------



## Alaskan

Sad hen.




 

Neighbor let his dog run free.  His dog "played" with my chicken.

I hate neighbors.   I don't have many, none I can see...  but sheesh, they are still closer than I would like.


----------



## Rammy

Is the chicken ok? Here in Tn that kind of play can make someones dog disappear. SSS. Did you speak to the neighbor?


----------



## RollingAcres

Poor hen


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, I spoke to the neighbor.

She is moving around OK, so I think she will be fine.

I still can't believe none died.

My ducks were all out on the lawn.  They froze in place, so the dogs didn't see them.

I am very happy that we got the bantam coop all respruced up.  A few loose boards were screwed back tight, a couple added, the wire straightened,  etc.  Much more dog proof.

I haven't yet done the other coops.  Stupid camping thing this weekend.

  Just too much to do.

I was looking at some proper wire...  the horse fence with the wires wrapped...  my welded wire has NOT held up to dogs.  But the nicer stuff runs just over 200 bucks for 100 feet.  

I might still buy 1 roll for my west side... worst side....

I have to see what free wire I have sitting around.

I have found that 2 layers of not great wire holds up pretty well.


----------



## Alaskan

What else is odd about that hen...  is her leg color!  I had never really looked at her legs.  She is a Leghorn cross...  with that dark wash over the top of the legs... I would guess crossed with Black Am, but she has zero face fuzz.

Odd.  Other dark leg male is my Spitz, but clearly no Crest on that leghorn.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad she is ok.   Yep, the horse wire is expensive.  Have it here on many pastures.  Couldn't afford everywhere but, night pens are that or heavier.  Fortunately, my area has few dogs -- except deer beagles!  They are basically kept penned until set out to chase the deer.  Not always a good life for them. 

There is major crop farming on most open land.  Only a few of us with animals.  Mostly a couple riding horses, many of whom are never ridden    This is pretty much a bunch of old retirees.  Kids grow up & leave.  Been here 20 years & many were here before me -- so


----------



## RollingAcres

Glad the hen is ok and none died.


----------



## Rammy

The first time I fenced in my yard, I used the cheap welded wire. After 5 years, had to replace it due to rusting and damage from the dogs. I got the good woven wire next time. Its been ten years and no rust, no damage and its held up great. Yeah, it cost alot more, but I waited for it to go on sale so it wasnt too much on the wallet. Took me about a year, but replaced all the bad wire. Will never use welded wire again.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> The first time I fenced in my yard, I used the cheap welded wire. After 5 years, had to replace it due to rusting and damage from the dogs. I got the good woven wire next time. Its been ten years and no rust, no damage and its held up great. Yeah, it cost alot more, but I waited for it to go on sale so it wasnt too much on the wallet. Took me about a year, but replaced all the bad wire. Will never use welded wire again.


You did the right thing.
Welded wire is temporary wire,  for gardens or flowerbeds or maybe around excavations to keep people from falling in a hole. It has no place around any kind of livestock or poultry or even full sized dogs.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But the nicer stuff runs just over 200 bucks for 100 feet.


Because of how much it costs to get stuff up to AK? We can get 330' of 4' woven wire for $180 at TSC. 100' of 2x4 welded wire is $72.


----------



## Rammy

You live and learn. If I had known how crappy welded wire was, I never would of bought it. Also, at the time, didnt have alot of money to spend on a fence. Years later, when I could, and had to, I went with the better wire. It was worth it.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Because of how much it costs to get stuff up to AK? We can get 330' of 4' woven wire for $180 at TSC. 100' of 2x4 welded wire is $72.




Yeah...  shipping drives up the cost of everything, and that wire is heavy stuff.

Most stuff labeled "goat fence" is welded wire.   not sure how it is supposed to hold up to goats.

And in hindsight....  I do wish I had done my nice chicken yard in quality wire.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> You live and learn. If I had known how crappy welded wire was, I never would of bought it. Also, at the time, didnt have alot of money to spend on a fence. Years later, when I could, and had to, I went with the better wire. It was worth it.



For us it's what we could financially afford at the time...then plan on "upgrading" things later on when we have more money.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> For us it's what we could financially afford at the time...then plan on "upgrading" things later on when we have more money.


When you become richer, but after your body is poorer?
Always a trade off, but imo, even if you had to borrow the $$ (and I detest debt) one is better off doing so while they are young enough to physically and more easily build the fence. 
Read the trials and tribulations of some of the folks here at BYH that started late in life, & had to come up with both the $$ and the physical strength/energy to build fences. 
There will be plenty of other  things later on that also require $$


----------



## RollingAcres

Don't think I'll ever become richer. 
I do get what you're saying tho.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... no getting richer here either.  

Happy I still have some boys home.  I definitely have to get stuff up to grade while the boys are still here.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Yeah... shipping drives up the cost of everything, and that wire is heavy stuff.


No sh1t. Glad I have the tractor for the next time I need a 330' roll of fencing. TSC's Square Deal S&G is knotted and a 330' roll weighs 160 pounds.


Alaskan said:


> Most stuff labeled "goat fence" is welded wire.  not sure how it is supposed to hold up to goats.


Really? I've not checked into all kinds of fencing but neither my Red Brand field fence nor the Sheep and goat are welded. The only welded I have is 100' of 2x4. It is on the inside of the hot wire fence to keep the chickens from going through. It definitely isn't the strongest stuff around, welds break easily.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Really? I've not checked into all kinds of fencing but neither my Red Brand field fence nor the Sheep and goat are welded. The only welded I have is 100' of 2x4. It is on the inside of the hot wire fence to keep the chickens from going through. It definitely isn't the strongest stuff around, welds break easily.


Maybe regional naming differences?  

Driving home today:

On my driveway.   At the top of the hill, really tiny, is my house to the left, and the greenhouse roof to the right.



 

And a blurry moose picture.   He wasn't quite close enough for my poor cell phone to get a good close up.  It had just finished pouring rain.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very neat pictures! I really enjoy seeing Alaska. Not sure I’ll ever make it there. 

The moose is so cool! The fact that you could even get a pic with a cell phone is astonishing! Are they as aggressive as I’ve heard?


----------



## RollingAcres

Nice pics!
I'd love to visit Alaska someday...like @Wehner Homestead not sure I'll ever make it there.


----------



## Bruce

I don't think moose are aggressive, at least unless it is maybe a cow with a calf it thinks is threatened. But as with all wild animals, best not to go try and get overly close and friendly with them.


----------



## Latestarter

Bull moose can be VERY aggressive (and stupid) during rut. They will charge just about anything... cars, trains, trucks... Cows during calving to protect their calves. Otherwise, In my experience they are really shy and reclusive creatures. I've been around them in Maine and Colorado, but never AK, so not sure about up there.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Bull moose can be VERY aggressive (and stupid) during rut. They will charge just about anything... cars, trains, trucks... Cows during calving to protect their calves. Otherwise, In my experience they are really shy and reclusive creatures. I've been around them in Maine and Colorado, but never AK, so not sure about up there.


Yes.. same here.

During rut if you see a male moose... make sure you have something to jump behind.  They run WAY fast... but luckily can't turn worth a darn.

The Cows even with calves aren't usually too bad.  Just don't approach or be stupid.

Most deaths by moose are due to dogs... the dog runs and barks at and upsets the moose... the moose chases the dog back to the owner...  smooshes owner.


----------



## Bruce

Because the owner can't run fast enough and doesn't turn worth a darn!


----------



## Rammy

Alaskan said:


> Yes.. same here.
> 
> During rut if you see a male moose... make sure you have something to jump behind.  They run WAY fast... but luckily can't turn worth a darn.
> 
> The Cows even with calves aren't usually too bad.  Just don't approach or be stupid.
> 
> Most deaths by moose are due to dogs... the dog runs and barks at and upsets the moose... the moose chases the dog back to the owner...  smooshes owner.



Also cars on the roads. At least thats what they say on all those shows about Alaska I watch. 
.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...  you mean the people that die because they hit a moose with their car?

Yes...  it is NOT a good thing.  Not like hitting a deer where _usually_ you just get a dented bumper or some such.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah. I hear its the number one cause of fatalities in Alaska. Its horrible. Too many lives lost.


----------



## Alaskan

Rammy said:


> Yeah. I hear its the number one cause of fatalities in Alaska. Its horrible. Too many lives lost.


That sounded off to me...

So I googled a bit.

Nothing I found listed moose in the top 15 causes of death in Alaska.

Cancer is #1
Heart disease  is #2
Accidents is #3 but it doesn't say what kind. 

I did look up motor vehicle accident rate in Alaska...  we are a little safer than the US average. 

So....  not sure where you heard that... but it can't be true.


----------



## Rammy

Thats what I get for believing tv. My mistake. Just wanted to add in this edit that I think I heard or saw it on Alaska State Troopers. Have to stop believing what I see on tv.


----------



## Latestarter

Haffta remember those "cop shows" are much like the tabloids... have to "add stuff" and blow stuff out of proportion to keep the masses enthralled...   I particularly like it when for example, during a high speed chase, the cop car hits the "perp's" vehicle and the announcer laments that the perp "just added assault with a deadly weapon (the car), or attempted murder via a vehicle" to the future charges...  Gotta be creative.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Have to stop believing what I see on tv.


Kinda like the internet. If you read something there, it must be true right??


----------



## Rammy

Do you remember the commercial someone did a while back about that? This lady met someone online said they were a french model and it was some guy who obviously couldnt speak french? Yep.....rule of thumb, believe nothing you see and half of what you hear.


----------



## Alaskan

What is bad though... is when you stop believing what you tell yourself.


----------



## Bruce

There is a certain person who could benefit from that.


----------



## Alaskan

hope that isn't  me... I talk to myself all of the time.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> hope that isn't  me... I talk to myself all of the time.



I do that all of the time! That way I can understand myself better!


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Do you remember the commercial someone did a while back about that? This lady met someone online said they were a french model and it was some guy who obviously couldnt speak french? Yep.....rule of thumb, believe nothing you see and half of what you hear.





 
bonjour........would ya like an order of snails and chicken feet with that?

(look at the size of the guy's fingers and hand............. )


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> bonjour........would ya like an order of snails and chicken feet with that?



With a side order of pig skins too?


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> (look at the size of the guy's fingers and hand............. )


Creepy. Maybe they got caught in a cotton picking machine, like Mr. Spock's ears.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Creepy. Maybe they got caught in a cotton picking machine, like Mr. Spock's ears.


Yeah...  I hope that is photo shopped or some such.


----------



## Alaskan

Awesome sky the other day.

Very cool.


If you look, there is the layer of clouds, then clear where I am standing,  clear mountain tops... but the mountain bases across the bay are all clouds.

I drove down into town... solid clouds, thick fog, clouds on the road fog.  But only along the coast.

I stopped on the main drag, wish I could have taken a photo...  but to my right where the bay is...  all clouds, to my left, all sunny.   In front of me ... off in the distance was the delineating line...  the end of the wall of fog!

Is needed the flying dutchman... or the black pearl.

It was that cool.


----------



## greybeard

Great photo!!


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!


----------



## Alaskan

Yesterday was the 3 month anniversary of my dad's death.  So at church tonight I brought the memorial kohliva.  Usually the kohliva is made from wheat berries.  Christ uses so many wheat references in the Gospels.   But at times it is made of rice... especially in areas where rice is the staple grain of the local culture. 

I usually make the kohliva out of the wheat berries.   But today I used rice, partly because that makes it gluten free (and kid 2 is Celiac), and partially because with the cub scout camping this weekend I did not have the time for wheat berries...  kohliva made from rice is faster.


The hole in the middle of the cross is for the candle.  I put the candle in AFTER I got it to church.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Al... You seem much better now. Sure you still think of and miss him.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Sorry Al... You seem much better now. Sure you still think of and miss him.


Thanks.

I rather thought I wouldn't miss him as much as I am.

I am all grown up.  

Nice to be able to share his memory with others.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Alaskan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I rather thought I wouldn't miss him as much as I am.
> 
> I am all grown up.
> 
> Nice to be able to share his memory with others.



My best friend’s mom died of a sudden brain aneurysm when we were 13. It’s been 17 years and she still crosses my mind almost daily! Knowing they are around and at least just a phone call away is a lot different than no longer being able to communicate with them at all. 

There’s a country song called “If Heaven Wasn’t So Far Away” by Justin Moore. It’s good for inducing a healthy cry once in awhile!


----------



## greybeard

One of the great tragedies of human existence is the lost personal history of everyday people. Celebrities, leaders, kings queens, rulers and despots, the famous and infamous get their lives written down and studied in great detail for posterity, the rest of us, not so much. Memory of us, fading with each year, lasts less than one generation, and the sad truth is, in short order, for each of us, the world will little care nor long remember we were even here at all.  I'm on several different forums, of varied subject matter and I  always encourage people to write about those they have recently lost, and to do so as soon as emotionally able to.  Even if it is only on a board like this one.

I just start it with "Tell us more about your father"...


(you would be surprised (or not) just how really interested people are to read these)


----------



## Bruce

I agree @greybeard. Many "ordinary" people led very interesting lives. I see some obits of people who die in their late 80's or into their 90's and think "wow, I wonder how much of that their family, especially grandkids, knew".


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I rather thought I wouldn't miss him as much as I am.
> 
> I am all grown up.
> 
> Nice to be able to share his memory with others.


Ok, you guys are getting me to come out of lurking. Alaskan, I'm sorry you lost your dad. 

My mom died unexpectedly in March. She lived in a different state, and I rarely saw her, but would talk with her on the phone once in a while. It keeps hitting me how weird it is that I can't call her and tell her this or that any more. 

@greybeard , you are right. One thing I learned from my (late) father-in-law was how to listen to people and then ask them a leading question about the thing they were interested in.  He could get complete strangers to open up and talk on and on about their job, hobby or interest. (Much to the dismay of the entire family that had to stand around an extra hour when it had been time to leave an activity.) But now we all get a chuckle when we remember those times and how excited Dad would get learning about maple syrup making, or whatever the subject at the time was. And I bet the person he was listening to probably never forgot him.


----------



## Bruce

Finnie said:


> My mom died unexpectedly in March. She lived in a different state, and I rarely saw her, but would talk with her on the phone once in a while. It keeps hitting me how weird it is that I can't call her and tell her this or that any more.


That is how it was when my Mom died in 2003, complications from a Rheumatoid Arthritis drug and getting the flu. Took some time to not think "I'm going to call Mom and tell her ... Oh". Doesn't mean I don't think of her fairly often though.
to you and @Alaskan 'cause I've been there and know what it is like.


----------



## Pastor Dave

The love doesn't stop because they're physically absent. I believe it remains with us and they take it with them. And these three remain; Faith, hope, and love, and the greatest is love.
I still think of things I want to tell Dad or call and tell him even after a year now. His chair still sits empty at Mom's. 
I hear a gospel song he would sing or hum or whistle and my eyes and throat swell up.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I just start it with "Tell us more about your father"...


Well...  he was a character.   He was always very anti- PC, but usually very kind, and always unfailingly generous. 

He would talk to the people most people ignore.  So the guy handing him his meat at the meat counter at the grocery store...  my dad would ask him how his family was... and MEAN it.  And always listen sympathetically or with excitement to whatever the response was.

He always made me feel that I and my siblings,  were his greatest joy, and most wonderful gift.  He also always made it clear that he was thrilled my mom agreed to marry him.

He was super old fashioned... but even when I failed at learning Latin well enough to talk to him in Latin... he never made me feel like a failure over it.

I did finally learn all of the Roman provinces in Northern Africa... but have now forgotten.  I remember asking him WHY do I have to memorize that?  He answered "but what if you fall into a worm hole that transfers you across space and time, and deposits you in a random location in Northern Africa during the Roman Empire??? You will need to find your way back to Rome!"  "Yes, Papa" was the only polite and acceptable answer...  so memorize I did.  

I also had to memorize family stories.. back as far as they go... which luckily is only about 1800.  And all of the family names back to 17 something.

I had to shoot well, and he helped me to learn when I was so young he would have to hold the end of the rifle up because it was too heavy for me (I was a very scrawny kid) but I didn't have to rope.

He had never been very good at roping, but he had great stories of helping his uncle on the ranch.

One summer his uncle bought a used 2 hole outhouse.  And he decided he wanted it on the far end of the ranch, so he could use it if he was out that way.  (I know... odd... whatever... maybe he got it for free)

But with all the ranch land being solid rocks... wheels or a travoi were out of the question.   So they had to sling it between 2 ranch horses and have the horses move in tandem all the way to the far end of the ranch.  My dad said it took all day, and was about the death of them.

Then they did the same thing a different summer with a great big metal water trough.  That was worse, since it was across the ranch then down into a ravine.

He remembers after the war all of the vagrants.  Mostly men back from the war that couldn't for one reason or another get a job.  They would knock on the house door asking for food or money.  His mom would always station my dad at the door to talk to them, and make sure that they weren't tempted to steal anything, while she fixed them a lunch.  She always made them a lunch, usually with a big meat filled sandwich. 

My dad while in high school worked for Dr. Denton Cooley the guy who figured out how to do heart transplants.  My dad loved that.  But he was most proud of the fact that he got to be deputy sheriff for a good number of years.  He was all kinds of proud of that shiny metal star and was forever showing it off!

Talking of proud..  he was very proud to be a Texian.  6th generation.  Mexican,  and Texian, but not American. He wasn't anti-American... he just thought Texas was better. 

On letters that he addressed to Texas while traveling overseas, he would write TEXAS in huge letters, and USA in tiny letters underneath the huge TEXAS.

We had to schedule longer times to get past the passport people when traveling to wherever.   Because when asked "Country of origin?"  He always answered "Texas!"  When they said "but isn't that part of the US?" He would answer, with this hugely theatrical hang dog face "Sadly, you are correct sir."


----------



## Bruce

Lovely Al!!!! Sounds like he was quite the character and worth knowing.

Sure hope that worm hole doesn't get you though or you would be lost!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Lovely Al!!!! Sounds like he was quite the character and worth knowing.
> 
> Sure hope that worm hole doesn't get you though or you would be lost!




I know!  And what if I ended up in southern Africa in the time of the Roman empire?  There would be no hope for me at all!  

Those worm holes probably aren't very accurate!


----------



## Latestarter

Saw a very good movie (IMHO) starring Robin Williams, I never really saw it advertised and I don't think it hit main stream, but I thought it was excellent: What Dreams May Come. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Dreams_May_Come_(film)  I foun d it "thought provoking". Sad to say that he ended up doing exactly what the movie was more or less stressing NOT to do.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> He wasn't anti-American... he just thought Texas was better.



That, is someone I would have liked to have met! Texans never forget where their real home is. Under the Lone Star.
(and he spoke Latin too.............you realize how rare that is? )

Thank you for sharing those moments, and please continue to do so.


----------



## Finnie

@Alaskan , those are some nice memories of your dad.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> That, is someone I would have liked to have met! Texans never forget where their real home is. Under the Lone Star.
> (and he spoke Latin too.............you realize how rare that is? )
> 
> Thank you for sharing those moments, and please continue to do so.



You are welcome! And thanks!  He really was 1 of a kind.  He was the eldest kid of an only child (his dad), so his dad's parents spoiled him!  In some bad ways... but in lots of good ones too.

By being "old fashioned " I meant that they strongly believed in a classical education which meant you had to be fluent in Latin, French, and have a smattering of Greek.  But because they were Texian, you had to be an excellent shot, and know about horses and cattle and such and memorize all important Texas dates.

My dad never did well with his French (probably why he forgave me failing Latin), but he got his Latin learned, and a smattering of Greek.   My parents would always good naturedly argue about Latin pronunciation.   My mom also knew Latin... but my mom had been taught Church Latin, and my dad Classical Latin.

Growing up my dad spent a great deal of time with his grandmother (his dad's mom). She was fluent in French, German, English, Latin, and Greek.  She would read all sorts of things to him for hours at a time.  But only educational things.  My dad took an interest in astronomy at one point, so she read to him every astronomy book that she could find.  He remembered so well what she read, that in second grade he was asked to give an astronomy lecture to the 5th grade.  And he was NOT a good reader in 2nd grade.  He was very slow to learn to read, and at first read very slowly.   That was a big reason why his grandmother read to him.  But they kept telling him that he was brilliant, and often brilliant people just mature more slowly, so he shouldn't worry, it would come with time.  And it did.  By the time he was in high school he was an excellent reader.

My dad never did become a good speller.  He wrote many books and articles and lectures...  but he always dictated to a secretary or my mom.  I have no idea who wrote his papers for him in high school and college.   Maybe he just managed to muddle through, or maybe he dictated then too!


----------



## Baymule

Your Dad sounds like he was a great man. Not great like a king, president or someone that would have books written about him, but great in that he was worth knowing, he raised fine children who in turn raised fine children. You are his legacy and your children are your legacy. I have great memories of my parents, grand parents and great grand parents. It is a sobering thought when you look around and realize that you are the old generation.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Alaskan thank you for sharing the memories of your dad. He sounds like a great man.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Saw a very good movie (IMHO) starring Robin Williams, I never really saw it advertised and I don't think it hit main stream, but I thought it was excellent: What Dreams May Come. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Dreams_May_Come_(film)  I foun d it "thought provoking". Sad to say that he ended up doing exactly what the movie was more or less stressing NOT to do.




I saw that movie. I was fine for the first 15 minutes and then balled my eyes out the rest of the movie. When he passed that was the most downloaded movie everyone watched. If you like John Belushi, one of my favorites is Continental Divide. I liked that one because to me it showed a side of his talent he didnt show very often. I remember thinking, " he has so much untapped talent." So did Mr. Williams. Everyone focused on his comedy, but the movie What Dreams May Come, showed his vuneralbility(sp) that he didnt show to the public.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Love hearing about people’s lives! I’m a bit of a history buff!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Your Dad sounds remarkable, and not to contradict Bay, but learning all the various languages does sound kingly or diplomatic to me, IMHO. In another time or place he could have been influential in the Louisiana Purchase or Presidente de Mexico, or even Caesar.


----------



## Alaskan

He actually did go with the diplomatic good will whatever US trip to China in late 70s I think it was.  He was part of the Kennedy institute then, over in DC.

And he actually has, I think, 2 books written about him.  Not biographies,but about his work.  

The first month after his death I spent quite a but of time listening to some of his lectures that are on the internet.   Unfortunately the internet and videotaping lectures is a new thing..... can't go back very far.

When he was just starting to get famous and do lectures all over...  he was invited to go back to New Orleans to lecture.

My dad had an MD as well as PhD in philosophy.   His dad was an MD and did research into diabetes and published a great deal on that, and translated medical texts into english and other stuff.  They were senior and junior... same name.

So when introduced at this lecture... the guy introducing my dad COMBINED the 2 bios!  My dad just ran with it, and didn't correct him.  It sure did sound impressive! After the lecture someone asked why he looked "so well preserved " or some such.  It was then that my dad finally spilled the beans...  and explained.


----------



## Alaskan

Pastor Dave said:


> Your Dad sounds remarkable, and not to contradict Bay, but learning all the various languages does sound kingly or diplomatic to me, IMHO. In another time or place he could have been influential in the Louisiana Purchase or Presidente de Mexico, or even Caesar.


Depending on where that worm hole drops you off!


----------



## Alaskan

Heard stuff on my deck... went out to check...

One of the free ranging cockerels was walking on the railing wondering what to do next. 




And a Stellar Jay was up on the roof asking why my house didn't give out treats.


----------



## goatgurl

thanks for sharing bits of your dad with us.  he sounds like someone I would have enjoyed knowing.  my dad has been gone for several years but I still think of him often and hear his advice sometimes.  mom was 92 when she passed a few years back and I miss the things we did together.  they're never really gone, just have to stop and think and there they are.  
i'm so far down in the 48 that I've never seen a stellar jay in person but a cool picture none the less.  and why don't you feed them a bit.  if they're like my blue jays they get kind of pushy sometimes.


----------



## Latestarter

In Colorado, we had similar birds & called them camp robber jays. I guess the Stellar Jays are called that also. They are much larger than a typical blue jay, and can actually be kinda friendly. They will however rob your camp of food or sometimes shiny bits that they can carry off. I enjoyed having them in camp and offered them food.


----------



## Alaskan

They are very smart.  They will tap on the window asking you to open up and hand them a nut or seed.

Smart birds.


----------



## RollingAcres

What breed is that cockerel? I like those "dots" on him, he's very nice looking.


----------



## Bruce

goatgurl said:


> and why don't you feed them a bit. if they're like my blue jays they get kind of pushy sometimes.


That might be a good reason NOT to feed them!


----------



## Baymule

That is a pretty cockerel!


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> What breed is that cockerel? I like those "dots" on him, he's very nice looking.



He is a golden spangled Appenzeller Spitzhauben. 

I breed the Chamois color... but had one golden spangled hen....  and he is one of her sons. 

Here are some Chamois.


 



 


 
See the one golden spangled hen on the left? The rest are Chamois.

I lost that hen this spring though.


----------



## RollingAcres

That's where he got the "dots" from. I love the color of the Chamois.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> That's where he got the "dots" from. I love the color of the Chamois.


Me too.

And excellent temperament too.  Easier to run multiple males with this breed than with most I have dealt with.


----------



## Baymule

You have some very pretty chickens!


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!

I have over the years settled on breeds that appeal to my physically as well as behaviorally. 

The Spitz are top notch.  I can mix disparate age groups without trouble.  I can run multiple males in small groups with little to no fighting.   And the males are gentle on the females, so they stay in good feather.


----------



## Alaskan

A few photos from yesterday.

My ducks, Muscovy.  A couple great colors this year.




 

 

And a little bantam.  Half d'anvers and half bantam Ameraucana.   He was a putz.  Chasing after humans... then I saw him chasing after other cockerels... even with them all free ranging!  So... he is no more.   I never did get a d'anvers male with a good personality.   So I now only have a few left over d'anver hens under my Ameraucana.

In these photos he is up on the top of the fence around the orchard/duck coop.  That big plywood was to help stop goats jumping over.  The goats were smarter than us...  killed both apple trees.  -sigh-


----------



## Alaskan

More photos...  that whole pretty fall jazz happening.

Driving up the driveway 



 
My skulls by the no trespassing sign 


 

Cockerels and a view


 

Some of the muscovy colors I got this year.  I really like that brown one, and it looks female, so I will keep her.


 

 

My pond that the ducks get to enjoy


 

But WHERE is this girl?  In the middle of the run sitting in the water bucket.


----------



## Bruce

Those ducks sure splashed a lot of water to get their run that muddy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Them thar wings @Bruce can displace quite a bit of water....and especially when they line up for a shallow access.....it is unreal the amount of energy they get when they hear or see water in their vacinity.....


----------



## Latestarter

And that last picture there is exactly why I will not have ducks.  Those of you who love them/have them/want them... more power to you! I'll enjoy their beauty through your photographic efforts.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> And that last picture there is exactly why I will not have ducks.  Those of you who love them/have them/want them... more power to you! I'll enjoy their beauty through your photographic efforts.




Actually... the chicken yard is just as bad.  It has been raining lots this last week or so.


----------



## Alaskan

Muscovy make less mess than the chickens.


----------



## Alaskan

Fall color


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like there's still a lot of green there...   But I believe you...   it is after all October, and you ARE in Alaska...   or maybe  depending on your point of view.


----------



## Alaskan

I know I am going picture happy.  But, pretty, pretty.


----------



## Alaskan

And some pictures of the reservoir that I took yesterday. 

The tiny white dot on the water is a migrating swan.


----------



## Latestarter

Now, if there was just a grizzly or moose or something in there for "interest"...


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> I know I am going picture happy. But, pretty, pretty.



It's ok Alaskan. We love your pictures! Some of us may never have a chance to go to Alaska, so with your pictures, we get to enjoy a piece of Alaska from someone we "know".


----------



## Alaskan

Well then, a few more from today!

My driveway again...  looking up at my house.

My 1 perfect birch tree in full color.





A couple rose hips.  For some reason,  I don't have a good crop this year.    the hillside has lots of wild roses.


----------



## Bruce

If you can grow 1 birch, you can grow more! Much better firewood than pine or cedar.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> If you can grow 1 birch, you can grow more! Much better firewood than pine or cedar.


That 1 is a miracle birch!

All of the rest that I planted died.  I am too high up elevation wise.


----------



## Rammy

You need to stop posting these pics. It makes me want to move there. Stop! Stop!  Looks so pretty. Its not even started looking like fall here. Still feels like August! So ready for fall.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> That 1 is a miracle birch!
> 
> All of the rest that I planted died.  I am too high up elevation wise.


have you been riding/swinging them?


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> have you been riding/swinging them?


??? Huh?


----------



## Rammy

Oops. Rewrite......thought your huh??? was in answer to my post. Misread who you were answering to. 
Your pics do give me Alaska envy and wish I was younger and could move there and do what you do. Maybe my next life.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> ??? Huh?


I forget sometimes, that shooling has changed a lot since I walked those halls.
'One could do worse than be a swinger of birches.'


----------



## Bruce

I'm thinking we might need a bit more explanation @greybeard. Even Google doesn't understand!


----------



## greybeard

Robert Frost, (Vermont's Poet Lauereate) is high among America's most noteworthy writers, and a 4X Pulitzer Prize winner, wrote among other things, The Road Not Taken and Birches
It was, during most of the 20th century, among a small handfull of US written poems that were the normal curriculum  of study in Jr High and High school.

https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/44260/birches


----------



## Bruce

Ah, thanks GB. If I ever read that in school, I forgot a really long time ago.


----------



## Latestarter

Don't remember that in my schooling either... GB, you are a fount of knowledge...


----------



## greybeard

I have been thus far, blessed with a very good memory. 
We had to learn both of the poems I mentioned. 
Also had to memorize 2 verses of one of my favorites, and 'translate' it from Cockney to the class (others had to do the same for the other verses)

_
You may talk o’ gin and beer   
When you’re quartered safe out ’ere,   
An’ you’re sent to penny-fights an’ Aldershot it;
But when it comes to slaughter   
You will do your work on water,
An’ you’ll lick the bloomin’ boots of ’im that’s got it.   
Now in Injia’s sunny clime,   
Where I used to spend my time   
A-servin’ of ’Er Majesty the Queen,   
Of all them blackfaced crew   
The finest man I knew
Was our regimental bhisti, Gunga Din,   
 He was ‘Din! Din! Din!
    ‘You limpin’ lump o’ brick-dust, Gunga Din!
      ‘Hi! Slippy hitherao
    ‘Water, get it! Panee lao,
   ‘You squidgy-nosed old idol, Gunga Din.’


The uniform ’e wore
Was nothin’ much before,
An’ rather less than ’arf o’ that be’ind,
For a piece o’ twisty rag   
An’ a goatskin water-bag
Was all the field-equipment ’e could find.
When the sweatin’ troop-train lay
In a sidin’ through the day,
Where the ’eat would make your bloomin’ eyebrows crawl,
We shouted ‘Harry By!’
Till our throats were bricky-dry,
Then we wopped ’im ’cause ’e couldn’t serve us all.
      It was ‘Din! Din! Din!
   ‘You ’eathen, where the mischief ’ave you been?   
      ‘You put some juldee in it
      ‘Or I’ll marrow you this minute
   ‘If you don’t fill up my helmet, Gunga Din!’_

(1st & 2nd  verses from Kipling's Gunga Din.)


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I have been thus far, blessed with a very good memory.
> We had to learn both of the poems I mentioned.
> Also had to memorize 2 verses of one of my favorites, and 'translate' it from Cockney to the class (others had to do the same for the other verses)
> 
> _
> You may talk o’ gin and beer
> When you’re quartered safe out ’ere,
> An’ you’re sent to penny-fights an’ Aldershot it;
> But when it comes to slaughter
> You will do your work on water,
> An’ you’ll lick the bloomin’ boots of ’im that’s got it.
> Now in Injia’s sunny clime,
> Where I used to spend my time
> A-servin’ of ’Er Majesty the Queen,
> Of all them blackfaced crew
> The finest man I knew
> Was our regimental bhisti, Gunga Din,
> He was ‘Din! Din! Din!
> ‘You limpin’ lump o’ brick-dust, Gunga Din!
> ‘Hi! Slippy hitherao
> ‘Water, get it! Panee lao,
> ‘You squidgy-nosed old idol, Gunga Din.’
> 
> 
> The uniform ’e wore
> Was nothin’ much before,
> An’ rather less than ’arf o’ that be’ind,
> For a piece o’ twisty rag
> An’ a goatskin water-bag
> Was all the field-equipment ’e could find.
> When the sweatin’ troop-train lay
> In a sidin’ through the day,
> Where the ’eat would make your bloomin’ eyebrows crawl,
> We shouted ‘Harry By!’
> Till our throats were bricky-dry,
> Then we wopped ’im ’cause ’e couldn’t serve us all.
> It was ‘Din! Din! Din!
> ‘You ’eathen, where the mischief ’ave you been?
> ‘You put some juldee in it
> ‘Or I’ll marrow you this minute
> ‘If you don’t fill up my helmet, Gunga Din!’_
> 
> (1st & 2nd  verses from Kipling's Gunga Din.)


Most excellent memory!


----------



## Alaskan

I can remember little of my schooling.

At the 1 reunion I went to, a high school class mate made some mention of chapel on Wednesday mornings. 

I said, we had chapel EVERY Wednesday morning?

They said yes.

I said, "did I attend this chapel every Wednesday morning?"

They said yes (we had been fast friends in high school... I am sure if I had been there we would have been sitting next to each other).

Did I ever skip this chapel? I asked.

They said no.  

I remember going maybe twice.

Three years I went to that school.


----------



## Alaskan

Blasted neighbor's dog ran through again today... didn't see the chickens this time... went for the ducks since some were in my parking area and easily seen.

The ducks saw them running towards them (I had just looked out the window) and all of the ducks close to the dogs did a fast run/fly to the middle of the pond.

The rest of the ducks did stone impressions. The chickens... when I looked their direction, were just gone... all hiding and silent.

I yelled at the dogs, turned around to tell down the stairs at my kids, then turned back to yell out the window "go home"

The dogs actually high tailed it out of there... and the kids came out and walked about to make sure everyone was fine.

Everyone IS fine.

Except I am getting ticked off at that neighbor.

Pond a bit later with just a few of the ducks.



 

Bad close up... phone has terrible zoom


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like SSS is about to be enacted! Glad there were no casualties this time.


----------



## Latestarter

My guess would be time for a last "heart to heart" with the neighbor... THEN SSS. As WH said, glad there were no casualties.

I haven't been to any reunions and anticipate that I won't in the future. My adolescent years are a blur. I recall very little and really, there was very little of any real value to remember. I didn't have a "bad" childhood.. just a very unmemorable/unremarkable one. No really close, lifelong friends. nothing to "go back to".


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> My guess would be time for a last "heart to heart" with the neighbor... THEN SSS. As WH said, glad there were no casualties.
> 
> I haven't been to any reunions and anticipate that I won't in the future. My adolescent years are a blur. I recall very little and really, there was very little of any real value to remember. I didn't have a "bad" childhood.. just a very unmemorable/unremarkable one. No really close, lifelong friends. nothing to "go back to".



Nothing super bad in my childhood either.

I think I was just usually "in my head" and didn't find the day to day stuff interesting enough to pay attention to or remember. 

The stuff that I thought was exciting or cool or whatever from my childhood I remember well.


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> Sounds like SSS is about to be enacted! Glad there were no casualties this time.


 x2.


----------



## greybeard

Oh, I very much disliked school until I reached the last couple of years, and even then, did poorly and barely graduated. I just have a good memory...never said any of the activities were particularly 'memorable' or remarkable.

(I have not attended any reunions either....I've outlived most of my classmates and the few that are left probably would NOT remember me anyway)


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I remember going maybe twice.


You forgot to ask one VERY important question:
"Was I AWAKE in the chapel?"



Latestarter said:


> I didn't have a "bad" childhood.. just a very unmemorable/unremarkable one. No really close, lifelong friends. nothing to "go back to".


Same.


----------



## Mike CHS

I would have one last conversation with your neighbor is you are so inclined but I keep a shotgun on a chair in the living room just for that kind of event.  If I know who owns the dog and I know it is harmless it is OK, otherwise I will shoot it.  You have too nice of a place and everything going your way to have to worry about dogs that aren't contained.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You forgot to ask one VERY important question:
> "Was I AWAKE in the chapel?"





Good point!  Maybe I wasn't awake!


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> You have too nice of a place and everything going your way to have to worry about dogs that aren't contained.


Thanks.

And yeah... haven't yet decided about the dog.

But as to my place... I sat out with the ducks until I started to freeze.... took maybe a hundred photos.

I wanted to only post three or 6....  well...  I couldn't do that few...  so many good ones.

They were having so much fun today diving under the water and  flying/ running back and forth over the pond.  

This isn't my entire flock... most don't come over to the pond but rather stay on a patch of sunny lawn.

These are the ducklings from 2 moms, and those same two moms.  The moms are white, and are the only ones with full caruncles. 


The big blue one showing off is a male, which is why he is so huge.

One of the girls flying 



 

The flock eating treats

 
The brown girl in the middle is a personal favorite of mine.  Love her color... we will keep her.


 
The shiny black one with a white bib also looks like a female.  I will probably keep all females that have good color and look good conformationally.


 

That blue baby drake!  What a looker!

 

 

 
The flock flying about



 

Them rushing towards me because I told them I had treats



 

Treat time


----------



## RollingAcres

I love your ducks! The brown girl is beautiful.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> I love your ducks! The brown girl is beautiful.


Thanks.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Alaskan beautiful ducks! Seems so peaceful!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> The brown girl in the middle is a personal favorite of mine. Love her color... we will keep her.


She is lovely. Nice soft brown with bluish/gray flight feathers.


----------



## Alaskan

The wind is blowing like a freight train rushing past.

Started up last night.... I had to get up and close windows so the banging of the shades would stop.

Those 2 groups of ducks still went to the pond today... with the water all rippling around them.  Silly ducks.  I might need to trim wings soon...  male sure none blow away.


----------



## Latestarter

They don't make down parkas for us out of duck (& goose) down for nothing... They are smart enough to get into open water (at or near 32°) when the outside temp is well below freezing to "stay warm"...


----------



## Alaskan

I have found almost frozen ducks though... remember this spring they got to the pond before they were supposed to (it was about 1/2 ice)...... and 1 mama duck couldn't make it back to the coop.  She was just about frozen through.   We had to take her inside to thaw her.  

Not that cold yet though... so still good.

More photos:
Some of the old ones (one young huge male...  no caruncles on his face) they just hang out on the lawn.



 

And those young ones with their moms!  We tossed out some dog food as treats... which is why they are all on  shore.


----------



## greybeard

I bet there's enough duck poop in the bottom of that pond to fill a RR tank car.


----------



## Alaskan

Maybe... not diving to find out.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Maybe... not diving to find out.


Don't need to. Just wade off in it, you'll probably find out quick enough, as the depth won't seem right as you slowly sink down past your knees. My brother nearly drowned trying to seine an old duck pond for fish bait... minnows and crawfish ..before the owner was going to have it filled in. He was stuck nearly up to his waist in the poopmuck.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like the stuff I dug out of my pond. My one attempt a few years ago to wade to the middle (in chest waders!) with a stick stopped after I put my second foot down. The first one sank to mid boot, the second to the top of the boot. If I didn't have that stick to push with I might still be there and if I had just been wearing boots I am SURE they would have been there until I dug the pond.


----------



## Alaskan

-shudder-


----------



## Baymule

I have a few muscovies, a big white male with blue eyes, a chocolate and white male, chocolate and white female, a black female with 2 ducklings that are chocolate and white. I wish I had a pond for them! I am enjoying your fall pictures, they are very pretty.

On the neighbors dog, is catching it and taking to animal shelter in town an option? What about catching it and spray painting a target on it's sides?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baymule said:


> What about catching it and spray painting a target on it's sides?


----------



## Rammy

I read somewhere that someone was having similar problems with a neighbors dog. He took a magic marker or something like that and put targets on the dogs sides and head. He never saw the dog again after that. Think the neighbors got the point.


----------



## Alaskan

The dog hasn't been back again....  so maybe it's ok.  

Blasted storming and nasty today.


----------



## Alaskan

So...  remember I let kid #3 take off from school and go hunting for 2 weeks.

This is the boat he slept in...  beached so he and our neighbor could go hunt for deer.

Deer are only native in the SE area of Alaska, but have been transplanted to Kodiak and Cordova.  Our deer are more closely related to mule deer than whitetail.




 
Photo is from the Cordova area.

Kid only got 2 deer, but made new friends and had loads of fun.

The new friend owns a small fishing fleet, him and a boat each for I think 2 sons.  Anyway, they were impressed with my kid, enough to ask my just turned 15year old to go commercial fishing with them.

Awesome money potential.

And kid#3 is very practical/hands on/Alaskan.   Might be a good fit...  but a temporary 3 year job would make me happier than this being a career choice.


----------



## Latestarter

only got 2 deer?   I'd say that's pretty danged good! How many was he supposed to get? If he does the fishing thing for 3 years, he might be able to cover the cost of his college education... if he plans for that course.


----------



## Bruce

I don't see an anchor out, sure hope they got back before the tide came in!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I don't see an anchor out, sure hope they got back before the tide came in!


Yeah...  I see the anchor... tied up to the bow!  I was thinking the same!


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> only got 2 deer?   I'd say that's pretty danged good! How many was he supposed to get? If he does the fishing thing for 3 years, he might be able to cover the cost of his college education... if he plans for that course.


Yep, it is a gamble, but the rewards can be huge.

He hates school and does not want to go to college.   He was thinking 1 year of college so spouse doesn't have a full fit..  and then he wants to go to a trade school.
He though doesn't yet know what trade interests him.  We have a friend here that does machine repair... has already said he would hire the kid...

I told kid he should try everything he can think of for at least a month each... decide what he likes best.  Neighbor (same 1 he went hunting with) does sheetrock and painting...

Anyway... so that is the plan for now for kid 3... dabble in various trades.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, he had a hunting tag for 6 deer.... so of course that is how much he wanted.


----------



## Latestarter

I thought deer were pretty "rare" up there... Didn't realize the herd was large enough to support that large a harvest. Down here where they can be like rabbits... very over populated, the max number of tags is generally 4. And if yours are more like mule deer, that's larger than a whitetail and 2 should provide a goodly amount of meat for the freezer.  Hope DS #3 finds a trade that interests him and basically ANY trade that he chooses is almost a sure bet to pay well and earn him a very good living. The world is sadly lacking in good trades people.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> I thought deer were pretty "rare" up there... Didn't realize the herd was large enough to support that large a harvest. Down here where they can be like rabbits... very over populated, the max number of tags is generally 4. And if yours are more like mule deer, that's larger than a whitetail and 2 should provide a goodly amount of meat for the freezer.  Hope DS #3 finds a trade that interests him and basically ANY trade that he chooses is almost a sure bet to pay well and earn him a very good living. The world is sadly lacking in good trades people.



As to the hunting tags...  I _think_ it is 2 things.   First, the area where he was hunting used to be deer free.  So the deer there, eventhough they are Alaskan deer, are introduced.  So, pretty much who cares if we kill them all... those deer were planted only for fun and easier subsistence meat? 

And second, Alaska is a crazy expensive place to live.  We do not grow enough of our own food, and shipped food is expensive.   As a result resident and subsistence hunting limits are pretty generous.   Not that they let us destroy wildlife stocks....  moose need so much area per animal... pretty strict regulations on those.  Also fish and game are always eyeballing the salmon runs.  If they look too light then that river is closed and you have to go elsewhere.  For fishing you have to check regs every day.

Not following the regs results in hefty fines.

So those moved around deer was probably just to help us hungry poor people.

They stock the fishing hole here in town with salmon for the same reason... and for tourists.  Those can't even spawn.  They just come to the fishing hole (attached to the bay) and then sit there saying "this sucks" until someone catches them.


Yeah... very true about the lack of good trades people.   If you are halfway good you are perpetually overbooked.

Remember when I called the good plumber here in town? They said they thought they could pencil in an appointment in 2 months.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, the salmon in the fishing hole aren't farm raised... they are hatched in a lab with water from the fishing hole, and released there too.  Then they swim out to sea...  have a nice life getting big and fat... and when they decide to mate...  well, they go home to the fishing hole and are stuck there. 

Of course salmon die after they spawn anyway... which is why ocean caught salmon tastes so different than river salmon...  and why they look worlds different as well.


----------



## Latestarter

Seems like a pretty cruel trick to play on some poor salmon... all they want to do is "go home", mate, and die... They only get to do 2 out of three. But as Meatloaf sang... 2 out of 3 aint bad...


----------



## Alaskan

Meatloaf is a hoot


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Anyway... so that is the plan for now for kid 3... dabble in various trades.


Good plan. College is NOT for everyone though it seems that all are pressured to go that way. Seems the "word" is "college or a minimum wage job you can't live on". But that isn't reality. We need to get back to trade apprenticeships. Trades jobs pay well and don't require a lifetime of debt to get "educated".  



Latestarter said:


> The world is sadly lacking in good trades people.


So very true!


----------



## Alaskan

Terribly fuzzy...  I am too old to get close enough for a good shot... no way can I outrun a moose... or dodge... at my age...

But cool...  

A moose in my pond with my ducks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is waaaaaaay cool!


----------



## Latestarter

Now that's a great picture to share! Love having the wildlife around!


----------



## Alaskan

It was cool that the ducks didn't mind the moose.. and of course the moose didn't mind the ducks.

The moose stood in the pond and turned around and started chewing on bushes... while still standing in the water.

The ducks continued paddling about.


----------



## Alaskan

Things are dying down... my skulls are more visible now.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like you need to keep the vegetation around the skulls cut down all summer. Otherwise the ne'er-do-wells won't know to keep away!


----------



## Alaskan

The skull was always visible...  just those cool vertebra were covered a bit.


----------



## Bruce

You need the whole package!


----------



## Alaskan

Super expanded my cold weather coop and poultry care article over on BYC.

https://www.backyardchickens.com/articles/author/alaskan.13660/

If anyone wants to take a gander.


----------



## goatgurl

really enjoying your pictures Al.  the moose in the duck pond is wonderful.  and your miracle aspen is such a beautiful color.  took a look the chicken houses.  look good.  thank heaven I live in a warmer part of the world and my chickens and ducks wander around all winter in and out of their little house as they want.


----------



## Alaskan

Warm weather is nice... and I miss it...

But with warm weather you get more people.


----------



## Bruce

And more people you DON'T miss!


----------



## Alaskan

Extra ordinarily true!!!

You invisible people are swell.  Real people though....


----------



## Alaskan

goatgurl said:


> really enjoying your pictures Al.  the moose in the duck pond is wonderful.  and your miracle aspen is such a beautiful color.  took a look the chicken houses.  look good.  thank heaven I live in a warmer part of the world and my chickens and ducks wander around all winter in and out of their little house as they want.


Oh... and thanks!

Sorry... forgot my manners.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Terribly fuzzy...  I am too old to get close enough for a good shot... no way can I outrun a moose... or dodge... at my age...
> 
> But cool...
> 
> A moose in my pond with my ducks.
> 
> View attachment 53264


Moose in your pond? That's so cool!


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Moose in your pond? That's so cool!


Thanks!  And yep, I like it too.


----------



## Alaskan

Well. ....

Last night was a late night.. heard the oddest sound.  I kept listening, it kept repeating.  I was very slightly reminiscent of a dying chicken.

So I went out with kids 2 and 3 and looked about.  Kid 3 saw "something large fly off".

But we saw no harm done.

Some of my free range cockerels were sleeping in stupid spots... and a few of my mostly grown girl muscovy were too!

We went back inside...  thought things through for a bit.  Pulled up my birding app on my iPad and found that sound we ad heard.  A juvenile great horned owl!  We had also heard an adult great horned sound off once while we were out.

Anyway...  I sent the boys back out, they rounded up my precious female muscovy and locked them up.

I think it is time to rethink duck housing.   I have 2 older gimpy males, that my 2 main males will not allow into the duck coop.

I have to decide to make a second coop for the gimps, or eat them.   I am not about to make those 2 old males fight off a great horned owl.


----------



## RollingAcres

A juvenile great horned owl, that's cool! Not cool for your ducks and cockerels.
We hear owls hooting all the time, sometimes really close (like right next to) to the house but never lucky enough to see one.


----------



## greybeard

begs the question.........................
Is there a Terrible Horned Owl, a Good Horned Owl or a Not-So-Great Horned Owl?


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> begs the question.........................
> Is there a Terrible Horned Owl, a Good Horned Owl or a Not-So-Great Horned Owl?



That would be discrimination...now the owls would have to find their "safe space"....


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> begs the question.........................
> Is there a Terrible Horned Owl, a Good Horned Owl or a Not-So-Great Horned Owl?


Ha!
We have a long-eared owl, a short-eared owl, and the great horned owl.

Lots of others too.  The tiny ones are fine and kind of cute.   (And don't eat chickens).

I like the little Northern Saw-whet owl, and the Boreal Owl.  Those are fine and safe.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> That would be discrimination...now the owls would have to find their "safe space"....


If their safe space is full of crayons and paper and NONE of my ducks or chickens...  well... groovy man, I am all for it.


----------



## greybeard

I guess, you could just 'barr' those uppity offended owls............


----------



## Rammy

I saw a documentary where they captured an owl bringing down a deer. Wow!


----------



## Alaskan

Rammy said:


> I saw a documentary where they captured an owl bringing down a deer. Wow!


Wait.... what??? 

Huge owl?  Baby deer????


----------



## Rammy

I believe it was on Discovery and the show was Wild Russia or something like that. Yes, it was a full grown deer being taken down by a full grown owl. Amazing.


----------



## Alaskan

Crazy!


----------



## Rammy

I was looking for the video on youtube but after searching for it, either its not on there, or I have it wrong. I did find a video where an eagle took down a deer on camera so I think I mis- remembered. 
There are other videos showing owls taking down other animals. Sorry. My mistake.


----------



## Alaskan

No problem.   It fits in well with the Halloween theme.


----------



## greybeard

https://fox40.com/2015/03/15/giant-owl-caught-after-attacking-over-50-people-in-dutch-town/

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/feb/25/european-eagle-owl-attacks-dutch-town-purmerend

60-70" wing span. Eagle Owl.

https://cottagelife.com/general/gre...er-twice-leaving-him-with-16-puncture-wounds/

I had to slow this one down to .25 speed and still couldn't get a good look at the owl. (owl will come in from the far left of the picture..it's just a blur and I think there were 2 of them, one after another)





I had one attack my truck one night.
He didn't survive and I found him in the bed of the truck the next morning.


----------



## Bruce

I agree, two birds. But FAST!! As you said, at .25 speed they are still just a blur. Blink and you miss it even at that speed.


----------



## Alaskan

Dang!  But were they going to kill the deer?  Or were those owls just feeling frisky?


----------



## Alaskan

My kid #2, drew this in ink of our cockatiel.


----------



## Latestarter

I thought cockatiels were warm temp birds... How can it possibly survive up where you are when you don't start using interior heat until the toilet water has an ice cap in the morning?   Very talented kid #2 by the way. Nicely done. Difficult to draw so precisely with ink... much easier with pencil.


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!

Yeah. I guess she has gotten used to the cold... but she sleeps in the warmest room of the house.

And thanks about my kid...  he is pretty talented.....  amazes me since I have close to zilch artistic talent.   He took/ is taking 2 college classes this semester.  (Not sure if it is nationwide, but here in high school you can take college classes for credit for high school AND college, at a super reduced cost.  Kid is a senior in high school this year.  The program is called Jump Start.)

Anyway... for this fall he picked an English class, and a technical drawing class... so like drawing bones for an ecological dig.

Crazy how cool the stuff that he has done.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> My kid #2, drew this in ink of our cockatiel.
> 
> View attachment 53471


Wow! Kid#2 did a great job!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> And thanks about my kid... he is pretty talented..... amazes me since I have close to zilch artistic talent.


Didn't you know? Artistic talent is linked to a generation skipping gene.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's great.  Dual credit (that's what it's called here) classes are a great way for a kid to get a Jump Start on college.  We have students who actually graduate high school with their Associates Degree.


----------



## Rammy

Alaskan said:


> My kid #2, drew this in ink of our cockatiel.
> 
> View attachment 53471


Nice job! Very talented!


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> We have students who actually graduate high school with their Associates Degree.


Good deal!! That makes the 4 year degree a WHOLE lot cheaper.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Didn't you know? Artistic talent is linked to a generation skipping gene.


I believe the diluter gene is present in my family. We can make $$ but No music, no art.


----------



## Alaskan

Moose in the pond again.  The Male was making whiny mating begging sounds to the female.

So funny.  Again... horrid zoom.

The ducks thought it was too much excitement...  and ran off.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope she held out, that's one juvenile bull moose... There's gotta be a "big boy" around somewhere she could hold out for.


----------



## Bruce

We gotta start a "go fund me" for you to get a new camera Al!


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Hope she held out, that's one juvenile bull moose... There's gotta be a "big boy" around somewhere she could hold out for.


Yeah...  sure is a baby rack on the bull.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> We gotta start a "go fund me" for you to get a new camera Al!




I will take all of the money that you toss my way!


----------



## Bruce

If I toss it, it won't even make it to Lake Champlain let alone Alaska!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> If I toss it, it won't even make it to Lake Champlain let alone Alaska!


You can toss it to me and I will toss it to Alaska.


----------



## Bruce

But RA, you are on the OTHER side of the lake and a couple hundred miles south. I can't throw that far.


----------



## RollingAcres

Use this to "throw" it to Al


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Use this to "throw" it to Al
> View attachment 53613


Ooooh!

That looks good!

But to reach me, maybe we need a missle launcher.


----------



## Bruce

I'm starting to think this idea is impractical.


----------



## RollingAcres

You started it.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Alaskan

What is impractical in regards to a missile launcher?  I am pretty sure they work.


----------



## Bruce

They do! But I'm pretty sure I could hop a plane and hand deliver a new camera to you far cheaper than getting a GPS guided missile launched and landed in your yard!


----------



## Rammy

Y'all are funny.


----------



## Bruce

We live to make you happy Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Haha! Reading your posts  @Bruce and @RollingAcres gave me a good giggle.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> They do! But I'm pretty sure I could hop a plane and hand deliver a new camera to you far cheaper than getting a GPS guided missile launched and landed in your yard!


Very true.  

I am also worried that the bills would not hold up to being missile launched.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> They do! But I'm pretty sure I could hop a plane and hand deliver a new camera to you far cheaper than getting a GPS guided missile launched and landed in your yard!


Well the missile launcher way would be more fun.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Haha! Reading your posts  @Bruce and @RollingAcres gave me a good giggle.


That's why we are here...to make you laugh!


----------



## Alaskan

Gorgeous duck pictures


----------



## Rammy

No Moose today, huh? Pretty ducks. Looks like they are having alot of fun.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like Al got that camera I launched yesterday! Those pictures are much more clear than the moose in the pond pictures.


----------



## Rammy

Guess the missile launcher worked after all.


----------



## Alaskan

Just with the ducks I can walk right up... no worry that they will trample me to death.


----------



## Rammy

I was wondering if you hunted moose. Would fill up your freezer for quite a while. Is there a limit on how large the space between horns is? Ive heard in some states it has to be so many inches to be legal. 
When I was married my now ex had talked about someday going on an elk hunt. Not sure if he ever mentioned moose. I always wondered what it tasted like.


----------



## Alaskan

Moose need so much area to live, that there aren't that many per square mile....  as a result the regulations on hunting them are pretty strict.  So yeah. . the rack requirements are crazy.

That is why my kid went deer hunting.  

Moose tastes alot like  deer.


----------



## Rammy

I like deer. Wish I was a better shot.


----------



## Bruce

I can understand how one can tell if a buck is legal based on rack points. How the heck are you supposed to know if there is the proper amount of space between a moose's antlers? Sure aren't going to go over with a measuring tape and say "hold still I need to measure your antler spacing".


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I can understand how one can tell if a buck is legal based on rack points. How the heck are you supposed to know if there is the proper amount of space between a moose's antlers? Sure aren't going to go over with a measuring tape and say "hold still I need to measure your antler spacing".


Yeah.  It is tricky.   Counting points sure is easier.


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> I like deer. Wish I was a better shot.


  You can wish for a lot of things that you have no control over... This isn't one of them. You know, you can become a regular Annie Oakley if you so desire... all you need is a little thing called practice!  Start out with smaller calibers so you get used to the firing motion without having to worry about kick and flinch. Then move up to higher calibers till you get to the one you want. Don't learn like some of these folks on Youtube who start right out with high powered weapons that kick like a mule.


----------



## Rammy

Thats one reason I dont have anything more than a .410 and a .22 rifle. I dont think I can handle a 30.06 or other rifles that normally are used for deer hunting. Ive seen plenty of deer around my house so I wouldnt have to go far to get one. Bad thing is there are houses close by so cant shoot one even if I wanted to. Not safe. 12gauge shotguns scare the bleep out of me. Not only are they loud but would knock my skinny butt to the ground Im sure. So I guess I will just keep wishing. Might be safer all around.


----------



## Latestarter

If you were closer, I'd let you try my .243... More than adequate to put down a deer and very little kick. Nice flat shooter too. Both my daughters became quite proficient with it. Even an AR doesn't kick too bad (5.56mm or a .223 round). Wouldn't have you try out my .300 Weatherby magnum rifle right off the bat 

Sorry for the hijack Al...


----------



## Alaskan

Nah... gun talk is good. 

I was started out with just a pellet gun until I could shoot a perfect smiley face in a cactus pad.  

Then I got moved on up to bigger calibers. 

I was a scrawny thing as a kid and so my first deer rifle was one with a honeycomb kind of rubber pad on the stock.  It was also very light and as short as legally possible.   Great little gun, and only a baby sized kick.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> If you were closer, I'd let you try my .243... More than adequate to put down a deer and very little kick. Nice flat shooter too. Both my daughters became quite proficient with it. Even an AR doesn't kick too bad (5.56mm or a .223 round). Wouldn't have you try out my .300 Weatherby magnum rifle right off the bat
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Al...


(Using southern drawl.........think Gone with the Wind) Why Mr. LS, I think you're sweet on me! My!My! <blush> Just teasing!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> You can wish for a lot of things that you have no control over... This isn't one of them. You know, you can become a regular Annie Oakley if you so desire... all you need is a little thing called practice!  Start out with smaller calibers so you get used to the firing motion without having to worry about kick and flinch. Then move up to higher calibers till you get to the one you want. Don't learn like some of these folks on Youtube who start right out with high powered weapons that kick like a mule.


That sure is one  funny video. ..omg


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> If you were closer, I'd let you try my .243... More than adequate to put down a deer and very little kick. Nice flat shooter too. Both my daughters became quite proficient with it. Even an AR doesn't kick too bad (5.56mm or a .223 round). Wouldn't have you try out my .300 Weatherby magnum rifle right off the bat
> Sorry for the hijack Al...





Rammy said:


> (Using souther drawl.........think Gone with the Wind) Why Mr. LS, I think you're sweet on me! My!My! <blush> Just teasing!



Oh my...stop it you two!


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Gorgeous duck pictures


Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## Rammy

I just had to do it. I can just imagine LS blushing right now. Haha. Sorry LS!!


----------



## Baymule

I had a 22-250 that was a sweet shooter, not much kick, it was a good deer hunting rifle.


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> (Using southern drawl.........think Gone with the Wind) Why Mr. LS, I think you're sweet on me! My!My! <blush> Just teasing!







Rammy said:


> I just had to do it. I can just imagine LS blushing right now. Haha. Sorry LS!!



Blushing???   Hell no! I started laughing out loud!    Having met you, I immediately took it as joking around... Playing right into old Greybeard's previous innuendo & mocking


----------



## Rammy

I was going to put in I was fanning myself with one of those fans southern women used to use but couldnt figure out how to word it. Haha. It was too good a tease to pass up. Course, we got Ms. @RollingAcres  laughing I see! I can be a bit of a prankster. Glad you saw it for what it was.


----------



## Bruce

Just remember to post a video of the proposal!


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## RollingAcres

@Bruce remember when the both of them @Latestarter and @Rammy said that they are set in their ways, blah blah blah? If they get married and live together, I'd like to see the "reality" show of them.


----------



## Bruce

They can build an extra house so they can live together apart.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Just remember to post a video of the proposal!




I was going to propose to LS if he won the lottery. I would of said, Gee, LS, I didnt realize I was in love with you until now. Nooooo its not the money.......


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> They can build an extra house so they can live together apart.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> @Bruce remember when the both of them @Latestarter and @Rammy said that they are set in their ways, blah blah blah? If they get married and live together, I'd like to see the "reality" show of them.


Probably would be titled Battles of the Not so Rich and Not Famous. haha.....


----------



## Bruce

Good title!


----------



## RollingAcres

Hahahaha


----------



## Latestarter

Hmmmm if I didn't know better, I'd think I was being subjected to some serious kidding around about now...


----------



## Alaskan

Or being set up.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Hmmmm if I didn't know better, I'd think I was being subjected to some serious kidding around about now...


Um, could be.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> If you were closer, I'd let you try my .243... More than adequate to put down a deer and very little kick. Nice flat shooter too. Both my daughters became quite proficient with it. Even an AR doesn't kick too bad (5.56mm or a .223 round). Wouldn't have you try out my .300 Weatherby magnum rifle right off the bat
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Al...


Mary Howitt..is that you?

My sis-in-law has a Weatherby .340 she uses, tho her go to is a .243. 
Her on the end with her .243.





I've shot the .340...it's a real handful, even with the muzzle brake. My wife has shot my .270 successfully without breaking anything (or hitting anything either) but she's shot hundreds of 7.62 rounds thru my SKS and can handle it pretty good.
All the ladies in my family use firearms. Christmas Day afternoon 2015. My youngest older sister CCs a 9mm. Both her daughters CC Ruger Americans in .45. They're waiting for the end of the long gun portion so we can all move down to the pistol targets.




My wife on the end at another gathering we had here in (I think) early 2017..guys-n-girls from our car club. My wife is on the end burning thru some 300 blackout rounds on a tannerite target.




Where we sit and where the rounds impact.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I enjoy shooting guns but stick to handguns. Never hunted. We do have a shotgun and a rifle is on the list of things to acquire. We have a couple handguns floating around. DH CCs quite a bit. I have my license but can’t carry to work (healthcare.)


----------



## Alaskan

A very belated winter showed up...



The cross on our church broke this spring... took us all summer to plan, design, build, and then do a jillion layers of filler over all less than smooth spots, primer and marine grade paint.

Tried to get it up there...  and found out that more was wrong than we thought.

Had to take the dome down, we will have to scrape out rot and use wood filler to build up the rotted pieces...

Wood filler says "use at temps between 50 and 90"



With all of the heaters going in the shop we got it up to 32F.  



 



Kids are now setting up a tent...  we are going to see if we stick it in a tent... if we can get the tent up to 50.

And nah... can't get it in the house, no way will it fit through the door.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hopefully the tent will warm up to 50 for you.


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks.

I am just worried that we will be stuck with 

A) lots of money to rent an insulated heated shop from someone... or hire a woodworker with a heated shop

Or

B) wait 9 months.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hope not


----------



## Rammy

There could be worse things to waiting nine months .....  or good     ...........depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!

Yeah....  but the church looks silly and not as pretty without the dome and cross... also I am a bit worried about snow load on the tarp covered hole....  maybe put a plywood sheet up over the hole... hummm


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> I am a bit worried about snow load on the tarp covered hole.... maybe put a plywood sheet up over the hole...



Definitely better with the plywood over the hole.


----------



## Alaskan

Our temporary dome and cross.


----------



## Bruce

You could get the congregants to take turns!

No one up there has a barn? I would think you could stick it in a barn then make a plastic enclosure around and over that and maybe you could keep the heat in. OR ... skip that paint and put gold leaf on it. Will last a LONG time


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You could get the congregants to take turns!
> 
> No one up there has a barn? I would think you could stick it in a barn then make a plastic enclosure around and over that and maybe you could keep the heat in. OR ... skip that paint and put gold leaf on it. Will last a LONG time



The gold on it is gold leaf... held up great.

The paint has all been done on the cross..  a light blue to match the old cross, and the church trim.

But the old cross swelled up and cracked the dome some...  so the cracks need to be patched....  the gold paint we picked up doesn't match the gold leaf..

Hack, hack, wheeze

Maybe we could buy just a tiny bit of gold leaf to cover over the fixed cracks.... once the cracks are fixed.

I am not to worried about the cracks and the patching over the cracks (except the thought of buying gold leaf hurts me), because that isn't terribly temperature sensitive. 

But we need to warm up the dome enough, and dry out the rotted bits enough so that the rot can be scraped out and replaced with wood fill.

It is the wood fill that is so darn temperature specific.  The wood fill says a MINIMUM of 50F.

We have both a garage/shop and a barn... but both have dirt floor, and neither are insulated. 

We tried the first day heating up the shop/garage (way smaller building than the barn)  we got it up to 32.  

Today we set up a tent inside the shop/garage with the dome inside the tent.  Heat in the tent.  We almost got to 50.  

Tonight we added a space blanket cover over the tent....

The other pain is that it turns out that deeper down in the hole that the cross slides into...  they turned the hole from square...  to round!    To get the already finished cross in there as is... we WOULD HAVE TO REDUCE THE BOTTOM OF THE POST ON THE CROSS!  Make it from square to a smaller round!  

We spent a MONTH on that cross, spackling up all uneven bits, sanding perfectly smooth, multiple coats of primer,  multiple coats of marine grade paint.  Lots of layers... sanding between layers...  wet sand finish...  perfection. 

No way do we want to ruin all of that work on the cross...  so we need to change the hole size.

Not a problem...  if we weren't in a time crunch....  

Might all work great....   might not.  Weather dropped real cold, pond is tightly frozen solid....  but no snow yet.

Winter has been crazy late this year... the question is can it hold off until we are done?  And how fast can we get it done?


----------



## Alaskan

Huh.

Gold leaf isn't too expensive actually. 

Hummmmmm


----------



## Latestarter

But it's very, very thin and difficult to work with. Hope you get it figured out in time.


----------



## Alaskan

Got the tent up to 62!

By tomorrow hopefully it will be dry enough to scrape out the rot.


----------



## greybeard

A regular old heat wave..


----------



## Alaskan

Up here, YES!

The space blankets on top of the tent helped way more than I thought that they would, so score.

Just a bit difficult to get enough of the humidity out.

We dont own a dehumidifier... and up here they are 150.  So we got some desiccant.

We shall see in the morning.


----------



## Alaskan

So... all life, yada, yada, yada

Years growing up in Houston, HOUSTON! And then a bunch of years in a college town...

And last night the old jeep was busted into. 1994 jeep (or is it 96?) Someone busted in and cut out the radio.

That radio, bought 20 years back, was a fancy one with a removable faceplate that my baby sister bought for 1k. (Used to be her car)

I didn't remove the face plate when I took it to the repair shop 

Someone went down the road where most repair shops are in town and cleaned out all parked cars.

I only had liability on the car..... no, shop insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, look at the bright side... If the radio was 1K back 20 years ago, you should be able to replace with a like model today for 10-15 bucks...  Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Bruce

Crap. That happened decades ago when my car was at some repair place. The thieves went through all the cars. Ice picked the bulbs in the doors. That was all the damage my car had but the guy at the repair place said I had the best radio. It was factory, probably didn't look nice enough to steal. But others were.


----------



## Alaskan

A couple years back they passed a new crime bill that made the law super soft for all "non violent crimes" making it pretty much impossible to hold druggies in jail. 

I think it passed because it was pushed as a "get the potheads out of prison, they never hurt anyone and it will save the state money with less people in prison"

However, it has been a nightmare. We now have meth-heads galore running about robbing everything. Even fuel oil and woodpiles.

Sure am happy that voting is next week. Hopefully we will change out the idiots in power.

Funny @Latestarter  but I think you are right.  Who wants a radio that doesn't have bluetooth and can't connect to your phone?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Crap. That happened decades ago when my car was at some repair place. The thieves went through all the cars. Ice picked the bulbs in the doors. That was all the damage my car had but the guy at the repair place said I had the best radio. It was factory, probably didn't look nice enough to steal. But others were.


I had never thought about it before... but I guess it is a great place to rob.    lots of cars, known hours....


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah in more "civilized" places, it's a good idea to remove electronic garage door openers from the vehicle before leaving it for any type of service. Crooks steal them and then follow the vehicle owner home and have ready made access into the house. Wait till you leave, open the garage door, enter and re-close it, no noise, no damage, no problem. Stage everything back in the garage, back their vehicle up, open the door and load it, then gone.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Who wants a radio that doesn't have bluetooth and can't connect to your phone?


That would be fine with me! Got nothing to connect a bluetooth radio to anyway.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Yeah in more "civilized" places, it's a good idea to remove electronic garage door openers from the vehicle before leaving it for any type of service. Crooks steal them and then follow the vehicle owner home and have ready made access into the house. Wait till you leave, open the garage door, enter and re-close it, no noise, no damage, no problem. Stage everything back in the garage, back their vehicle up, open the door and load it, then gone.


Good grief!  Never thought of that!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> That would be fine with me! Got nothing to connect a bluetooth radio to anyway.


Ha!

Hold out huh?

Good for you!

Do you have a tin foil hat too?  I have lots, so I can always wear one.

I am happy to share


----------



## Rammy

One thing I do when taking in my car is to only leave the car key, not the whole set. Someone told me about an incident where a lady who took her car in ended up with someone breaking in using her house key. It was a guy who worked at the garage she took it to. You cant be too careful anymore.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Good grief!  Never thought of that!


In my case I would have to remove the rear view mirror. Not even sure how to reset the 3 "openers" on it. Though ... 2 aren't set to anything and the primary one is set to open the garage door at the house where we used to live. 



Alaskan said:


> Do you have a tin foil hat too? I have lots, so I can always wear one.


Nope, no pointy hats. Just have NO need for a $100/month contract for a multi-hundred dollar phone that I would use to make maybe 10 or 12 phone calls a year


----------



## Alaskan

I use my smart phone for the internet...  and as the best communication device for eldest (20 yr old).

So...  lots of use.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> In my case I would have to remove the rear view mirror. Not even sure how to reset the 3 "openers" on it. Though ... 2 aren't set to anything and the primary one is set to open the garage door at the house where we used to live.


Yeah...  I was thinking that the new cars had the remote built in somehow.


----------



## Alaskan

Spitz cockerel... chamois color





 
Muscovy


----------



## Alaskan

Muscovy on my chicken coop.


----------



## Bruce

Nice pictures Al!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Nice pictures Al!


Thanks!


----------



## Alaskan

Lordy am I cold.

In car now waiting for kids to pile in.


Car warm.

Blood starting to unclog and perhaps even circulate. 


Heat up car! Heat up!


----------



## RollingAcres

Nice pictures!


----------



## Alaskan

Well.  The old jeep.  At 1997...  top hinge on the driver's door rusted out.

Now I have to crawl over the stick etc and enter and exit through the passenger side door.

That means this 4 door car is down to 2 functional doors.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Nice pictures!


Thanks

Those ducks sure are being picturesque.


----------



## Alaskan

Here is another one.  Ducks up on the railing by the master bedroom.  Door goes to the master.

One duck is standing on the swallows nest.

Bottom window is the schoolroom.  With a great sunrise in the window, ya know, at 10am ish.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Well.  The old jeep.  At 1997...  top hinge on the driver's door rusted out.
> 
> Now I have to crawl over the stick etc and enter and exit through the passenger side door.
> 
> That means this 4 door car is down to 2 functional doors.


You could lower the seat back, roll into the rear passenger seat and use that door, then you wouldn't have to crawl over the shifter.


----------



## Baymule

Great pictures of your ducks!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You could lower the seat back, roll into the rear passenger seat and use that door, then you wouldn't have to crawl over the shifter.


Ha! What a suggestion. I might try it.

I am slow on the uptake.

I first crawled in and out of the front passenger seat without putting the driver's seat all of the way back.

Unsurprisingly..... it is way easier if I move the driver's seat all of the way back then crawl.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...



Spouse was cooking and pulled out a bowl to mix something up... the bowl had ice in it.



So, tomorrow we *must* clean out then start up the wood stove.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I first crawled in and out of the front passenger seat without putting the driver's seat all of the way back.


I forgot to suggest that. Mine is always all the way back so I didn't think of it. Put the passenger seat all the way back too


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I forgot to suggest that. Mine is always all the way back so I didn't think of it. Put the passenger seat all the way back too


Duh.... didn't think of that either.

  Just how old am I?


----------



## Bruce

Um, well let's see. Your oldest is what, 19? More than likely you are at least 37. Probably less than 85.

But if you are going to go out the back on the passenger side, put the shotgun seat all the way forward and tilt it that way as well.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Um, well let's see. Your oldest is what, 19? More than likely you are at least 37. Probably less than 85.
> 
> But if you are going to go out the back on the passenger side, put the shotgun seat all the way forward and tilt it that way as well.




Eldest is 20, so you are close.  But the back right door doesn't open either.

Only functional doors are front right, and back left.


----------



## Bruce

OK then, go with the "both front seats all the way back, shotgun seat back as low as it can go. That will speed your entrances and exits as you deftly perform the "roll around the shift lever" maneuver. Exits would be even faster if you had the driver's seat back laid out nearly flat as well but I don't think that would be a safe way to drive.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> OK then, go with the "both front seats all the way back, shotgun seat back as low as it can go. That will speed your entrances and exits as you deftly perform the "roll around the shift lever" maneuver. Exits would be even faster if you had the driver's seat back laid out nearly flat as well but I don't think that would be a safe way to drive.




What a hoot!


----------



## Rammy

I want pics of this feat.


----------



## Bruce

No, has to be a video. Maybe one of the sons, being younger and likely more flexible can try various "moves" to see which would be the easiest for Al. THEN we need the video of the process.


----------



## Rammy

If she does yoga, might help. Will kind of be a game of twister in her car. Yep. Video would be better. Should go viral.


----------



## Latestarter

she?  SHE?    Al is a SHE?!?! And all this time I was under the impression that Al had NO sex...


----------



## Rammy

Bad. Bad. Bad @Latestarter!  Of course, I could be wrong. But I doubt it.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> she?  SHE?    Al is a SHE?!?! And all this time I was under the impression that Al had NO sex...


Shame on you LS! We should not be postulating on Al's sex life. That is a personal thing


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> she?  SHE?    Al is a SHE?!?! And all this time I was under the impression that Al had NO sex...


So true... no sex here... I am married.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## RollingAcres

OMG you guys!


----------



## Baymule

There are no sacred subjects on BYH. We lay it all out there.....


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  back to the sacred.   

Blasted dome!  

Cracked the top a bit when sliding the cross in...    put more supports in place....  cross braced, filled it with foam to help stabilize....

But I then had to order WAY more gold leaf to fix the screw-up...  going to clean it up today... fiberglass over the cracks tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Things happen. You are doing a good work.


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks...  and it will be awesome when done..... it is just that it has been one of those projects where every step that you think will be easy turns out to be difficult and give you 5 more things to do.



Murphy is working overtime.


----------



## Mike CHS

I spend as much time planning on side stepping Murphy as I do planning a project.


----------



## Latestarter

But just consider all the brownie points this is earning you toward your place in heaven Al. No need to complain. You will be justly rewarded!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep...  all true... I hope.


My dad was a super. "Work times ten to avoid Murphy" type.  I always found it annoying...  so am NOT like my dad in that regard..... and then Murphy gets me.



Maybe it is time to be a little more like my dad.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Things happen. You are doing a good work.


X2


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Murphy is working overtime.


Nice to know somebody has a work ethic


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Nice to know somebody has a work ethic




But I want him to be sloth like!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I agree!!! Murphy needs to be in sloth form. I’m sick of his interference!!


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> I agree!!! Murphy needs to be in sloth form. I’m sick of his interference!!


Yes!

A slothful Murphy would be wonderful.


----------



## Alaskan

When we slid the cross into the dome... and it turned out that the cross was a hair too big...  so cracked the top of the dome...

And we then reinforced EVERYTHING and then put in stabalizing spray foam...  so we could then fiberglass it....

But now with the cross in the dome, it was too big for the tent...  so we tried to make a tent out of tarps...

We failed...  2 days later the foam was still wet.  No joke.

We fixed up the tarp tent a bit,  and got more heaters blowing on it..  got the temp up a few degrees...  foam has hardened. 

We just got the foam cleaned up...

-sigh-

Fiberglass comes next....  maybe tomorrow.   Might have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## greybeard

If an undesirable event or outcome can be sidestepped or avoided, it is by definition, not Murphy's Law that was at work to begin with.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Alaskan , just saw the tsunami warning in effect for parts of southern Kenai Peninsula. I remember reading that you are some where there. I hope you won't be affected by the tsunami. Stay safe.


----------



## Baymule

I just saw it too, hoping you, family, friends and church are all ok. Friend in Anchorage sent pictures of collapsed roads to my husband.


----------



## greybeard

Damage appears 'moderate' ..a term that completely depends how much anyone is personally affected. 

These folks should go buy a lottery ticket...it's their lucky day, assuming they haven't used it all up.



 

The Tsunami warning was for Prince William Sound/Cook Inlet which is South-SouthWest of Anchorage and for Kodiak, which is farther to the South of Anchorage....by about 300-350 miles.

Unlike the '64 quake some of us remember, whose epicenter was IN the PW Sound about 45 miles SW of Anchorage, today's quake was epicentered on land, just North of Anchorage.


----------



## Latestarter

Al reported over on BYC that he's fine. the eldest child is in Anchorage, wished him well but no word from AL as to whether he's reported in or not.


----------



## greybeard

power is out in some areas.......news hasn't said how widespread the outages are.


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks for thinking about me.

Shake was pretty impressive,  even far south as we are.

We did have a tsunami warning.. town siren kept going off every 30 minutes I think.  But then they said "nah, guess not"  and cancelled it.

Eldest yes, is in Anchorage in the dorms.

He did NOT respond to any texts...  but answered when I called.  

Silly boy "was busy talking to people "  never dawned on him to text or call his folks.  

He has no power, and campus is closed.  His building is fine though.

I am sure that the college will figure out a way to feed the kids on a meal plan.

So.... I think we are all good.


----------



## RollingAcres

Glad to hear everyone is doing good. Thank you for the update.


----------



## babsbag

Where is @ragdollcatlady 's "Mr Alaska" in relation to all of this?


----------



## Baymule

What a relief that you and your son are ok!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep, it is nice things are moving along!

The people that I know in the area haven't had much damage (broken mug, knocked over books), but the earthquake did a number on some wells.

Some areas have enough snow to take care of drinking...  and there are other water sources where there isn't enough snow.....  so no one, and no animals will be without,  but a lot more work will be needed to provide the water.  

My kid had his power put back on after a few hours, and the cafeteria is still running... so he is fine.  

What is interesting.... is while I was looking around on the web... I found this from national geographic 

"The region is the most earthquake-prone in the United States, with an average of one magnitude 7 to 8 temblor striking each year since 1990. "

I know we get lots of earthquakes... but wow.

I think just that since Alaska only has 2 cities....  usually the earthquakes aren't close enough, to easy to break city stuff, like paved roads and indoor sprinkler systems.


----------



## Alaskan

Rain on the snow.  

But the ducks are happy.


----------



## Alaskan

Mind is blown

Dome is back UP!

There were wind gusts... but the Deacon managed to to keep the dome from smashing.

There was also a bit of rain... and a little hail.

Dang am I glad that WE ARE DONE!!!

3 kids carrying the cross part.  We fixed it in our shop... so just walked it over to the church. 

From left to right,  kid 3, 4, and 2. (Kid 5 took the pictures)





Dome waiting for us to finish other prep.




Kid 3 working on the lift



Dome with a protective shirt, deacon getting up in the wind




Deacon at the top, dome being lowered, and yeah... still gusting.




Almost done





Just in time for evening services!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Beautiful!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That looks awesome


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Bebeautiful work!


----------



## Latestarter

Very nicely done there Al! It really completes the look of the church! Love the look of the sun reflecting off the gold with the outside lights on below.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Deacon at the top, dome being lowered, and yeah... still gusting.


Guess that explains why the Deacon's beard grows sideways!

Looks great!


----------



## Baymule

I am so happy to see that! I've been thinking about the cross and dome, wondering if it got repaired and put back on the church. It looks awesome, good job!


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!

It was so much more work that we thought it would be... and so much we had just never done before.

We watched all of these "gold leafing" videos ..... but HA, it just didn't go that smoothly or easily.


----------



## greybeard

The Dome Wears Plaid! (temporarily)
Good job!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> The Dome Wears Plaid! (temporarily)
> Good job!


Does that make it redneck??


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Guess that explains why the Deacon's beard grows sideways!
> 
> Looks great!


Yeah... kind of funny in the photos.

That bucket sure did swing!  I am actually pretty amazed that:
A. The dome wasn't used as a wrecking ball
And
B. That the dome wasn't blown clear off the lift and get tumbled to the ground. 

Gusts are hard to deal with.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Yeah... kind of funny in the photos.
> 
> That bucket sure did swing!  I am actually pretty amazed that:
> A. The dome wasn't used as a wrecking ball
> And
> B. That the dome wasn't blown clear off the lift and get tumbled to the ground.
> 
> Gusts are hard to deal with.


and C. The Deacon didn't lose his cookies swaying around up there!


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Does that make it redneck??


It's a play on words from a book title.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> and C. The Deacon didn't lose his cookies swaying around up there!


So true!


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> It's a play on words from a book title.


But the dome did have a red neck!


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Mind is blown
> 
> Dome is back UP!
> 
> There were wind gusts... but the Deacon managed to to keep the dome from smashing.
> 
> There was also a bit of rain... and a little hail.
> 
> Dang am I glad that WE ARE DONE!!!
> 
> 3 kids carrying the cross part.  We fixed it in our shop... so just walked it over to the church.
> 
> From left to right,  kid 3, 4, and 2. (Kid 5 took the pictures)
> View attachment 55437
> 
> 
> Dome waiting for us to finish other prep.
> View attachment 55442
> 
> Kid 3 working on the lift
> View attachment 55440
> Dome with a protective shirt, deacon getting up in the wind
> View attachment 55439
> 
> Deacon at the top, dome being lowered, and yeah... still gusting.
> View attachment 55441
> 
> Almost done
> View attachment 55438
> 
> 
> Just in time for evening services!
> View attachment 55443


Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Great job!!


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Great job!!


Thanks!

It is RAINING up here.  Which is nice, I prefer rain to snow.

But.... (yeah, ya know me....got to complain about something)  dang is my driveway icy!  

Now after a few days of rain on the snow that we had there is a little dirt showing... but most of the drive is SLICK.  The first time I tried to go down, when it was still solid ice... I almost didn't make the first turn.  So slick the car could NOT turn, even at a creep....and that first turn is flat.

The car just wanted to ooze towards the ditch, but not TURN.

I had eldest kid that was with me, kid 3, get out and slide around the car and try to push the back end over.

Not sure if it worked much... but I did finally get the car headed in the correct direction.   

And made it on down....  without ending in a ditch. 

I know I prefer low to no snow...but if the drive is going to be icy, I sure do like huge snow berms!  The idea of rolling down the hill does not appeal to me.


----------



## Alaskan

Well.... the rain changed to snow....  

There had been enough rain that by the end of yesterday I could see about half my lawn.

Luckily the temp dropped gradually, so the snow is pretty well stuck to the ice, driving is fine, and no longer scary.

Bottom of driveway 



 



 

About halfway up the drive, looking down at the view


 

Almost at the top.  The roof up ahead is my house.


----------



## Rammy

So pretty. Looks like a postcard. Im sure its alot easier to drive on than that ice.


----------



## Alaskan

Driving home today:

Driveway:



 

The duck run, with nasty falling over fence.


 

And my GREAT ceiling rack in the mud porch.  Excellent!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thoes sure are some stunning pictures you took...love the rod rack in the ceiling...great work


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thoes sure are some stunning pictures you took...love the rod rack in the ceiling...great work


Thanks!

Our mudroom/entry keeps being overwhelmed with all of the boy toys.

The ceiling rod rack is a huge help!  I also just bought some helmet holders and hope to get those up in the next couple of days.  

Sadly... the helmet holders go on the wall.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Understand, sure wouldn't  want one dropping  on your head.......sorry, the visual  was too much not to mention ....have a great weekend,


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... the helmets would be bad to drop... I have a tile floor in there too!  

When I get it up I will share a photo.  I got a combo helmet/coat hook so each kid can hang up their snowmachine/4 wheeler helmet and their coat.  We have a closet rod in the mudporch...  but for some reason I have failed at getting them to put their coats on coat hangers.  

Maybe I can teach them to use a hook.


----------



## Latestarter

Alaskan said:


> for some reason I have failed at getting them to put their coats on coat hangers.
> 
> Maybe I can teach them to use a hook.


  Easy/simple requiring little thought and less effort is generally a win/win you AND the kids! Hope those hooks do the trick for you.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... it doesn't help that spouse and I are also failures at clothes hanger use... 

I have one chair in the livingroom for my stuff (coat, hat, gloves) and spouse has one too.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Yeah... the helmets would be bad to drop... I have a tile floor in there too!


I thought maybe @B&B Happy goats meant the helmets were needed in case a rod dropped on your head!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I thought maybe @B&B Happy goats meant the helmets were needed in case a rod dropped on your head!


@Bruce....


----------



## Alaskan

Already had a rod drop on my head (when trying to stick it up there) didn't hurt, no helmet needed.


----------



## Alaskan

New dome and cross with snow on them.

Pretty!

From last night:


----------



## Rammy

Now if that isnt a christmas card picture, I dont know what is. Such s pretty church. You guys did a beautiful job.


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty!


----------



## Baymule

I love the beautiful snow pictures, but the best one is your church.


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on getting the dome and cross back up on the church.  it looks beautiful.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> New dome and cross with snow on them.
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> From last night:
> View attachment 55683


Very pretty!


----------



## Alaskan

Thank ya!

Yeah... I like how a bit of snow is sitting on the crossbars of the cross, so you can see it even in the dark.  Cool.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  there goes all of my free time.

Snow plow season has hit in ernest.


----------



## Bruce

Gives you a reason to get out of the house


----------



## Alaskan

True...  ha!  But I just stay on the drive!

Still takes a couple of hours...  even 4 hours if it is bad.

And dang!

I am getting gunshy as I age!  So scared of falling into the ditches.     As a result I am not plowing the drives as wide as I could.   Too scared.  

I went ice skating earlier this week.  And the clutch on the plow truck is STIFF.

Sure gives my bum knee a workout.

But the house on the corner is empty right now, and THAT is a treat!  No cars to hit, and I got to push snow any which way around that blasted last corner!!


----------



## Alaskan

We however have added junk.  

Between my junk... spouses junk... and now boy junk....

Dang!  Less parking lot space!

I thought I had the chicken tractor in a good spot... but I could have parked it better.

I think though I did a good enough job... fuel man is showing up tomorrow... we shall see if I get complaints.

Poor guy will have to walk in the snow filled ditch past that blasted in-law boat to fill the tank by the barn... but I had the boys measure today...  only 60 feet... so his 75 foot long hose will reach.  

To plow the parking area... I had kid 3 move the 4 wheeler... yeah, he and kid 2 are riding it in the snow (1 on the wheeler, 1 on the snow machine).  So kid 3 had to ease it past the box trailer taking up the path to the barn...  through that snow filled ditch...  he stuck it, tires spinning... so I watch...

And he gets off, stands to the side of it, and while pushing it, revs it...  so without weight it pops out and zooms forward... without him..

Yep... driving forward every which way heading to the open shop...

Fast kid... and it slowed down a bit... he was able to catch up to it and grab on before it hit anything.

  That kid of mine!!!  Kid 3 has balls!


----------



## Latestarter

So one of these days we'll catch some son video on TruTV worlds dumbest "whatevers"? or America's funniest?


----------



## Alaskan

Had to socialize tonight.  

Didn't kill me... so that is good!

Nice sized storm though... and the party was at the hotel at the end of the Spit (yeah... spit of land sticking out into the ocean).  So windy!  Out 1 window you could see the snow blowing UP!  Pretty cool.

Someone with little brain crossed the bay that day... in 14 foot seas.    In a little water taxi.  In hindsight...  all those involved decided that it had been impressively stupid.

No one died though, so good.


----------



## Bruce

Would we be acquainted with that "someone"?


----------



## Alaskan

Luckily  no....

But my 17 year old whacked his foot with an axe!     crazy.


All of these years chopping wood.....  and now, at 17... he whacks his foot.  

Didn't need stitches... muscle still intact.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, you know I've heard that Alaska is all about adventure.  You and your kids seem to fit that bill to a "T".


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Luckily  no....
> 
> But my 17 year old whacked his foot with an axe!     crazy.
> 
> 
> All of these years chopping wood.....  and now, at 17... he whacks his foot.
> 
> Didn't need stitches... muscle still intact.


Glancing blow? Glad it wasn't TOO serious. Needs steel toe work boots if he doesn't have any.


----------



## Alaskan

He was chopping kindling in the livingroom... right there by the fireplace. 

We have a small throw rug to cover up the hole in the carpet from said chopping.

So.... he was barefoot.  Nicked a bit of the skin on the top of his foot.  Bled pretty well.

Yeah... spouse hates it.... but it is so much more comfortable to chop the kindling in the livingroom.   Warm.


----------



## Bruce

Buy him some fire starters and a fire lighter "stick". No kindling needed, no blood, no hole in the floor.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Buy him some fire starters and a fire lighter "stick". No kindling needed, no blood, no hole in the floor.


I wouldn't buy fire starters.

We do have a blow torch.   

But we have a catalytic stove... and that switch is busted, so it is stuck on catalytic at all times... which means that:
  It is a bear to start it up without smoking because the draw is so low


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> He was chopping kindling in the livingroom... right there by the fireplace.
> 
> We have a small throw rug to cover up the hole in the carpet from said chopping.
> 
> So.... he was barefoot.  Nicked a bit of the skin on the top of his foot.  Bled pretty well.
> 
> Yeah... spouse hates it.... but it is so much more comfortable to chop the kindling in the livingroom.   Warm.


Hope he's alright now. Maybe next time he should wear some shoe before doing that?


----------



## Latestarter

Huh? shoes? what are those? Al is raising cavekids! He's noted before that they routinely go barefoot, even in the middle of winter. They're gonna grow up to be cavemen, and unlike Al, be able to handle the normal Alaskan temps and weather.   They only chop kindling because Al is cold.


----------



## Alaskan

This is all true.  

The kids were joking amongst themselves... saying if the house caught on fire... would I stay IN the burning house.... and say "I am finally warm enough!  How nice! " or would I leave the burning house?

So they asked me...  I said,  how smoky would the house be?


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Hope he's alright now. Maybe next time he should wear some shoe before doing that?


Yeah... we just aren't that civilized. 

And it is the first time he has done that.  

Axe slices are usually easy to fix anyway... even when they are bad.

Chainsaws though    I know enough grown men who have almost died and had some impressive maiming.   Hard to fix too...  it chews you up.


----------



## Baymule

Just don't let 'em chainsaw in the house!


----------



## Alaskan

Actually.... I won't let any of them touch a chainsaw.


----------



## Bruce

Wouldn't you rather they learn from someone who knows what they are doing than guessing on their own in the future?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't you rather they learn from someone who knows what they are doing than guessing on their own in the future?


And who would that be?


----------



## Bruce

Um, I figured it was you!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Alaskan said:


> And who would that be?


AL! You need this in your life.


----------



## greybeard

Does Al have a stump in the middle of his living room?
(That's cheating...he's cutting the same stick over and over again)


----------



## Rammy

Looks like it saves fingers!


----------



## Latestarter

I need a splitter like that! Any ideas where to get one?


----------



## Mike CHS

I had never seen one of those but it is first up on a web search.  Interesting device

https://www.amazon.com/Kindling-Cra...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01KKU8Z0Q


----------



## greybeard

It does have good reviews, tho I have learned over the last few years that a certain % of those online reviews at Amazon are word for word what you find elsewhere for another completely different product...both negative and positive reviews.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks Mike


----------



## Alaskan

Shawluvsbirds said:


> AL! You need this in your life.
> View attachment 56158


That does look cool!  It would save the carpet!  


@greybeard 
A stump in the livingroom would be brilliant!  But I think spouse would be against it.


----------



## Alaskan

Last night I didn't get home until after 5pm.. and then the plow was being wonky again. Turns out the connection (the cable) is a bit corroded so having trouble getting the buttons to "talk" to the plow.

The area I plow is so twisty and long... and so much junk in the parking lots (mine included  ) I am forever having to adjust the angle of the wings... and of course up and down is critical.

I managed to do a quick pass through everything.... took me right at 3 hours. Looked like 2 people had run off the drive into the ditch (and gotten pulled back out), and one truck parked down at the pond. One friend had driven up to the church with his plow truck, his plow truck busted, he got his truck towed out, but he dropped his plow. That plow is at the base of that driveway I hate. Sheesh. Did a super quick pass over that driveway... but I didn't hit the plow... or the house. 

But then I backed over the church flower garden.  Sheesh! Shouldn't be too bad though.

Dang.

I felt bad.


I want to plow in daylight.... so start at 10:30. Gives me a nice 4 hours of good light to plow.

It snowed again last night.  

But Spouse took over today's plowing.


----------



## goatgurl

i'm sure glad your son is ok @Alaskan.  worked in surgery for a few years and one of the cases i'll never forget was a guy chopping firewood wearing flip flops.  lets ask ourselves why on Gods green earth would you do that but the ax split his foot between his big and 2nd toes about halfway up his foot.  took an orthopod several hours to put him back together again.  I think you should get him one of those splitter for his birthday.  it would save you and him both a lot of grief.


----------



## Alaskan

Might be a good idea.


----------



## Bruce

Or for fun, make something similar using the the hand axe as the splitter.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> (That's cheating...he's cutting the same stick over and over again)


Groundhog Day


----------



## Alaskan

goatgurl said:


> i'm sure glad your son is ok @Alaskan.  worked in surgery for a few years and one of the cases i'll never forget was a guy chopping firewood wearing flip flops.  lets ask ourselves why on Gods green earth would you do that but the ax split his foot between his big and 2nd toes about halfway up his foot.  took an orthopod several hours to put him back together again.  I think you should get him one of those splitter for his birthday.  it would save you and him both a lot of grief.


But still easier to piece back together than a chainsaw.

One lady in town chopped  her finger clean off with an axe.

They sewed it back together so well, even works just fine!

The chainsaw injuries that I have seen.  

Those do NOT go back together right.


----------



## Rammy

Thats why I dont mess with chainsaws. Also very careful with an ax. Dont want to lose a body part I like, namely an arm or leg.


----------



## goatgurl

you're right @Alaskan chain saws leave a gnarled up, chipped up, grizzled up mess.  just have to clean up after them and make do, the pieces are to little to put back in place.  those we just stopped the bleeding, picked out the bone fragments and trimmed up off the hanging pieces and hoped for the best.  my second least favorite surgery right behind motorcycles and picking and scrubbing road rash out of and off of some guys face.


----------



## Alaskan

goatgurl said:


> you're right @Alaskan chain saws leave a gnarled up, chipped up, grizzled up mess.  just have to clean up after them and make do, the pieces are to little to put back in place.  those we just stopped the bleeding, picked out the bone fragments and trimmed up off the hanging pieces and hoped for the best.  my second least favorite surgery right behind motorcycles and picking and scrubbing road rash out of and off of some guys face.


Yep.... nasty, nasty.

That is why with the 4 wheeler and snow machine we are ULTRA strict.  If they get on the machine they have to be wearing their helmet.  Doesn't matter if they are only moving a foot.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

greybeard said:


> Does Al have a stump in the middle of his living room?
> (That's cheating...he's cutting the same stick over and over again)


Lol! Well. . he could get one! 



Bruce said:


> Or for fun, make something similar using the the hand axe as the splitter.


I'll bet a person could make one pretty easy if they know how to weld.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Who cares about the carpet. . save the kids toes!


----------



## greybeard

At one time, I had 6 axes and 7 hatchets (5 of the hatchets were hypo hatchets) and 3 chainsaws. I've cut back some now tho.



 


A friend from out of state came to visit and next day called me and said:
_I woke up this morning and thought, you know, I've seen teen slasher movies that had less axes than that._


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> At one time, I had 6 axes and 7 hatchets (5 of the hatchets were hypo hatchets) and 3 chainsaws. I've cut back some now tho.
> View attachment 56236
> 
> 
> A friend from out of state came to visit and next day called me and said:
> _I woke up this morning and thought, you know, I've seen teen slasher movies that had less axes than that._


Are all of those hanging on the wall?  How did you get the ones to hang upside down?


----------



## Alaskan

Well... all of that plow trouble...  keep losing connection with the plow....  finally took it in to have a professional look at it... I was hoping I could order just new plugs, wire the new plugs onto the old wiring harness.

Could NOT find anything like that on the internet.

Dude at the shop said yeah... they just sell them as a unit... the whole wiring harness... can't buy just the plugs.  And of course it is just the plugs that usually wear out.... so can't salvage from an old one.

And I do NOT know enough about electric to make my own plug that won't mess up my truck.

So yeah...... Ordered a new wiring harness.

AND bought a little used plow to go on the 4 wheeler!   Nice!  Picked it up tonight!  I will have the kids try it out tomorrow, after they hook it all up!

I think I have little baby car tire chains somewhere.... might fit on the 4 wheeler... give it more traction.

The thought of having the boys on the 4 wheeler clean up the driveway corners and the nasty junk filled parking lots!  Just


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Are all of those hanging on the wall?  How did you get the ones to hang upside down?


Drilled a 1/4" hole in the handle and hung them on a big finishing nail.
I've also got about 8 axe heads I've found in different places, tho It's within a couple dollars as cheap to just buy a new ax as it is to buy a handle nowadays.
The racket that's hanging there, is for swatting Texas mosquitoes..

If you're going to make war on trees, ya want to go well armed....


----------



## Alaskan

Blasted wiring harness is now so far gone. .  Even with a heck of a bunch of wiggling...  can no longer get the plow to lift!!  

Managed an up and down pass driving only forward.  


Cant hook the blasted wheeler plow without a plate... no plate in town...

Had to mail order.


----------



## Alaskan

On a happier note:

From the shortest day of the year... getting a tree from out driveway.

Sunset 



 

Kid 2 and 1


 

Kids fighting in the snow


 

We decided the one at the top of that cluster looked good.  Kids going to grab it.


 

Kid 3 on the wheeler, decided to pull the tree home this year with the wheeler instead of by hand.


 

Eldest pulling youngest back up to the driveway.


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like youngest is practicing/planning to be a plumber...  That's gotta be cold!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Kid 2 and 1


And the dog!


Latestarter said:


> Looks like youngest is practicing/planning to be a plumber...  That's gotta be cold!


Good career, decent money.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Good career, decent money.


 
Decent smell....


----------



## Alaskan

All true


----------



## Alaskan

Church last night



 
Eldest doing some of the readings last night.  There are lots of old testament and epistle readings in the service.  All of the readings tell of the coming of Christ or the eternal Kingdom that he brings.




 
Church...  still tickled about the cross and dome being done!


 

 

 
Walking home from church last night at 5pm...  my barn, shop with lights on behind it.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - How beautiful your photos are, especially from the service. Thank you for sharing. Wishing a very warm and Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Alaskan - How beautiful your photos are, especially from the service. Thank you for sharing. Wishing a very warm and Merry Christmas to you and your family!



You liked them... so I had to load more.  

At the front of the church, Christ all dressed up for Christmas.



 
And Mary with the Christ child, all dressed up for Christmas. 


 
An artistic shot of the front of the church


 
The oil lamp by the church entrance 




One of the window sills all dressed up.  The ladies sure worked hard this year!


 
This last photo is from Sunday... not Christmas.   The white stuff with a candle on a tray is the kohliva for my dad.  Kohliva is made for the memorial of a departed.  It is sweet for the joy of the eternal Kingdom,  and a bit of bitter for the sadness of loss.  (So the longer the person is dead, the less bitter and more sweet). Anyway....  this was my dad's 6 months memorial.   I had eldest make it this time, he hadn't made one before.  I think he did a good job.  The kohliva is made at the death, then at 9 days, 40 days, 3 months,  6 months, 9 months,  and then yearly. May my dad's soul dwell with the blessed.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - Thank you for sharing, especially explaining the significance of the kohliva. I give you my sympathy for the loss of your father. May you look back not with sorrow, but with fondest memories during the holidays.


----------



## Alaskan

One more shot of eldest reading


----------



## HomesteaderWife

That is one of the most beautiful churches I have seen (even in photos). The artwork is what really captures my attention. Good on your son for taking part in the Christmas readings!


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Alaskan - Thank you for sharing, especially explaining the significance of the kohliva. I give you my sympathy for the loss of your father. May you look back not with sorrow, but with fondest memories during the holidays.


Thanks.

And yeah... this first Christmas without him was a bit rough.  So it was nice to do everything kind of low key.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Church... still tickled about the cross and dome being done!


I bet. Besides all the work, it looks super nice back where it belongs all spruced up.


----------



## Baymule

Your church is beautiful, inside and out. I know you are bursting with pride at your son doing the reading. God and family.


----------



## Alaskan

Feeling a bit bummed.

I need to pair down my livestock even more.

Blasted boys keep growing up...  which is good...  but now the youngest is moving up to boy scouts which means I will have zero kids one weekend  a month, and no kids at all for up to 4 weeks in the summer.



I already cut out the goats....  and I was thinking I could do poultry by myself in the summer (4 or more coops worth).

But I forgot the 1 weekend a month the rest of the year... multiple trips hauling gallons of water each time on ice and snow to 4 different coops is not how I get my jollies.



Blast all.

Kid 1 is gone... hopefully will stay gone,  kid 2 has plane tickets to leave Feb. 1 for 3 months, then he works all summer, MIGHT be back next school year for his first year of college,  kid 3 already works 2 days a week at a job...

Not sure how my kids are getting grown!


----------



## Bruce

You are just going to have to buckle down and pick up the slack there Al!
Maybe you need a BIG tank near the coops that you can keep some stock tank heaters in so you don't have to tote the water very far.


----------



## Rammy

Or move the chickens closer to the house.............


----------



## Bruce

OR!!!! INTO the house! They can help heat it.


----------



## Rammy

Or come for dinner................(cough)


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You are just going to have to buckle down and pick up the slack there Al!
> Maybe you need a BIG tank near the coops that you can keep some stock tank heaters in so you don't have to tote the water very far.


Have you seen my electric bill?  

I even got a outside hydrant by the coops...  but it just doesn't work right,  and uses way to much hand strength. 

My arthritis makes my hands about as strong as a little kid's hand.


----------



## Alaskan

Rammy said:


> Or move the chickens closer to the house.............





Bruce said:


> OR!!!! INTO the house! They can help heat it.



That is what I wanted!  I wanted the coop up against the kitchen wall.  Open the kitchen window, toss the scraps directly into the chicken yard.  And there is an exterior door in the pantry, that could open into a chicken feed room,  then into the coop.  Dang!  With that set up there would be no hauling at all!

But first I would have to kick spouse to the curb... or uh.... I would get kicked to the curb.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> OR!!!! INTO the house! They can help heat it.


Actually had 3 grow outs in the boy's bathroom for a month....  just got them to the coop.


----------



## Bruce

Spouses can be SO unreasonable!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ohhh how I hated empty nest symdrone....but you get through it, suck it up and start doing more things for yourself. You will find your way, figure out what you need to do and what you may not want to do.....if you can make it up there.....YOU can make it anywhere


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ohhh how I hated empty nest symdrone....but you get through it, suck it up and start doing more things for yourself. You will find your way, figure out what you need to do and what you may not want to do.....if you can make it up there.....YOU can make it anywhere


Or way downsize.

Or move back to Texas.  

I could have a mess of chickens in a hot climate.


----------



## Latestarter

Alaskan said:


> Or move back to Texas.


Now it seems you've kinda come to YOUR senses...  couple that with the previously stated option:


Alaskan said:


> But first I would have to kick spouse to the curb... or uh.... I would get kicked to the curb.



 Seems like a win:win, either way it goes...


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Seems like a win:win, either way it goes...


I don't know @Latestarter. Maybe Al LIKES the spousal unit.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah! Come on back home to Texas!


----------



## Alaskan

I have always fantasized about having one of those houses from the 17 hundreds (just the floorplan   )

So enter front door into a super wide hall all stone (or in modern day all concrete with a floor drain). 

 Left is the door into the barn where ALL livestock live.  None of this crazy tooping all over tarnation to feed and water.  Nope!  All feed bags are right there in the hall!  Or in the barn if you want to go crazy fancy.

Right is the door into the house.

Perfection!!!  

In Texas that huge middle hall should maybe be screened in hardware cloth on both ends.


----------



## Alaskan

Latestarter said:


> Now it seems you've kinda come to YOUR senses...  couple that with the previously stated option:
> 
> 
> Seems like a win:win, either way it goes...




All true!


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> I don't know @Latestarter. Maybe Al LIKES the spousal unit.



See above...

Light at the end of the tunnel Al... Few more years and all the kids will have escaped incarceration at hard labor... Ummm grown up and moved on   Perhaps then things will work themselves out.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep, moving back to heat will be nice!


----------



## Rammy

Alaskan said:


> Yep, moving back to heat will be nice!



So if you move to Texas, will you change your screenname from Alaskan to Texan?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

There you go again Rambo...your killin me


----------



## Alaskan

Al-tex


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Al-tex


That has a nice ring to it! LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Dang!  Cold in the house... let the fire go out and the big boys are out camping. 

Only the 10 year old is here. He can get the fire going... but often with a bit more smoke than I like.

Should I cave, and start the fire myself...  or let the kid practice. ..  or just freeze until tomorrow. 

Freezing might be the easiest choice.


----------



## Bruce

You need to keep your skills up for when all of the workers leave home. I say start the fire.


----------



## Alaskan

When all of the workers leave I am going back to Texas.... or at least some place warmer than here!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Tell ya what... I'm in Tx and it's 32° outside right now. I should be starting a fire in my wood stove but will wait till it gets really cold tonight. But I guess maybe that's still warmer than where you're at...


----------



## Bruce

Have you checked to see if the workers might like to spend the next few years in TX?


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Tell ya what... I'm in Tx and it's 32° outside right now. I should be starting a fire in my wood stove but will wait till it gets really cold tonight. But I guess maybe that's still warmer than where you're at...


If I was there Id have that thing roaring by now. Im a cold whimp.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Have you checked to see if the workers might like to spend the next few years in TX?


To move I would have to either SSS or divorce spouse.  

Also, spouse works for the college up here, so free tuition for the kids if they pick any in-state, state school.

Just can't beat that.


----------



## Alaskan

Spouse must have read that post! Brought me a bag of cheetos!  

I love cheetos!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Alaskan

Blasted eagles keep coming around.  (That should be a C&W sing... just sayin')

Have to herd the ducks back into their smaller area.

Well....  I sent the kids to do that.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Spouse must have read that post! Brought me a bag of cheetos!
> 
> I love cheetos!


If spouse read that post I think it would be a lawyer being brought around!


----------



## goatgurl

I came home this evening to all the poultry, chickens, ducks and guineas clumped up under the big tree by the chicken house, the big dogs sitting in the middle of the goat yard looking up and a bald eagle swirling in the sky above.  I thought it was beautiful but the critters sure didn't.
  don't know if I said but the church pictures from Christmas were beautiful


----------



## Alaskan

goatgurl said:


> I came home this evening to all the poultry, chickens, ducks and guineas clumped up under the big tree by the chicken house, the big dogs sitting in the middle of the goat yard looking up and a bald eagle swirling in the sky above.  I thought it was beautiful but the critters sure didn't.
> don't know if I said but the church pictures from Christmas were beautiful


Thanks.

And yeah... they are pretty BUT not when they are eating my livestock.

One divebombed a neighbor...  it saw he was eating fried chicken while walking to his cabin and it wanted some too!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> If spouse read that post I think it would be a lawyer being brought around!


So true

 

The cheetos were great.


----------



## Baymule

Cheetos! Who knew that Cheetos were bribery currency?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Ill never look at Cheetos the same again!


----------



## Alaskan

Cheetos are sorta gold colored


----------



## RollingAcres

Y'all are too funny!


----------



## Bruce

@Latestarter bribes his goats with cereal. Bet they would go for Cheetos as well.


----------



## Alaskan

Nope... all cheetos are mine.  




Moose died at the base of the hill, blasted eagles all over the place now...  hope they don't decide to go after my poultry.


----------



## Rammy

How did it die? Something get it?


----------



## Alaskan

No idea actually.   I didn't see the carcass,  neighbor did and said it wasn't clear to him why it died.

No vultures up here so that is what eagles are up here... flying rats that eat garbage as well as kill small critters like rabbits and poultry.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...  this is the season for moose deaths ... the mothers kick off last year's offspring in preparation for calving in the spring.

The yearlings are as smart as a bucket of rocks.

I had one last week that would NOT get off the road for me.  I stopped and waited 10 minutes...   didn't get off. .  I pushed him to a nice easy walk out spot with almost zero berm and waited.... didn't get off.

I ended up pushing him all of the blasted way up to my house.


----------



## Bruce

Isn't that why Ben Franklin thought the turkey would be a better national symbol than a carrion eating Bald Eagle?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Isn't that why Ben Franklin thought the turkey would be a better national symbol than a carrion eating Bald Eagle?


Totally yep


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I ended up pushing all of the blasted way up to my house.


Did you open the door so it could go inside?


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!  Nope, he went past the house.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Did you open the door so it could go inside?


Yeah! Right into the freezer!


----------



## Bruce

Would serve it right for giving Al such a hard time. Probably fairly tender given its age.


----------



## Alaskan

True... so true.  

Way out of season though... so I will pass.


----------



## Bruce

But, you know, if you had ACCIDENTALLY hit and killed it as it ran in front of your vehicle ....


----------



## Alaskan

Then I legally have to call the cops and they call the people on the road kill list.

I don't get the meat. 

We have a road kill list up here.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bummer, .....


----------



## Bruce

rats, I thought I had a way for you to feed the boys cheap!


----------



## Alaskan

Well, I could ask to be put on the road kill list...


But with boy help starting to be so spotty...  not a good idea.


----------



## Rammy

I saw on a tv show where a moose got hit and they called for it to be picked up. They went to another call and came back just a few minutes later and somebody had snatched it.


----------



## goatgurl

my eagle was back this evening, he made a low swoop over the goat yard and scared the chickens and ducks to death.  I was not near as amused this time.  i'd hate to sss a big bird.  
there used to be a place around here called the road kill café, food was pretty good and no mystery meat or so i'm told.


----------



## Bruce

One problem with SSS on an eagle is it is very possibly tracked. You may do that finals S but the bird might not.


----------



## Mike CHS

Quite a few critters have cellular tracking devices attached that really aren't all that visible when they are in the air.


----------



## Rammy

Shoot, take it 20 miles away, make sure no one sees you, run.


----------



## Alaskan

Rammy said:


> I saw on a tv show where a moose got hit and they called for it to be picked up. They went to another call and came back just a few minutes later and somebody had snatched it.


Dang!  That was bold!  Fish and game us pretty hard core up here.



Rammy said:


> Shoot, take it 20 miles away, make sure no one sees you, run.



Perfect plan!  I hadn't thought to look for trackers!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> We have a road kill list up here.


Really? And those people get to "keep" the meat?


----------



## Bruce

Sure, why not, no waste!


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> Really? And those people get to "keep" the meat?


 Yep.  You call the cops and get yourself put on the roadkill list.  When a moose gets hit they start to call everyone on the list, first number that answers the phone and says they can get right out there to clean it all up gets the moose and their number is then put at the end of the list.


----------



## Mike CHS

They used to do that in Michigan during the few years I lived there but they stopped it a long time ago.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> They used to do that in Michigan during the few years I lived there but they stopped it a long time ago.


Why did they stop?

What do they do with the road kill now?


----------



## Mike CHS

Alaskan said:


> Why did they stop?
> 
> What do they do with the road kill now?



I think in our case the area literally stopped being rural where we lived as the city encroached the rural land.  I left there back in the 70's so I don't know the history of what they changed to or what they do now.  Most counties where we live now (in Tennessee) have pick up service for livestock over 100 pounds.


----------



## Alaskan

Huh.  Interesting choice.

Maybe not enough people being reliable enough to clean up... or maybe they just want to spend the money.


----------



## Alaskan

Youngest kid (age 10) made pancakes for breakfast and made sure to make a few tiny ones for the bird.


----------



## RollingAcres

How cute!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nice young man !


----------



## Alaskan

The bird's name... given by the kids...

Is "Baby Bug"


----------



## Rammy

Looks like a female cockatiel? I used to have a male. He learned the Andy Griffith song and ad-libbed it. Funny bird.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep, little girl.

She has pretty lacing on the wings.

The girls aren't as good with whistling,  she only does a tiny bit, but she is a great lover.


----------



## Rammy

I sure miss mine. Loved me. Hated my now ex. Good judge of character.


----------



## Alaskan

Rammy said:


> I sure miss mine. Loved me. Hated my now ex. Good judge of character.


That is very true!

It is interesting how many animals can tell which humans are good.


----------



## Alaskan

Do all 15 year old boys roll around in the snow when it is dark, after super, and below freezing to work on a snow machine trying to get it up and running?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yes! DH still would!


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!

Then they would be a great pair!


----------



## Bruce

Did Baby Bug get REAL maple syrup with her pancakes?


----------



## Alaskan

Of course not!  

The kids know her food has to be way low in salt and sugar.  So she had her pancakes plain!


----------



## Bruce

Poor bug.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - Our dreams for moving that way one day still stand firm. For the time being, I really would love any suggestions you have for good books on wildlife, heritage, building/living, and just general non-fiction books about Alaska if you have any please. I am a fan of books in the hand to learn by. Even some good cookbooks if you know of any?


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> @Alaskan - Our dreams for moving that way one day still stand firm. For the time being, I really would love any suggestions you have for good books on wildlife, heritage, building/living, and just general non-fiction books about Alaska if you have any please. I am a fan of books in the hand to learn by. Even some good cookbooks if you know of any?


Huh.

Ponder.

Well...  there are lots of books out there....

Depends on what you want, sadly I don't have a good list for you...... 


This one:
Homesteader Handbook: The Alaska Book of Knowledge by Tricia Brown

Looks good, haven't read it though.



For practical wildlife tips, I really like the stuff the Alaska Department of Fish and Game put out.

Most of their info is on their website, so not books...

As an example,  here is a link to their bear safety page:  http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/?adfg=livingwithbears.bearcountry

They also have moose info, and in their hunting guide they go over meat safety.   So for example both lynx and bear in Alaska can carry Trichinosis which means cook it well, no jerky.  I think they have a basic canning guide too... anyway, great resource.



There are some great mushrooms in Alaska, a good BEGINNING is this book:
Alaska Mushrooms: a practical guide

But you also need a more detailed book on mushrooms, and I really didn't get going on mushrooms until I went to a local hands on class. Just there is lots that you need to learn with mushrooms.   But if you learn about the ones in your local area, maybe find a class there to attend, that would be a great boost. I have a couple different full mushroom guides...  eh... I don't recommend one over the other... just get a detailed one that covers North America or North Western US....  there is no super good detailed Alaska only mushroom book that I know of... but I haven't looked for awhile.


Alaska is the land of berries... and for berries all you need is this:
Alaska's Wild Berries and Berry Like Fruit Book by Verna Pratt 

Love that book... sized for a big pocket, easy to find stuff in the book,  it covers everything.   I love it. Perfect book.


Other homestead stuff:
Learn to can and put stuff by.  And find a book on everything in the world that you can do with salmon.  Can, smoke, jerk salmon.  Salmon...  the food of everyone, but especially the poor. There are LOTS of Alaska cook books and Alaska salmon books... don't know which to recommend though.

Get good at butchering everything...  lots of squirrels up here... 

Other than that...

General knowhow is great.  Basic car and motor repair, knowledge of snow machines, 4-wheelers, and tractors sure is helpful.

Learn how to start a fire in a cruddy stove, split and stack wood so it dries well

Remember that COTTON KILLS.  You need plastic of whatever kind, or silk or wool.  Layers.  Layers... lots of layers.  The fancier Longjohns adjust pretty well from warm house to cold outside.  If you want to be happy, learn to love hats, tight wind proof hats are great. Remember when they rate boots that is the temp you are happy at when active.   So if you are standing around at 0F, you probably need boots rated for -30F.  Best place to buy good cold weather stuff is at an Alaskan thrift store, or Sierra Trading Post, especially with a coupon in addition to their clearance section.

Shuffle when you walk whenever there is a chance of ice. 

And people drive differently up here too..  slow gentle turns, never brake right before a turn (right before a turn is often where the ice is). Careful with the breaks, and memorize where the shoulders are, the ditches are, and the lines on the roads and the parking lots are...  because it will all be hidden for 3 to 9 months each year, but you still need to know where they are.

A basic idea of how to build is great...  but I am sure any building how to book would help.

Most of the dumps in Alaska are pro-scrounging and have a designated construction trash area.  Great resource for free building materials.

Any boat gear place or harbor will probably have free fish net to use for fencing, trellises,  or chicken run tops.

Any boat harbor will probably have a trash box just for fish guts and heads if you want to grab some for free...  local rivers during the salmon seasons are also a good place for free heads and guts.  Heads are for soup, guts are for the garden... but bury the guts deep or have a bear proof garden.

Facebook groups in Alaska are HUGE and are THE way people up here communicate to sell stuff, local happenings, swap, etc.

Craigslist is used, and there are still some Bush lines...  but Facebook is the main communication. 

As to gardening...  huge difference depending on where you are..  where I am I get close to zero summer heat... so without a greenhouse or high tunnel all I can grow is super fast cool season plants.

carrots, cabbage, peas, potatoes,  all leafy greens.  Make sure you pick FAST carrots and potatoes... but those are our main staples.   Grow as much as you can, they store well.  Nothing grows as sweet an an Alaskan carrot...  must be the soil.    When picking which seeds for greens you want stuff that says it will not bolt (go to seed).  With all of our sun, everything wants to bolt.  Some of the hot area lettuces have been bred for slow bolting and do great here in our cold weather... as long as they grow FAST.  Another way to combat bolting is to just harvest it young and replant new seeds every week... or whatever.

Best gardening advice:

1. when the snow starts to melt put a thin dust of ash over the beds to make the snow melt faster
2. As soon as you see dirt in the beds put clear plastic,  fogged windows... something similar over the beds to get the soil to heat up
3. As soon as all the weed seeds sprout,  hoe them, or toss in the chickens
4. (Remove chickens) Plant the seeds, recover with plastic, remove plastic once they sprout up tall enough (you don't want them touching the plastic)


----------



## Alaskan

Oops.

Well, I wrote you a book didn't I?


----------



## Alaskan

Any specific questions on that book that I wrote?


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Oops.
> 
> Well, I wrote you a book didn't I?


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Any specific questions on that book that I wrote?


'
You have to give her time to finish reading your book.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I read over it and am very grateful! Give me just a bit to reply as I got busy!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Alaskan - Firstly, thank you for taking the time to explain things so well and really give your input. I am super appreciative for this! I have definitely taken down the book suggestions. 

We actually did request some info from fish/game awhile back, including a PDF of their game cookbook and a video they sent over on processing game. We also got copies of their most recent regulations to look over.

I am extremely interested in proper meat handling, and use of local wild berries. Blueberries especially! I hear a lot of sourdough starter and using it for cooking- any tips on making the starter or cooking with it? I have been looking into smokehouse construction for fish. Squirrels are definitely around here too- I'll skin and tan them anytime we get one. I hear the tails are great for fly-fishing lures.

I appreciate the advice on clothing, and where to look for it. Since you moved from the South, I'm sure you know cotton is the dominant clothing material. As for basic repairs, I've done work on 4-wheelers in the past and my husband is vehicle/tractor savvy. I'd have print manuals on hand for whatever vehicle(s) we had. No computerized fancy vehicle that requires a shop to just get the transmission fluid changed.

As for building, we're getting into that already. Our first cabin was lumber we milled ourselves, but this one is logs and hand tools/chainsaw. These were bigger logs, but we have in mind side projects for sheds/coops/etc using smaller logs to continue learning. I love our chicken coop he notched up awhile back. I've got a good recipe for chinking I use with wood ash, salt, clay, and water.

I also appreciate the info on gardening - I can't imagine the difference from our land of corn down here. A greenhouse is on the list of something to construct for sure. 

Other than that, I am also very interested in skinning and tanning up that way. I do it any chance I get here, even as small as rabbit and squirrel. Expect to have plenty of wood ash to de-hair if need be (thinking of rawhide for lashing, snow shoes, etc). Alum would probably be too expensive, especially for larger hides, so brain-tanning it is. Plan to invest in a much better skinning set and possibly learn to take scrap metal and forge for a flesher. I've also got a few ideas on making scrapers/fleshers from larger leg and scapula bones (moose, caribou...deer here are too small). All this being said, I really want to learn how Natives have made their clothing and tools over time there and do the same. Would like to respectfully get to the cultural museums and find books on their history for this purpose.


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> I am extremely interested in proper meat handling, and use of local wild berries. Blueberries especially!


Well...  some proper meat handling will be in the fish and game hunting guide.

Other than that... depends on what you want to do with the meat (dry, freeze, can,  etc.)

Berries like cranberries are great just put in a paper bag and frozen, since that makes them sweeter.

All other berries, dry them or make jelly or make wine.  You can freeze them too, but they will get mushy.

Blueberries like specific habitats...  so it depends on where you are as to if that can be a primary berry for you.  For example South East Alaska has oodles of Salmon berries, but not as many blueberries.



HomesteaderWife said:


> I hear a lot of sourdough starter and using it for cooking- any tips on making the starter or cooking with it?



Sourdough is usually the kind of thing you get from a neighbor.   People who have sourdough are always happy to give out starts.  It takes some time to get used to "feeding it" and that sort of thing.  We used to have Alaskan Sourdough that we got from someone or other.... but turns out one of our kids is celiac...  so we haven't done that for years now.

Sourdough is really just a way to always have yeast on hand... since shipping stuff used to be so problematic.  You just used the Sourdough in whatever recipe called for yeast.  It does work slower than regular store bought yeast...but that makes the bread chewer (which I like), and gives the bread a tang.

Each strain of Sourdough has slightly different qualities,  which is fun. (Like stronger taste...or whatever)



HomesteaderWife said:


> I have been looking into smokehouse construction for fish.



Dang All!  I just googled about...  can't find a picture of the coolest smoke house I ever did see, nothing even similar.

Anyway, it was 4 posts holding up a roof, maybe an 8x8.  Two walls open.

South wall had the top half plastic whatever to block wind but provide light, and an easy to clean work counter.

West wall was half work counter and half ground to pretty high up smoker.  (So smoke box was an elevated maybe 4 feet wide by 5 feet tall).  Fire could be put below or to north side of smoke box (depending on how much heat you wanted...hot or cold smoke).  Lots of racks were in the smoker box.  It was a nice big size, lots of space.




HomesteaderWife said:


> A greenhouse is on the list of something to construct for sure.



Make sure you make it so you can easily take it apart in the winter....or it is strong enough to withstand lots of snow and wind.  I am strongly opposed to shoveling roofs.

Also, I have my chicken coop set up so that the chickens can access the greenhouse in the winter time.  I highly recommend a similar setup.



HomesteaderWife said:


> I've also got a few ideas on making scrapers/fleshers from larger leg and scapula bones (moose, caribou...deer here are too small).



Caribou are only in some areas of Alaska.  Moose regulations are pretty tight, can't usually get many (or any depending on your luck).  You can be asked to be put on the road kill list.  When a moose is killed by a car, the troopers call the list of numbers they have, first one to answer the phone and promise to run right out and get the moose, gets the moose.

The areas of Alaska that have deer usually have better/more generous hunting regs for those.  So, 6 deer, of any kind, per year was the regulation for Cordova this past year.   Much easier to find meat with such easy regulations..... but there are only a few areas with deer.

Which is why... if you are subsisting on hunting you usually focus on rabbit, squirrel and salmon.  Unless of course you happen to live in the middle of a deer or caribou area.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...  and if you are in the right spot... then birds can be good hunting too.


----------



## Alaskan

So... decided the kids looked mangy.. 

 Told them today their hair would be cut.

 Kid 5 said he wanted kid 3 to cut, I said great... went well. 



 I then told kid 3 it was his turn. I would cut his hair, or kid 4 or 5 could cut it. 

 Kid 3 said "but my hair is my head, if you cut it off, I will die"  


I told him I would cut off his hair, if he died, I would apologize.


  I also pointed out that kid 5 did not die from the hair cut.. no blood even. 

 Kid 3 said he was different. Cutting his hair was just like cutting off his head. I repeated... let's try and see. He said fine, but for a real experiment, I should first cut off his head...see if that killed him. 

 At that point... I texted spouse(I was hoping for backup).... Spouse responded with a gif... the one with Thor asking to not get his hair cut off. And added that kid 3's argument was quite logical.  

Kid 3 didn't get a hair cut


----------



## Mike CHS

Thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Bruce

So Kid 3 thinks he is Sampson?

And did kid 5 get his hair glued back on?


----------



## Alaskan

Yes, yes, Sampson was brought up.  

But kid 5 did not try to glue his hair back on.

Both kid 4 and 5 got haircuts...  and kid 3 is still fluffy headed.

Silly boys.


----------



## Alaskan

Talking of silly... besides half of my dining room table being covered in tools, and a mound of snow machine parts between the living and dining areas of the great room, and the router in the middle of my livingroom...

My parking area now looks like this: 




 

 

 

It is mostly the fault of kid 3.  I think it is great,  and funny.  Spouse thinks at some point snow machine parts should not be in the main room of the house.  

I think we now have 2 4-wheelers and maybe 7 snowmachines...   hard to keep track on the snowmachines.


----------



## Bruce

I think you need some plows for the snow machines.

I do have to agree about snow machine parts strewn through the house. Maybe kid 3 can build himself a heated snow machine workshop.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> So... decided the kids looked mangy..
> 
> Told them today their hair would be cut.
> 
> Kid 5 said he wanted kid 3 to cut, I said great... went well.
> 
> 
> 
> I then told kid 3 it was his turn. I would cut his hair, or kid 4 or 5 could cut it.
> 
> Kid 3 said "but my hair is my head, if you cut it off, I will die"
> 
> 
> I told him I would cut off his hair, if he died, I would apologize.
> 
> 
> I also pointed out that kid 5 did not die from the hair cut.. no blood even.
> 
> Kid 3 said he was different. Cutting his hair was just like cutting off his head. I repeated... let's try and see. He said fine, but for a real experiment, I should first cut off his head...see if that killed him.
> 
> At that point... I texted spouse(I was hoping for backup).... Spouse responded with a gif... the one with Thor asking to not get his hair cut off. And added that kid 3's argument was quite logical.
> 
> Kid 3 didn't get a hair cut


What about the dad's hair? Does he need a hair cut as well? His kids could do it.


----------



## Alaskan

RollingAcres said:


> What about the dad's hair? Does he need a hair cut as well? His kids could do it.



Ha!  Spouse never gets a hair cut... I trim my own.    no kid help with that.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I think you need some plows for the snow machines.
> 
> I do have to agree about snow machine parts strewn through the house. Maybe kid 3 can build himself a heated snow machine workshop.



Ha!  No way would I pay for a heated shop.  

We have a dirt floored shop ...  kind of cold.

We also have a barn.

Amazing how full both are with "stuff"

Of course a huge part of the shop has firewood, and a large corner of the barn has alder wood for BBQ and smoking meats.

So the kid sorts out his stuff in the house... then rolls around in the snow to get the machines working.

And we do have 2 plows for the 4-wheelers.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Ha!  Spouse never gets a hair cut... I trim my own.    no kid help with that.


But the kids need practicing so you should let them cut your hair. LOL
Your wife really doesn't get hair cut? Her hair must be really long!. I only cut my hair once a year.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Ha!  Spouse never gets a hair cut... I trim my own.    no kid help with that.


Not even a trim? DW gets hers trimmed along the bottom a couple of times a year. Free at home, only paid to have her hair done once in her life, for our wedding. 



Alaskan said:


> Ha! No way would I pay for a heated shop.


Nah, Kid 3 pays for the heat with money he makes fixing up and selling snow machines!


----------



## Alaskan

Huh... I had no idea that never trimming hair was odd.  

Spouse's hair is only mid back I think (almost always pulled back.  So  )


It would be cool if kid 3 started selling some of his junkers...   but he needs to get a bit better first.


----------



## Bruce

No, he has to fix them so they are NOT junkers. Who wants to buy a junker for real money? People buy them cheap and plan to fix them up.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Huh... I had no idea that never trimming hair was odd.


Well, DW and DD1 only cut theirs to keep the split ends in check. I would think your spouse would be walking on it by now if it were never cut. Do you refer to them as "Cousin Itt"?


----------



## Alaskan

Not everyone has hair that just keeps growing ya know.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> No, he has to fix them so they are NOT junkers. Who wants to buy a junker for real money? People buy them cheap and plan to fix them up.


Yeah, but he isn't yet good enough to keep them running for more than a week at a time.

He needs more practice.  He got his first junker snow machine last year, and it is just within the last month that he ended up with 6 more.


----------



## Bruce

Spare parts machines!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep!


And he is getting better at repair... just a huge learning curve...  and he tries to make due with junk, instead of buying new parts.

With some more practice he will be awesome at this.


----------



## Alaskan

Looked pretty..


----------



## RollingAcres

Pretty indeed!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah and the church really highlights all that lovely SNOW!


----------



## Alaskan

Sure makes kid 3 happy.  ..  he likes the snow machines better than the 4-wheelers


----------



## Bruce

Oh, that could be problematic when the snow melts in July!


----------



## Alaskan

Say it ain't so!!!!  Not JULY!  

May...  snow should be mostly gone by May.


----------



## Daxigait

I was just reading the early part of your thread, and came across your commentary about a 9-month winters.  Thank you for the reminder of why I moved South.  Well, I consider Missouri South.  The fluctuations in the temperatures here I won't make it cold we're in comparison it's really not cold at all.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... 9months of winter is a bit much for me....  of course the snow machine crazed kid....  he loves it.


----------



## Bruce

And the spouse.


----------



## Alaskan

Blasted loose dog tore a hole in my chicken fence and got in...  by the time we got out there he had killed 4 muscovy and 3 chickens. 

Death list:
Muscovy-
Old limpy drake
2 young girls 
And 1 young boy

Chickens-
1 pair of my fancy Chamois Spitz
1 leghorn cross female (I think.. she was kinda torn up)

Luckily I have spare Chamois Spitz males..

But dang am I ticked....

And my chicken fence is double walled, goatfence layer with a chicken wire layer (yeah, the chicken wire is just to make the holes smaller) and a  big heafty log on the bottom.  I think the dog pulled the edge open where the fence connected to the building. Small dog.

Anyway...  all outside access is now closed off until spring when I can fix the fencing...  I am glad that there is lots of inside space.  

And no...  not my dog...

Idiots think that since they are in the middle of nowhere that it is great to let their dogs run free.


----------



## Alaskan

Couldn't catch or shoot the dog..... we didn't know what was up until we got out there. .  and then that dog tore off like no tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you got a good look at the dog so you can shoot him on sight. 

9 months of winter? I can barely take the few weeks of real winter that we get.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  wish I knew who owns him.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Couldn't catch or shoot the dog..... we didn't know what was up until we got out there. .  and then that dog tore off like no tomorrow.


Ahwg! You wouldn't shoot poor little fluffy would Ya?
(yeah, so would I) 
One word......
Conibear


----------



## Mike CHS

I had to pay a visit to one of our neighbors yesterday as it seems his two Dobermans are ranging further from home and in mortal danger in case he didn't know they were ranging.  They wouldn't let one of the neighbors out of his truck at his pasture gate a couple of weeks ago and they scared their mother in another house not long after that.  It pissed him off but I told him if I saw the dogs anywhere near my pastures, I would shoot them and he borders my west pasture.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> I had to pay a visit to one of our neighbors yesterday as it seems his two Dobermans are ranging further from home and in mortal danger in case he didn't know they were ranging.  They wouldn't let one of the neighbors out of his truck at his pasture gate a couple of weeks ago and they scared their mother in another house not long after that.  It pissed him off but I told him if I saw the dogs anywhere near my pastures, I would shoot them and he borders my west pasture.



I am with you...

If he likes his dogs he should fence them in.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Couldn't catch or shoot the dog..... we didn't know what was up until we got out there. .  and then that dog tore off like no tomorrow.


Cr@p. I was hoping this post was going to say the murderer had gone "SSS missing".



Mike CHS said:


> It pissed him off but I told him if I saw the dogs anywhere near my pastures, I would shoot them and he borders my west pasture.


I hope he contemplated what you said not only from the potential loss of his dogs at your hands but what they were doing at other people's places. I'm sure the law wouldn't look kindly at his dogs threatening people and he could lose them if they bit anyone. 

With any luck those dogs are at least smart enough to stay off your place with Maisy and Thor in residence. They can't be ignorant of your dogs' presence and size.


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Blasted loose dog tore a hole in my chicken fence and got in...  by the time we got out there he had killed 4 muscovy and 3 chickens.
> 
> Death list:
> Muscovy-
> Old limpy drake
> 2 young girls
> And 1 young boy
> 
> Chickens-
> 1 pair of my fancy Chamois Spitz
> 1 leghorn cross female (I think.. she was kinda torn up)
> 
> Luckily I have spare Chamois Spitz males..
> 
> But dang am I ticked....
> 
> And my chicken fence is double walled, goatfence layer with a chicken wire layer (yeah, the chicken wire is just to make the holes smaller) and a  big heafty log on the bottom.  I think the dog pulled the edge open where the fence connected to the building. Small dog.
> 
> Anyway...  all outside access is now closed off until spring when I can fix the fencing...  I am glad that there is lots of inside space.
> 
> And no...  not my dog...
> 
> Idiots think that since they are in the middle of nowhere that it is great to let their dogs run free.


I got the same reaction when my neighbors that are an eighth of a mile away let their dogs run and killed a young Pig in my front yard  They had the nerve to tell me that my pig shouldn't be out.  Well, in general number one they're not out, number two that's my front yard.  Just because you live in the country doesn't give you the right to let your dogs terrorize other people's stuff.


----------



## Alaskan

Daxigait said:


> I got the same reaction when my neighbors that an eighth of a mile away let their dogs run and killed a young Pig in my front yard they had the nerve to tell me that my pig shouldn't be out well in general number one they're not out number two that's my front yard just cuz you live in the country doesn't give you the right to let your dogs terrorize other people's stuff.


Sad... just sad.


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Sad... just sad.


when I complained about it they of course they didn't offer to pay for my pig and then made that comment about letting my stuff out that live in the country they say it so they should be able to let their dogs run free I said well the next time I was going to shoot it at which point they said they shoot my horse if it got out I walked away and called the sheriff and reported the incident and explain what it happened.  I wanted a record in case anything happened. That is just so sad. But there is some justice in life somebody hit that dog two weeks later. End of that problem.  I would like to thank them.
I don't want anything to die I just rather they had to restrain their dog or kept it home.  
by the way, take this cold air back up north please my baby kids can't handle negative 6.


----------



## Alaskan

Glad the problem dog died,  sorry they didn't pay for the pig..

And NOPE, I will not take that cold air back.

We are nice and warm here... must be in the 20s F.  I like it


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear of your loss. 



Alaskan said:


> We are nice and warm here... must be in the 20s F. I like it


20s F is not warm...but I know what you mean.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah it is!!! 25°F here today, only need the jacket and gloves, no insulated coveralls, to go out to the barn.


----------



## RollingAcres

30s F is warmer, it's 34F here.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> 30s F is warmer, it's 34F here.


Same temp here right now, brisk North wind and sleet.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Same temp here right now, brisk North wind and sleet.


Yikes and cold for y'all!


----------



## Alaskan

Sheesh!  Texas froze over!!


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Sheesh!  Texas froze over!!


I live in Southwest Missouri anymore and we have been below zero and in the single digits in low teens for 2 days and of course I've had a kidding both days. the first one was here Saturday in the Colts I didn't come in till Saturday night she didn't catch till Sunday morning the second one is due the 7th and it supposed to be warmer Again by then.  up in the 30s I'll take it or low forties.  That beats the single digits and below zero the babies can freeze.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, when it gets too cold if you aren't at the birth you can so easily lose the babies... or at least their ears.


----------



## Bruce

Is THAT what happens to the Lamanchas?


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... you would think that would make them more popular up here, but i don't think I have seen any.

Lots of Nubians, Boars, Alpine, Nigerian  Dwarf,  and Saanen.


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Yeah, when it gets too cold if you aren't at the birth you can so easily lose the babies... or at least their ears.


Well, given your location here's to a sunny day not just warmer temperatures. 
Do me a favor next time you're traveling if you go near Fish Creek in Wasilla, wave at my property I miss salmon fishing.  It is a shame to own good property and never get to see it.
with the governor clearing a hurdle maybe they'll actually finally build that bridge and I can sell it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s 22 here with a windchill of 9 during the day. Definitely not normal March temps


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> Is THAT what happens to the Lamanchas?


That really was funny.  We are supposed to get above freezing today


----------



## Alaskan

Daxigait said:


> Well, given your location here's to a sunny day not just warmer temperatures.
> Do me a favor next time you're traveling if you go near Fish Creek in Wasilla, wave at my property I miss salmon fishing.  It is a shame to own good property and never get to see it.
> with the governor clearing a hurdle maybe they'll actually finally build that bridge and I can sell it.


Well...  the way things look..

20% of Alaskans will be losing their jobs....

State might empty out....  no money though... so no bridges.


----------



## Bruce

Why all the job loss?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Why all the job loss?



Alaska is discussing a huge budget cut. As in 200million less for the school system. Lots of schools in smaller towns will close, charter schools will close, all swimming pools will close, all sports will close, all extra curricular activities will close.... Also cuts to the hospitals, well... everything will be cut

The budget hasn't yet been finalized.

The problem is that Alaska had SO MUCH money for SO MANY years with the oil industry up here .. And being stupid idiot government they spent everything they got plus extra.... Now a HUGE amount of the oil industry has left Alaska... so revenue has dropped... and dropped hard... so now we are way over budget and have an insane number of state funded stuff, so also an insane number of state funded or partially state funded jobs... crazy number... And now ALL OF IT is going away.

 Just insane.


 Truly insane.


 But they can't be thinking right... no way is it smart to do such huge drastic cutbacks so fast... they must not understand that if 20% of the state population leaves the state... their income will go down even more.


 They even INCREASED the amount of money earmarked for state administration.

INCREASED the budget for them! And why? Besides insanity... so they could pay for the cut throat state budget fixer lady they hired. Yeah... they refused to tighten belts and reduce their income to pay for her.... they just increased the money their sector gets... while taking away a bunch of jobs.

 Insane loonies.


Talking of loonies....  We already have had one person go on a loony shooting spree.... that will probably start happening way more often.

 Take away people's ability to support their families... and yeah... some people just snap.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> The problem is that Alaska had SO MUCH money for SO MANY years with the oil industry up here .. And being stupid idiot government they spent everything they got plus extra.... Now a HUGE amount of the oil industry has left Alaska... so revenue has dropped... and dropped hard... so now we are way over budget and have an insane number of state funded stuff, so also an insane number of state funded or partially state funded jobs... crazy number... And now ALL OF IT is going away.


No "rainy day" fund?
tsk tsk....
_
*What is the Rainy Day Fund?*
Since 1989, the State Constitution has required that a portion of oil and gas production taxes go into the Economic Stabilization Fund (ESF). Many states have a cash reserve, but Texas has the largest in the country. With a supermajority vote, the legislature can use the Fund as general revenue in the current or next budget cycle. The Texas Constitution also authorizes the Comptroller to make temporary transfers out of the Fund to make up for a General Revenue deficit.

*How does money get into the Fund?*
The Fund receives a transfer of at least one-half of 75 percent of the prior year’s oil and gas severance tax collections that exceed what each of those taxes generated in 1987. Starting with fiscal year 2015, the remainder of that 75 percent goes to the State Highway Fund. Before 2015 the Fund received all of the transfer. 

The Fund balance is projected to reach $10.5 billion by the end of Fiscal 2018—a record high. Natural gas tax deposits were a major source of revenue for the Fund from 2002 to 2009; oil severance taxes were more important from 2013 to 2016. By the end of fiscal 2019, $11.2 billion will be available in the Fund. _


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awful, just awful...


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> The problem is that Alaska had SO MUCH money for SO MANY years with the oil industry up here .. And being stupid idiot government they spent everything they got plus extra


Clever. The Vermont Constitution requires a balanced budget every year. Yeah we have our own problems, like the underfunded state employees' retirement fund but they can't spend more than they take in.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> No "rainy day" fund?
> tsk tsk....
> _
> *What is the Rainy Day Fund?*
> Since 1989, the State Constitution has required that a portion of oil and gas production taxes go into the Economic Stabilization Fund (ESF). Many states have a cash reserve, but Texas has the largest in the country. With a supermajority vote, the legislature can use the Fund as general revenue in the current or next budget cycle. The Texas Constitution also authorizes the Comptroller to make temporary transfers out of the Fund to make up for a General Revenue deficit.
> 
> *How does money get into the Fund?*
> The Fund receives a transfer of at least one-half of 75 percent of the prior year’s oil and gas severance tax collections that exceed what each of those taxes generated in 1987. Starting with fiscal year 2015, the remainder of that 75 percent goes to the State Highway Fund. Before 2015 the Fund received all of the transfer.
> 
> The Fund balance is projected to reach $10.5 billion by the end of Fiscal 2018—a record high. Natural gas tax deposits were a major source of revenue for the Fund from 2002 to 2009; oil severance taxes were more important from 2013 to 2016. By the end of fiscal 2019, $11.2 billion will be available in the Fund. _


That there is wonderful 

Sadly...  way dumber and less conservative people have been running Alaska


----------



## Mike CHS

Tennessee has the same type of requirements in our Constitution and our new Governor just added another percentage point to make it bigger.


----------



## Baymule

Texas has a state approved gold depository. No taxpayer money has been spent, a company, Lone Star Tangible Assets, was chosen. The company started using it's existing vaults.

Texas Bullion Depository is operated with oversight by the state of Texas, they are building a new one in Leander. 

I guess I need to go buy a bunch of gold so I can squirrel it away in the state depository. LOL LOL

https://www.texasbulliondepository....MIyZ31vfDu4AIVBBx9Ch0OWAKyEAAYAiAAEgKHb_D_BwE

https://www.dallasnews.com/business/economy/2017/06/15/texas-just-first-state-start-gold-depository


----------



## greybeard

But, as the article points out, the State of Texas has virtually no gold bullion and doesn't intend to purchase any any time soon either. If they did, I'd raise Cain about it, with the price today @ 1287.35/oz.....they should have bought it years ago when it was way under $1k/oz.

State has plenty of black gold tho....if ya don't think so, drive out to Odessa/Permian/Wolfcamp or down South to the Eagle Ford. (The Barnett in N. Tx is about played out and is expensive and difficult to drill and produce from)
USGS estimates the Wolfcamp contains 20 billion barrels of crude, 16 trillion cubic feet of  natural gas, and 1.6 billion barrels of LNG.
Then there's this, but the price is so low not much is being actively produced..






not bad for a bunch of trigger happy cowboys...

Did you know.................., that South Padre Island was on the short list of 3 places the US was considering  to test it's 1st atomic bomb?
1. A desert bombing range near Blythe, Riverside County Calif. (It topped the list fo a long time but not chosen simply because the Army General in charge of the atomic project (Leslie Groves) didn't want to have to deal with that base's commanding officer George Patton) (there was no USAF until after ww2. Up till then, all air assets except Marine and Naval air fell under US Army Air Corp and were commanded by US Army officers)
2. Alamagordo N.M. It "won".
3. Padre Island, seriously considered since it was nearly 120 miles long, had good rail service and a deep water port at Corpus Christi, was already being used as a bombing range and was already off limits to civilians since right after the start of the war.


----------



## Alaskan

Nice to make a bunch of money....  and be smart enough to save it.


----------



## Alaskan

Blast all..


Slid about, fishtailing,  driving down the hill today where the road is stupid narrow...  decided to hit the one bit of shoulder (the rest is deep ditch or guard rails) to get myself straightened back out......  it was a BUMP!  I was so worried that I had smashed the frame or axel.

Looks ok ..


----------



## Bruce

Come on spring!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I thought that, was what they call Experience....it sounds like ya handled it as best ya could....a bump is much better than a ditch or gaurdrail.....glad that ya are okay!!.....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I thought that, was what they call Experience


Experience is a very strict and tough teacher.
She gives the test first, and the lesson comes afterwards...


----------



## Bruce

So true.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah,  expensive way to learn at times...

But the lesson sure sticks with you!


----------



## Bruce

If it doesn't KILL you!


----------



## Alaskan

That is the Truth!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Well.  Blizzard has been blowing off and on all day...  so of course the plow truck wouldn't start...  and the 4-wheelers were gummed up.  

Sheesh.

Took hours to get the plow truck up and running,  did a quick pass through so it wouldn't be too bad come morning... so only spent an hour and a half plowing.   

Why did I move to Alaska instead of the Bahamas ?   oh.... bugs...  probably lots of bugs down there.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah and hurricanes. And the Bermuda Triangle! We might not ever hear from you again if you move there. 

It does so suck when the machinery isn't working. Not too bad to move snow when it is but when you have to spend a lot of time just getting started


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Why did I move to Alaska instead of the Bahamas ?  oh.... bugs... probably lots of bugs down there.


That, and you would have to apply for an immigration visa? (The Bahamas are an independent  British Commonwealth nation)


----------



## Alaskan

I am sure I could figure out a way around that....

I bet chicken feed down there must be expensive.


----------



## Alaskan

3 guys from West Point came to church today (on vacation)  so I had my kid and his friend take them out on the snow machines.

They had lots of fun...  but busted one shock.

Blah.
I sure am glad it stopped snowing... but it is a bit too warm...  the snow is heavy and wet.

If I can't move to the Bahamas...  I need to learn how to adjust the weather. 

Right at 25F for snow season would be good.


----------



## Alaskan

At least heavy wet snow tends to be picture postcard worthy.


----------



## Alaskan

One more


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm really glad to see the moose, but just don't know if I'd like to be That close to them without some kinda barrier....much less a dang grizzly.....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> If I can't move to the Bahamas... I need to learn how to adjust the weather.


Another 15 or so years and you'll be fully adjusted


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!


----------



## promiseacres

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Alaskan

Blah... more white stuff.

Getting to be quite a ramp to climb up out of my house.

Guess I need to plow again today.


----------



## Bruce

There is always the option of going out the 2nds floor windows when it gets too high. For now you can go out the first floor windows.


----------



## Alaskan

We do have 2 doors on the second floor (to the deck) but then I would have to walk around the house to the parking area.

Plowed a couple of hours today...

And it keeps snowing. 

Nasty heavy wet snow... hard to plow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I don't  know how you do it...i couldn't  stand the snow in New England, let alone what you get !  Nice looking moose, and so kind of you to shovel him a path to walk on


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> We do have 2 doors on the second floor (to the deck) but then I would have to walk around the house to the parking area.


Make a snow slide that curves around the house, no walking to the front!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Make a snow slide that curves around the house, no walking to the front!



  Hilarious!


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> I don't  know how you do it...i couldn't  stand the snow in New England, let alone what you get !  Nice looking moose, and so kind of you to shovel him a path to walk on



Ha!

But yes, he is standing in a spot I had plowed.


----------



## Bruce

Better than standing in the spot you are ABOUT to plow!

Excuse me Mr. Moose, if it isn't TOO much trouble could you move about 10' to the side?
Please?
Pretty Please?
I think your mother is calling you.
OK, I'll come back later.


----------



## Baymule

You have more winter that you have summer. Actually I think you have winter, winter, winter and then everyone gets together and votes on what week to have summer.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> You have more winter that you have summer. Actually I think you have winter, winter, winter and then everyone gets together and votes on what week to have summer.


Actually almost true!

We count days over 60F as summer.  Some years we get none, but usually we get a week or two.  Once we had an entire month of summer!  

"I live in Alaska...

9 months of winter
2 months of fall
1 month of spring
And no summer at all"


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Better than standing in the spot you are ABOUT to plow!
> 
> Excuse me Mr. Moose, if it isn't TOO much trouble could you move about 10' to the side?
> Please?
> Pretty Please?
> I think your mother is calling you.
> OK, I'll come back later.


Actually the neighbor dog was like that yesterday and today....  i had to stop plowing and talk the old boy into moving over.


----------



## Alaskan

So...  yes... plowing more today.

Blah. My bum knee and arthritic hands make plowing way more work than it should be.

Nice pictures for ya though:

Car at the renter parking lot that I forgot about and almost hit 






At the church parking lot 





Church pond, and extra parking in front of the pond in case people can't drive up the hill




My pond




My pond with the pond coop (empty at the moment)


----------



## Baymule

Ummmm…...nope. I'll huddle under the AC in the summer. LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Raining.... slush


----------



## Bruce

SPRING!!! You should be


----------



## Alaskan

Not necessarily!

Might just be a month of slush and ice.  

Hard to tell around here.


----------



## greybeard

Spring here. I saw the first scout cartwheeling the air around my house yesterday morning.....*Hirundo rustic....*barn swallows. They'll be here in droves in a week or so, taking up their mud nests from previous years.


----------



## Alaskan

I love the swallows!

We get them too, but I think they are here for only maybe 6 weeks.  They zoom up, build nests and have chicks, then they grow up and fly off the second they are able.


----------



## Bruce

Love my barn swallows too. 1 pair nests in the barn alley, don't know where the rest do but there were a couple dozen adults and kids at fledging time last year.


----------



## Alaskan

We can get three kinds..

Barn swallows,  tree swallows and uh... violet green swallows (I think that is their name... need to look it up)  the last 2 kinds need nest boxes.


----------



## Alaskan

I can see dirt!

Yep... part of the dirt on my driveway has been exposed!  Of course that means that the sinkholes are alive and hungry.


----------



## Alaskan

No idea why the eagles are acting so crazy hungry this year....

They keep stalking my coops... actually landing on the ground, walking around , trying to pull something open.  That is new.




 

Managed to get a duck this morning. 

This guy he landed on the ground, hopped/walked through the net covered area, pryed back a rock to get access...  got a duck.

I am pretty ticked.  We have now screwed a board over the hole.  

Can't do proper repairs until the snow all leaves...  

After the dog attack earlier (little dog, pried open some fence and squeezed in) and then a few by the eagles....

I am down to 3 ducks and 2 drakes (1 young, 1 old and infertile).  

I knew my entire complex was at the wear- out point....  but with my dad dying this summer I did not have the time to redo everything like it needed... and hoped to manage to limp along until this summer....

Anyway.

I am pretty depressed about it all.  Lost all my old ducks (so good experienced moms that we were attached to), and the 3 young ducks left are all dark ones.. .  the one young drake is also dark....   no more rainbow ducklings.   Well.... maybe there is some silver hidden by the dark on both sides....

I don't know....

Just


Sad.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  I know that photo doesn't show snow....

Here ya go


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry....


----------



## CntryBoy777

....that is just terrible!!.....I have noticed a few of those flying around here and we have a pair of red shoulders in the territory......


----------



## Mike CHS

That would be hard to handle.


----------



## Baymule

Brazen and bold aren't they? Gheesh!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sad that you lost ducks but very few can say that they’ve seen a wild eagle up that close!


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Sad that you lost ducks but very few can say that they’ve seen a wild eagle up that close!


Actually up here anyone that goes to the harbor, any fishing area, or the dump sees eagles.

Thst are rats with wings, and love rot and garbage..... and chickens and ducks.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually got to look at it for awhile...

It had no idea how to get back out..  and that is not the kind of critter that I like to grab....

Took us awhile to herd it out of the run.


----------



## promiseacres

crazy.... a friend just asked how to get an owl out of her coop.... he was eating her rooster...  I gave her a number to contact but what do once they find the way in???


----------



## Bruce

I'm so sorry Al. I think your description is why Ben Franklin didn't think they were a good symbol for the country.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Benjamin Franklin wanted the turkey buzzard though. I don’t think that’s a good choice either. Maybe should’ve been the buffalo but I doubt they knew they were even on this continent at that time.


----------



## Bruce

I believe he wanted it to be the turkey, without the buzzard part. Turkeys are wily creatures.


----------



## Alaskan

Yes, it was the turkey that Franklin wanted. 

Wild turkeys are smart.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> crazy.... a friend just asked how to get an owl out of her coop.... he was eating her rooster...  I gave her a number to contact but what do once they find the way in???


Owls are easier to herd out of the coop.

Not sure why you would wait for someone to get it out.


----------



## Alaskan

promiseacres said:


> crazy.... a friend just asked how to get an owl out of her coop.... he was eating her rooster...  I gave her a number to contact but what do once they find the way in???


Oh....  after they find a way in, the work HARD to get back in.

Last time a great horned owl got in my coop I had to close them up TIGHT starting early evening every day.  The owl left Freddy Kreuger claw marks all around the pop door.


----------



## Alaskan

Good enough,  right?

Running  late


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> Owls are easier to herd out of the coop.
> 
> Not sure why you would wait for someone to get it out.


Yep......it's easy to make them desperately WANT to leave.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh boy! I thought my recollection was bad but not that bad!! I definitely need to get some restZ


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Oh boy! I thought my recollection was bad but not that bad!! I definitely need to get some restZ


It would be funny if anyone had wanted a buzzard or vulture for the US.



What kind of a message!


----------



## Alaskan

Flying rat at the dump today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is only 1 bird of prey...that I have ever heard....that isn't a scavenger.....and only eats live prey....it is an Osprey....they only eat live fish.....


----------



## Alaskan

CntryBoy777 said:


> There is only 1 bird of prey...that I have ever heard....that isn't a scavenger.....and only eats live prey....it is an Osprey....they only eat live fish.....


And owls though right?

I don't think owls eat carrion.


----------



## Alaskan

And then driving home tonight on my driveway.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Neat moose pic! 

Eagles are rarely seen here so revered. I find the additional information you have to offer from your experience interesting.


----------



## Alaskan

Wehner Homestead said:


> Neat moose pic!
> 
> Eagles are rarely seen here so revered. I find the additional information you have to offer from your experience interesting.


Watching the eagles up here... I get the impression that they scavenge first (dead animals, the dump, fish gutting stations) and only if they can't get enough food from scavenging do they bother to hunt and kill.


I really like the peregrine Falcons (and, they are too small to eat chicken) And WOW can peregrines fly!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is much less danger to them in those areas, than say a river where Grizzlies and others are at....catching and killing salmon.....better to eat...get full....and keep all their feathers....


----------



## Alaskan

Have to go run into town.... go outside and a bunch of chickens are running about!

The pop door that is in the main coop door is open. The runner that lets it slide and holds it in place... just fell off. 

No one sees any corpses yet.... so I guess it just fell off verses being torn off. 

Dang... I am old.... my coops are old....

Every blasted thing is falling into bits.


----------



## Alaskan

Blasted eagle keeps circling my coops even with everyone locked up.

He actually keeps landing on the ground and looking around for holes. 

He keeps landing on top of my green tractor.   He hasn't managed to break open the fencing on the green tractor.   But wow does the breeding squad on there holler bloody murder when he lands!

We put a piece of plywood and a pallet on top of the tractor so it it harder for the eagle to land on it.



Snow is melting though. ..  in maybe a week or so I should be able start clean up and then building.


----------



## greybeard

Eagles must be getting bigger, if they can haul off a John Deere..


----------



## Daxigait

Bruce said:


> If it doesn't KILL you!


Well, it may not have killed me but I'll tell you experience is cost the lives of several goats. The story of if only I had known...

Glad you are okay. @Alaskan


----------



## Daxigait

frustratedearthmother said:


> So sorry....


X2


----------



## Daxigait

promiseacres said:


> crazy.... a friend just asked how to get an owl out of her coop.... he was eating her rooster...  I gave her a number to contact but what do once they find the way in???


Sss


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> Eagles must be getting bigger, if they can haul off a John Deere..


The tractor is painted a nice green.  

He hasn't tried to hawl it off....  he just wants to rip open the pinata.


----------



## Alaskan

New moose photo


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Eagles must be getting bigger, if they can haul off a John Deere..


Must be a little 1023


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's something not very many get to witness in a days time.....just like the eagle.....but, I didn't want to be that way....since it got your chickens....


----------



## Mike CHS

I have only seen a Moose in the wild once and I was around 13 and with a bunch of adults deer hunting in Minnesota.  I was on a trail of a deer and came around a bend in a trail I was following and came face to face with an adult male Moose that seemed as big as an elephant and he bellowed like a train bearing down on me.  I turned around and ran till I got lost but finally got my bearings and got back to the cabin.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> I have only seen a Moose in the wild once and I was around 13 and with a bunch of adults deer hunting in Minnesota.  I was on a trail of a deer and came around a bend in a trail I was following and came face to face with an adult male Moose that seemed as big as an elephant and he bellowed like a train bearing down on me.  I turned around and ran till I got lost but finally got my bearings and got back to the cabin.


Have to change your undies after that moose chased ya?


----------



## Alaskan

Up where I am, there are zero deer.

Moose are more common than cattle...  there are a few cattle, but only a few.

There are always moose around my place and my driveway unless the snow gets up past their bellies.  Then the moose all go to downtown and people get photos of moose at the police station and such.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> I have only seen a Moose in the wild once and I was around 13 and with a bunch of adults deer hunting in Minnesota.  I was on a trail of a deer and came around a bend in a trail I was following and came face to face with an adult male Moose that seemed as big as an elephant and he bellowed like a train bearing down on me.  I turned around and ran till I got lost but finally got my bearings and got back to the cabin.


They will trample people on occasion. 

Just remember to zig zag...  or hide behind a tree.  They can't turn much at all, but they have some speed on them.


----------



## Alaskan

Spring showers!


----------



## greybeard

Every time I see someone talk about moose, my mind turns immediately to Maggie O'Connell.....does this make me a shallow person?
(not that I really care)


----------



## Alaskan

Not shallow...  that was a fun show


----------



## Baymule

I love your moose pictures!


----------



## Alaskan

Thank you....

And the snow was fun WHEN IT WAS LIGHT, but it is now a blizzard... I am worried that I might have to plow...  and so am feeling grumpy.

I already switched from my winter boots to my summer boots... put the big buckets of sand in the shed......

I am very grateful that the plow is still on the truck....  over 6 inches already and still a blizzard....

And my sink faucet hose sprung a leak... they didn't have one in town....  can't figure out how to patch it.... had to mail order a hose....

And my fancy new dishwasher stopped working.. under warranty, but I live in BFE so they are taking their sweet time trying to figure out how to replace it or fix it... (no one in town does warranty work on dishwashers)

-sigh-

Ok... nice pictures.  

We are a week behind the rest of you'll this year... so this weekend was Lazarus Saturday and Palm Sunday for us.




 

 
Serious looking dude in white is my eldest.





Procession around the church today...


----------



## Daxigait

Well, I'm glad you're finally seeing spring up there.
they finally listed the property on fishcreek outside of Wasilla will see given the earthquake up there what happens.
Hang in there you're almost to June.  If memory serves that's about the best part of the year.


----------



## Alaskan

As I drove up the driveway today I looked about...way less snow!

Lots of ground showing,  so we should be good.

We need to finish up school and get working on the chicken coops!  Especially my runs...my fencing is in need of a huge amount of help.


----------



## Bruce

Yay, now it is mud season!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep.... we have mud BUT, the driveway has really firmed up!!!  Very nice to not have to worry about sinking up to my hubcaps (wait..... none of my cars have hubcaps.   When did those go out of fashion?   )


----------



## Bruce

With whitewalls! 
Now they are called "trim rings".


----------



## Alaskan

What always amazes me when the snow melts...is how much TRASH is out there!  Just made the kids gather up one trash bag per kid.... not yet done.  

And the stuff!  Random socks, shovels, feed pans.....   

One year when plowing I plowed up a snow boot.  The kids only own 1 set per kid...  how is the boot out in the snow?


----------



## Alaskan

So, for the third or so time we saw a pair of rings necked ducks on our pond...  

(I know... bad pic. )


 

So....  I looked them up on the internet...  and then chunked the kids outside and told them to make a floating island. Now...  today, chop, chop.

It will be interesting to see if they take to it... if not maybe the mallards will come back and nest on it.  But I was thinking maybe we should also put up a mallard house.

The mallards have nested at our place in the past though....  so I don't think they need a house, except that there were some cool tube houses on the internet that I think we could easily put up on a T-post at the pond edge.


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> So, for the third or so time we saw a pair of rings necked ducks on our pond...
> 
> (I know... bad pic. )
> View attachment 61939
> 
> So....  I looked them up on the internet...  and then chunked the kids outside and told them to make a floating island. Now...  today, chop, chop.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they take to it... if not maybe the mallards will come back and nest on it.  But I was thinking maybe we should also put up a mallard house.
> 
> The mallards have nested at our place in the past though....  so I don't think they need a house, except that there were some cool tube houses on the internet that I think we could easily put up on a T-post at the pond edge.


That's really neat. Where did you find the stuff on the island and box?  I can't ever get anything to stay bird wise at my pond except for the heron that likes to eat.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually,  that was interesting!

Before when I have looked up bird housing (like swallows) these easy charts pop up with specific dimensions. 

It was NOT easy with the ducks!

I also thought I remember seeing minimum pond size for different species, couldn't find that either.

Anyway... I found almost nothing... just that ring necked ducks liked a nest just above reeds or cattails (neither on my pond) or they use a floating nest.  

So the kids just grabbed a pallet, covered up the holes, stuck a tent like house on it, cut dome holes to sink some pots in...tada.

I will post a picture of our floating junk pile when it is done.


----------



## Alaskan

Ok...  with thoughts of broodies in my head...

Here are pictures of years past:


----------



## Alaskan

Here it is!  I told them to stick some  hay over the house...  and then we will float it...  if it floats too high, we will have to add a ramp.

They did a GREAT job! 





The just placed moss on it, but the just starting to grow grass clumps are in pots.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  really cool, bet the ducks will love it !  Nice job.


----------



## Alaskan

Look at how awesome it looks!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You got yourself some good boys  momma ! Nice job


----------



## Bruce

I hope the ducks take to it!


----------



## Alaskan

Well..... the ducks came back to the pond after we added "the big new scary thing" but I don't think they have checked it out yet.  We did see them swimming right next to it though.

And here is the beach today.....  yeah, I hate the cold...yeah, yeah, I miss the heat....  but LOOK at that gorgeous empty beach with zero people!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bet that water is really really cold.....


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... do not touch the water


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Yeah... do not touch the water


that's one of the scary things about the Alaskan highway is some of those places have a really steep drop and if you go off in that water well...
Let's just say you don't have time for a rescue.


----------



## Alaskan

Kids....  youngest,  kid 5 going from cubscout to boy scout.

Fluffy head looking at us is kid 3.  Little one setting up the troop flag is kid 4



 
Kid on left with bracelet is kid 5...  youngest


----------



## Mike CHS

Awesome ceremony with a background that is gorgeous!


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!  The 2 oldest are eagle scouts.

I am pretty proud the boys.

The ceremony was at the town park,  so yeah, great view!


----------



## Mike CHS

You have every reason to be proud and that says a lot to the values you and your young folks carry.


----------



## Baymule

You have a fine bunch of boys and they are handsome too!


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks all!

Today kid 2 is finally  doing the eagle scout ceremony today....  he left town right after getting it back in February...  so missed out...

But he is back in town...  so tonight is the ceremony for eagle... this weekend he walks for high school graduation...

Can't remember when he leaves for his summer job at camp.  

I also have eggs hatching....

A few pips on the duck eggs (for a friend) and some chicken eggs (for the friend... extra to sell....  I think)


----------



## Alaskan

Well... ceremony over

Newest eagle


----------



## Baymule

That is a wonderful achievement. He can be proud of that all his life.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats to #2! Not something achieved by all that many Scouts. I forgot if you mentioned what his ES project was.


----------



## Alaskan

Well then... more detail:

Well... kid 2 made eagle the end of January... but then left town.... so tonight was the ceremony for his eagle...

Kid 3 was the master of ceremonies and ran it (he has finished his eagle scout project but has 2 more badges to finish... he is only 15), and kid 1 who got eagle ONE DAY before he turned 18 was there and got to be in the ceremony too (age 18 is the cutoff for eagle).

Anyway... the scout master did a pretty impressive spiel about kid 2... said he was the only kid, in his entire history in scouts, who never had to be fussed at for not working, or for goofing off, or horsing around. The only thing he ever remembers have to fuss at him about, and that was only once or twice, was to delegate more and not do everything.  He went on as to how he was the most well known and well liked scout in the entire Alaska Council, how he also had a very high rank in the Order of the Arrow (honor society in scouting), and so was often up on Anchorage doing service projects, and of course worked in the camps in the summers.

I sure was proud... and luckily the other boys weren't jealous or sad, but just happy for him. Kid 4 was a bit sad... but only because he thought kid 2 should be more excited about all of the hoopla! (Kid 2 does NOT like hoopla) Kid 4 wasn't jealous or anything like that.

Anyway..... what fun....

Kid 1 spent most of the meal afterwards talking with someone who works at the local hospital about medical ethics. 


As to projects...


Kid 2's project was a set of signs that hold big story pages along a walking path by the library. 

Kid 3 completely cleaned up and redid an old off grid cabin so it can now be used by scouts. 

Kid 1 also did trail signs but for a nature walk by a school.


----------



## greybeard

I'm glad to see that Scouting is still popular some places. It has tapered off significantly over the decades around here. Congrats to the troop, your kids and to you for getting them involved.


----------



## Bruce

Impressive set of boys you have there. Kid #2 has set a high bar for kid #4 & #5. Are they going for ES as well? That would be quite a feat for one family to have 5 ES's.


----------



## Alaskan

we make them all do eagle...   

Most of the kids are excited and motivated to do the work.... only kid 1 really had trouble...  but he has severe ADHD, so keeping him on track...in anything.... is a chore.

Kid 4 though... has been having a BEAR of a time with the swimming merit badge.  Poor kid has stalled because of it... it is eagle required and he has to get it to move up to the next rank...  anyway... he is working hard on it... trying to get more swimming practice,  and hopes to get that done this summer.

Kid 5 is very motivated, and works very hard...  he had the most accomplishments in the group going from cub scouts to boy scouts...  so I am sure he will chug right along.

Each of the kids has a very different set of skills. .. and a different brain function... it is interesting to see them all mature.


----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


> I'm glad to see that Scouting is still popular some places. It has tapered off significantly over the decades around here. Congrats to the troop, your kids and to you for getting them involved.



The 4-H here is pretty lame... we are too far away from the farming and livestock centers in Alaska.

As a result, the scouting program is pretty good... not much competition,  especially if you like outdoor stuff and camping.   They camp all year,  once every month.


----------



## Alaskan

A hen hid out...  and just showed up with a bunch of chicks....  too many for me too count...so I took pictures...  but with the weeds I am still not sure... maybe 12.

Her feathers look a bit chewed...maybe lice...  but hopefully not too bad, because she is a good mom...so skittish and not wanting me to get close....I will have to wait a bit to treat them.


----------



## Bruce

I think I got 12 as well. Congrats, you are again a grandparent!


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh chicks!


----------



## Baymule

So does that make you a chick magnet?


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Alaskan

I am all for being a chick magnet, as long as it doesn't rub off on my boys!



I love the fact that they don't yet date.

Mom so far is being good.  I was a little worried last night because it rained... but it looks like she kept them warm and safe, so yeah.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  I got a second broody (we knew about this one) and she has hatched out 3 chicks... looks like the other 5 eggs are a few says behind...oops... so I put them in the incubator. 

Pure bantam wheaten Ameraucana


----------



## Baymule

Hens and chicks are so cute.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya do have some nice chickens!!....and something tells me there are more to come.....


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks!

The wheaten color sure is hard to breed well....  but I sure like it.


----------



## Alaskan

Went out driving today....sure was pretty!

The fireweed is almost done blooming. 



 
And a flock of dumb chickens were sitting in the road.  (I think they technically are ptarmigan, but everyone here just calls them dumb chickens)


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Went out driving today....sure was pretty!
> 
> The fireweed is almost done blooming.
> 
> View attachment 64983
> And a flock of dumb chickens were sitting in the road.  (I think they technically are ptarmigan, but everyone here just calls them dumb chickens)
> 
> View attachment 64984


That's a beautiful picture! Looks like a postcard!
And are those chickens 'wild'? Probably a dumb question but growing up in Hawaii i'm used to the wild chickens roaming all over the place


----------



## Mike CHS

Ptarmigan are good eating. We used to hunt for them often when I was stationed on Kodiak Island.


----------



## Alaskan

Ptarmigan are native...  they are just impressively dumb....  like the dodo bird... but there ARE lots of predators here...always amazes me that they continue to exist. 

I think they mostly make it through camouflage....  but we can see them easily, where maybe the raptors and wolves can't.


----------



## Alaskan

As to chick hatching... the Ameraucana bantam... she hatched 3 chicks, I put her younger eggs in the incubator...  we ended up giving her 4 more over the next week.. and she was fine with them.

We also found some partly incubated eggs in the main coop...  stuck those in the incubator too.

1 hatched, a dark brown leghorn,  only a few days behind the leghorn hen... and she already had 1 dark brown leghorn chick in her set of 12... so we gave her that one.

Now... what has it been, a week and a half? And another chick has hatched...  

I need to find a spare broody.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> Went out driving today....sure was pretty!
> 
> The fireweed is almost done blooming.
> 
> View attachment 64983
> And a flock of dumb chickens were sitting in the road.  (I think they technically are ptarmigan, but everyone here just calls them dumb chickens)
> 
> View attachment 64984


Such beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> The fireweed is almost done blooming.


Gorgeous!



Mike CHS said:


> Ptarmigan are good eating. We used to hunt for them often when I was stationed on Kodiak Island.


If they were as bright as the one's where Al lives, must not have been much effort to bag a few.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> If they were as bright as the one's where Al lives, must not have been much effort to bag a few.



On Kodiak, they seemed to prefer living in shin high scrub area so they were hard to get them to flush unless you had dogs.  I was young and didn't have any but several of the more senior people had them.


----------



## Bruce

Well now you know you need to hunt the stupid ones that live in the more populated areas.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

How are things your way @Alaskan ? Haven't check in on the thread in some time and curious to know how the weather is for you, and how the family and flocks are? Wishing you all well from Alabama!


----------



## Alaskan

Ah..... the joy of fall.

We have already had ice, tiny hail, and snow....  but nothing has stuck.

Lows of freezing,  highs in the 40s.

All 5 boys are back home.    But it is working out well.  Just way better cost wise for them to be at home.    Eldest is doing online college and second is at the local community college. 

I am trying to continue to downsize my flock...  haven't been very successful. 

I did want muscovy ducklings this summer, but I had a bunch of predation last fall and winter... down to 2 first year females...

They brooded WOOD CHIPS this summer!!!  Yep, they had zero eggs under them!  

And now that it is cold one of those girls IS BROODING!!!! And this time on actual eggs.  Yeah... crazy.... I forgot to write down when she started.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alaskan said:


> And now that it is cold one of those girls IS BROODING!!!! And this time on actual eggs. Yeah... crazy.... I forgot to write down when she started.


Hope she is more successful with eggs than she was with wood chips!  I guess if the chips would have hatched you would have had wood ducks?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

...good one FEM


----------



## Baymule

FEM you beat me to it, smart aleck remark! Love it!


----------



## Alaskan

Someone just reminded me... I have forgotten  to put in the driveway markers .. 

It will be tough to get them in.


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hope she is more successful with eggs than she was with wood chips!  I guess if the chips would have hatched you would have had wood ducks?


----------



## Alaskan

Dang all.... I spoke too soon...

Duck stopped sitting tightly. 

We grabbed the eggs and put them in the incubator....  I shall see if any are still alive after they warm up for a day.




I am hoping if we give her fake eggs, maybe she will get back on the nest...  and we can get her to raise the ducklings. 

I HATE raising ducklings indoors!!!


----------



## Baymule

To minimize the mess, I cut a hole in a gallon milk jug just big enough for them to put their heads through. Then they can get a drink, but not take a bath and sling it every where.


----------



## Alaskan

Dang all....  all eggs dead.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

....oh no !


----------



## AmberLops

I'm sorry, that's too bad


----------



## Alaskan

Thanks.

Not sure why these 2 girls were such supreme duds as to brooding.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Dang all....  all eggs dead.


Sorry, that is a disappointment.


----------



## Alaskan

Well.... getting cold enough, I was thinking maybe I would start up some heat soon....

So I had the boys take apart the stove pipe and clean everything out.

I need to get new screws tomorrow to put the pipe back together....  but then when it threatens to go below 35 in the house... we will be set to light her up!!!


----------



## Bruce

Always best to be ready when the time comes!


----------



## Alaskan

When cleaning out the firebox, know what we found in there besides the ash?

A FORK!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

MOST people use a somewhat longer item to push logs around in the firebox. Did you notice anyone with burned hands last year?


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Well.... getting cold enough, I was thinking maybe I would start up some heat soon....
> 
> So I had the boys take apart the stove pipe and clean everything out.
> 
> I need to get new screws tomorrow to put the pipe back together....  but then when it threatens to go below 35 in the house... we will be set to light her up!!!


35 degrees in the house??  That's freezing!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'd have those 5 boys put the driveway markers in !!!  Sure you will need them in a couple months with snow out there.

below 35 INSIDE???   Oh, no.   Not here.    Low 60s & I'm cold inside.   Can't imagine close to that temp and thinking it's ok but, you all are acclimated to it and I am not.


----------



## Baymule

35* in the house before you need heat? What are you, part seal, covered in a layer of blubber?


----------



## farmerjan

I had the same reactions as everyone else about 35* in the house.  Sorry, I know my blood has thinned since I moved south from Ct to Va nearly 40 years ago..... but below 60 + and I am cold too.  

One thing,  I got a book called the Calcium Lie and it is very interesting reading.  About how we have become so focused on "calcium in the bones" that we have totally ignored many/most/all of the  other minerals needed to keep up healthy.  And after "always" being cold, I am really rethinking some of my nutritional supplements and such.  Although I do not take additional calcium, I do love my milk.... but it talks about the lack of mineralization of our soils, and how the food we eat is not near as healthy as it was years ago before we started using chemical fertilizer.... which I know and agree with.  And why many on here grow their own and try to enrich the soil and all that, that most of you know well.  

The thing with my "episode" last week, which really scared me because of the eyesight "lock",   then this book coming in the mail from the company that I have been getting a supplement that is systemic enzyme formula that is supposed to help with joints and stuff.   I am finding that I really am wondering about some of what I have been taking and if it is really doing any good .... because by taking stuff by its' self, you may be helping, but you may be throwing the balance of what is in your system even further out of balance.  Anyway, just something that some might want to read and ponder the things that are pushed by doctors because so many just tell you to eat a balanced diet, and lose weight and really don't know what is actually going on in your own individual system. I have thought a few times of having a hair sample analysis done, as I have come to understand that things don't always show up in the blood stream in tests run.... this may be the trigger I needed to just do it.  It may cost a bit, don't know how much, but I have spent plenty over the years with a nutritionist doctor, all kinds of blood profiles, then money on supplements, that never have really produced any results.  Maybe the hair/ mineral test would be better.


----------



## Alaskan

Are burned hands not normal?  

Freezing is 32, and you just need to keep the house far enough above that to keep the water in the pipes liquid.  Burst pipes are bad.

And yes, I like heat...  but I have to save money somewhere....  and this is where I choose to save!  

As far as minerals etc....  I find lettuce fascinating,  I think better more balanced soils equal sweeter lettuce. 

Alaska grown carrots are the sweetest that I have EVER tasted.  After having just them for so long I find all other carrots a bit bitter.  

But, with that said...I know our soils up here have close to zero selenium and copper.  Goats up here need a high supplement of both.  I would also get fancy kelp meal for them, which they loved.

So.... not really sure how soil mineral content  relates to crop sweetness.


----------



## Bruce

Can't just send the goats out into the ocean to forage their own kelp I suppose.

There are lots of minerals in the soil (well if it isn't depleted). I can imagine they would have an effect to the flavor of foods grown in them.


----------



## farmerjan

I agree with the soil making different crops taste different.  Some of the sweetest cantaloupes I ever grew were from ground that I had run the hogs on the year before.  The ground had been well roooted up, turned over, and the hogs did a fantastic job of composting everything that they were given.   They demolished the weeds and after just a quick tilling in the spring to even out all the "holes and wallows",  I planted and mulched and was done. 
I have had lettuce that was bitter tasting too, from soil that was pretty poor.  Tomatoes seem to taste better from well fertilized soil.  
I saw a report on some studies that Mother Earth News had done, and the vitamin/mineral levels in certain vegetables, from different plots with different soil fertility..... and some where I read a study comparing the health benefits of todays vegetables to the ones that were studied in the 1950's (?) and how much more nutritious they were.  I fully believe that the healthier the soil, the healthier the food that comes from growing in it.


----------



## farmerjan

We are in a selenium deficient area also, that is why there are occasional cases of white muscle disease and why giving BoSe or MuSe  is a common practice to babies of the different breeds.  We do supplement that in our mineral, I have kelp added to my mineral too to help increase the trace minerals that the animals get.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I agree with the soil making different crops taste different.  Some of the sweetest cantaloupes I ever grew were from ground that I had run the hogs on the year before.  The ground had been well roooted up, turned over, and the hogs did a fantastic job of composting everything that they were given.   They demolished the weeds and after just a quick tilling in the spring to even out all the "holes and wallows",  I planted and mulched and was done.
> I have had lettuce that was bitter tasting too, from soil that was pretty poor.  Tomatoes seem to taste better from well fertilized soil.
> I saw a report on some studies that Mother Earth News had done, and the vitamin/mineral levels in certain vegetables, from different plots with different soil fertility..... and some where I read a study comparing the health benefits of todays vegetables to the ones that were studied in the 1950's (?) and how much more nutritious they were.  I fully believe that the healthier the soil, the healthier the food that comes from growing in it.


Do you remember if the article said any specific minerals helped make the veggies sweet?

I am sure the Alaskan carrot fields are not fertilized with copper and selenium.... so those 2 must have nothing to do with sweetness.


----------



## farmerjan

I don't remember, but might try to look for it when I have some time in a couple days.  Seems I remeber reading somewhere about some mineral that made things have a higher "sugar" content.


----------



## AmberLops

Mini Horses said:


> I'd have those 5 boys put the driveway markers in !!!  Sure you will need them in a couple months with snow out there.
> 
> below 35 INSIDE???   Oh, no.   Not here.    Low 60s & I'm cold inside.   Can't imagine close to that temp and thinking it's ok but, you all are acclimated to it and I am not.


I keep my house at 74 during the day, and 55 at night. But nowhere near 35....I think i'd freeze to death!


----------



## Alaskan

55 is pretty toasty.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I don't remember, but might try to look for it when I have some time in a couple days.  Seems I remeber reading somewhere about some mineral that made things have a higher "sugar" content.


Thanks... that would be interesting.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> 55 is pretty toasty.


So is 74°! Must be Amber has lots of money to "burn"    Even with the woodstove going that part of my house is rarely much over 70°. No A/C here and the thermostat has never been set above 68.


----------



## Alaskan

I found spouse had the emergency radiant space heater thing...pointed at the TV watching chair... AND SET TO 75!!! 

I just about keeled over when I entered the TV room.  Sheesh! No wonder our electric bill is so high!! -insert shock emoji-


----------



## Bruce

Well, better than having the house set at 75°! Maybe you convince said spouse that a heating pad under a warm blanket would be even better. 

Sounds like your spouse doesn't quite agree with your heat austerity program.


----------



## Alaskan

Nope...  also spouse keeps ALL the lights on...  walks into a room, turns on the lights..  walks out of the room....NEVER turns them off! 

Drives me batty!


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... we dont have central anything..   just the wood stove for the front part of the house, and a fuel oil space heater for the bedrooms.

When it gets "hot" we open windows.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Nope...  also spouse keeps ALL the lights on...  walks into a room, turns on the lights..  walks out of the room....NEVER turns them off!
> 
> Drives me batty!


Are you married to my spouse??


----------



## Alaskan

Would spouse sharing cost me more money?  Or less?


----------



## Bruce

Just don't take my spouse to the grocery store. I've noticed it costs a LOT more on the occasions we've gone together. Spouse is fairly practical, not into jewelry but that dried mango is $13/pound! And that is something put on the list whether I go alone or we go together. Fortunately I am retired, spouse works as a postal clerk 6 days a week so isn't "available" for grocery shopping very often.


----------



## Baymule

You guys need to figure this out, put down a schedule on weekend visitation of "the wife" and week days also. Then you can run around turning off all the lights and sit in the dark.


----------



## Alaskan

I like sitting in the dark.


----------



## Bruce

I'm often in the dark, even when the lights are on.


----------



## Alaskan

Try opening your eyes.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> So is 74°! Must be Amber has lots of money to "burn"    Even with the woodstove going that part of my house is rarely much over 70°. No A/C here and the thermostat has never been set above 68.


Think twice 
The electric bill is super cheap here...tiny place. When I run the dryer or the oven the temp in the house goes up a few degrees! I baked cookies this morning and didn't even need to turn the heat on.
A warm and scented house...bonus!

I lived in a house in Maine that was heated with oil and that was the most expensive heating bill I've ever seen...and I kept the house at 60 and was freezing all day!

Then in PA the house I lived in was heated with natural gas....the heating bill in December was over $500 and I had it set to 58 

I'm loving being able to be comfortable and not have to pay a fortune!


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> Then in PA the house I lived in was heated with natural gas....the heating bill in December was over $500 and I had it set to 58


That right there... beyond bad!!!    

I am glad that you are now in a better place!


----------



## Mini Horses

I don't like cold.  Or, to be cold.   My body is not well insulated  

Thankfully, my house is!   While I let it sit at about 65 when I'm not home, gotta bring it up while I'm, there.   I have a two story but, pretty much shut off upstairs for winter and the propane "look like a wood stove" heats the open  design downstairs really well....often on pilot all day -- when I'm gone.   But dead winter, 35 outside, I burn that thing as needed.   Not going to be cold.   

So, in TSC yesterday I got excited to see some heavily lined jeans!!  Yahoo -- what???!!! Only mens!!!   Bummer.   That's sexual profiling.  I complained!!   Heck, they didn't even have small sizes.    Guess I'll have to go online.  Hate that.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Mini Horses said:


> I don't like cold.  Or, to be cold.   My body is not well insulated
> 
> Thankfully, my house is!   While I let it sit at about 65 when I'm not home, gotta bring it up while I'm, there.   I have a two story but, pretty much shut off upstairs for winter and the propane "look like a wood stove" heats the open  design downstairs really well....often on pilot all day -- when I'm gone.   But dead winter, 35 outside, I burn that thing as needed.   Not going to be cold.
> 
> So, in TSC yesterday I got excited to see some heavily lined jeans!!  Yahoo -- what???!!! Only mens!!!   Bummer.   That's sexual profiling.  I complained!!   Heck, they didn't even have small sizes.    Guess I'll have to go online.  Hate that.


I always wondered why i never see insulated jeans for women. I want some of that comfy fleece goodness!


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Then in PA the house I lived in was heated with natural gas....the heating bill in December was over $500 and I had it set to 58


Did you forget to close the door?    Maybe it was poorly (or no) insulated or "leaky"? Natural gas is usually the cheapest "fuel" and way to heat the house shy maybe an air or geothermal heat pump. We can't get NG where I live and propane is over $4/gallon.


----------



## Alaskan

Carhartts has insulated men and women jeans...  well.. carhartts. 

I love Carhartts.


----------



## Baymule

I have some of those flannel lined blue jeans. They stop the cold wind from blowing through, love them! Even better, we bought them at Vanity Fair Outlet store for only $6 plus 20% off of that! They were $50 jeans! I love a good deal! They are Cabelas brand.


----------



## Alaskan

Sierra trading post will at times have killer deals


----------



## Alaskan

Blasted stenching bother!

The daily high is now mid to high 30s...

Might be time to turn on heat.


Brrrrrrr

I am so happy that I get to get in the car in a second


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Did you forget to close the door?    Maybe it was poorly (or no) insulated or "leaky"? Natural gas is usually the cheapest "fuel" and way to heat the house shy maybe an air or geothermal heat pump. We can't get NG where I live and propane is over $4/gallon.


It was a 'newer' house built in the 90's then it got destroyed by a guy who was supposed to be living there for free in exchange for 'fixing up' the house. So he tore apart the walls and I guess planned on adding more insulation but once he got evicted the homeowners just patched up the house the best they could in order to sell/rent it. So more than half of the house was not insulated at all. The upstairs had no heat and there was one vent downstairs in the corner of the living room and that was the only vent in the entire house!
It wasn't a small place either 
I payed a fortune for rent (why??) and the bills were unbelievable.

$4 a gallon is a lot. I've never used propane heat.
I know some cities/towns are banning NG. I personally would rather heat my house with anything else. In that same house I mentioned the stove was gas too and I couldn't even use the oven because if i did the whole house smelled like NG. I don't think that's normal but  i don't know much about it.
I didn't like lighting the burners either....I was always waiting for it to explode


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> That right there... beyond bad!!!
> 
> I am glad that you are now in a better place!


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## Alaskan

AmberLops said:


> In that same house I mentioned the stove was gas too and I couldn't even use the oven because if i did the whole house smelled like NG. I don't think that's normal but i don't know much about it.
> I didn't like lighting the burners either....I was always waiting for it to explode


No!  That is not normal,  and YES, it is a wonder it did not explode!!


----------



## WolfeMomma

Home heating fuel is so expensive, we typically burn wood. But have a diesel furnace as back and its always set at 55. The wood stove keeps the whole house around 70, which is nice. Wood is much cheaper to burn , even if you have to buy it , its still cheaper then diesel. We use propane for our cook stove in the kitchen, and for our generator. But thats it.


----------



## Alaskan

We have a space heater that runs on fuel oil, for the bedrooms... but we haven't turned it on yet...

I like to wait until outside highs are mid 30s or lower....

But I usually keep that heater at 55ish.

We are considering starting a fire today.


----------



## Baymule

I have lived in lots of houses with free standing gas heaters. Sometimes the house was cold and the only warm spot was standing in front of the heater. One old house I lived in even came with a jug of antifreeze by the toilet, because it froze one time and busted the toilet.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> The daily high is now mid to high 30s...


Lucky you, a heat wave! Our presumed high tomorrow is 19° but I won't believe it will get that high until it does ... if it does.



AmberLops said:


> So more than half of the house was not insulated at all. The upstairs had no heat and there was one vent downstairs in the corner of the living room and that was the only vent in the entire house!


Much as I don't like confrontation I think I would have negotiated a much lower rent or that the landlord paid the heat bill monthly. If not I'd try real hard to find somewhere else to move ASAP.



Alaskan said:


> We are considering starting a fire today.


"We" or is the spouse demanding it be done and you are slowly inching to compliance?


----------



## Alaskan

Spouse works at an office...  the office has heat.

But yeah... I told the kids I wanted them to start a fire today.


----------



## Baymule

Gee, aren't you generous?


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Alaskan

House sure is warmer with a fire.


----------



## Bruce

You'll have to accept that Al   I guess you could break out the shorts and flip flops so you'll be comfortable.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I have lived in lots of houses with free standing gas heaters. Sometimes the house was cold and the only warm spot was standing in front of the heater. One old house I lived in even came with a jug of antifreeze by the toilet, because it froze one time and busted the toilet.


Oh no! Can't help but laugh at that!!


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Lucky you, a heat wave! Our presumed high tomorrow is 19° but I won't believe it will get that high until it does ... if it does.
> 
> 
> Much as I don't like confrontation I think I would have negotiated a much lower rent or that the landlord paid the heat bill monthly. If not I'd try real hard to find somewhere else to move ASAP.
> 
> 
> "We" or is the spouse demanding it be done and you are slowly inching to compliance?


I tried but the landlord was a nutcase


----------



## Alaskan

Well... the house sure is more comfy..

But DANG blasted mouth...  my jaw aches...  

Finally took some supposedly good drugs ... and ya know what?  STILL hurts to open my mouth.

How can people get hooked on these things... they don't even work!


----------



## Bruce

Time for a visit to the Dr. or dentist?


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> Well... the house sure is more comfy..
> 
> But DANG blasted mouth...  my jaw aches...
> 
> Finally took some supposedly good drugs ... and ya know what?  STILL hurts to open my mouth.
> 
> How can people get hooked on these things... they don't even work!


What happened to your jaw?


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> What happened to your jaw?


His wife whopped him with a chunk of firewood because he wouldn't build a fire and the house was cold.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> His wife whopped him with a chunk of firewood because he wouldn't build a fire and the house was cold.


HA HA! 
When i read the first few words i thought you were serious! I scrolled up to see what happened...didn't see any other posts then i read the rest of your's 

If someone kept my house at 32 degrees who knows what i would do! It's 70 degrees in here right now and i can't feel my toes 🥶


----------



## Bruce

Bend over farther or sit down and lift your foot closer to your hand!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Bend over farther or sit down and lift your foot closer to your hand!


----------



## Alaskan

Brilliantly great advice for feeling toes!

As to my jaw... I brilliantly cracked a tooth... hurrah to me...  and I am still not all repaired..  temp. Crown in place...  so I am chewing on the "wrong" side, and well... my jaw doesn't like change.


----------



## Bruce

I'm sure it feels really weird to be chewing on the wrong side. At some point I noticed I chew primarily on the left. No idea why.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Bend over farther or sit down and lift your foot closer to your hand!


You're the worst!


----------



## AmberLops

Sorry about your tooth @Alaskan  that's too bad  I found that putting clove essential oil straight on a hurt tooth numbs the pain for hours. It works great and might be worth a try!


----------



## Alaskan

The tooth actually isn't bad... it is my jaw muscles.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Hoping you get to feeling better @Alaskan !


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> The tooth actually isn't bad... it is my jaw muscles.


So she hit you in the jaw?


----------



## AmberLops

Alaskan said:


> The tooth actually isn't bad... it is my jaw muscles.


Oh...
Not sure what could help that  I hope it heals up soon!
@Baymule you're terrible!!


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, I am.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Yeah, I am.



🏆 Here's a trophy for you!
I know it's tiny but it's the only one i could find


----------



## Alaskan

Well... fire is roaring...  sure is nice...

Kids are all outside trying to round up 3 slightly feral chickens hatched this summer... it is time for them to move to the coop.

My jaw....  maybe a tiny bit better....  we shall see, I am trying to take all of the drugs today... see if that helps.


----------



## Alaskan

Cool....  from just now. 

I don't usually get 3  together.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's cool!  Whaddya think?  Is it a mama and twins?  Or just a random grouping?


----------



## Baymule

Are they in your yard? @thistlebloom has yard moose. Is moose both plural and singular? Mooses? Moosies? Meese? If you have moosies in your yard, have you been moosed?


----------



## thistlebloom

Nice moose Alaskan! We get visited also. They aren't as happy with me the past year or so because I have finally fortified the alfalfa hay stack so they can't get in. 
We had a young cow that came to play in the lawn sprinkler in the summer. Ours are just wee Idaho moose though, not as statuesque as your Alaskan variety.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I don't usually get 3 together.


Dinner for years!


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!  The season is over... and those aren't legal anyway.


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's cool!  Whaddya think?  Is it a mama and twins?  Or just a random grouping?



It is probably a cow with grown twins.. but just am.not sure.  I can't remember if "our" cow had twins this year.



Baymule said:


> Are they in your yard? @thistlebloom has yard moose. Is moose both plural and singular? Mooses? Moosies? Meese? If you have moosies in your yard, have you been moosed?



Yep, right up against the stairs to the deck.

Technically it stays Moose, singular and plural... but my kids think that is stupid so call them 1 moose and 2 or more meese.  



thistlebloom said:


> Nice moose Alaskan! We get visited also. They aren't as happy with me the past year or so because I have finally fortified the alfalfa hay stack so they can't get in.
> We had a young cow that came to play in the lawn sprinkler in the summer. Ours are just wee Idaho moose though, not as statuesque as your Alaskan variety.



Just a few years back I saw an article on that...  all of the different kids of moose.  Kind of cool how different they are/can be.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

How's it been @Alaskan? Enjoyed seeing your photos of the country around there and was actually coming back to the thread to show my husband some of the beautiful photos of the churches you have up there. Hope all is well from the other end of the nation down in AL.


----------



## Daxigait

Did you fall in a snow drift?   Those are nice looking moose. I got to see my first live one since I left the Northwest years ago this last August when I went to the Tetons to hike the Teton Crest Trail.  in fact it was interesting I saw one on the way to the trailhead and I saw one my last day on the way out in the brush. There were probably were others on the trip as well hidden is that one was in the brush I could have walked right past them I swear.


----------



## Alaskan

Got to reminiscing...

Decided to check back in... post some duck photos... lost the last of them last winter....  so now been a full year without ducks.

Still miss them.


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> How's it been @Alaskan? Enjoyed seeing your photos of the country around there and was actually coming back to the thread to show my husband some of the beautiful photos of the churches you have up there. Hope all is well from the other end of the nation down in AL.


Glad you liked them.


----------



## Alaskan

Daxigait said:


> Did you fall in a snow drift?   Those are nice looking moose. I got to see my first live one since I left the Northwest years ago this last August when I went to the Tetons to hike the Teton Crest Trail.  in fact it was interesting I saw one on the way to the trailhead and I saw one my last day on the way out in the brush. There were probably were others on the trip as well hidden is that one was in the brush I could have walked right past them I swear.View attachment 80193


Nice set of antlers on that one!


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Got to reminiscing...
> 
> Decided to check back in... post some duck photos... lost the last of them last winter....  so now been a full year without ducks.
> 
> Still miss them.
> 
> View attachment 80397View attachment 80398View attachment 80399
> 
> View attachment 80400


wow they were beautiful I would miss them too. I can't ever get ducks to stay on my pond.


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Nice set of antlers on that one!


bit skinny but pretty. glad you are well.


----------



## Alaskan

Current bantam coop picture, that is the "garage" in the background.

Bit of thing to the left is the trash box.


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Current bantam coop picture, that is the "garage" in the background.
> 
> Bit of thing to the left is the trash box.
> 
> View attachment 80433


wow, that picture reminds me that I miss the trees the pine trees and the mountains, but not all that snow.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, the snow is a bit much...  

It is didn't last 20 months a year....  it would be nicer.


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Yeah, the snow is a bit much...
> 
> It is didn't last 20 months a year....  it would be nicer.


I know, that's why I moved somewhere that we get winter in spurts not most of the year. I figured I did my fair share of winners plus some growing up.


----------



## Alaskan

Walking to church..

Outside my door, the pond coop.

See the pond?  The flatter area in middle of photo.

See the divot through the snow to the coop?  That is the kids hiking through the snow to haul water and feed.





Church


----------



## Daxigait

Alaskan said:


> Walking to church..
> 
> Outside my door, the pond coop.
> 
> See the pond?  The flatter area in middle of photo.
> 
> See the divot through the snow to the coop?  That is the kids hiking through the snow to haul water and feed.
> 
> View attachment 80443
> 
> Church
> View attachment 80441
> 
> View attachment 80442


it is beautiful to look at. not so much to deal with, but beautiful to look at.
it does make me itch to go skiing up near Mount McKinley though


----------



## Alaskan

More photos...

Did the blessing of the bay a week ago... whenever that was...

Is was snowing at my house, but slushy snowing and ice in town.

Beach 




Priest about to toss the cross into the bay 




Kid 4 got the cross from the bay




Priest left, and my eldest kid right


----------



## Mini Horses

How far is the walk to church???

Your poor bantams, more snow than their size.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> How far is the walk to church???
> 
> Your poor bantams, more snow than their size.


So true...  but the top keeps out most of the snow... 

Church is a short walk...uh.... 1/3 of a mile??? 5 minutes?  Close.


----------



## Alaskan

Thiiiiiiiirsty....

Have to walk next door to get drinking water...  counter jug is empty


----------



## Alaskan

lots of wet snow...stuck the plow twice..  busted one 4-wheeler plow...  ran out of gas for the 4-wheelers


  

In some miracle eldest drove to work today... got stuck on the driveway once, and kid 3 got him free...  think he got to work on time


----------



## Alaskan

My bantam Wheaton Ameraucana..

And yes!  They eat their beards!  Other than that though... sure are pretty.


----------



## Mini Horses

They really are pretty birds!

Why don't you have water?  Not home?  Pipes froze?

Sorry about all the plow/graders issues....but, you DO live in Alaska.  The  recent TX snow melted.  Maybe it's time to move back.   . 😎


----------



## Alaskan

I don't like the way our well water tastes...  but the well next door has better tasting water....  

We kept busting stuff...

Then eldest kid got home and said that BOTH sides of the car scraped the berms as he drove up...  

Which means I called and arranged for a front loader to come by in the morning and push all of the berms back.

Not sure if it will cost an arm and a leg... or just a leg.....


----------



## Bruce

Just another day in paradise Al??


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Just another day in paradise Al??


That it is!  Need to have some downsides or the place would get all peopled up!


----------



## Alaskan

Pictures from tonight...  yep more, and more coming.

Pond coop:




Coop complex:




Bantam coop:





My front door:


----------



## Alaskan

Back side of coop complex.

The coop is the little thing to the left just barely sticking out of the snow.


----------



## Mini Horses

Can barely see the driveway and the buildup on the edges.   The picture is very pretty with the light at the house and everything else cast blue.       pretty as it is, I only want to see it as this picture!  😁


----------



## Alaskan

Ok... maybe a bit picture heavy...but pretty,  pretty


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Can barely see the driveway and the buildup on the edges.   The picture is very pretty with the light at the house and everything else cast blue.       pretty as it is, I only want to see it as this picture!  😁


Yes, yes,  that IS the wise and sane response...


----------



## Alaskan

See the driveway in front of me?


----------



## Alaskan

I really likethis one... with the sunset


----------



## Mini Horses

Driveway??????  Barely a walkway!!!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> See the driveway in front of me?


Looks like a curve one doesn't want to miss.

(Hi Rammy )


----------



## Alaskan

Silly people!

THIS is a trail/walking path:




And this is a well plowed driveway:




Here is my big coop at sunrise: (ya know, 9am)




And my pond coop:


----------



## Alaskan

Big coop with sun


----------



## Alaskan

Told the kids they HAVE to clean out their drawers... with 5 boys in a room that is only 12x12..  they have very little space for clothing...  so if they have too much there is a constant clothing carpet...

So... kids sent to clean and sort...

Kid 3 comes in and asks "so this pair, is this in bad enough shape that it needs to be tossed?"

I look at it,  pretty ratty, and a huge crotch hole.

I tell him, "kid, if all of your privates are going to fall out while you are wearing them, YES, they need to be tossed"

He answered,  "but I wear underwear '

I said "toss them"

He said ok.


----------



## thistlebloom

Really glad he wears underwear. 😄


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> Really glad he wears underwear. 😄


Actually...  I was remembering when he never did....

Wonder when that changed!  

Still can't get over that the THIRD boy is 17.  Crazy stuff, time.


----------



## Alaskan

First, to show that there are bantams in the bantam coop.

There was enough liquid water for the hen to drink... but after the photo we dumped out the ice cube and gave them fresh.


----------



## Alaskan

And these three...  just thought it looked nice, with the skiis and snowboards and the scenery by my front door.







and yep... the pond coop again.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, while it may be lovely and you all are accustomed to the snow -- 24 hrs would be my limit!


----------



## Mike CHS

That view of your snow is enough to last me for a couple of decades.


----------



## Alasgun

@Alaskan, sorry you live in such a hostile environment!😜

A couple hundred miles north of you, we got some “zero” going on but only have 8-10 inches of snow on the ground right now. 
Last year the majority of ours came early in February. I’m holding my breath, not hoping for any more than we already have!


----------



## Alaskan

Alasgun said:


> @Alaskan, sorry you live in such a hostile environment!😜
> 
> A couple hundred miles north of you, we got some “zero” going on but only have 8-10 inches of snow on the ground right now.
> Last year the majority of ours came early in February. I’m holding my breath, not hoping for any more than we already have!


Yep, we stay warmer here on the coast... but way more snow...  we usually get most of it February and March. 

If I get tired of the plowing and shoveling I just thank God I don't live in Valdez!!!! 

*Valdez averages 326 inches of snow per year.* The US average is 28 inches of snow per year.


Homer is about 72.


----------



## Bruce

I'm glad I don't live in Valdez either!!! I hear the Sierra Nevadas are in for 5 to 8 FEET of snow over a multi day period. I'd have to be out every couple of hours to keep things clear if we got that much in one storm. No way I could move 5'-8' all at once. 



Alaskan said:


> Big coop with sun


That would be between 11 AM and noon?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I'm glad I don't live in Valdez either!!! I hear the Sierra Nevadas are in for 5 to 8 FEET of snow over a multi day period. I'd have to be out every couple of hours to keep things clear if we got that much in one storm. No way I could move 5'-8' all at once.
> 
> 
> That would be between 11 AM and noon?


Maybe 11 to 2.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I'm glad I don't live in Valdez either!!! I hear the Sierra Nevadas are in for 5 to 8 FEET of snow over a multi day period. I'd have to be out every couple of hours to keep things clear if we got that much in one storm. No way I could move 5'-8' all at once.
> 
> 
> That would be between 11 AM and noon?


Yeah...  I have been up here over 20 years now...  one year we kept getting such huge dumps...  I would wake up in the middle of the night to see if I had to plow again...

That year... sheesh... we did so little school...  I was plowing 5+ hours a day .. the kids were shoveling 5 + hours every single blasted day...  we would all enter the house... warm up for 2 hours..  we looked like stoned zombies.....  then we would get up and go back out.



Took me 2 years to recover from that year and stop twitching every time I saw snow coming down.


----------



## Bruce

I was thinking about your big barn, your 5 boys and their small room. They are industrious, especially #3 IIRC, maybe they could build a couple of bedrooms in the barn?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I was thinking about your big barn, your 5 boys and their small room. They are industrious, especially #3 IIRC, maybe they could build a couple of bedrooms in the barn?


But then we would have to heat it


-shudder-


----------



## Bruce

But, you DON'T turn the heat on in the house 
Give them some chickens to keep them warm.


----------



## Alaskan

This morning at 9am.

  see?  More daylight every day!


----------



## Baymule

I'm real happy looking at that beautiful snow--in a picture! LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> This morning at 9am.
> 
> see?  More daylight every day!
> 
> View attachment 81092



Oh yes, totally longer days!  😄
Beautiful sunrise though. Worth waiting until almost lunch time for.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> Oh yes, totally longer days!  😄
> Beautiful sunrise though. Worth waiting until almost lunch time for.


Very convenient for us late risers!


----------



## Alaskan

Oooooooh, 9 am here...


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> Oooooooh, 9 am here...
> 
> View attachment 81103


Looks like someone took a brush and made some very bold strokes on a canvas for the sky.... Really NEAT to look at.


----------



## Alaskan

As a break from snow pictures...

Here is a picture of kid 3 making up the bottom bunk.... (it is a stack of three bunks)

I asked why he was taking so long... said he didn't want to move while the bird was on him...  didn't want to scare her.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> Oh yes, totally longer days!


Noticeable! It wasn't that long ago that I was closing up the barn, counting birds on the roosts with a flashlight at 4 PM. Now it is 5 PM unless it is a cloudy day. We are getting 2+ minutes of extra daylight every day.



Alaskan said:


> Oooooooh, 9 am here...


POW worthy!!


----------



## Alaskan

Ah....



February:


----------



## Alaskan

Shocker....   more snow.


----------



## Alaskan

A non-snow picture!    Yeah, hard to do....

This is Bacon... or, uh.... Sausage...  we never took the time to decide which was which.


----------



## Alaskan

Piggies


----------



## thistlebloom

Looks like pucker up to me!


----------



## Alaskan

Looking down at the horse pasture... round pen is still visible through the snow.


----------



## Alaskan

Bunny tracks


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> Looking down at the horse pasture... round pen is still visible through the snow.


You have horses?


----------



## Bruce

I was going to ask that, I don't think we've ever seen horse pictures.


----------



## Alaskan

I had horses...  as a kid...  and then for almost 10 years here in Alaska....

Not sure if I have pictures....  I will have to look.


----------



## Alaskan

I don't see any photos right off...


As a kid we had a mare, Quarter horse...  my older sis and I would ride her all over... all the time... usually double...

We never had lessons, except what my grandfather taught us... which was mostly ground manners...

I did go to horse camp for several summers...  but for some reason didn't learn much riding there either. 



Up here we had geldings,  a Percheron,  Buzz, and a little Caspian Fleet...  then we got Riley a Thoroughbred x Quarter horse.

Riley was extremely sweet, and very well trained...  and pushed me over the edge..

He had way too much Thoroughbred in him...  keep a halter on him for a day and he would get sores on his face..  had to be always watching his feed so he didn't waste away... he would rub up on the wall and gash his skin...     His skin was like tissue paper!  Never had a horse like that before...   Also, had to be more careful with his feet!!!

Buzz and Fleet could live on air...  give much more than that and they would fatten up quick.  Buzz had skin like iron... amd Fleet wasn't that much softer...  just way tougher horses.

Also, feed costs started really getting to me...  kids kept getting bigger... eating more...  so we found excellent homes for them... actually didn't even sell them...  I tried at first... didn't like the people who wanted to buy....  

I had worked so hard on those horses, especially Buzz and Fleet... wanted their care to be the same or better.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I did go to horse camp for several summers... but for some reason didn't learn much riding there either.


Was it a co-ed camp? You might have been preoccupied


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Was it a co-ed camp? You might have been preoccupied


Boys and Girls???


----------



## Bruce

Well, back when I was a kid those were the two recognized options so yes.


----------



## Alaskan

Some adults were included as I recall.


----------



## Alaskan

From today,

This morning,  kitchen window (well, greatroom.. whatever) facing West:





Then, from right now,  same window:




And same room, but facing South:




Snow is still coming down... eldest it out putting chains on the truck...  only 1 4-wheeler is currently working... such a shame.

With 2 4-wheelers going, both with plows... we send the kids out on those and they actually do a pretty good job.

Just way easier to to a good job with two 4-wheelers when you are working on 1/2 mile of driveway up and down a hill... and a bunch of parking lots.

Much harder with only 1.


----------



## Alaskan

Kids (#3  and #5) getting the plow truck warmed up... and trying to get the 4-wheeler running.

Kid 5 is checking chains,  cams and bungies, kid 3 is trying to force the 4-wheeler to turn over.


----------



## Alasgun

I feel your pain Buddy, while ours doesn’t appear to be as deep it was getting to the high level alert category. Which is “as much as you can plow with a wheeler”.
i took care of it today and it now looks like we’ve got a little over a ft. on the flat. 
Should we tell them “outsiders” how we have to shovel the roof’s sometimes to relieve the snow burden or how DOT drives around busting down potential avalanche sites with 105 howitzers along the mountainous highways? Probably not😳


----------



## Alaskan

Alasgun said:


> how DOT drives around busting down potential avalanche sites with 105 howitzers along the mountainous highways?


But that is always so cool!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

And yep... that is the issue with the wheelers,  you really have to stay on top of the snow since they can't push much.

Huge upside though,  is no problem at all when you run the wheelers into the ditches!  

Actually,  that is one of the reason the kids try to 4-wheeler plow in pairs...
Easy to pull each other out.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan, what will you do when all your boys grow up and leave home? Move?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Alaskan, what will you do when all your boys grow up and leave home? Move?


I will have to...  no way could I live here without them doing so much work.


----------



## Alaskan

I actually, today, need to get the 2 eldest to go wrestle a busted snow blower into the back of a truck to get it taken to the shop.


----------



## Alaskan

Blah, blah, blah...

Couldn't get either 4-wheeler going... 

Plow truck is working...  had to plow...  can't get the truck to plow up hill to the big house rental.. 

Got everything else decent... which is nice, since it looks like it is starting to snow again. 

Just now,  finally getting that snow blower loaded to take into town...


----------



## Alaskan

Well gosh gee golly!  

Guy at the fix-it place said "hummmmm, looks pretty impressive.   I can tell you right off, I will have to order parts, which means 10 days until it is fixed.  But, there is a chance that a bunch more is busted up in there.  Might cost as much to fix as a new machine."

My eyeballs rolled about...  once breath returned I said "well, seeing as it looks like it will snow again tonight,  any way you can look at it sooner rather than later, and if the cost to repair it is the same as a new machine,  then I could just buy the new machine now."

He looked at me and said "Well, not until October."

Mumbling from me....

So..... turns out that because of covid... all of the seasonal people STAYED instead of running off to Arizona and what not... so had to buy brand new snow blowers... they bought up ALL local stock.

And, again...because of covid...  production of new machines  is way slower than usual ....

Oh... good... grief.

Well...  we have 2 ancient machines... that are only slightly busted...  might fix one of them.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's tough. You obviously need a good blower. We finally anteed up last year and bought one that we could count on and retired the ancient Craftsman. We've only had to use it a couple of times this year, but it's not March yet.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> That's tough. You obviously need a good blower. We finally anteed up last year and bought one that we could count on and retired the ancient Craftsman. We've only had to use it a couple of times this year, but it's not March yet.


True... March, since it usually warms up a bit, can bring huge snow dumps.

But...  actually...  we never use a snow blower. Ok...  as in the little walk behind ones. We had one... not sure why or whatever... but eldest hated to use it, and would always shovel instead... so it just sat there.   

The snow blower I just took to the shop is the church snow blower...  so I might get our old one fixed up and then give it to the church... it isn't as big as the church one... but better than nothing...  hopefully...  or the kids will be doing way more shoveling. 

We did use to have a snow blower on our tractor... THAT was useful... horrid bear to use though, since you had to twist around and drive in reverse to use it...  but the tractor died.

As I plowed today..  and just about got stuck on that blasted big house...  (can't believe I made it up to the big house, turned around in that junk filled parking lot without getting stuck OR hitting anything, and made it back down again!  ) I was thinking I REALLY need to get a functional snow blower on a 4 wheeler...  or the plow truck... or a new tractor with a snow blower....

I NEED a huge drivable snow blower!  (Now insert screams... or sobs while I try not to think about the cost)....

Anyway... I will look into it this summer....  not now.


----------



## thistlebloom

Yes, they are pretty spendy. Ours is a walk behind but it does a great job. I can't imagine preferring to shovel. We have a blade on a quad and it does good until there's nowhere left to push snow.Then the blower takes over. There are areas around here that the blower can't do, and those I shovel. 
Our neighbor also has a tractor blower, but he only uses that if he can't push or dump any higher with the loader.


----------



## Alaskan

Our drive is about a 1/4 mile, then we also plow the neighbor driveway that is a church and some rentals..  and is another 1/4 mile.

So the walk behind is really good for the paths around the church...  but isn't that great of a help at our house...

Our kids would rather slog through the snow to the coops than have to snowblow paths.


----------



## Baymule

I'm sure glad that my weather problems will be gone in a week. I just don't think I could clear snow all danged winter!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I'm sure glad that my weather problems will be gone in a week. I just don't think I could clear snow all danged winter!


Yeah. 9 months is a wee bit long to shovel


----------



## thistlebloom

I like winter and I like snow, and I even like shoveling (not enough to go all crazy about it, an hour a day is good) but nine months of it would give me a deluxe case of cabin fever.


----------



## Alaskan

On hour of shoveling...  that is us barely getting started.

Took me an hour yesterday just to clear up one corner of the driveway with the snow plow.

Of course... that was a bit "special"    

Blasted people living on the last driveway turn before the main road haven't been shoveling their parking spot well... so their cars keep inching forward into the driveway.

It was bad enough that I could no longer plow the corner and from their house to the main road was getting narrow since I can't push the snow properly. 

Anyway... called them, told them I needed their cars out of the way so I could do the area...  they got rid of one, but the second one they parked in the parking lot of the house that is where the driveway meets the main road...  and again... with the nose of the car into the driveway!

No reason to park like that... except full on complete ignorance of physics.  

But my phone had died... so I couldn't call or text to tell them to move it.  

I did get the driveway corner by their house... just took longer...  and I didn't get the stretch from their house to the main road as nice as I wanted... and took an hour.

I tried telling them by text that they need to get their cars further off the road...  but I am pretty annoyed by it all...  had trouble thinking of a nice way to ask...  so I think I erred on the other side of the coin... so soft that they will not know what I need. 

I am going to ask spouse to try to write something nice...  polite... but clear... so they get their blasted cars further off the driveway.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes, too nice.  Be direct!!! Move both cars totally away!!!!!!!!  Then I can plow it.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> We've only had to use it a couple of times this year, but it's not March yet.


Yeah feast or famine here this year. I have a blower on the garden tractor, used it maybe twice in December. Had to use it 3 times in 5 days a week or so back. More snow tomorrow, then more on Tuesday. Not sure how much to expect. 



Alaskan said:


> horrid bear to use though, since you had to twist around and drive in reverse to use it


Yep, that is one good reason NOT to have a rear blower on a tractor. Especially the older one gets. Green Works Tractors (YouTube) showed a front facing 3 point blower on a recent video. At least where he was using it driving over the snow then peeling it back up worked fine. I'm really not clearing enough area to put a blower on the real tractor and while it is less comfortable to use and definitely limited on slopes of any sort, the GT is much more maneuverable so more appropriate for my use. I'd think differently if I had a quarter mile long driveway.


----------



## thistlebloom

I agree with @Mini Horses on being direct. Just cut to the chase!
"Sorry your driveway was not cleared. Your cars are in the way".

Yeah, one hour a day of shoveling would be the ideal. Things seldom work out ideally.  😄 Haven't shoveled anything for weeks now, but there are days when it's an 8 hour gig doing all the clearing. Still, I am not lining up to trade snow levels, lol.


----------



## Alaskan

I just agreed to one more kid....

Should be fine.....

But....


----------



## thistlebloom

Alaskan said:


> I just agreed to one more kid....
> 
> Should be fine.....
> 
> But....


Kid goat? Kid human?


----------



## Alaskan

Human kid!


----------



## thistlebloom

Congratulations! Well, future congratulations anyway. Seems like a good idea really, your labor force isn't getting any younger. 😄


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> Congratulations! Well, future congratulations anyway. Seems like a good idea really, your labor force isn't getting any younger. 😄


So true!

But....  this one is a loaner...  and no diapers...

A family friend just texted and asked if we would take his youngest (14years old) for like a month.

We see him (family friend) usually several times a year.  But I have only briefly seen the rest of his family once since they left Alaska. 

I asked if the kid minded being in the same room with all the boys... he said fine, so I said fine he could come.

We have space since kid 2 is now living with the in-laws...  the longer he is there... the more we realize he needs to stay there (they need help).

So...  this loned Kid was born up here... we used to be neighbors... but they left maybe 8 years back... so I doubt he remembers anything.   

They now live in Oregon,  and the kid is going stir crazy.  They are still 100% on line school...  on line scouting...  he lives in a huge city (Portland) has no humans in his life except his parents and an elder sis.

His dad told him we have a forge, and a welder...  and a bunch of vehicles that need loads of work.

He loves vehicle repair, and can't wait to play with the welder and forge.

Now my kids... love being isolated...  so the idea of this complete stranger moving in has them all (well, me too), a bit  

BUT, it will be good for us to stretch ourselves a bit..  and from what I understand he is a low input kid.  So it shouldn't actually be too bad


----------



## Mini Horses

One on "loan" .... Better than diapers.  Whew!  

Are there any restrictions on returns?    Hope it will work well.  😁


----------



## thistlebloom

Haha! You had me going! Yeah a loaner sounds great, like a foreign exchange student, lol.
Likes auto mechanics? Man, you might not give him back! 😄


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> Haha! You had me going! Yeah a loaner sounds great, like a foreign exchange student, lol.
> Likes auto mechanics? Man, you might not give him back! 😄


I am REALLY hoping he can act as a sounding board for kid 3, so the FOUR derelict trucks can be turned into one working truck.  

The dad of loaner kid does car repairs as a hobby and said that the loaner kid is getting really good.  So yes!  It might be an excellent fit.

Poor kid 3 is currently stuck borrowing our junker...  since none of the trucks work any more...  And kid 3 is so busy.  He just got commissioned to make a handmade forged knife, and he is working like crazy to get it finished for tonight.  Luckily, homeschooled though they are... I gave them today off... so he had time...


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> One on "loan" .... Better than diapers.  Whew!
> 
> Are there any restrictions on returns?    Hope it will work well.  😁


I told the friend to not buy return tickets..

Just see how it works...

He will be here in less than 2 weeks...


----------



## farmerjan

Hope that your "loaner" kid ... which really sounds ...... how about something more like hands on mechanical intern program???? 
Seriously, I think that it might be good for all of you and with the isolation, your kids will learn a little more give and take with someone that is not a sibling.... all kids need outside social interaction.... and the good thing is it will be allowing him to get outside and get some of the energy worn off too which it sounds like he really needs... Bless you for being willing to take him in for awhile and maybe help him to see another side of life... and maybe help to keep him from going in the wrong direction in the city where he is cooped up.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually.. what is funny, is though my kids love to be isolated...  (well, except kid 2.. he actually likes being social)...  my kids are forced to do lots of stuff...  

And maybe because we are way up here???   boyscouts is still in person..  they have a group ski trip coming up...

And the local rope tow is also open... 

They try to do all of the social distancing stuff...  but stuff is still done.


I can't imagine the oddness of living in a huge city.... and being locked in a box.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> He will be here in less than 2 weeks...


Didn't you tell them that you need his repair skills NOW!!! ? 
Hopefully his blood hasn't thinned out too much. It is a lot warmer and not all that snowy (usually) in Portland.


----------



## Alaskan

Not a shocker of course...  but more snow today


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... on a surprising and AWESOME note..

The snow blower needed very little repairs,  and was actually just fine price wise!!!

Picked it up today.


----------



## Alaskan

Hi ho... hi ho...

Its off to plow I go!

Of course...  nothing can go right...  Kid using 4-wheeler kept getting stuck..

I said fine,  I will plow, go get it started for me....

And... yep... won't turn over.  

Parked just a bit too far from the house for even our really long extention cord to reach....  

Parked so I can't get another vehicle close.

Kid is now getting batter pack battery chargers.  (We used to have a good one... not sure what happened...  now we jurry rig)


----------



## Alaskan

And yep...  still on my phone...forgot the truck was taken into town... chains need to be put back on...

On a dually it takes a bit to put those on... AND busted a link and blast all.. can't find another one...  I try to keep a bunch on hand. 

Kids are right now rummaging through the house....


----------



## Alaskan

Ha! Kid found one in the house!!


----------



## Alaskan

Well... 

DONE...

Not a great job... but good enough.

Almost 2 hours... so not bad.


----------



## Baymule

Another kid in the house will be  a good thing. Taking this kid for awhile is a generous thing for you and family to do.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Another kid in the house will be  a good thing. Taking this kid for awhile is a generous thing for you and family to do.


Thanks


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Parked just a bit too far from the house for even our really long extention cord to reach....


You only have ONE extension cord?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You only have ONE extension cord?




I think we currently only have one long and working one...

We tend to brilliantly rip off the plug ends..

Ya know... plug in car... then drive off...  

I -THINK- we are getting better at rolling them up, so that they don't get plowed...

But on our to-do list is to buy some plugs and wire them onto cords.


----------



## Alaskan

From a few days back....  but I don't think I posted it.






And....  (insert drum roll please)  it yes, is snowing again today.


----------



## Bruce

Another nice photo!


----------



## Baymule

Nice photo, but YOU keep it! A week and half of that stuff is more than I wanted! It's melting now!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  crazy  to get those kind of temps down there in Texas.

I remember as a kid it snowed in the hill country,  three, maybe 4 inches...  stayed a few days too.

But I don't think it was horrid cold.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  I looked up the cost of a snow blower that could hook onto the plow truck...



12 to 18 THOUSAND.  so...  as in... $12,000 to 18,000 plus of course the hook it up to the truck parts.  

Well...  NOT buying one of those.


----------



## Alaskan

Today at 9am

Already so much more light!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Well... I looked up the cost of a snow blower that could hook onto the plow truck...


I didn't even know they made blowers you could put on a pickup. At least with the tractor you already have a hydraulic system. I can see why you've written off that idea!


----------



## farmerjan

The snowblowers that are made to go on a truck etc are very expensive.  One of the reasons that most everyone has a plow and not a snowblower.  My son runs the BIG snowblower truck for VDOT when they have situations where they need to use it....and they are complicated to run and very expensive to fix.  They are invaluable in places where plowing is nearly impossible... but you have to have enough room for the snow to be blown onto.... or even sometimes they blow it into a dump truck like with a combine blows silage or grain into a truck.... They do get the snow "out away" from where it is... not like plowing and then there is no where to go with the snow if you keep getting alot.... One of the reasons you will see plows going back over roads that have been plowed, to move the snow back further from the edges of the road in anticipation of more to come.... once it gets too deep or the sides too high, you can't push it back so then the road inbetween the snow gets narrower and narrower.... That is why there are so many snow blowers out west where they normally get quite a bit of snow.  You have to get it back "away" from the actual place you are removing the snow from so you have room to remove the next snowfall.


----------



## Alaskan

That is always our issue...  too much snow...

We used to have a functional tractor with a snow blower... we miss it.

But now I understand why... once the snow gets too deep,  ...  most of the people you can hire to push the snow further off the road use front loaders or bob cats...  or some other tracked huge machine with a blade...  only one or 2 people own huge blowers.


----------



## Bruce

They have some big blowers out west in the mountains where you can see the plume of snow a mile away, they blow it over the edge, those mountains are steep.


----------



## Alaskan

Highway has those huge ones...

The city uses smaller ones...

But  ....  not "normal" people.


----------



## Alaskan

Hummmmm

Stuck.


----------



## Alaskan

Boys are shoveling me out....  so nice.


----------



## thistlebloom

You have great kids. I'm sure you know that and are proud of them.


----------



## Alaskan

thistlebloom said:


> You have great kids. I'm sure you know that and are proud of them.


Yep.  

They almost have me out...  rocked forward a tad...  they are shoveling a tad more...


----------



## Alaskan

I got out... plowed more...  got to the house..  had to have a kid help me get the plow turned about (too many toys in our parking lot)... then I tried to push the parking lot berms a scoach further back to make more room.. and you betcha... an extension cord hidden in a snowberm!

It was already plugless... so no big loss...

But I pinched it between the bottom blade and the plow body....  told kids that one could come out now and help me get it out... or they could do it themselves after food.

They picked after.

Supper smells good!


----------



## Alaskan

Looking up at the church from the pond



See it?  Way up top middle.

I have a strong suspicion that I will be plowing again in the morning.


----------



## Alaskan

Loaner kid is showing up on Saturday..

And dad of kid has suddenly changed his plans... instead of a dump and run... he is thinking of staying the week.

 

We are cleaning....

In this family cleaning causes death.....  



But....  but.... we are getting better....

We took a huge box of books and several trashbags of too small clothes into town...

House is shaping up...

Nice.  

Actually...  ever since this last fall... I have been trying to go through, sort, organize and donate/toss at least one small area every so often.

It is getting better.

And of course, now that I am only homeschooling 3... WOW, bunches of stuff have been able to leave the house.


----------



## Bruce

And just where does Dad plan to sleep? I think the boys room is well packed already and I doubt you need another body in your bedroom.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> And just where does Dad plan to sleep? I think the boys room is well packed already and I doubt you need another body in your bedroom.


Just give him a shovel and tell him to build a igloo


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> And just where does Dad plan to sleep? I think the boys room is well packed already and I doubt you need another body in your bedroom.


He has to sleep in Spouse's TV room/ office.

Either on the ground, or camping cot.

The horror means that we have extra cleaning.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> The horror means that we have extra cleaning.


I know the feeling! When my step sister and her DH came for an overnight 2 years ago we cleaned. But I warned her ahead of time to imagine a house full of clutter and to expect it to be worse than that.


----------



## Alaskan

Arrow pointing to my garden fence.


----------



## Alaskan

Two more from this morning 

From my deck:




From the south door.


----------



## farmerjan

It is beautiful there.  I am getting too old to want to deal with such deep snow.  When I first moved to Va (early 1980's) we had 2 snowstorms back to back in 3 days, over 30 + inches....secondary (back)  roads were closed for several days.  I road the horse from the house out to the big pole barn out back to do chores because I could barely walk the first 2 days.  Luckily she loved the snow and would come to call and I had ridden her from a young age with just a halter.... and I was ALOT more supple and thinner back then. 
Then we had another winter of snow and it snowed every weekend from the weekend before Christmas for the next 10 weeks.... never saw bare ground until mid March.... and we would take the 2 wd tractor with a roll of hay,  down the road with me in the bale bed 4wd truck with 2 rolls of hay on it so that we could feed 3 rolls out to the cows.... you couldn't get down the roads with a truck..... It was a job but we still had fun in some ways.  Not surre I am up to it anymore.   Maybe if the knees get fixed and I don't hurt.....

I do prefer the snow to the cold rain we get many times;  snow is easier on the cows.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I do prefer the snow to the cold rain we get many times; snow is easier on the cows.


That is very true!  I only worried about the horses in nasty wet sleating mess.  They were great in cold.

Up here we have never had much, just a few horses, then a few goats....  so in summer they were in pasture, but in winter they would be in the little barn paddock.  So, as long as you could crawl your way to the barn, you just had to toss the hay down from the loft.

Of course... water was more of a chore... but not too bad.

With the horses once a week I would toss out hose (I think it was 3 hoses, connected,  each a hundred feet long) from the second story window.  Kid would grab it, coil it up...  then start to trudge to the barn...  get it into the trough and holler.

I would turn the tap it was screwed into on hot....  

When the trough was filled...  Kid had to haul it to the house...  I had to haul it back up through the window and coil it into the shower stall. 

Goats don't drink as much... couldn’t use the huge horse trough....  so kids just hauled those big 6 gallon water jugs.

Our 4-wheelers can't make it from the house to the barn .... too much snow.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  it sucks rocks...  temps are right around freezing.....

Snow is getting all soft and threatening to turn the world into a solid ice sheet.

Blast all.


----------



## Alaskan

Crealcritter said:


> Just in case you didn't know, that's a moose . Love these pictures thanks for posting them, made my evening.
> 
> I was almost an Alaskan, notice I said "I" because my wife wasn't having nothing to do with that.


Ok... I took that as an ask...

So here are some more moose photos (from years past, not today)

December 2019



July 2019





April 3rd,2019. (Yes, APRIL, and yes, THAT much snow left)



Huh...no wildlife photos in 2020???


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Two more from this morning


Truly beautiful!



Alaskan said:


> Huh...no wildlife photos in 2020???


They are all isolating so they don't get Covid.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Truly beautiful!
> 
> 
> They are all isolating so they don't get Covid.


----------



## Alaskan

North side of neighbor house.


----------



## Bruce

OK, since it is 2D (not that I can see in 3D anyway) how much space is between the snow and the house wall?


----------



## Alaskan

Uh..... well at the bottom of the wall it is up against the house...  but it is a foot or 2 away from the windows.


----------



## Bruce

That is TOO MUCH snow!


----------



## Alaskan

But not as much as Valdez!!


----------



## Alaskan

Snowed all last night... still snowing...

Was going to plow...  battery dead again... not sure why...

Must be a short...

So...  kids are jumping the truck and going to see if they can do all plowing with the 4-wheelers.

It is cold enough now that the snow is pretty fluffy...might plow just fine with the 4-wheelers. 

Sent eldest to the church to shovel out the propane tank over there...  can't get propane delivered since the tank is now hidden. 

Nice though.... loaner kid is helping motor head kid, #3, with the mechanical stuff. 

Because of course, one of the 4-wheelers needs to be smacked up the head to get it to run.

Works WAY better when they can 4-wheeler plow in tandem...  just a better plow job.


----------



## Alaskan

A bit too much snow...  they plowed with the 4-wheelers,  but said I now have to plow to push back the berms...

We were slow charging the battery the truck battery... should be ready soon.


----------



## Mini Horses

That's tooooooo much snow for me to even think about being around.  .  Just cannot, could not, don't wanna!   . I'm worried about too much rain in my garden and you can barely see/find the fence  post on yours.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> That's tooooooo much snow for me to even think about being around.  .  Just cannot, could not, don't wanna!   . I'm worried about too much rain in my garden and you can barely see/find the fence  post on yours.


Not to worry...  that fence post will be completely gone in a week...

March is usually a high snow month.


----------



## Alaskan

Blah...  now loaner kid tried to ride a snowmachine past the plow truck...

Lost the bet 

So now I am motionless waiting for kid 3 to help loaner kid pull the snow machine out before I can move


----------



## Alaskan

Pretty church picture





And kid 3 coming to the rescue.  He is walking down our driveway..



Anyway.. pulled the snow machine to the side so I could keep going up...

BUT... I want to do one more pass on our driveway... but, I am not capable of turning the plow truck around in our parking lot...

So... I am in the house with my feet up while kid 3 and loaner kid move toys around so they can turn the plow truck around..

Ha!  Didn't even finish typing that and he had it ready for me.

So now plowing is finished, my feet are up, and I am eating some hot and tasty rice mush thing.


----------



## Bruce

So far Loaner Kid seems to be a plus, only that one brain fart with the sled right?


----------



## Alaskan

He was riding stupid on the sled...

Hadn't dawned on me about teaching him that plow trucks are blind battle ships.

Now my kids... they see me in the plow truck... they jump 10 feet away off the road. 

They know I can't see worth squat.

Anyway...  

Yeah... he is a good kid...  just clearly not raised in Alaska.


----------



## Mini Horses

With that snow, only in pictures taken by another, for me.   Hey, loaner kid will learn real fast after being stuck, or buried, in a couple snow drifts!


----------



## Baymule

I had those pretty snowy pictures a couple of weeks ago and I’m delighted to have grass and dirt now!


----------



## Alaskan

While I sit here... wanting to take a hammer to my printer....

A funny from my local Facebook page


----------



## Baymule

Haha that is so funny!


----------



## Alaskan

4:45. BRIGHT!  Look at that lovely BRIGHT LIGHT!!





And then two from 6:30!!!  Look at all of that there 6:30 light!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one looking SSW



This one looking SSE


----------



## Bruce

Sun coming up at 4:45 AM and going down at 6:30 PM?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Sun coming up at 4:45 AM and going down at 6:30 PM?


Noooooo

That 4:45 is pm.

But the sunrise is no longer a comfy 9am.

Sunrise is now EIGHT AM!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Guess what, Guess what......


Oh, wait ....  not a surprise......

Snow all yesterday... more today...

The joys of March


----------



## Alasgun

“Sorry you live in such a hostile environment,“ is usually reserved for the Texan relatives however, you certainly are enjoying a ”more robust” winter season than us. Probably do that most years too.😳


----------



## Alaskan

We are warmer...  but snowing.

Got to say though...  *usually*...  I vastly prefer a bunch of snow over -20F and worse.

I STILL, after all of these years...prefer 80 and 90 to anything below 20F.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...  and super humidity 80 or 90... just fine for me.


----------



## Alaskan

Today's picture...

5pm


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But the sunrise is no longer a comfy 9am.
> 
> Sunrise is now EIGHT AM!!!!


Well it will be coming up later starting next Sunday. Of course up there in AK soon enough it will be up well before 6.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> Noooooo
> 
> That 4:45 is pm.
> 
> But the sunrise is no longer a comfy 9am.
> 
> Sunrise is now EIGHT AM!!!!


That's one thing I don't like about working up north in Nov-Jan. Short short days. I left WA in mid Jan this year. I think at Christmas time shortest time of the year there was 1hr & 1/2 to 2hrs more daylight at the house. I've also had to go to N.D. to start at New Year's.


----------



## Alaskan

I was organizing files, and found a few good horse photos.

The first photo is a great photo to show the size difference.  One winter the snow got too deep and shorted out the electric fence, and they got out of the paddock and went gallivanting through the deep snow.....  I think because it was snowing when they left, they couldn't find their way back.  We had the worst time finding them again.  We kept getting reports of a "Mare and foal" running about first in one spot then in a far distant spot.  I couldn't figure out why no one GRABBED them.  They went in a *huge* circle , so several miles through the snow. When we finally tracked them down and caught them, they then had to walk all of the way home, but this time on the plowed road. One of us led the two, the other drove the car behind with the hazards flashing. Poor Buzz stumbled once or twice he was so tired... but we took it slow and finally made it. I can't remember what year that was, but it was before we had Riley.



2009  
Buzz, (Percheron), and Fleet (Caspian).




2010

Fleet looking at us, Buzz in the back.  That is not my house in the back.




2012, kid #4 leading Buzz, Riley  (Quarter horse x Thoroughbred) to the left



\


----------



## Alaskan

Still cleaning up files...

I had totally forgotten this one.  Back from 2014

Top of a moose skull.  We put it in the chicken run so that they could clean it out for us.

It took them a while, but they did a great job.

That is my Dominique rooster, Old Man, best personality ever.


----------



## CLSranch

Amazing how they (our sweet little backyard vegan all organic ckickies) can absolutely clean a carcass. They'll pick up what the dogs miss.


----------



## Bruce

Yep. Chickens are about as far from vegan as an animal can get.


----------



## Alaskan

Got in the truck... ready to plow...  oops...
Spouse used it last...  

So yep, chains need to be put back on.

So here I am... waiting for the kids to roll about in the snow for me.

It sure is nice having big boys.   I remember when they were tiny and I was the one rolling about in the snow.. my fingers freezing off.  Brrrr


----------



## Alaskan

Well.. . Blast all....

I made it up to the church parking lot...  stopped to talk to the priest...  so put the emergency brake on...  

Finished talking...  reached down to pull up on the emergency brake release..  and yanked some wires instead.  

So yep...  

Turns out they connected to the plow controls...  

 

Called kid #3...  he is now poking about at the wires.



Ha!  He fixed it.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Turns out they connected to the plow controls...


They connected WHAT to the plow controls??

How is the borrowed kid working out?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> They connected WHAT to the plow controls??
> 
> How is the borrowed kid working out?


Kid #3 has been in charge of rewiring all plow truck stuff...  and there was just a loop of wire just barely dangling below the dash on the far left... close to the part you yank to release the emergency brake...

He is currently in the midst of welding, drilling, and painting a removable light bar for the truck....

Anyway... he was able to fix it pretty fast... less than 2 minutes. 

And then I had to plow a jillion times up and down one little stretch....  

Finally better there... decided 1:30 was late enough, I wanted lunch!

So, I turned to go up my driveway,  could barely tell I had plowed....

Yep... still snowing.


----------



## Alaskan

Tiny church there in the middle


----------



## Alaskan

Can't decide....  should I plow now...

Or wait until morning????

Lots of wind...  blew a bunch of the already plowed snow back into the driveways. 

Some of the drifts are big enough to be an issue...

Sigh


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> It sure is nice having big boys. I remember when they were tiny and I was the one rolling about in the snow.. my fingers freezing off. Brrrr


I'm waiting for my boys to get big enough to open the gate for me. Yea again I started late.
Glad you got the truck running again and so quick. It's nice of you to clear up to the church. Last time I tried to use the blade on the tractor to clear the little roads around here (thank goodness it's not often) I found the pen that holds the blade up was gone and the only reason it didn't fall off was the angle iron on the front setting on a straight piece to let you change angles without it falling smooth down was the only thing holding it up.
It was a really old angle blade when I bought it 10yrs ago.


----------



## Alaskan

Crealcritter said:


> And here I am 11:30 PM at 66 degrees fahrenheit, winds howling from the south and thunder storms on the way.
> 
> I have one question for you. When all that snow pack finally melts, how in the world do you deal with mud city? The mud has to be at least ankle deep,  if not deeper, when the snow melts.


Well... depends on the year...  how fast the ground thaws...  and how fast the snow melts...

Yes.. the chicken yard can be solid mud for a while...

And my driveway...  well..  it will on occasion try to swallow cars.  You need to know where the soft spots are....

Last year we had to put up a barricade to make sure that zero people tried to drive up... and we took as few trips on it as possible....  but then "break up" finally comes to an end, the road firms up again, and good to go!


----------



## Alaskan

Our barn was bad one year... but then we did some land sculpting...  and it stayed pretty good after that...  and as soon as enough snow melts we would put the horses in the pasture... so they stayed out of the mud.

Only one year ...it rained constantly one summer...  Buzz got rain rot, I was so worried about their feet... and the biting flies and gnats and all such things about ate them alive..   

We had so much space for the goats... never had issues with them...  nothing got muddy.  The barn stayed dry.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> I'm waiting for my boys to get big enough to open the gate for me. Yea again I started late.
> Glad you got the truck running again and so quick. It's nice of you to clear up to the church. Last time I tried to use the blade on the tractor to clear the little roads around here (thank goodness it's not often) I found the pen that holds the blade up was gone and the only reason it didn't fall off was the angle iron on the front setting on a straight piece to let you change angles without it falling smooth down was the only thing holding it up.
> It was a really old angle blade when I bought it 10yrs ago.


Did you get it fixed back up?


----------



## CLSranch

No. Haven't got that pin yet. And I don't need it right now. The other welding requirements above that, were procrastanated  then it got to dry and windy to weld. I've been wondering about welding something where the pin goes but I believe it is made to be removable and changed. If I weld something I have to torch it off. I have a torch but a pin is faster and can be done by the neighbor if he's using it. 
BTW the neighbors brother was asking me about doing some road work for him I mentioned it needed fixed and the neighbor said is that why it fell off the other day (while I was gone) is that what that bolt does.
I noticed as soon as it changed directions and the front pen was where it was supposed to be.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Can't decide....  should I plow now...
> 
> Or wait until morning????
> 
> Lots of wind...  blew a bunch of the already plowed snow back into the driveways.
> 
> Some of the drifts are big enough to be an issue...
> 
> Sigh


Too late to help you with that decision but I figure I better get out there when it gets to the "I'm going to have trouble if we get any more" stage. Of course the snow removal equipment has a lot to do with that decision. At the old house it was all backs and shovels, easier to get out there every 3 or 4". With a driveway only big enough for 3 cars it wasn't that hard. What you DID have to do though was get on the plow berms ASAP; paved, salted road. Those would be a foot high and wide and heavy as wet cement even in a moderate snowfall.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> No. Haven't got that pin yet. And I don't need it right now. The other welding requirements above that, were procrastanated  then it got to dry and windy to weld. I've been wondering about welding something where the pin goes but I believe it is made to be removable and changed. If I weld something I have to torch it off. I have a torch but a pin is faster and can be done by the neighbor if he's using it.
> BTW the neighbors brother was asking me about doing some road work for him I mentioned it needed fixed and the neighbor said is that why it fell off the other day (while I was gone) is that what that bolt does.
> I noticed as soon as it changed directions and the front pen was where it was supposed to be.


 so he borrowed it without asking?


----------



## CLSranch

No. I was gone 6-8wks at a time last march-Jan. He would bring firewood for DW in trade for hrs on the tractor this winter. Home in 2019 he would hire me to do tractor work. He's also my "adopted" family and my wife's literal Uncle.
But apparently he new about it long before I did.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> No. I was gone 6-8wks at a time last march-Jan. He would bring firewood for DW in trade for hrs on the tractor this winter. Home in 2019 he would hire me to do tractor work. He's also my "adopted" family and my wife's literal Uncle.
> But apparently he new about it long before I did.


Ah, then...  perfectly fine.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Too late to help you with that decision but I figure I better get out there when it gets to the "I'm going to have trouble if we get any more" stage. Of course the snow removal equipment has a lot to do with that decision. At the old house it was all backs and shovels, easier to get out there every 3 or 4". With a driveway only big enough for 3 cars it wasn't that hard. What you DID have to do though was get on the plow berms ASAP; paved, salted road. Those would be a foot high and wide and heavy as wet cement even in a moderate snowfall.


The state plow guys are actually pretty good at our drive.

On some little driveways,  yes, the berms can be horrid.


----------



## Alaskan

New FedEx delivery driver...
Poor woman

Met her at the bottom of my driveway...she almost got stuck


----------



## Bruce

She'll learn to love you same as we do Al 



CLSranch said:


> But apparently he new about it long before I did.


Gee you'd think he COULD have mentioned it!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Plowing done... work done...

And yes, I actually agreed to play for a front loader to come up... for the SECOND time this year. 

A couple of the corners are getting tight.

And it is March...  month of heavy snows.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> She'll learn to love you same as we do Al


Ha!

Just can't imagine starting a delivery job in the winter...  no idea where ditches are... which roads go where...

I told her she better go down to the pond to turn around... she was about to do a very long reverse...

She said,"what pond?"

Poor woman!


----------



## Alaskan

Crealcritter said:


> Fedex vans have tracks and skis up there?


They should!  Or snow machines.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Just can't imagine starting a delivery job in the winter... no idea where ditches are... which roads go where...


Good point! There is a spot on our road where you would THINK the road is a few feet wider in the winter than it really is. There is a nice 2' deep 3' wide ditch, the land rises noticeably on the other side. Get a couple of inches off the plowed part and you are definitely calling a tow truck and possibly facing fairly expensive repairs.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Good point! There is a spot on our road where you would THINK the road is a few feet wider in the winter than it really is. There is a nice 2' deep 3' wide ditch, the land rises noticeably on the other side. Get a couple of inches off the plowed part and you are definitely calling a tow truck and possibly facing fairly expensive repairs.


Yeah... my first winter up here I kept landing in the ditch...

All of the "shoulders" that were just snowed in ditches.


----------



## CLSranch

I had a friend almost die in Iowa i think from stepping into a nice flat dich to cut across while walking to the store. The nice & flat was 10' deep. He barely crawled out and made it back to the hotel and THEY almost killed him from throwing a comforter in the dryer then rubbing him down. It heated him up to fast. They were looking at multiple amputations until a specialist showed up let him keep all his digits.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> I had a friend almost die in Iowa i think from stepping into a nice flat dich to cut across while walking to the store. The nice & flat was 10' deep. He barely crawled out and made it back to the hotel and THEY almost killed him from throwing a comforter in the dryer then rubbing him down. It heated him up to fast. They were looking at multiple amputations until a specialist showed up let him keep all his digits.


Oh good grief!



A good cell phone... saves lives up here.


----------



## Alaskan

Cold


Brrrrrr


----------



## CLSranch

62 here today. Yet still not the ideal climate for elephant ears.


----------



## Alaskan

Ah, the joys of March!

Snowing again.

I forgot to snap a photo. 

Tired...  we are way behind the rest of everyone else this year with our Easter/Pascha.  So this week starts our Lent.


----------



## Alaskan

Kid 3 using a blow torch in the living room to tighten up the shrink wrap around wires on his home made light bar.



I have been watching him carefully... hasn't singed the leather chair.


----------



## Bruce

I don't suppose it is a SMALL blowtorch. Hopefully not a weed killer blow torch!


----------



## Alaskan

Tired kid 3... with blow torch..

It is the one we use to start up the wood stove.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> It is the one we use to start up the wood stove.


Cheater cheater. That's what I use if it's late and a sudden cold front comes in. I didn't today though just asked the wife whYYYY didn't you put a log on the stove while I was at work It was a nice warm day (bur it's getting cold tonight). I used a starter fluid type gel that I like and the feed store sells.


----------



## Baymule

@CLSranch how close are you to Guthrie? Our DD is in the running for a job in Edmond, but nothing is decided yet. They have been up there to look around and like Oklahoma. They are trying to tempt me into moving with questions like "How many acres would we have to buy to get you to move? We saw 80 acres for sale with a creek and 2 lakes on it......"   They want us close to them. We moved here to be close to them, then they moved away for a job. I only want to move 1 more time and I don't think it will be Oklahoma. 

But all this talk of snow plowing and snow drifts is not impressing me one bit. I love east Texas, I'll take the heat because I don't have to shovel or plow snow in the winter. That's what air conditioning is for LOL 

Thunderstorm rolled in, TV and internet satellite is off, can't post this. TV is telling us we have signal loss, no kidding. 

TV is back, I'll see if this will post. Nope. 2 out of 5 dogs are in the house, snoring peacefully on the floor. Our male Great Pyrenees Trip, will jump fences to get to the house when a storm comes in. As long he is in the house with us, he is ok. He has us trained very well to let him in. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> It is the one we use to start up the wood stove.


Definitely cheating!! 

Also a bit big for shrink tube, glad he was careful and didn't just melt it.


----------



## CLSranch

Baymule said:


> @CLSranch how close are you to Guthrie?


3 hrs East north east. It snows more over there than here but gets colder (for 2 days at a time) here. Usually we get a couple of snows a year that's gone in a week. Lucky to get a snow man for DS1


----------



## Alaskan

I love that blow torch ...  you don't have to split as much kindling.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> @CLSranch how close are you to Guthrie? Our DD is in the running for a job in Edmond, but nothing is decided yet. They have been up there to look around and like Oklahoma. They are trying to tempt me into moving with questions like "How many acres would we have to buy to get you to move? We saw 80 acres for sale with a creek and 2 lakes on it......"   They want us close to them. We moved here to be close to them, then they moved away for a job. I only want to move 1 more time and I don't think it will be Oklahoma.
> 
> But all this talk of snow plowing and snow drifts is not impressing me one bit. I love east Texas, I'll take the heat because I don't have to shovel or plow snow in the winter. That's what air conditioning is for LOL
> 
> Thunderstorm rolled in, TV and internet satellite is off, can't post this. TV is telling us we have signal loss, no kidding.
> 
> TV is back, I'll see if this will post. Nope. 2 out of 5 dogs are in the house, snoring peacefully on the floor. Our male Great Pyrenees Trip, will jump fences to get to the house when a storm comes in. As long he is in the house with us, he is ok. He has us trained very well to let him in. LOL


Yeah...  definitely snows in Oklahoma... but the winters are short.


----------



## Alaskan

New picture...  no new snow since... Sunday.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Yeah...  definitely snows in Oklahoma... but the winters are short.


Compared to your winter or mine? LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Compared to your winter or mine? LOL




Compared to mine!


----------



## Alaskan

Blah...

Hard having 4 drivers and 2 cars.....

Kid 3 was getting an allergy shot...  had to leave before getting it...  drive home, switch cars.... run back into town.

I forgot to remind kid 3 he had to take the stick into town... he took the auto...

Eldest (yes, eldest) can't drive the stick, and had a job interview....

I told eldest I could have driven him..  but eldest would like to NOT be driven to a job interview by a parent.... 

Whatever...  we really need another functional vehicle...

 

Actually... we usually have 5 drivers for 2 cars...  and of the 3 driving kids only ONE can drive the stick....

But kid 2 is still taking care of the in-laws... so gets to drive their very nice, shiny,  shiny truck.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like it is time for the boys to learn to drive stick!!!

Of course my girls have no experience, they've never driven anything but a Prius. When DD2 was in driver's ed and it was her turn to drive she knew she had to put the key in the slot (having watched others do it) but had no idea what to do next.


----------



## messybun

We used to tear around my grandpa’s mowed fields. When I was too little dad would control the petals, but still a good start lol.


----------



## CLSranch

I've showed my wife enough to get the standard somewhere if I have a broke leg or some other extreme hindering me from driving. She can't drive my newer auto truck. The stick is a long wheel base 1+ton dually. The last time I had it stuck I got the tractor close then got her and put it in gear she got in it spun and stayed in place. I got on the tractor and started to push it creeped then I had to yell give it some fuel, after it popped out of the mud and over the hump she forgot about the clutch. Fortunately it died before it hit anything.


----------



## farmerjan

Can't even buy a lighter PU with standard/straight drive anymore.  Several years ago we were at the WVA state fair looking at all the outside stuff and had to go check out the trucks.  The guy was really trying to do a sell job on a nice new 1/2 ton PU... and i went along for a little bit and he was telling of all the wonderful things for a nice farm girl like me....... so then he went on about the automatic and all this and that.... my DS burst out into hysterics.... and the guy said what was so funny... DS said do you want to tell him or me.... and I said well, I would like to know the difference in the price for a straight drive and what were the transmission options.... and the guy looked at me and said we don't put standard shift in the pick ups and why would you want to do all that.....automatic is so much easier and if this goes wrong you are covered by this warranty,  and all this drivel.... and I said the first time I had to roll it to get it started and it was an automatic and I can't,,,  that is the last time I drive an automatic....and where the hell would the service department be when I am out in a field somewhere and stuck because all the fancy gadgets and computer ships shut it down????  The guy looked at my DS and said she's kidding right??? and DS said I don't think you ought to try her on that... no she is not kidding....she is very serious.....  I said if you are not putting a straight drive in a new pu then you will never sell me one even if I won the lottery....  and DS just shook his head and we walked away...

Everyone should know the basics of how to drive one in case of some sort of emergency.... and how to drive an older normal vehicle that uses a standard key and to have to do things like change a tire, and check the basic stuff under the hood.


----------



## farmerjan

CLSranch said:


> I've showed my wife enough to get the standard somewhere if I have a broke leg or some other extreme hindering me from driving. She can't drive my newer auto truck. The stick is a long wheel base 1+ton dually. The last time I had it stuck I got the tractor close then got her and put it in gear she got in it spun and stayed in place. I got on the tractor and started to push it creeped then I had to yell give it some fuel, after it popped out of the mud and over the hump she forgot about the clutch. Fortunately it died before it hit anything.


Good for you teaching the basics....


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah...  I am with you all... the practical stuff is crazy important. 


Kid 1 has learning issues... only finally got his drivers license just this past fall...

I have tried to teach him a stick a time or 2...  he can move the plow truck forward to get the chains on for me... but he can't yet "drive" a stick.

Anyway... started to practice with him today... I think I could have gotten it into that head of his... now that he is older his brain just works better.... but then the engine started to overheat...  so we had to call it quits.

Kid 2 has some anxiety issues...  so he didn't get his driver's license until ... same time as Kid 1 actually, this past fall.  And he was so freaked!  With covid, he had to take the test in the big city,  couldn't take it in our small town. 

Anyway, now that Kid 2 is driving a bunch, he is feeling more confident driving...  so this summer when the roads are better, I think it will be time to teach him.

For some reason Kid 3 has never had issues with driving... or anything practical.


----------



## Bruce

They are all different Al!!! Both of my girls got their licenses the same summer. I think that was 4 years ago when DD1 was 23 and DD2 was 21. They had no interest and DD1 still isn't all that fond of driving.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> Anyway... started to practice with him today... I think I could have gotten it into that head of his... now that he is older his brain just works better..


Yayyy


Alaskan said:


> but then the engine started to overheat... so we had to call it quits.


"Homer Simpson" DOH oh that's great timing.


Alaskan said:


> Anyway, now that Kid 2 is driving a bunch, he is feeling more confident driving... so this summer when the roads are better, I think it will be time to teach him.


Well he should be better with the roads by then and able to focus on the stick part of it.


Alaskan said:


> For some reason Kid 3 has never had issues with driving... or anything practical.


Some are gifted or better than others. I like to think that of me.   I'm the third boy.lol Yet when my grandpa tried to teach me how to drive a stick, my first time with a stick, I threw grandma off the tail gate trying to back up out of the drive..


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Yet when my grandpa tried to teach me how to drive a stick, my first time with a stick, I threw grandma off the tail gate trying to back up out of the drive..


Why was she on the tailgate????


----------



## Alaskan

So...

4 of the kids,  plus loaner kid, all drove themselves to the ski resort 4 hours away (kid 3 driving, since he is a better driver than kid 2).

They took the better car, the only automatic,  since it is a long drive...

So when kid 1 had to go into town for a job thing... I had to drive him down...  and after the job thing we attempted the lesson on how to drive a stick...

What I didn't mention is that I did my errands...  and then had time to kill....

So I went to the coffee house... but, remember, I no longer drink coffee....

So... what to drink????

Well..... to the right of the long list of coffee choices were odd things I never look at...so I picked the first one on that list.... Chai Sounded tootie frooty, so probably caffeine free???? 


Then they asked if I wanted my Chai as zen Chai or as Alaska Chai... again...


I guessed that Alaska probably meant they added caffeine... so picked zen... zen is supposed to be calm... right? Calm should equal no caffeine.

Yes...I COULD have asked questions... but nope, I didn't.

Anyway... the zen Chai wasn't as scary as I thought it might be... it was odd... smelled odd... but nice.... tasted ok....

I am SO old and stuck in my ways.


----------



## CLSranch

Grandpa WAS going to drive and only a few hundred yards so he thought it a good time to start.. Well it's a short drive and with me and grandpa in the front of a single cab with driving lessons, it's not that bad to sit on the tail gate half way across a 30acre pasture.


----------



## Bruce

That would be a pretty bumpy ride ANYWHERE on my 5 acres of pasture.


----------



## Alaskan

Looks like eldest finally got a job with decent hours... which means...   we will be down a car.

This is going to get tricky. 

So...  2 kids started to dig out the old Ford, we will try to get the front end fixed for a reasonable cost....

After hours of work... not yet done


----------



## Bruce

He couldn't have found that job a couple of months from now when the sun will have the old Ford shoveled out?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> He couldn't have found that job a couple of months from now when the sun will have the old Ford shoveled out?




That was my thought.


----------



## Alaskan

Snowing again today...

Looking at my garden fence


----------



## Bruce

I see that you are ready for the flood when all that snow melts.


----------



## Alaskan

No flood,but yes mud.


----------



## Alaskan

Youngest doing a math game...  dry erase marker in mouth....  and the parrot on his leg.






I love homeschooling.  Can't imagine getting rid of kids while they are still this young.


----------



## Alaskan

Snow/ hailing today... so yes,  sure sign of spring.



Also...  I had to drive into town, and the road was almost completely snow free!!!!!  

Driving back up the hill someone was following me...  it was funny...

I was driving all over the road,  first in our lane, then completely in the oncoming traffic lane... then in the middle of the road...  swinging first this way and then that....

Little 2 lane road.

I couldn't understand why the person behind me didn't follow my lead. 

They would wiggle back and forth a bit, but never more than two feet out of our lane.

Couldn't understand if they are one of those people that "must follow the rules no matter what" or they just don't care if their car runs directly through the middle of six inch deep potholes.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> I love homeschooling. Can't imagine getting rid of kids while they are still this young.


My wife asked if we were going to send our kids to pre-k. I said it's for people to lazy to be with their own kids or for 2 working parents as a free (at least you already paid) baby sitter/daycare.
  The other day the principal said it is state law that they have to go to pre-k after the teacher asked the wife and she said no. Wife was talking to him because our oldest (3) is at the school for speech therapy. I'm still not sure if it's true or he just said that because he believes kids should and/or they get paid more for having more kids.
  We were talking about sending them to school until 3rd grade for socialazation then home school for actual learning. With 2 hermit parents they don't get to play with or see any other kids very often.

 Also I remember when the dry erase or chalk was used "to do" the math not the tablet. Doing a lot of math for work I still use soap stone and the wall or pen/pencil and paper when EVERYONE near me pulls out their phone for basic stuff. They tell me they have pipe fitter/construction apps for your phone. Then I pull out my flip phone.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Also I remember when the dry erase or chalk was used "to do" the math not the tablet.


Yep!  The kids all have dry erase boards and dry erase markers...  use them oodles for math and for penmanship. 



CLSranch said:


> Then I pull out my flip phone.


 


CLSranch said:


> We were talking about sending them to school until 3rd grade for socialazation then home school for actual learning.


I hear that argument all of the time...  and it never resonated with me. "Regular" school is ... odd.

My eldest has issues -sigh- some aspergers or autism or some such... plus some learning hurdles...as well as severe ADHD.

So I was very careful to properly socialize.   So.....    We had "play with kids you know" at church coffee hour; where most of the time I had to watch him like a hawk, since he needed to be taught how exactly all normal social interactions are supposed to work.

Then we had "socialize with familiar strangers" so, the weekly grocery store and post office (small town, so often the same checker).  

Then we had "interact with complete strangers" which was harder...  but once a week we would go to the park,  or ice skating at the town pond... or the beach...  and learn how to talk to complete strangers.

At the end... even with all of his many issues, he is better with socialization than most schooled kids (he is now 22). (Except of course for a few aspergers type things I just couldn't get him past)

As to speech... eldest also needed speech 

I first took him to the free speech services at the school...  waste of time.  They worked hard at teaching him to stand in line and raise his hand.  Not what he or I needed....  I finally found a private speech therapist,  my insurance actually covered most of the cost.. and she was a gift from God.  Not saying your kid isn't getting the help he needs at the school...  I am just saying to make sure he is getting what he needs... and if he isn't,  keep looking.

I looked up homeschool laws in Oklahoma.   Law says they must be in school starting at age 5.  And, if you do not want the kid in school at age 5, then yes, you have to tell them that you are homeschooling the kid.

Here is a Link

Homeschool isn't for everyone.   There is a crazy amount of work involved.   I had a mile long list of what I wanted to teach my kids.  But from the start, I wrote down what was most important to me to teach my kids, and numbered them in order of importance.   I definitely got those items on the top 5 firmly in my kids.  But I did not get to everything on that list!

It turns out that academics weren't in my top 5.  Maybe if they had been, eldest could have made it through college... but maybe not...  he has a bunch of issues.

2nd is 19, finishing up his 2nd year of college and still all straight As.  He did have to start with the lower level (below college level but taken in college) math in college, and it was hard for him... but he made it through.  He is now taking his last college math class, college level statistics,  still not good at math, still doesn't like it, but is making an A.

Kid 3 is 17, has one more year of high-school. (Late birthday)  His mind isn't quite normal either...  and really struggles with math and English.   But... I have finally gotten him to write a good 5 paragraph paper...  and he is finally, slowly, understanding Algebra.  He totally understands practical "normal" math. Anyway, not sure he could make it through college...  but he has been working at a dirtwork shop for over 2 years now, and is brilliant with his hands.  He forges knives, welds trailers from scratch, repairs all mechanical things.

Anyway, he will do great job wise..just probably not college.

Kid 4 is almost "normal" and kid 5 is "normal" ...  so both of those could probably go through college if they want...  but they are grade 7 and 9 now... so still a ways to go.

I wrote that book to make clear that:
1.  even with the same parents / homeschool setup, results vary WILDLY depending on each kid.
2. Each brain works differently,  and learns differently.  If you homeschool you can keep researching,  learning and adapting your teaching methods to best meet the needs of the kid


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> I first took him to the free speech services at the school... waste of time. They worked hard at teaching him to stand in line and raise his hand. Not what he or I needed.... I finally found a private speech therapist, my insurance actually covered most of the cost.. and she was a gift from God. Not saying your kid isn't getting the help he needs at the school... I am just saying to make sure he is getting what he needs... and if he isn't, keep looking.


Fortunately since he's not in school yet it's a 1 on 1 once a week with one of the teachers. I'd like it to be more than one 30min a week. But that's enough for him right now.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> Fortunately since he's not in school yet it's a 1 on 1 once a week with one of the teachers. I'd like it to be more than one 30min a week. But that's enough for him right now.


Oddly... when my eldest was doing speech in the public school... he wasn't yet attending school either...

But the speech class was him with 2 to 3 other kids. It was never 1 on 1.

I know, crazy.


----------



## CLSranch

That IS odd. Also another reason I've been thinking more about homeschooling. The lack of teaching. I guess that's why you need a college education today to work at McDonald's or Wal-Mart.   My only big thing going for school is interaction with other people outside of the house. I leave for up to 10 (not often but possible) weeks at a time and they're here with mom.
 He was a daddy's boy until I went to San Antonio then Odessa. We were cutting wood before he could walk or crawl. I'd set the frozen milk on the dash in the sun with the defroster on so he'd have some milk after his nap.


----------



## Alaskan

In my household the homeschooling has been 100% my thing...  

In your case since your wife would be it for chunks of time, she would have to be willing to do all of the work.

There are bunches of socialization opportunities out there...  

The tiny town next to us has lots of things for kids.  Tumble classes, art classes, music day camp....  but you have to drive there.

Also, some areas have active homeschool groups that set up great activities.


----------



## Bruce

CLSranch said:


> The other day the principal said it is state law that they have to go to pre-k


I think Al checked it out for you but I'm pretty sure that at least here the schools have to PROVIDE pre-K but no one HAS to attend

Al, how old is your cockatoo?


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure that at least here the schools have to PROVIDE pre-K but no one HAS to attend


I believe he was pushing his own agenda to have another head for govt. funding. It may lower his head count by 2.


----------



## Baymule

Our daughter is a college professor, graduated with her Bachlor's at 19, had 2 Masters Degrees at 22. She is 34 now, married (at 19) has 3 girls and will finish her Doctorate this summer. A university in Edmond, Oklahoma is interested in her and will let her know next week if she has the job or not. Her husband is equally brilliant and is a public school Assistant Principle. 

My son is 38, finished high school and got jobs doing various things, even a carnival job making funnel cakes in Chicago one time. He got a job in Galveston, sending supplies out to the oil drilling platforms out in the Gulf of Mexico, there he found his career job. He ran cranes. The place he worked was an under the radar type of place, he was not licensed for any of the things that they had him doing. He took the classes, got his first license, and was on his way. He is now licensed for every type of crane except the ones on top of tall buildings, he wanted no part of that. He also is safety certified. He loves what he does, and until Covid hit, was making crap loads of money. He has invested it well. His house is a very nice RV 5th wheel, he usually drives a fairly new truck and writes off his expenses. He bought a house 2 years ago that needed lots of work, it is on 2 1/2 acres. He is doing a lot of work on the whole place. His goal is to fix up the house for a rental, add a double wide for rental and have a place to park his RV when he is in from a job. He just got two 40' Conex box shipping containers this week. They are going to be his storage and he's going to build a roof between them for RV parking. Covid grounded him in January 2020. He found a local job as the crane operator and is happy in his work. His only complaint is that it now takes him a month to make what he used to make in a week, he's waiting on the big jobs to come back, then he'll be gone again. He is equally brilliant as his sister, but has no desire for academics.

As already quoted, each kid is different. They will find their place in life, it is up to us as parents to see that they get all they NEED, not WANT, as children, a firm foundation that they can build on.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> A university in Edmond, Oklahoma is interested in her and will let her know next week if she has the job or not. Her husband is equally brilliant and is a public school Assistant Principle.


Yet another move? Can the SIL get a job in OK?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I think Al checked it out for you but I'm pretty sure that at least here the schools have to PROVIDE pre-K but no one HAS to attend
> 
> Al, how old is your cockatoo?


16 years old.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Yet another move? Can the SIL get a job in OK?


Maybe. Male teachers are in demand, so even if he went back to teaching, yes, he can get a job. BUT, won't know for another week.


----------



## Bruce

That would put them  BIT closer to you


----------



## Alaskan

Picture from today, looking out my front door... right after I had the youngest chop steps into the snow slope that leads down to my door.


----------



## Alaskan

Snowing again today...

Pretty thick too... might have to plow tonight or tomorrow... not yet sure.


----------



## CLSranch

I just planted canteloupe in the garden. Not trying to rub it in, just sayin.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> I just planted canteloupe in the garden. Not trying to rub it in, just sayin.


----------



## Alaskan

Walkin' home today.


----------



## Bruce

From? 
Anchorage perhaps 

I think the snow banks have shrunk a centimeter.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> From?
> Anchorage perhaps
> 
> I think the snow banks have shrunk a centimeter.


Nah...  walking home from church.

Walking home from Anchorage  

20 months later...


----------



## Alaskan

Driving home today...

This is my driveway. 








I am in a GOOD mood... had my yearly physical,  blood pressure is the same (so, great), my cholesterol numbers are actually better this year!!!  Also, blood sugar numbers are the same ..  so not worse.   I did not expect such good news!


----------



## Bruce

Great news Al! And you got to drive today instead of walk


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Great news Al! And you got to drive today instead of walk


So true!


----------



## farmerjan

Plowing again??? or will it melt enough?   Still pretty to look at... and with 70's the past few days;  all I want to do is look.... from a distance!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Did one fast plow on Friday...

And... yes.... snowing again today!!  

Where did that promise of 40 degrees go???

Well...  it better show up on Monday!  

If someone could tell me how to control the weather...  well... that would be nice.


----------



## Bruce

I took the blower off the garden tractor yesterday and put on the mowing deck. Won't need it RIGHT yet but we are having early spring. The daffodils are already up and the grass is growing. 70°F the last 3 days, unreal!!

And yes us wimpy northerns DO think that is hot on a sunny day.


----------



## Alaskan

I agree, 70 is super hot for someone used to cold...

But my 4 feet + of snow is still out there, and a blizzard is in full swing.....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


>


Yes...  yes....

I agree....

But then... it isn't even mid April.  So, no reason to complain. 

AND I bought a new set of shoes...  they have cleats in them,  but the cleats are small enough you can still wear them into stores...  so no more falling for me!


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> 70°F the last 3 days, unreal!!
> 
> And yes us wimpy northerns DO think that is hot on a sunny day.


It hit 82 Sun. 65 yesterday so I wore my thermals all day and a hoodie under my long sleeve until 10 am., then got cold after lunch with the north wind.
I do NOT like it cold. Even the cold here. When working up North the northerns give me grief about freezing. I say come to OK when it's 115f in the shade with 92% humidity and haul hay with me. I can't anymore but we used to put up 15,000 bales a week at times. Average was 1,200 a day depending on the baler. Now I wouldn't want 1,200 a week.


----------



## Bruce

I'm happy to not do 1,200 EVER!


----------



## CLSranch

Bruce said:


> I'm happy to not do 1,200 EVER!


Having a hay monster is amazing.


----------



## Alaskan

Wow...  that brings back memories. 

As a kid I would get hay with my grandfather,  load it into his stock trailer...  load it into the back of the truck...

Then ride home in the stock trailer stuffed full of hay...  cab was just a 3 man cab,  so grandfather,  dad and uncle.


----------



## Bruce

It was nice of them to let you ride on the hay instead of inside the stuffy cab.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> It was nice of them to let you ride on the hay instead of inside the stuffy cab.


 I am not that old.    

By that time ridding on a lap was illegal (I think) but riding in the bed or a pickup truck, or a stock trailer made of metal pipe and full of hay, was just fine. 

Thet made riding in the bed illegal... in the 90s????


----------



## farmerjan

@CLSranch , we do a fair amount of sq bales.... mostly all 2nd cutting as we mostly roll all first cutting.... but a good day for us is about 3-500.... that is a kicker baler and stacking in the wagon so they don't get all mis-shapen since sometimes it is several days or more until they get unloaded.... usually sold and delivered.  Since my ankle and knee  problems, I can no longer ride the wagon to stack.... so we have the kicker.... I do most all the raking and tedding, DS does the cutting and then baling.... and he works full time with VDOT.... plus all our cattle... I think the most we did in a day was about 800-1000.... but we had help and several of the wagons got unloaded right onto a couple of people's trailers and trucks right at the field....we have 5 wagons so can handle 5-600 at best if stacked real high....

Hoping that I can do more once the knees get replaced...but it is a "young persons job" more than a "old persons job".


----------



## CLSranch

farmerjan said:


> Hoping that I can do more once the knees get replaced...but it is a "young persons job" more than a "old persons job".


Your darn right. That was half my life time ago and with a hay monster. For those that don't know what that is it's a EX school bus or fire truck stripped down and turned into a flat bed then ad a nose with a chain drive that picks them up and puts them on/off the flat bed so no bucking on the trailer and less bucking in the barn. It IS GREAT if that's all you do for a living.


----------



## Alaskan

Snow mist this morning,  snow storm now...

Warm enough to be slushy, but  

And of course...  we cracked a bit of the plow mount, and started cracking at a weld... so took the plow off the truck...

Guess I get to pay someone else to plow this mess.


----------



## Alaskan

Morning


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I noticed you left the word GOOD  out


----------



## Alaskan

B&B Happy goats said:


> I noticed you left the word GOOD  out


Maybe I will add it back in next week.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well I sure hope you get some GOOD mornings soon, .your snow has to go away at some point...for a little while at least


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Guess I get to pay someone else to plow this mess.


Send the boys out on the ATVs



Alaskan said:


> Morning


Not bad, I can easily pick out the vehicles


----------



## Alaskan

Some photos kid 2 took when he stopped at the overlook on his way to the dump.

Yes, way less snow than at my house, way lower elevation.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...End of snow season...

So kid #3 saw a used Snowmachine for sale,  and he had blown up his just a week or so back...

So yep.  The money he had been saving up for a commuter.   Or for parts to fix his THREE motionless vehicles.... went into the snowmachine.   

I haven't seen the kid so happy in I don't know when.  He zoomed about the house in it, reveling in the speed.


----------



## Bruce

And soon it will be sitting beside the barn waiting for snow


----------



## Alaskan

So true!

Because TODAY, the Sandhill cranes made it to our house!

So yes...  still enough snow for son to try out the new-to-him snowmachine, but hopefully that snow will be leaving soon.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> but hopefully that snow will be leaving soon.


Looks like it is almost gone now 
Those cranes aren't real nervous are they!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Looks like it is almost gone now
> Those cranes aren't real nervous are they!


Nope, as long as you walk slowly, they are just fine with you being there.


----------



## Alaskan

So excited that I made it through Pascha!!

I had to (for the first time ever) step up and do a bunch of the choir stuff.

My voice was giving out towards the end..  singing twice a day is NOT my norm.

And I was so proud of my kids.

12 year old was altar boy and did NOT fall asleep, even with the service running until 2:30 am.

And eldest was up until 3:30am ( service,  then social gathering) and then still got to work the next day.

Eldest




In the procession, Youngest and eldest..then priest


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> even with the service running until 2:30 am.


 


Alaskan said:


> And eldest was up until 3:30am ( service, then social gathering) and then still got to work the next day.


----------



## Alaskan

From yesterday,  a pair of mallards. 

They must be lamo underdog mallards, because at lower elevations there are fully thawed ponds. 

But nope, they have chosen my still mostly frozen pond. 

One is hidden behind the still slightly submerged and frozen in place duck island, the other one you can see standing   on the ice.


----------



## Alaskan

I am currently in the big city... so I can look at cars tomorrow. 

Wow...  

Has it been 2 years since I have stayed the night here?  3????

Anyway.

Wow.

Anyway... ugly place.

And traffic,  lots of traffic.


----------



## Bruce

I'm sure it is a shock to your system (maybe not as big a shock as when you see the price of vehicles).
It was really nice driving on the roads last early summer when pretty much no one was going anywhere. Of course traffic here looks like nothing compared to big cities even when everyone is out.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> when you see the price of vehicles)


  

They say it will take FOREVER to get the lower end model cars in stock.

The new car lot is mostly empty.

They are no longer are open on Sundays because inventory is so low.


----------



## Alaskan

Well.... I went car shopping by myself.

Spent more than I should have... but I CAN afford it...and it has extra bells and whistles that are super nice.


----------



## Bruce

You'll have it a long time, spread the cost over those years and it isn't so bad 
Some of the new safety bells and whistles are quite useful.

So what did you get?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You'll have it a long time, spread the cost over those years and it isn't so bad
> Some of the new safety bells and whistles are quite useful.
> 
> So what did you get?


Subaru Forester 

I was seriously looking at the smallest jeep (so much less money), but no one in my home town does warranty work on them... and the salesman clearly wasn't motivated to make me happy.

At subaru the Crosstrek is the cheapest with ground clearance... but they had ZERO in stock, no new ones, and no old ones.  Also, everyone I know that has driven one says visibility in that model is poor.

They had only 8 Foresters in stock, all various higher end models, and of the 8, 5 were white!   i don't want a white car... I would lose it in the first snow bank.

they had i think three lower end models (so lower cost) en-route...  all three were already sold.

they had a FEW outbacks in stock... but I really didn't want a car that big...

I asked about ordering a Forester...  he said they had no idea about inventory... everything was so funky at present...  there lot for new cars was almost empty.

So I pointed to the less expensive gray car, and said that was what I wanted.   

Not sure how I feel about some of these gadgets....  the "big brother is watching" parts are disturbing. But I researched... have to get a pretty old car to avoid that.

I do like the backup camera, and the blinking lights that tell me when someone is in my blind spot. 

I did get heated seats... I have missed them for 15 years....  I am very glad to have them again. 

I also got a heated steering wheel which I have never had but always wanted.

It also comes with the cool "open and close without touching" hatch back.

AND leather seats, and full rubber floor mat trays to hold all of the mud, snow, and filth.  Never have understood people that want carpet floor mats.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> i don't want a white car... I would lose it in the first snow bank.


Nah, white cars get dirty really fast, it would be a brown spot in the white snow  Grey or brown match the dirt well and don't look as dirty as light and dark cars. Of course my Prime is Silver and DW's Leaf is medium dark blue ... because that is what was available.

My guess is the Subaru will be more reliable than the Jeep.

Carpeted floor mats are for people who live where it never snows and their feet never leave pavement or concrete. 

Real leather or faux? Mine are faux which is just fine with me.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Nah, white cars get dirty really fast, it would be a brown spot in the white snow  Grey or brown match the dirt well and don't look as dirty as light and dark cars. Of course my Prime is Silver and DW's Leaf is medium dark blue ... because that is what was available.
> 
> My guess is the Subaru will be more reliable than the Jeep.
> 
> Carpeted floor mats are for people who live where it never snows and their feet never leave pavement or concrete.
> 
> Real leather or faux? Mine are faux which is just fine with me.


Supposedly real leather.

Pretty swank, super nice driving it home today.


----------



## CLSranch

Alaskan said:


> i don't want a white car... I would lose it in the first snow bank.


 


Alaskan said:


> Subaru Forester


I really liked mine. Bought another without a tranny to put mine in to have another one once again.
My guess is the Subaru will be more reliable than the Jeep.
Probably. I think (the old ones) Jeeps are pretty reliable but Subaru's are very reliable.


----------



## Alaskan

CLSranch said:


> I really liked mine. Bought another without a tranny to put mine in to have another one once again.
> My guess is the Subaru will be more reliable than the Jeep.
> 
> Probably. I think (the old ones) Jeeps are pretty reliable but Subaru's are very reliable.


Yeah....  that was my thought too....  the Subaru should be more reliable...  so higher cost to buy it....  but in the long run it should be worth it.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Pretty swank, super nice driving it home today.


Dang you are getting spoiled! Next thing we know you'll be turning on the heat in the house when it gets down to 50°F INSIDE.



CLSranch said:


> I think (the old ones) Jeeps are pretty reliable but Subaru's are very reliable.


Maybe the REALLY old ones? Jeep has been at or near the bottom of Consumer Reports reliability chart along with Fiat for quite a while.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah . .  Inside of the house is in the 50s right now.... so all heat is off.

50s is a little cold.


----------



## CLSranch

54 outside and I have the wood stove going and I'm freezing my butt of in a hoodie.


----------



## Alaskan

Not as cute.... only slightly bigger.


----------



## Alaskan

See?

Most of the snow is gone.

Hard to see,but there is a Sandhill crane in the middle.


----------



## Bruce

Here today gone tomorrow!


----------



## farmerjan

Wow, it melted fast...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Wow, it melted fast...


It is because we FINALLY got warm enough to rain...  and have been raining off and on for a week 

Great way to get rid of snow.


----------



## Bruce

And make a lot of mud


----------



## Alaskan

Sheesh

SMALLEST PIGGIES EVER!!!

I am going to get a days worth of bacon. 

they are balls of lard... sooooo little meat.


----------



## Bruce

First try with whatever breed they are?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> First try with whatever breed they are?


Yep.....  they are kunekunes....  they were available,  and we didn't see any "regular" pig available.....

And there they are!


----------



## Bruce

Guess you need eating pigs instead of pet pigs. Maybe you can get some magnalista pigs from @luvmypets. Shipping might be a bit of a drag on the bank account.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah.... lesson learned 

We just wanted feeder pigs, they were available.....

Sheesh.


----------



## Alaskan

I have heard in the lower 48... you can get all of these pigs for free or close to free that were pets... but have now grown too big or unmanageable....

You just have to promise that you will give them a happy home.


----------



## Alaskan

School is done...  frantic checklist time...

Kids are killing 2 roosters today.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> You just have to promise that you will give them a happy home



In the freezer so they won't suffer from the cold of winter.


----------



## Alaskan

After one day of hitting 52 or some such we are back to 41-ish.

So nope...nothing is getting planted into the garden.  The soil is still icy.


----------



## Alaskan

Ok.... 2 days in a row where the high was over 41.... maybe I will plant tomorrow...  at least in the greenhouse...

And maybe peas outside...   we shall see


----------



## Alaskan

From Tuesday night.

We actually only have twilight now...  not full dark.

Sun rises in the North East, sets in the North west.  She just circle, circle, circles.


----------



## Bruce

Lovely, put the first one in for POW


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Lovely, put the first one in for POW


Agree with @Bruce , the top picture is real good....


----------



## Alaskan

Well... piggies need their toes trimmed...

I told spouse I wasn't excited about the job, and they didn't look to be growing much, how about a soon slaughter date?

So... it has been agreed,when the bag of feed is gone... 

I wanted to get a good picture....

Got this instead.


----------



## Alaskan

Ah...  here is one from May 30th... they had gotten out of their pen and kid 4 was leading them back.


----------



## Mini Horses

How cute!   Escaped piggies!    I have raised the AGH and while smaller, slower grow out, it was great meat!  Kunekune are a little bigger than yours, around here.  But another slower, smaller type.  Personally, I'd do another AGH based on results....just not thinking I want the rooting right now.    I keep checking ads.    Maybe.

Yeah, butcher rather than trim.   Lard is good!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> How cute!   Escaped piggies!    I have raised the AGH and while smaller, slower grow out, it was great meat!  Kunekune are a little bigger than yours, around here.  But another slower, smaller type.  Personally, I'd do another AGH based on results....just not thinking I want the rooting right now.    I keep checking ads.    Maybe.
> 
> Yeah, butcher rather than trim.   Lard is good!


Yeah ....  on the size thing....  I am wondering if we didn't feed them "right".  


When I researched there was no concensus on the  proper feeding of kunekunes.


----------



## Alaskan

Shiney Shiney day....
Lots of photos, so pretty out.

Grass actually needs to be mowed.

Tiny fat piggy sleeping in the sun,





and pretty chickens. Spitz, Chamois color.  One bantam wheaten Ameraucana in there too..


----------



## Alaskan

Other flock members.


----------



## Bruce

Look at those spurs, don't piss him off!


Alaskan said:


>


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Look at those spurs, don't piss him off!


They are HUGE, yes....  but he still walks fine,  and he has zero people aggression.

I cull hard for good personality.


----------



## Bruce

Good thing all of your kids turned out to be good!


----------



## Mini Horses

Look at all the hair doos  😁


----------



## Baymule

That’s a pretty rooster!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Good thing all of your kids turned out to be good!


 

Actually...  I was pretty strict with them on that!

I will not tolerate disrespect or unkindness.


----------



## Bruce

They probably understood what the word "cull" meant and didn't want to be a recipient.


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Grass actually needs to be mowed.
> 
> Tiny fat piggy sleeping in the sun,
> View attachment 85725
> 
> and pretty chickens. Spitz, Chamois color.  One bantam wheaten Ameraucana in there too..
> View attachment 85726View attachment 85727View attachment 85728View attachment 85729View attachment 85730View attachment 85731View attachment 85732


Nice photos! You should post them over on the Spitzhauben thread.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Alaskan said:


> When I researched there was no consensus on the proper feeding of kunekunes.


The people we know who raise them just keep them on their pasture.  They do not root much if they have enough grass to eat.  They also gain weight well on just the pasture.


----------



## Alaskan

HomeOnTheRange said:


> The people we know who raise them just keep them on their pasture.  They do not root much if they have enough grass to eat.  They also gain weight well on just the pasture.


We got them in the fall...  so.... zero pasture.

We now have pasture, but put them in a pen...  which they rooted up in a single day...  

The pen is... uh.....  20x30 or some such.


----------



## Alaskan

Pictures from today














And kid 4.  He half killed a bug, to try to get the chicks to eat it.  It was perfect too... wiggly, but couldn't 
 fly away..

Still took them a LONG time to figure out that they were supposed to eat it.


----------



## Alaskan

And.... it has been 3 years now since my dad died...

His memorial this past Saturday. 

Not my best work....  ah well.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, how time flies! I remember that whole ordeal and it sure doesn't seem like 3 years ago.  I think you did just fine. 

Looks like it is still winter up on the mountains.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Wow, how time flies! I remember that whole ordeal and it sure doesn't seem like 3 years ago.  I think you did just fine.
> 
> Looks like it is still winter up on the mountains.


There is a glacier over there...  so never snow free.

Yeah... kind of crazy,  this entire passage of time thing.  

Do you see how grown up that baby boy looks????  He now has to shave!!!

His next oldest brother still has never shaved...  and still looks clean shaven.

Genetics, such a hoot.


----------



## Alaskan

From yesterday


----------



## Bruce

Just wait, another month and you'll be buried in snow again


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Just wait, another month and you'll be buried in snow again


Ha!


----------



## Alaskan

Bantams hatched 3 chicks and I think misplaced 2 of them....  found them on the ground just dead...nothing wrong with them. 

So 1 broody was put up in the top of my green tractor,  just a 3x4, and with the small area she is doing fine.   

Just  

Only ended up with 2 hatched from the incubator eggs... of those 2 we have one of each sex.

 Right now I am doing a set of eggs in the incubator,  but all Spitz. . .. 

I rather think I should do one more set of the bantams.... 1 pullet from this year isn't  good enough.....  but maybe the single is female...  too young yet to tell.... 

And I have so few of the bantams, and they are all feeling broody... so not many eggs to gather at the moment.


----------



## Bruce

Sad about the lost chicks!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Looked at that single chick with the broody...


Looking female.  a week or 2 more to be sure.

If it is female,  then I will call it Goodson this year.  2new pullets are just fine.

And.... WHEN did I start the incubator?? 

I think it is 14 days in.... but it looks like 1 egg is 3 days ahead (grabbed from a broody)


----------



## Alaskan

Unsettling a bit.....

Air sirens keep sounding off...

Tsunami expected at 1am...  so they aren't going to go quiet any time soon (10:44 now).

We (the town) are far enough away though...  so hopefully there will not be any damage...  probably a baby tsunami. 

Not so sure about those close to the epicenter though.....   it was an 8.1.  

(And since I am at 1,300 feet elevation,  I am fine).

Oh blast...   I still have 2 kids working in town...   I wonder if they get to close up and come home now.......  probably...  and lots of time too.....


----------



## Alaskan

So...... what else to do.... took some photos.

Sunset.... sort of... well... getting there...  10:40pm.


----------



## Alaskan

Both kids safe....

Going to bed


----------



## Mini Horses

Saw on news about earthquake in Alaska -- GLAD you are all safe!!!!  Came on line to ask if you were near....yes, you are but all ok.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep.... all good.

Much ado about nothing.

Even the places close to the epicenter didn't get any exciting tsunamis. 

Might have helped that even though it was a big quake, and it was a long one, it was nice soft rolls..... no jolts


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Not so sure about those close to the epicenter though..... it was an 8.1.


That's a bigun!!! Glad there was no damage.


----------



## Alaskan

Random pictures


----------



## Bruce

Time to pull the trash out of the woods Al!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Time to pull the trash out of the woods Al!


That isn't trash!

Those are spare cans!


----------



## farmerjan

We have lots of "spare ....." and they have been life/equipment savers many times.... I get tired of people around here who get all bent out of shape when there are things sitting around they think is "junk" ....... my yard, my stuff....don't care if you like it or not.  I prefer to have things in buildings, neater and out of the weather... but not everything gets to be inside...


----------



## Alaskan

Just a bunch of photos.

pretty day

Hen, bantam wheaten Ameraucana 





See the church dome and cross hiding in the trees?




Church




neighbor, garage with apartment 




Church


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  7 chicks hatched (an 8th hatched, but then just died... looked fine)

They hatched Saturday and Sunday..  so call them Aug. 1 hatch.

2 have fused toes (yeah... recessive hiding in my flock....)

1is way too light
1 has light feet!    not sure where that genetics was hiding

1 is stellar, nice and dark down (looks like a good dark Creme Brulee coloring, technically they are Chamois) it also has good dark toes.

There is a second almost as dark one... but now I can't remember if it had solid dark feet (slate) or if the nails were light.

Hummmmmmm


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you'll not be using most of those in your breeding program.


----------



## Alaskan

True...  maybe 2 of the 7.... we shall see.


----------



## Alaskan

Chick pics.

My favorite one




And 2 group shots

Don't they look like Creme brulee?  3ven more so in person... the photos washed them out a bit


----------



## Mini Horses

Cuteness!


----------



## Alaskan

Friend helping out....

Sanding the cross so it can be repainted.

Finally, 2nd day in a row without rain.


----------



## Alaskan

And..... we had maybe 5 days of sun.... back to rain and fall.


----------



## Bruce

5 days is good  Yep, it is that time of year, less sun, more clouds.


----------



## Alaskan

Pictures from yesterday. 

All kinds of fall now.  

(Posting this while I wait to make a bank deposit.   WOWSERS, why such a line?  Of course I usually don't deposit on Friday.  Oh... I just asked....  she said just short staffed today.... not a Friday thing)
























 The corner of my barn


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Pictures from yesterday.
> 
> All kinds of fall now.
> 
> (Posting this while I wait to make a bank deposit.   WOWSERS, why such a line?  Of course I usually don't deposit on Friday.  Oh... I just asked....  she said just short staffed today.... not a Friday thing)
> View attachment 87503
> 
> View attachment 87504
> 
> View attachment 87505
> 
> View attachment 87506
> 
> View attachment 87507
> 
> View attachment 87508
> The corner of my barn
> View attachment 87509


Just beautiful! Thank you for sharing your lovely countryside with us.


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  we bought a skid steer, comes with tracks to go over the tires...  2 chains for the tires (yeah, yeah...  only 2, kid 3 says he can make up 2 more chains for the other tires), also comes with a huge blower, and a bucket, and a fork.

Looks in great shape.





Kid 3 jumped right in, spent a couple hours on the driveway.  He scraped off the humps and filled up the dips.

Kid 3 has already worked with and on a variety of heavy equipment, never before a little skid steer....  but HE said it was pretty easy to figure out.




I hate change... but I am kinda excited about learning something new.


----------



## Alaskan

My set of 7 spitz getting older.

Can't tell yet if they will have spangles or lacing.


----------



## Mini Horses

I love their hairdo.   😁


----------



## Bruce

I would think you would want the tracks mounted in the winter, not sure when you would need chains instead.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I would think you would want the tracks mounted in the winter, not sure when you would need chains instead.


We were discussing.  ..  I think no tracks in snow, since that would make it float more.  I would think you would want tires with chains in snow so it bites more into the road and can push harder.


----------



## Bruce

I guess you can try both ways  I don't know about float, I figured the tracks have much more surface area on the ground so they would give better traction.


----------



## farmerjan

Tracks will also get much more packed with snow.  Mud will work its self out but snow will pack in harder. Definitely tires with chains for snow.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Tracks will also get much more packed with snow.  Mud will work its self out but snow will pack in harder. Definitely tires with chains for snow.


That is what we were thinking...  tracks for when we want to drive it through boggy land, otherwise tires.


----------



## Alaskan

Washing machine stopped working, I figured out it must be the draining pump.

Didn't see it for sale on the brand name site..  guess they just sell to certified repair peeps. 

So I found an after market one that said it would fit my model.  I ordered it, didn’t cost much, 25 or just 30....

Anyway, it showed up... I handed it to the 13 year old, told him to look it up on you tube and fix it.

Took the poor kid forever.   He had to take off the back, then the top, then the full front including the door and gasket (front loader).  At one point he was stuck, i looked it over, gave a few pointers and told 15 year old to pitch in for a little.

Then it was back to the youngest.

He got it all back together....  tried to start it up, it wouldn't.   He immediately realized he hadn't rehooked up the electric to the door.  He did that and it started up.  I told him to sit and watch it since a leak the first time through was highly likely. 

He watched it, it did leak, but just a little since he was there to shut it off.  He redid the door gasket and tried again.

Now it works great.   BUT that drain pump is loud, not like the original. 

Kid # 3, about to turn 18, my mechanical kid, came home.  The 2 of us stood there and listened to that new pump.  I asked him what he thought.  We both agreed it didn't sound like it was installed wrong,  it just sounded like a loud pump.  He glanced over at me and said "That right there, is the sound of an aftermarket part."


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

So what you're saying.... is your washing machine is one of those wanna-be hot rods now?  Got a coffee can muffler?   ooo! It needs a big spoiler!

Congrats to your 13yo though!! That is impressive.  And amazing resiliency for a tough job.  Parenting goals!


----------



## Alaskan

Thefarmofdreams said:


> So what you're saying.... is your washing machine is one of those wanna-be hot rods now?  Got a coffee can muffler?   ooo! It needs a big spoiler!
> 
> Congrats to your 13yo though!! That is impressive.  And amazing resiliency for a tough job.  Parenting goals!




No space for a spoiler!  But now that is what I will think EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. it drains.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Alaskan said:


> No space for a spoiler!  But now that is what I will think EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. it drains.


You're welcome!  😁


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Took the poor kid forever. He had to take off the back, then the top, then the full front including the door and gasket (front loader).


They don't make it easy!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Animals:

I keep pairing down as the kids age...

But I have had horses, goats, ducks,  chickens, geese, pigs, and turkeys, parrots, and dogs.

As to crops:

If you are really into crops, look into land inthe MatSu area.  They get more heat so can grow more stuff.

Living on the coast,  I don't get that cold in the winter, but I also don't get that warm in the summer..

I can grow all cool season crops... anything that wants heat needs a greenhouse or equivalent. 

What is interesting here...  is the VAST difference in growing ability between one spot and the next.

My NEIGHBOR, yep, just a far tossed stones throw away, gets strawberries a week or more before I do.  Their bed is angled better than mine, gets a tad more sun.  Also their bed is lined in rocks which reflect the sun and help melt off the snow a bit faster.

I am high up, almost 1,300 feet elevation,  and so my growing season is maybe a month or even more shorter than those at a lower elevation.  But, up here "on the hill" I have better water.  Most of the houses down "on the bench" (a flat bench of land that gradually slopes upwards, but is mostly at 200 feet elevation) have to have their water delivered.  There is water down there, but most wells have to go through a coal layer to get to the water, and coal water isn't good.

When we first moved here we lived on the bench and had apple-crabs and a HUGE highly productive garden.  We actually did have water because we were on a creek, and tapped into the underground creek flow.  But that didn't last long, since an earthquake messed up the pipe.

The further inland you go, the warmer the summer, but the colder the winters.

And God help you if you pick a property that is north facing... because you will want to up and die!  Truly, like living in a dark pit of despair!

Pictures from 2 days back:





That one tree that is golden yellow is a birch...  my lone birch!  I am too high up for birches and such, and that is a straggler.  The rest of the trees are spruce.  There are alder bushes and elderberry and rose bushes along the drive. 

Alaska is surprisingly monoculture-esk.  Coming from Texas it is impressive. 








Hidden in there is a pond and the pond coop.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Beautiful and thank you so much for sharing! How often are earthquakes hitting for you all?


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


>


Queen Anne's Lace? Does that stuff invade EVERYWHERE?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Queen Anne's Lace? Does that stuff invade EVERYWHERE?


Noooooo

That is the dreaded pushki, or cow parsnip.  If the sap touches you and then the sun hits the cells that got sap... you get 2nd degree burns.  Itching, burning, and huge blisters.   Often it will scar.


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> Beautiful and thank you so much for sharing! How often are earthquakes hitting for you all?


All the time.   As in every week...  but usually they are so mild you don't notice, AND now most things are built to withstand them.

Was it 3 years back?? There was a big one by Anchorage.  That caused a bunch of wells to fail or just get cloudy up in the MatSu region.  A few spots on the highways were busted.  The biggest impact was the sprinkler system went off in the airport which caused a huge mess, and ALL of the schools had to be inspected before classes could resume.

But then we had an 8.4 go off down by Kodiak just a few months back....  and zero excitement.   I felt that one,  and the tsunami siren went off...  but nothing.

No tsunami even by the epicenter.   

There are also many active or semi-active volcanoes up here.  At times it impacts air travel.

In the over 21 years I have been here we have only had 1 big ash fall.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I am so glad you said that about the Parsnip plant, wow. Just told my husband about it and was in shock that it can burn you like that. I've heard a lot about the volcanic activity, but I saw that about the Anchorage one. I think it was a video inside of a shop, wow


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> That is the dreaded pushki, or cow parsnip.


Ah, here that is called "poison parsnip". VERY nasty, VERY invasive. Looks almost like QAL but yellow flowers instead of white.

ETA - OH WAIT! Your cow parsnip has WHITE flowers! They are both members of the flowering plant family Apiaceae as is QAL.


----------



## Alaskan

HomesteaderWife said:


> I am so glad you said that about the Parsnip plant, wow. Just told my husband about it and was in shock that it can burn you like that. I've heard a lot about the volcanic activity, but I saw that about the Anchorage one. I think it was a video inside of a shop, wow


The videos of the liquor stores! 
I kept praying they had insurance!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Ah, here that is called "poison parsnip". VERY nasty, VERY invasive. Looks almost like QAL but yellow flowers instead of white.


Ours has white flowers,  and just about everyone calls it Pushki.






Yours has yellow flowers?


----------



## Bruce

Did all the bottles fall off the shelves and break?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Did all the bottles fall off the shelves and break?


Yep, lots.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Yours has yellow flowers?


see the edit to my prior post 
At least with poison parsnip the yellow flower is a tip off meaning "DON'T TOUCH!!!!!" Same "don't let the sap on your skin see the sun" warning.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Yep, lots.


What a loss! Well, except for the gin.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Ah, here that is called "poison parsnip". VERY nasty, VERY invasive. Looks almost like QAL but yellow flowers instead of white.
> 
> ETA - OH WAIT! Your cow parsnip has WHITE flowers! They are both members of the flowering plant family Apiaceae as is QAL.


So.... they are slightly different?

Your poison parsnip and my pushki?

Do they burn differently or some such?

Here some people EAT it, no joke... like celery,  just keep your lips back and wear gloves.


----------



## Bruce

Seems from the description that they burn the same. 

I sure wouldn't want to eat it though maybe like rhubarb there are parts you can eat and parts you can't?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Seems from the description that they burn the same.
> 
> I sure wouldn't want to eat it though maybe like rhubarb there are parts you can eat and parts you can't?


Well...  it does still burn you....

Which is why you need to keep your lips back and wear gloves.     The inside of your mouth hopefully won't see light,  and your esophagus definitely won't.


----------



## Alaskan

I knew my chickens were molting, but this is just too much!  My poor birds!

So much chicken dander!


----------



## farmerjan

Please keep it... don't want any of that excess chicken dander for another 3 months.....


----------



## Bruce

Maybe if  you keep the chickens in the coop their dander won't spread all around the property.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Maybe if  you keep the chickens in the coop their dander won't spread all around the property.


True, true....  really need to do more repair work!


----------



## Alaskan

Some whatchamahicky is going on with the chemistry of my pond.

Oddest thing, a great big bundle of not right.

First my chickens started molting, and now this funky pond issue.

I think it must be something in the air... luckily it is raining now. I am thinking the rain will wash away the uck.


----------



## Bruce

Oh my!! Do you think aliens are prepping for a landing?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Oh my!! Do you think aliens are prepping for a landing?


Probably. 

Rained all night...  looks different again today.

South side of the house has grass, and the north side (the parking lot) is a solid sheet of ice.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> and the north side (the parking lot) is a solid sheet of ice.


 
Ice! NO NO NO!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Ice! NO NO NO!!!!!!


Yep... evil aliens!


----------



## Alaskan

Aaaaaaaand....
Nope, we haven't yet put winter tires in any of the cars.

I just HATE putting them on early, since that means I am burning my hard earned money...

I think everyone else is the same, since now all tire shops are booked...  


So.... just have to be SUPER careful until we get everyone changed out


----------



## Bruce

Yep, I usually wait until mid November. Our summer tires are good enough for light snow but the real snow tires better be on when real snow hits. You never know when it will and you have no choice but to go out in it when the plows haven't been through. DW, for example. Can't do the USPS clerk job from home and can't sit around having another cup of tea (or 2 or 3 or 4) waiting for the plows to come down your road.

I keep the snows on their own rims so I can decide when they go on, not at the mercy of the suddenly VERY busy tire people.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Yep, I usually wait until mid November. Our summer tires are good enough for light snow but the real snow tires better be on when real snow hits. You never know when it will and you have no choice but to go out in it when the plows haven't been through. DW, for example. Can't do the USPS clerk job from home and can't sit around having another cup of tea (or 2 or 3 or 4) waiting for the plows to come down your road.
> 
> I keep the snows on their own rims so I can decide when they go on, not at the mercy of the suddenly VERY busy tire people.


YES, I am thinking I need to get more rims for more of the vehicles. 

Having all tires rimmed would be SO MUCH BETTER!!!!

Maybe when I go in to get my fancy new car done...  I will hemorrhage a bit more money,  and shell out for rims too.

I am already bleeding for the tires,  but I hated my less expensive tires I have had the last few years, NO WHERE NEAR as good grip.

So...  I am going back to high end Nokian.  I can really tell the difference.


----------



## Bruce

What did you have before? When I moved to VT people told me Cooper winter tires were good. Bought them, didn't like them, mostly drove Hakkapeliittas after those wore out. My '04 Prius came with Goodyear (SERIOUS lack of) Integrity tires. They would lose grip on light grave at the edge of the road like when you were trying to get out into traffic. POS tires couldn't even stop on the thin film of snow left after plowing.  I got stuck going up a plowed hill in early December (tires all of 3 months old). Could do no better than sit with the non defeatable traction control keeping the tires from rotating.  I researched then went to the tire store and got a set of Goodyear TripleTreds. Even with the sticker still on them and 4" of unplowed snow on that same hill I was able to get up. The car would come to a stop, I could roll back some then start and make more progress. I ran those for a couple of winters then decided they should be summer only and got Hakkas.

Got some Hankooks for my prior Prius and since Toyota was putting Coopers on the current cars at the time I figured they must have gotten better. Got a set for DW's '06 Prius. Still no better than they were 40 years ago. We are driving Michelin X-Ice now and like them.


----------



## Alaskan

I really like the Nokian Hakkas.  They come in large number of various lines now.

I picked out ones that have a new kind of stud, 2 different kinds of studs on the same tire.  

They sounded FANCY, and grippy at all everything winter. 



			Redirect Notice


----------



## Alaskan

I forget now what the other brand is that I tried and hated.....


----------



## Bruce

I have never had need of studded tires and am not fond of them since they rip up the road. Also, the colder the ice, the more poorly they work and stopping on wet or dry pavement is longer with studded tires. I know someone who went through the same intersection I had about 15 minutes before. Ice at the stop sign. I spun a bit getting started, so did she with her BRAND new studded tires. I know some people really do need them though.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

We have winter tires on the trucks year round. Might want to consider that?


----------



## Bruce

Nope, for several reasons:

Good snow tires cost more than summer tires
Snow tires are made of a softer rubber compound so wear faster, shorter tread life (go back to #1  ). Tread depth is kind of important with snow tires.
Snow tires have more rolling resistance thus use more fuel
Since you are new here I will mention that I am a bit of a vehicle energy miser. Some here aren't surprised by that statement  Noone in my immediate family has driven anything but a Prius since 2006 (me since 2004) until we bought the Leaf (all electric) for DW August last year. 

My current car is a Prius Prime (plug in hybrid). On 50 mile/hr back roads I can get well over 70 MPG over several hundred miles. Over 60 MPG even on 65 MPH interstate roads. Current ODO reading is about 23K, 139 MPG. YMMV of course depending on where and how you drive. And yes, like everyone else my MPG goes down in the winter with colder temps and snow tires   But it doesn't get down anywhere near the MPG of what most vehicles get on their best day


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Interesting, I am not a vehicle person. We have 2 GMC trucks just because we have to haul things around. We had all weather tires for a while but they weren’t big enough.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I have never had need of studded tires and am not fond of them since they rip up the road. Also, the colder the ice, the more poorly they work and stopping on wet or dry pavement is longer with studded tires. I know someone who went through the same intersection I had about 15 minutes before. Ice at the stop sign. I spun a bit getting started, so did she with her BRAND new studded tires. I know some people really do need them though.


It definitely depends on the conditions. 

One of the reasons I like switching out tires as late as possible,  is I like to wait until all roads are covered with a snow layer.   Up here most of the winter you don't see any road surface.   Not on city streets or parking lots.  So...  the studs don't hurt anything. 

And yes again as to conditions.   Maybe because we are on the coast, and all of that humidity, tires with studs are so much safer.

And in winter, you do have to drive differently.   Slow starts, slow stops, soft turns.


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> We have 2 GMC trucks just because we have to haul things around. We had all weather tires for a while but they weren’t big enough.


You need TWO trucks to haul stuff? What are you going to do with 2 car seats? Unless they are 4 door cabs you are not going to enjoy getting the babes stuffed in those seats in the back and retrieving them. Won't be fun trying to get them properly installed if you have to move the seats between the trucks either.

My opinion of most "all season" tires is they are good for all seasons in places where snow doesn't happen. Totally unsuitable for snow covered roads. The Goodyear (lack of) Integrity tires were "all season". Of course they weren't great tires in dry conditions either.



Alaskan said:


> And in winter, you do have to drive differently. Slow starts, slow stops, soft turns.


And annually about half the driving population forgets that when the first snows of the season come!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> So... the studs don't hurt anything.


Except when people run them long after snow season  We have that here. The sound of studded tires on non snow covered roads can't be missed, especially when it is warm enough to drive with the windows open.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Bruce said:


> You need TWO trucks to haul stuff? What are you going to do with 2 car seats? Unless they are 4 door cabs you are not going to enjoy getting the babes stuffed in those seats in the back and retrieving them. Won't be fun trying to get them properly installed if you have to move the seats between the trucks either.
> 
> My opinion of most "all season" tires is they are good for all seasons in places where snow doesn't happen. Totally unsuitable for snow covered roads. The Goodyear (lack of) Integrity tires were "all season". Of course they weren't great tires in dry conditions either.


They are 4 door cabs thank goodness. We will probably trade in the blue for a Tahoe. All season tires didn’t last long in this house. They don’t work in snow at all.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Except when people run them long after snow season  We have that here. The sound of studded tires on non snow covered roads can't be missed, especially when it is warm enough to drive with the windows open.


Don't they get ticketed?

We have take off dates, and you get fined after that.  The cops sit with their windows open and listen. 

Not only that, but if you hear that tick tick sound,  that is the sound of your money going up in smoke.


----------



## Bruce

Not in Vermont. There is a "suggested date" but no actual restrictions. I wish there were. But then the cops don't ticket for a lot of "minor" infractions, I doubt they would for studded tires either. Heck they hardly ticket for speeding unless someone is going 20 MPH over. Though I guess sometimes they have nothing better to do, DW once got pulled over for a side marker light being out and got a "fix it ticket". Had to take the car to the station to prove we had replaced the bulb.

I found a VT report on the impact of studded tires on roads from 2011 that said the following states also have no restrictions:
Colorado
Kentucky
New Hampshire
New Mexico
North Carolina
South Carolina
Wyoming

Seems like there wouldn't be enough of an ice problem in many of them for people to want to run studded tires at all.

The study also says:
" In conjunction, Finnish studies reveal that studded tires have, in general, better traction on ice but they provide no benefit in snow, wet, or other deleterious conditions "

If you are bored you can read it here:
https://vtrans.vermont.gov/sites/ao.../Impacts_of_Studded_Tires_on_Pavement_Web.pdf

Thus, unless one lives where the roads are often icy, or MUST travel through areas where it might get icy, there really is no benefit to studs, only detriment. I have personally, in 42 years of driving in Vermont, never hit a road where studs would have been a benefit. They do a pretty decent job of plowing and salting the paved roads in Vermont. Pretty rare to have snow on the road the day after a storm comes through unless it is a big one. The 1/2 mile of unpaved road to our house is well plowed, though not always early enough for DW to leave for work, have never had a problem with plain snow tires. 

DD2 could one time have benefited from studded tires on the way home from work at the ski area 2 winters ago. Ice on a hill, everyone stopped and waited for the plow to come by and spread some salt. Of course it doesn't spread it all across the road, cars are supposed to drive over the "precautionary" salt and spread it before the ice can form so people with shovels in their cars were spreading it in front of the stuck vehicles and everyone helped get the cars moving.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Not in Vermont. There is a "suggested date" but no actual restrictions. I wish there were. But then the cops don't ticket for a lot of "minor" infractions, I doubt they would for studded tires either. Heck they hardly ticket for speeding unless someone is going 20 MPH over. Though I guess sometimes they have nothing better to do, DW once got pulled over for a side marker light being out and got a "fix it ticket". Had to take the car to the station to prove we had replaced the bulb.
> 
> I found a VT report on the impact of studded tires on roads from 2011 that said the following states also have no restrictions:
> Colorado
> Kentucky
> New Hampshire
> New Mexico
> North Carolina
> South Carolina
> Wyoming
> 
> Seems like there wouldn't be enough of an ice problem in many of them for people to want to run studded tires at all.
> 
> The study also says:
> " In conjunction, Finnish studies reveal that studded tires have, in general, better traction on ice but they provide no benefit in snow, wet, or other deleterious conditions "
> 
> If you are bored you can read it here:
> https://vtrans.vermont.gov/sites/ao.../Impacts_of_Studded_Tires_on_Pavement_Web.pdf
> 
> Thus, unless one lives where the roads are often icy, or MUST travel through areas where it might get icy, there really is no benefit to studs, only detriment. I have personally, in 42 years of driving in Vermont, never hit a road where studs would have been a benefit. They do a pretty decent job of plowing and salting the paved roads in Vermont. Pretty rare to have snow on the road the day after a storm comes through unless it is a big one. The 1/2 mile of unpaved road to our house is well plowed, though not always early enough for DW to leave for work, have never had a problem with plain snow tires.
> 
> DD2 could one time have benefited from studded tires on the way home from work at the ski area 2 winters ago. Ice on a hill, everyone stopped and waited for the plow to come by and spread some salt. Of course it doesn't spread it all across the road, cars are supposed to drive over the "precautionary" salt and spread it before the ice can form so people with shovels in their cars were spreading it in front of the stuck vehicles and everyone helped get the cars moving.


Huh.  Crazy not having restrictions on studs... and the cops not ticketing more.

Here there is always some ice.  Since I live at almost 1,300 feet elevation,  and town is close to sea level...  there is going to be ice somewhere. 

Even in Anchorage, most roads and parking lots have snow cover on them all winter.  Makes me panic in Anchorage,  since I am not up there much, I don’t have all the lines on the roads memorized.

Driving on a road with 4 lanes, and not knowing where the lines are.....  sheesh.

Here in the close small town, I know where all the lines are, even when I can't see them.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Driving on a road with 4 lanes, and not knowing where the lines are..... sheesh.


Around here it is really common on back roads to have 3 wheel tracks in the snow. Everyone shys away from the edge they can't see until there is oncoming traffic. Either that or we ALL have very large 3 wheel motorcycles.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Around here it is really common on back roads to have 3 wheel tracks in the snow. Everyone shys away from the edge they can't see until there is oncoming traffic. Either that or we ALL have very large 3 wheel motorcycles.


Yep here too... sometimes even in town!


----------



## Alaskan

Kid 4, age 15.5

On our way back home after he helped me with church books and practiced church singing.


----------



## Mini Horses

THANKFULLY  -- and on purpose -- I live where snow and ice are normally gone before you could get the tires changed.


----------



## Alaskan

Today sunset. 6:08 (but "fall back" is tonight)


----------



## Mini Horses

I love the view....even tho it sure looks cold!  💓🌬️


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Today sunset. 6:08 (but "fall back" is tonight)


Ours was at 5:33, will be 4:30 tonight.


----------



## Alaskan

Blizzarding.

Off and on since Thursday/Thanksgiving and full blast from Saturday night.



Sooooooo much.


----------



## Alaskan

But that is in the patch of woods....  here is the rest of the place:







Ice crystals on my window


----------



## Alaskan

Poor kid #3...  I watched him struggling trying to get the bobcat to snowblow on a 90 degree turn going uphill...

It wasn't working...  maybe he got a rock in the blower... not sure...  but I watched him crawl out, crawl over the blower, get back in the machine, shake the blower...  all that jaz, and he finally lifted the blower way up high and came on up the driveway.

There he is when the blower was still blowing. I stuck in an arrow so you can find the bobcat in the midst of all that white.


----------



## farmerjan

The ice crystals on the window are beautiful.... but oh Lord, I am SOOOOO thankful we are not getting any snow yet.... 
Did the snow blower do better going downhill???? Sometimes the combinations of up hill and turns and all are too much.... we used to have to plow downhill on 2 driveways,   years ago,  because it  just didn't work going uphill.... and some snow blowers just can't take huge deep chunks like that unless you are "crawling".... my DS runs one for the state sometimes, and he has told me some real stories about when they have gone places like "hampton roads"... down in the eastern part of Va where they are not equiped for the snow... and got like 2 feet in one storm.... and how long it would take that huge commercial machine to clear some areas.....


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> Kid 4, age 15.5
> 
> On our way back home after he helped me with church books and practiced church singing.
> 
> View attachment 88109


Nice looking "young man".


----------



## Margali

The ice crystals and bobcat in the snow are beautiful pictures. They would be awesomely evil puzzles too...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> The ice crystals on the window are beautiful.... but oh Lord, I am SOOOOO thankful we are not getting any snow yet....
> Did the snow blower do better going downhill???? Sometimes the combinations of up hill and turns and all are too much.... we used to have to plow downhill on 2 driveways,   years ago,  because it  just didn't work going uphill.... and some snow blowers just can't take huge deep chunks like that unless you are "crawling".... my DS runs one for the state sometimes, and he has told me some real stories about when they have gone places like "hampton roads"... down in the eastern part of Va where they are not equiped for the snow... and got like 2 feet in one storm.... and how long it would take that huge commercial machine to clear some areas.....


It did better going downhill.

And yes, wow is it slow!

For the past 20 years we've plowed one driveway downhill and the second driveway (to church and rentals) uphill.

And yes, uphill is a problem. 

This year we opened back up an antique strip of road at the top, so we can now plow both roads downhill. 

I miss the much faster truck/snow plow.

The snow right now is super light and easy to plow... which also means it is blowing and drifting all over....  and also means it is cold.   Negatives F for the lows, highs of 12 or 15F.


And....  still a Blizzard.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Ice crystals on my window


Pretty!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I miss and dread the snow at the same time...


----------



## Bruce

I can see that you would dread it in your current state. Trudging through snow, maybe slipping on ice NOT GOOD FOR MOMMA!


----------



## Alaskan

Still snowing.


----------



## Bruce

Time for it to stop snowing so you and #3 can get it cleared out!!


----------



## Mini Horses

I can see why bears hibernate!   😁.  I would, too!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I can see why bears hibernate!   😁.  I would, too!!!


Me too, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Alaskan

Last night...  





And.... this morning


----------



## farmerjan

Your church in the snow picture is so pretty.... How much snow did you get???? It was still snowing after Thanksgiving... did it ever stop in between then and this weekend?  It really is nice to look at... but I am just getting too "old" for dealing with snow anymore.... I love to look at it....from inside a nice snug warm house.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So pretty!


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> I love to look at it....from inside a nice snug warm house.


Me too...  especially the older I get.

It started snowing right at Thanksgiving and snowed a solid week.

Then the sun came out for 3 days.... maybe 2.5

And now we are back to snow.

Not sure how much.. .  It squished down, 4 feet now?


----------



## Mini Horses

Love your pictures!   But I don't even WANT to be inside watching that much come down -- it would mean "it's here".  😂.  Nope, just look at pictures.


----------



## Alaskan

Another foot overnight


----------



## Alaskan

Had eye appointments for 2 kids this morning....  moved the appointments to this afternoon... 

Still blowing up crazy snow....


----------



## Alaskan

So...


Snow, snow, snow....


And... I hadn't mentioned... I have a rooster in the house.  For 4 days now??? 7????

 

Anyway, in some miraculous way, he got a bit of net around his foot (miraculous since there isn't any net in the chicken pen).  And then...  with the net on his foot he tried to jump down from the perch and got hung up.  

He dangled for hours before we found him.

We brought him in...  he was doing the "frozen up, I wanna be dead, but I am not yet quite there" thing.

We warmed him up by the fire...  then put him on cardboard in the kid's bathtub. 

Still not dead...  

So we dribbled some warm sugar water into him.  Waited 5 minutes.... etc.  Got him eating and drinking a bit.

Kids wanted to shower... put rooster on floor of bathroom....

Then we decided he might actually live... and put him on the bottom of the empty parrot cage on cardboard.

By morning...  he clearly wanted to live...

Anyway...  he is still with us.

He isn't in obvious pain, so it must not be a break, just a bad sprain.

He has now gotten up to squatting... but not yet a full stand. 

I am worried.... last time something like this happened...it took the hen SIX WEEKS before she could leave the tractor and go back to the flock. 

I don't want him in the house 6 weeks.


----------



## Alaskan

Wish me luck...gotta drive into town in this mess.


----------



## Alaskan

Kid slid off the road with the bobcat...  into the creek. 

Huge tow truck is overbooked.... can make it tomorrow morning... if we plow AND sand.   

I texted our plow guy that we use as backup ....  he hasn't even texted me back.

About a foot last night and all-day it has been snowing AND temps warming up.

People had slid off the road all over the place.

I can't believe I drove into town.

Yesterday  night we snowblowed the church side all pretty.. took 5 hours.
Kid...  after 4 hours of snow blowing our side all pretty... stuck the bobcat before he started the church side.....

I managed to get home...


Just started cooking...  and now there isn't any power.


----------



## Alaskan

Food was cooked enough that we ate fine.

Glory to God on that!!!!  With everything else today we hadn't started up the wood stove...

Still no power...  all the boys,  now fully fed and with new gear...  are making another go at bobcat retrieval......  to get it out before the weather goes colder and freezes it in place...


----------



## Alaskan

Ok... youngest is back in the house to start the fire....

Everyone else is outside.....

Power still off....

And this photo of when I drove home looks nowhere close to as cool as it actually was.







Just pray that we don't bust anything too expensive.


----------



## Alaskan

Looks better with the picture cropped more.


----------



## Alaskan

Still no power... but I found a power box to charge the phone.

AND (happy drum roll please) a friend stopped by to help..

FIRST they drug/pushed a huge truck that had stuck itself at the base of our driveway  I mean REALLY NOW!! Why?

Then the boys and friend DID manage to get the bobcat out!!!!!

No more road work tonight.

Friend went home, boys got Yukon and bobcat home.

DONE!


----------



## Mini Horses

You must continue to live there just for " the adventure"!!!!!!!😲😁🤗

Just today's would last me for many years! 🤣

Your kids are awesome!


----------



## farmerjan

So very glad that you got the bobcat out and home;  everyone safe and sound.  And heat with the woodstove...  Start again in the daylight....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I don't want him in the house 6 weeks.


Yeah that morning crowing before you are ready to wake up could get old  



Alaskan said:


> Just started cooking... and now there isn't any power.


It just gets worse and worse!!!!! Time for you and yours to get a BIG break (from the snow, not in your bones).

Glad the machinery has been retrieved so you can get back to moving the snow.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Yeah that morning crowing before you are ready to wake up could get old


He hasn't crowed...  

But the smell....  I would like to pass on the smell.

So... turns out in the excitement we didn't turn the stove top off.....

And power didn't come back until we were all in bed.

Luckily eldest got up in the middle of the night, not too much later...  and turned the stove off


Pot is a little worse for wear, but it is our "bad" pot..   so not an issue.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... today most of town is closed.

School, college, not sure what else.


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> He hasn't crowed...
> 
> But the smell....  I would like to pass on the smell.
> 
> So... turns out in the excitement we didn't turn the stove top off.....
> 
> And power didn't come back until we were all in bed.
> 
> Luckily eldest got up in the middle of the night, not too much later...  and turned the stove off
> 
> 
> Pot is a little worse for wear, but it is our "bad" pot..   so not an issue.


Oh no! Thank goodness there was no fire!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Pot is a little worse for wear, but it is our "bad" pot.. so not an issue.


Glad there wasn't anything combustible on the stove!


----------



## Alaskan

Finnie said:


> Oh no! Thank goodness there was no fire!





Bruce said:


> Glad there wasn't anything combustible on the stove!


Yep!  So happy nothing bad happened.


----------



## Alaskan

Still snow, snow, snowing.


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> Glad there wasn't anything combustible on the stove!


Some friends of ours had a pizza box on their stove. Their dog (lab, I think) put his paws up to sniff the box and inadvertently knocked the burner knob to the on position. 😬 Fortunately, they were in the next room and smelled the burning before it became a serious fire!


----------



## Alaskan

Finnie said:


> Some friends of ours had a pizza box on their stove. Their dog (lab, I think) put his paws up to sniff the box and inadvertently knocked the burner knob to the on position. 😬 Fortunately, they were in the next room and smelled the burning before it became a serious fire!


Wow!  Reason to only have the controls on the back!  I always picked those models because of all the kids...


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Wow!  Reason to only have the controls on the back!  I always picked those models because of all the kids...


I agree. I never wanted a stove with knobs on the front either, because of the kids. But apparently if you want a gas stove, they don’t put those knobs on the back. Gas is supposed to be great to cook on, but I love my smooth glass top so much, that I will just deal with any drawbacks that electric has. I would buy glass top again if I ever need to buy a new stove.

Oh, and I set combustible things on my stovetop all the time. No worries about it getting turned on by accident, but I guess I’ll just have to be mindful if we ever get a power outage.


----------



## Alaskan

Gonna snow again tonight.

Didn't even try to do school today.... just snow removal 

See the buried Jeep?





Pond, pond coop, jeep and old plow truck...

bobcat front and center.


----------



## Alaskan

Woke up this morning....  so happy it didn't snow last night. 

The hours of work we had done still looked good. 

And you betcha!  Started snowing about 10:30, all blizzard snow storm.


----------



## Bruce

I assume the Bobcat is 4WD? Would it maybe help to have chains on the front as well?


----------



## farmerjan

It might be really beautiful but WOW.... how much have you had???? I couldn't do it anymore.... don't even want to see any here except it would help with the ground moisture... Maybe into the new year when I am getting around better;  we could have a little bit....just a smidgen....snow is better than rain for us this time of year....   BUT   ..... NOT by the foot...


----------



## Alaskan

We have chains for the front...  yeah... might help some...


Now.... where did we put them?

Sure hope it wasn't on the ground....   

However.... today a support piece that holds up the snowblower hydraulics busted.  Super hefty bit of iron rod with flat bits on each end.

Kid 3 is going to try to make up a new one tomorrow...  before and after work..

He did finish the next door drive before it busted...  but hadn't touched ours.

Ah well...  we should be able to leave the house tomorrow....  and then when he comes home...  just park at neighbors.

Maybe....


----------



## Alaskan

My front door.


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!  Found the chains for the front tires on the bobcat. 

We had NOT left them on the ground...  we had chucked them into the cab of the old plow truck.  Good us!

Anyway...  it was a BEAR for kid 3 to make it to work today.

Since he hadn't cleaned our driveway yesterday....  he kept getting stuck in the snow, trying to go downhill and out.

Other kids had to go out with him... shovel him out 2 or 3 times...  but then he somehow managed to get the rest of the way out.

A friend is driving for us to the next town up, to pick up a replacement part...Kid 3 was going to weld a new one... but turns out he had a super busy workload today...no extra time....

Friend driving to get the part, means no one else had to try to leave the house.

Friend will hand it to kid...  and kid will maybe try to get up the hill on the neighbor's driveway.

Kid blew that Thursday afternoon ... but if course.... it has been snowing since.

And I DID try to get ahold of 3 different plow guys.... everyone is swamped! So nope, no outside help.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow....just an unfortunate messy series of events.   Glad you found the chains!!l. Every once in a while I find something that I've kinda/sorta laid down. But in a decently good place!  🤣🤣.  We both know it was accidental but worked out!  👍😎🤣👏. I'll take it!


----------



## Alaskan

It is amazing how hard it is for me to remember what I do with things.


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> Every once in a while I find something that I've kinda/sorta laid down.


Good, can you find my "hearing protectors with radio"?? I've looked everywhere I can think of where I would INTENTIONALLY put them.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Good, can you find my "hearing protectors with radio"?? I've looked everywhere I can think of where I would INTENTIONALLY put them.




Yep....  that is always the question..

Where?

Smart allec kid...  when I ask him to help me find something,  his first question is always "so, where did you put it?"


----------



## Finnie

Bruce said:


> Good, can you find my "hearing protectors with radio"?? I've looked everywhere I can think of where I would INTENTIONALLY put them.


This probably won’t help you since you are a grownup. But when my kids were little and couldn’t find things, my first rule of looking was to check under the couch. MOST of the time, that was all that was necessary. 

Now I have a different motto. If I can’t find something in any of the places it’s SUPPOSED to be, or that I think it would make sense for it to be, then I have to look in places that it’s NOT supposed to be. 

Oh, and double and triple check where it actually belongs. I can’t count the number of times that I search all over for something, multiple times in its normal location, and I end up finding it in its proper drawer, but I just hadn’t looked thoroughly enough.  (I think that means I need to weed out and reorganize some drawers)


----------



## Alaskan

If I stress or "have" to have the item I go temporarily blind or some such...  because then I can't find it even when it is right in front of me.


----------



## Mini Horses

I try...where'd I use it last?  🤔


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> I try...where'd I use it last?  🤔


That works only if I last used something in the past hour or so. Don't recall when I last used the radio hearing protectors. DW looked around the house and on the porch. No go. I cleaned up in the barn workshop, no go. Even looked under all the tarps covering the equipment, including those I used yesterday.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> That works only if I last used something in the past hour or so. Don't recall when I last used the radio hearing protectors. DW looked around the house and on the porch. No go. I cleaned up in the barn workshop, no go. Even looked under all the tarps covering the equipment, including those I used yesterday.


Did you look in the freezer next to to ice cream?


----------



## TXMissy

Alaskan said:


> I am in Alaska...yeah, like my name, but at the bottom of the Kenai Peninsula,  close to Homer, the "banana belt" of Alaska (not to be confused with the rainforest of Alaska, which is warmer).
> 
> Latitude 59!
> 
> I get lots of strong wind gusts, and high humidity since I am on the coast.  That toasty water from Japan keeps the temps moderate...cool in summer and warm (relatively) in the winter.
> 
> I am married, with 5 kids, all boys.  Eldest is 18, almost 19, and youngest just turned 9.  Eldest is going to the local community college, so still at home.  All kids are/were honeschooled.
> 
> We have chickens (a bunch of coops and breeds, bantam and standard),  ducks (only muscovy), and 3 milk goats (Mocha, Feta, and Mozzie).
> 
> Mozzie is a Saanan x Nigerian DwarF
> 
> Mocha is 3/4 Nubian and 1/4 Boar
> 
> Feta is full Saanan
> 
> I built the duck coop and bantam coop myself.
> 
> I am 7th generation Texan, 6th generation rancher ...my sister has the home place.  I moved to Alaska to get away from the crowds.
> 
> I studied ranching in college, bachelor's and masters.
> 
> But what I do now is just to give the kids chores,  and have good wholesome food for them to eat.
> 
> 
> OK... there where a bunch more questions on that list...but now I am pooped!


Wow! That is awesome. I did not know you are also a Texan. What a huge change, from Texas to Alaska. And no wonder you are such a great help, having degrees in ranching. I wish I would have done that. Anyway. Thank you for always being so helpful.


----------



## TXMissy

Alaskan said:


> pictures huh?  I need to take some recent ones...
> 
> We are starting to do fall clean-up.  Getting all of the outside junk put away and cleaned up.  We are STILL having trouble with the giants getting into the duck pen and eating their feed...yeah, yeah...but the giants haven't died yet (or shown any sign of bloat).  We keep thinking we have it fixed up enough...then they get in again.
> 
> pictures :
> 
> From this past spring, looking up from the front door.  dog and two bucklings.
> View attachment 38901
> 
> my 3 does in the barn
> View attachment 38902


They are so cute!


----------



## Alaskan

TXMissy said:


> They are so cute!


Why thank you!

Goat kids are incredibly cute!


----------



## TXMissy

Alaskan said:


> Why thank you!
> 
> Goat kids are incredibly cute!


I absolutely agree! I have one and he is the best thing ever. Makes me want more!


----------



## Alaskan

TXMissy said:


> I absolutely agree! I have one and he is the best thing ever. Makes me want more!


When they start bouncing on everything, they are even cuter.


----------



## TXMissy

My little guy is just over a week. He bounces around but not on anything yet,  however he does like to flirt with my dog and it's hilarious.


----------



## Alaskan

Drove up to Anchorage for cataract surgery...


It was dark...  and so cold that rear windows were iced over...  so eventhough I was a passenger....

No photos!!!!!

Stupid cold... -F.  -3 to -13.

So... here are photos from years past...  all fall shots...


----------



## Bruce

I got confused somewhere, I thought it was your spouse that had the vision problems?

Anyway, I'm sure things will improve quite a bit after surgery.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Did you look in the freezer next to to ice cream?


There is only 1/2 pint of B&J's Cherry Garcia in there. I did pull out some frozen veg from there 2 nights ago, didn't see anything unusual.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I got confused somewhere, I thought it was your spouse that had the vision problems?
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure things will improve quite a bit after surgery.


Spouse is worse... we are both bad...

We both have cataracts...
We are both getting  new lenses.

We are both so bad...  the new lenses will NOT fully correct....


----------



## Alaskan

I picked breakfast place (american-ish...  cafe Amsterdam)....


So I am letting spouse and kid pick this meal...  they were thinking korean-mexican, or Tibet.. .   ...  who knows what else...


Sounds like they are circling back around to "normal" food.

My tastebuds are not adventurous!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> There is only 1/2 pint of B&J's Cherry Garcia in there. I did pull out some frozen veg from there 2 nights ago, didn't see anything unusual.


Well...  headphones are not unusual....


----------



## Mini Horses

They would be unusual IN THE FREEZER!  😂🤣🙃😁


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> They would be unusual IN THE FREEZER!  😂🤣🙃😁


No... no...  I don't see that as odd....


have headphones in one hand...  reach into freezer with other hand for ice cream, oops!  The frozen peas fell over against the ice cream!  One hand is no longer enough...  hand holding headphones goes in to push the peas to the side...  ice cream starts to fall out...  have to grab falling ice cream!

Ah... all good!  Close freezer door... walk off to finish ice cream...

Sit down....  can't find headphones.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Spouse is worse... we are both bad...
> 
> We both have cataracts...
> We are both getting  new lenses.
> 
> We are both so bad...  the new lenses will NOT fully correct....


Aren't the both of you a bit young for cataracts?? 

Not fully corrected will still be WAY better than what you are living with now, right? 



Mini Horses said:


> They would be unusual IN THE FREEZER!  😂🤣🙃😁


They would be in mine!



Alaskan said:


> No... no...  I don't see that as odd....
> 
> 
> have headphones in one hand...  reach into freezer with other hand for ice cream, oops!  The frozen peas fell over against the ice cream!  One hand is no longer enough...  hand holding headphones goes in to push the peas to the side...  ice cream starts to fall out...  have to grab falling ice cream!
> 
> Ah... all good!  Close freezer door... walk off to finish ice cream...
> 
> Sit down....  can't find headphones.


I could see that happening. Not with something the size of these radio hearing protectors but smaller stuff? Yep.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Aren't the both of you a bit young for cataracts??
> 
> Not fully corrected will still be WAY better than what you are living with now, right?


We both lived too many years in Texas, and neither of us wore sunglasses much.

We aren't that young...  but also not that old...  average age there at the cataract place was clearly older than us.

And yes, even a small improvement would be incredibly helpful. 

Well... we both got one eye done today...

Looks good... probably.... so far....

Thanks everyone for praying. 

Not a fun time for me.


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> We both lived too many years in Texas, and neither of us wore sunglasses much.
> 
> We aren't that young...  but also not that old...  average age there at the cataract place was clearly older than us.
> 
> And yes, even a small improvement would be incredibly helpful.
> 
> Well... we both got one eye done today...
> 
> Looks good... probably.... so far....
> 
> Thanks everyone for praying.
> 
> Not a fun time for me.


----------



## Bruce

igorsMistress on BYC just had both her eyes done. Seems to have had a good result.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> igorsMistress on BYC just had both her eyes done. Seems to have had a good result.


Most people do great


----------



## Bruce

And so will you and your spouse  Hopefully you'll both see improvement in a couple of days.


----------



## Alaskan

All surgery done.....   check up tomorrow 

 

Crazy


----------



## Bruce

How are the 2 of you feeling?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How are the 2 of you feeling?


Newly surgerized eye is a bit scratchy... but NICE to have the eyes match.

Spouse was having some pain in the one done this morning...  but is now fine. 


The entire thing is CRAZY, because I can see distance, but zilcho close up. i can see street signs,  and people across the room,  and the bathroom in the restaurant I was able to find all by myself!  But, close up is a blur. I was looking ultra dorky trying to zip up my coat. I could not see the end of the zipper to get them to meet. 

Glory to God!!! They gave me readers so I can see my phone and zip my coat...

But though I have been blind all my life, I have never done this taking glasses on and off thing...

It will take some getting used to... but once I do it will rock.

Funny thing though... spouse was all "wow! The colors! So bright! So bright!"

And I was all "yeah, yeah, brighter, sure... but... I can SEE!!!!! Who cares if more lights suddenly turned on, and all colors shifted, I can SEE!"

And spouse "but the COLORS!!!! Turns out kid 3 isn't tan at all... he is white" and me "eh, who cares what color the kid is... I can SEE him!"


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Glory to God!!! They gave me readers so I can see my phone and zip my coat...
> 
> But though I have been blind all my life, I have never done this taking glasses on and off thing...
> 
> It will take some getting used to... but once I do it will rock.


You can get progressive glasses that are clear at the top (no prescription) for distance and reader magnification at the bottom for close up. So then you don’t have to take them on and off. But progressives also take some getting used to. I won’t drive with mine on.


----------



## Margali

Uncorrected I'm 20/1000L and 20/800R. I switched from single prescription to 3 section progressives about 2 years ago. It took me a couple weeks to get used to them but they are great. No migranes from computer work!


----------



## Alaskan

Huh... had to look it up..  20/1000 is '7 to -8 diopter.  I was to to -11. Spouse was worse than me.   

I have so many floaters that I often have to look up, or sideways or whatever so I can read....  so any kind of glasses that aren't single vision....  I just don't think would work for me.

BUT now with so much more light entering my eyes...  no telling how things will work... 

Need a week for my eyes to settle


----------



## Alaskan

Oops...  nope... just finished my appointment.. 4 to 6 weeks before my eyes are done changing...  then I get proper readers instead of the freebie ones the clinic gave me.


----------



## Alaskan

But... should have said... everything looks great!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> But though I have been blind all my life, I have never done this taking glasses on and off thing...


Meaning you put glasses on in the morning and took them off at bedtime? I've been doing that since I was 19. Not sure what my 20/xx is but I think my major problem is astigmatism. 

I AM SO GLAD to hear you both are getting so much instant improvement! And light and colors! I hadn't thought about that aspect of cataracts but it makes sense, things are pretty dull through dirty windows. You don't have to ask how I know 




Margali said:


> Uncorrected I'm 20/1000L and 20/800R


----------



## farmerjan

Glad that the surgeries went well and there is improvement already.  I know that my mom had instant improvement with here.... it was a godsend for her while she was still able to enjoy seeing, before her alzheimers got bad.  Everyone that I know that has had it done has been so glad.  
Hoping that you both continue to improve.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Meaning you put glasses on in the morning and took them off at bedtime?


Yep.


----------



## Alaskan

Hummmm

Everything is still great for me....  and the more time that goes by the better my mind adjusts to the new vision.  

Things are still wonky...  but improving.

Spouse however....  right eye is a bit funky... so no bending over, no lifting. 

Please pray for spouse.


----------



## Alaskan

Just an inch of snow in the past week!  I am deeply grateful!!!

Spouse's eye is still a bit funky...  now another eyedrop, this time one to help reduce pressure. 

But....  they say it looks good...  and should be fine,  as long as we keep up with the many drops.  🙏


----------



## Alaskan

Well!!

We both had eye check-ups yesterday,  and we are both doing great!

Spouse is now off of restrictions (so is allowed to bend over and lift stuff).

No infections,  healing nicely, Spouse is about 20/30!!!!!!   And I am almost 20/20!!!

We are both over the moon thrilled!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas  to you and your family.  So glad that you are all are doing better .


----------



## Mini Horses

So very glad to see such a good report!!     Merry Christmas.


----------



## Alaskan

Christ is Born!!!


Glorify Him!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> No infections, healing nicely, Spouse is about 20/30!!!!!! And I am almost 20/20!!!


Whoo hoo!!!!!!!
Do you still recognize your boys now that they look different?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Whoo hoo!!!!!!!
> Do you still recognize your boys now that they look different?


Everything is still super surreal....

My mind can't yet fully grasp all this new vision.

And really nice practical things too... like walking in the cold, and no glasses are fogging up.. I do this multi blink...  and then am all "ooooooh"

Funny how some things are faster to adjust to than others...

I have stopped swaying like a drunkard at the chanter stand.  THAT is nice.   But the first week..  if the words were fuzzy.. I would lean forward to see better, (like I have for maybe 30 years), but now that makes things fuzzier... so I have to lean backwards..  So there i would be... sway forward, backwards, forwards... backwards.



Anyway...  THAT is better now.  

But, I am still having to remind myself pretty much the same thing with my phone...  phone out of focus, I start to bring it closer... then NOPE... try again,  hold it further away!

Lots of muscle memory to fight against.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> So there i would be... sway forward, backwards, forwards... backwards.


But the congregation knows you well enough that they know you didn't show up drunk, right? 

We've passed the solstice, spring is just around the corner!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> But the congregation knows you well enough that they know you didn't show up drunk, right?
> 
> We've passed the solstice, spring is just around the corner!!


True!

To both!


----------



## Alaskan

Well...

Tax season has begun!!!!

 

My brain hurts....  good for me, I know... but


----------



## Mini Horses

Mine were done and e-filed on the tenth.  👍


----------



## Alaskan

I am impressed!

It takes me quite awhile to get everything together...  I do the taxes for 3 different groups...  then mine, and then the kids...

I have letters to send out... forms to send out...


Stuff

It takes me a few weeks of work to get it all done.


----------



## Mini Horses

Right now just me!   Piece of cake.  Standard deductions.  Very freeing.

I well remember 30 yrs ago and getting year end reports for several corporate companies and partnerships, plus all the W2 hullabaloo for a couple hundred employees, completed on time.  Do not miss any of it!!  Didn't have the programming and e-filing then -- just a couple cantankerous CPAs to haul paperwork to.  🤣🤣👍

Enjoy.  Not even Feb yet, you've got time.  🙄😂


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Well...
> 
> Tax season has begun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My brain hurts....  good for me, I know... but


I started at the end of December to see if I needed to pay estimated taxes on Jan 15th since I got a couple of year end statements that made me nervous.

Let's just say 



Mini Horses said:


> Mine were done and e-filed on the tenth.  👍


DW hasn't even gotten her W-2 from the P.O. yet. Won't have everything we need to file for at least a month.


----------



## Bruce

How are the 4 eyes Al? Still singing


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Enjoy. Not even Feb yet, you've got time. 🙄😂




Nah, a bunch is due by January 31st...


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How are the 4 eyes Al? Still singing


Great?  Annoying?  Frustrating? Wonderful?

I can't figure out what combo gets me to see super clearly with super close up work.

So...  when the screw on my glasses started to come out.. I couldn't see it sharply.   I could see the screw coming out,  but I couldn't see if it was a Philips head or flat head screw.

Stuff like that.

And they are still shifting...  so what works this week probably will not work next...  takes at lesst 6 weeks for them to settle.

And CRAZY how hard it is to relearn 20 years of muscle memory.

Must say though, NICE to be able to wear sunglasses again... huge help when driving with the current low sun angle.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> So... when the screw on my glasses started to come out.. I couldn't see it sharply. I could see the screw coming out, but I couldn't see if it was a Philips head or flat head screw.


Happens to those of us glasses wearers that haven't had cataract surgery as well!! Gotta have a spare pair so you can see to fix the primary pair. I guess you forgot about that


----------



## Alaskan

I have THREE pairs of glasses now...  all different strength readers.....   

I don't currently have a set of readers that give me "stare at a hair' clarity.....  I think I need a huge old foggy magnifying glass on a stand by my chair....  or the huge magnifying glass you wear around your neck....


----------



## Alaskan

We didn't properly put away the sleds that we tow behind the snow machines.

None of us can remember where we saw them last.    NONE OF US!!

So here we are, ANOTHER day of digging in snow... here... then there.... then there



Blows the mind.

If just ONE of us could remember... correctly.... where they are!

And no... the "stick pole through snow" method isn't working.


----------



## Alaskan

Found one sled.

Whew.   And why was it sitting without the other 2?????


 

But 1 is good enough...  that was enough crazy shoveling.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I think I need a huge old foggy magnifying glass on a stand by my chair.... or the huge magnifying glass you wear around your neck....


Yep. Or maybe your phone has a magnifying feature?


----------



## Baymule

Digging for sleds….. that is funny! Probably not to you, but it sure is funny to me!


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad you and your wife’s surgery went so well. I’m sure it made a HUGE difference in both of your lives. My Mom had cataract surgery and only had to wear reading glasses. Too bad cataracts don’t happen earlier in life so people could toss the glasses sooner!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How are the 4 eyes Al? Still singing


Thanks for posting this. I have always loved this song. I know you posted it in jest, but for me it had a different meaning. By the end, tears were flowing. It’s been real hard for me lately. 

BJ had cataract surgery. We opted for the top tier, up grade lenses and to fix his stigmatism. It cost $5,000 above what Medicare and his supplement would cover. He didn’t want to spend the extra money, but I insisted. We got set up with Care Credit, no interest, $208 per month. Bj was thrilled with his eyesight. He had 20-12 vision in one eye, 20-15 in the other. He marveled at his sight and was so grateful. He didn’t realize how bad his sight really was. It was worth every payment I made for him to be able to see. I made the last payment when he was in the hospital.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Yep. Or maybe your phone has a magnifying feature?


Huh... I will have to figure that out...


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Alaskan said:


> Huh... I will have to figure that out...


If you have an IPhone they have a little app called “magnify” it is included wit your phone nowadays.


----------



## Alaskan

Pictures from today

















Deck at the church 4-plex...  that deck is about 2 feet above the ground.  Nice berm there by it. Huh?


----------



## Alaskan

Cecilia's-herd said:


> If you have an IPhone they have a little app called “magnify” it is included wit your phone nowadays.


I have a Samsung


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Digging for sleds….. that is funny! Probably not to you, but it sure is funny to me!


Feet of snow i tell ya, FEET!  And there are a few ice layers, thick snow layers, fluffy snow layers....  so stabbing with a stick isn't helpful.


----------



## Mini Horses

Your pictures are beautiful.....more beautiful that it is THERE, not here.  💓😂


----------



## Alaskan

I actually watched through the video of my dad's funeral this evening. 

Something....  seeing how many people he deeply touched.

one of the quotes was something like "he knew that every person he met, was there because of the direct hand of God, and it was his duty to figure out how to help them."

I sure miss him.  That man knew everything,  or it seemed like it to me.  If he didn't know the answer to a question,  he would figure it out, and get back to you with excellent citations and footnotes in tow.

I still miss him.  Been dead 3.5 years now.


----------



## Baymule

I don't think we ever stop missing our parents. My Dad has been gone for almost 30 years, but the memories of "Daddy's girl" are still as clear as they have ever been. 

Your Dad sounds like he was an exceptional individual. His teachings are in you and you passed it on to your children. So he lives on through all of you.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Nice berm there by it.


Keeps the kids from falling off


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I have a Samsung


Maybe this will help?
Hmmm, I turned on the magnifier on my Motorola and what it magnified was the text on the screen. Not the same as the magnifying glass on my iPhone.

Maybe the Magnifying Glass Flashlight app is what you need?


----------



## Alaskan

Walking to church this morning...  I was almost late!!!!     the path was so icy...  I had to walk super slowly.

And yes, I took the time to snap this photo...  almost 9am.


----------



## Bruce

And sunrise was only two hours distant


----------



## Alaskan

Yeppers....  still Alaska...  and it STILL snows in the winter time. 



Pictures from today


----------



## Baymule

Your pictures are breathtaking in their beauty. The church is a jewel in the frozen landscape. Simply lovely.


----------



## Alaskan

A series of photos of me driving down the driveway.  It is hard to see the driveway in the photos... but it IS there, in each one.


----------



## Baymule

Your driveway looks like a scene, miles from nowhere. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Send some of that to Beijing Alaskan!


----------



## Alaskan

I went shopping today too... still lots of empty spots on the shelves...not an issue though...  still food to be had. 

When I left the store though wind picked up hard!  Just that short bit of time from store to car and then loading groceries into the car, my fingers almost froze off!

I did have my mittens in my pocket... but was worried I would drop stuff on the ground if I loaded groceries from cart to car with mittens on...

Store was completely out of bags... and I hadn't seen mine in the car... I don't mind chunking stuff about without bags..  just fine.... but it is slower.


Balmy 7F.


----------



## Bruce

I always have plenty of reusable bags in my car. That doesn't mean I always bring enough into the store! If not I just put the excess in the cart then move to a bag in the car. Happens more often than I would have guessed!

I found my radio hearing protectors. No matter how many times I looked in the freezer, they were not there. But they were under something on a 3 shelf rolling stand in the kitchen.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> I always have plenty of reusable bags in my car. That doesn't mean I always bring enough into the store! If not I just put the excess in the cart then move to a bag in the car. Happens more often than I would have guessed!
> 
> I found my radio hearing protectors. No matter how many times I looked in the freezer, they were not there. But they were under something on a 3 shelf rolling stand in the kitchen.


See?  In the kitchen!  I was just slightly off.

I have no idea why... but I can have a stack of bags in the car... and I don't remember to carry them inside.  

This time I remembered to look for bags...  but there weren't any!  Sheesh!


----------



## Bruce

Of course! Just like if you make a note you don't need to look at it but if you DON'T make a note, you can't remember.


----------



## Alaskan

Snooooooooow

Heavy, wet,concrete snow.

Kid 3 is snow blowing


----------



## Mike CHS

I look at those pictures and have absolutely no problem remembering why I live in Tennessee.


----------



## Mini Horses

And I, in Virginia!!!  The pictures both tire and frighten me...🤣.   Just can't imagine that.  We had 9" here almost 10 yrs ago and it was a huge, week long mess.   THAT stuff in the picture, for months???  Noooooo!


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Kid 3 is snow blowing


If you are going to have to move snow, that sure looks like the comfortable way to do it!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> If you are going to have to move snow, that sure looks like the comfortable way to do it!


You would think so.... and that was my hope when we bought it....

But nope!


The cab is COLD.  It has a heater, but it is way under powered.

The snow blower..... being a snow blower, often needs to be unclogged.  So yep, crawling over everything, cleaning out the blower....getting back in....

In short....  NOT my kind of snow removal. 

As a result... Kid 3 is the only one doing snow removal. 

Sigh

I need to figure out how to work around this....


----------



## Bruce

New heater in the cab? Or maybe it needs a tune up?
Unclogging, well that wouldn't be fun. Maybe take less at a time? Of course that works only after the first pass.


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Alaskan

The huge truck with fancy plow...THAT was a cushy way to remove snow.

Heat, radio, comfy bench seat....  just driving....  

Only issue i had was the clutch was stiff... and after 2 hours of forwards, reverse, forwards, reverse... my bum knee would start to ache and then stiffen up....


----------



## Bruce

You needed a hydrostatic tranny in that truck


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> You needed a hydrostatic tranny in that truck


Well.... with a cracked frame...  it is no longer allowed to push snow. 

I am hoping that this summer that maybe kid #3 could take our SIX derelict trucks and give me one reliable plow truck...  but I will then be stuck with a little fixed blade plow... I can't imagine he would be able to cobble together a truck hefty enough to carry our huge fancy V plow.

I am thinking with a fixed blade plow I will have to plow more frequently than I did with the V plow...  but it could be done "comfy" unlike with the bobcat.


----------



## Bruce

Note I said "needed", past tense


----------



## Alaskan

Tired, worn out.   Blah.

Whine, while, whine.

It is now clear that the money for the bobcat... was... I guesswell spent. But I ALSO need a plow truck. 


Sigh.

It will have to wait for the summer.


----------



## Bruce

You won't need a plow truck in June


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> You won't need a plow truck in June


Maybe not, but he will be able to find all the others and get they scavenged to get enough parts to get a cobbled together one maybe ready for snow again in the fall....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Maybe not, but he will be able to find all the others and get they scavenged to get enough parts to get a cobbled together one maybe ready for snow again in the fall....


That!

Yep!

Can't even see all of our junk vehicles at present. 

Mechanical kid (kid #3) though...  is thinking of going fishing this summer.    


I can do basic stuff...  but making 6 derelict trucks into one functional truck, is probably beyond me.  However, kid #3 is thinking of taking a short season... so we should be able to get it in.

I just have to make sure I stay on top of it...  time management.   Not my forte.


----------



## Bruce

Hoping for the best Al! Maybe kid #3 will get 'er done before fishing season starts?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Hoping for the best Al! Maybe kid #3 will get 'er done before fishing season starts?


Depends on how fast we thaw.


----------



## Bruce

So what you are saying is that you would like winter cold to stick around until July?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> So what you are saying is that you would like winter cold to stick around until July?


Noooooo!


----------



## Alaskan

I actually was able to see a couple tiny bits of driveway today.    

Don't worry... we are bound to get a few more feet of snow before too long.


----------



## Baymule

Glad it’s you and not me.


----------



## Mike CHS

All of that snow and ice that you get is why I left Michigan in 1974 and haven't been back since.


----------



## Alaskan

More snow.

Jeep is there in bottom right corner 








One of the derelict trucks.. yes..  we already harvested doors off of it.


----------



## Bruce

Since you already have a bunch of snow, can I send you the 11"+ we are supposed to get tomorrow? You'll never notice it with all that you already have


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Since you already have a bunch of snow, can I send you the 11"+ we are supposed to get tomorrow? You'll never notice it with all that you already have


All true! Bring it on!


----------



## Alaskan

Oh...  and the bantams have finally started laying!  


First eggs of 2022, Thursday from the bantam coop.

Currently they only have 4 females and 2 males.


----------



## Bruce

How old are they? My two now 9 month old Ameraucanas (including the NOT an Ameraucana with 5 toes/foot) haven't laid yet, the splash doesn't have a bit of red in her comb. The 2 BAs and the 2 Wyandottes have been laying for about 3 months.


----------



## farmerjan

So @Bruce ... is your NOT Ameraucana with the 5 toes a Salmon Faverolle?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> How old are they? My two now 9 month old Ameraucanas (including the NOT an Ameraucana with 5 toes/foot) haven't laid yet, the splash doesn't have a bit of red in her comb. The 2 BAs and the 2 Wyandottes have been laying for about 3 months.


Uh...  one is maybe 2 years old, the other three are older.  How old?  No idea. But too old to lay in the winter.   



farmerjan said:


> So @Bruce ... is your NOT Ameraucana with the 5 toes a Salmon Faverolle?


Good guess.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> So @Bruce ... is your NOT Ameraucana with the 5 toes a Salmon Faverolle?


Nope, she's a Blue Ameraucana .... The 25% that come out black. But since there are only 5 breeds that have 5 toes, Meyer clearly has some really bad genes in their Blue Ameraucana breeding pool. I don't know if there is any connection between egg color and number of toes but I'll be surprised if she doesn't (eventually) lay green. If Celene ever gets her act together she SHOULD lay blue .... which is why I got these 2 girls.

I had two Salmon (rather smutty I'd say) Faverolles in my original flock of 12 from Ideal. Talk about broody!

While I would highly recommend Meyer's Austra Whites (their own hybrid Black Australorp/White Leghorn cross) I sure wouldn't recommend their Ameraucanas. Nor would I recommend their Black Australorps. I now have 4 from them. They should have slate legs and pink foot bottoms but have black legs and yellow foot bottoms. My guess is someone stuck some Black Jersey Giants in the mix in the past to get size. They do lay well enough but even a Hatchery Quality bird should meet the SOP for features, I don't expect perfection or show quality.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Nope, she's a Blue Ameraucana .... The 25% that come out black. But since there are only 5 breeds that have 5 toes, Meyer clearly has some really bad genes in their Blue Ameraucana breeding pool. I don't know if there is any connection between egg color and number of toes but I'll be surprised if she doesn't (eventually) lay green. If Celene ever gets her act together she SHOULD lay blue .... which is why I got these 2 girls.
> 
> I had two Salmon (rather smutty I'd say) Faverolles in my original flock of 12 from Ideal. Talk about broody!
> 
> While I would highly recommend Meyer's Austra Whites (their own hybrid Black Australorp/White Leghorn cross) I sure wouldn't recommend their Ameraucanas. Nor would I recommend their Black Australorps. I now have 4 from them. They should have slate legs and pink foot bottoms but have black legs and yellow foot bottoms. My guess is someone stuck some Black Jersey Giants in the mix in the past to get size. They do lay well enough but even a Hatchery Quality bird should meet the SOP for features, I don't expect perfection or show quality.


Huh... interesting


----------



## Alaskan

Fell yesterday when walking to the house from the car.

Icy in our parking lot, I had an armful of stuff, and I was talking on the phone with older sis.

And whoosh went my legs!

That was Monday.  Monday I felt fine...  but Tuesday and today I feel bruised.

Blah.

I think that is the 3rd time this winter.

And this time was pure stupidity on my part.

Multitasking is NOT my thing.


----------



## Bruce

Having done the same thing about a month ago I think I can safely say "I feel your pain".

Boo ice!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Having done the same thing about a month ago I think I can safely say "I feel your pain".
> 
> Boo ice!!!


I keep waiting for the wisdom part of aging to kick in.

 

Clearly I am sloooooow learner!


----------



## Alaskan

Pictures from this morning.


----------



## Alaskan

Hummmmm.....

Might be getting another temporary child.

Last one was fine,  no trouble at all.


This one might come with an OCS visit..  not sure I can get my house that clean.

 

Such pain... major pain.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe strap a pillow to your backside? Or springs? That way they would bounce you back up on your feet!


----------



## Alaskan

A few pictures

Eldest kid playing a video game with his baby brothers...  parrot on his arm





Bunny tracks.  There are a bunch of bunny tracks.   They are clearly increasing in number.  I am not sure if their peak will be in 1 or 2 years... but we are clearly going there...




And.. the church after service tonight... so maybe 5:45 tonight.  Pretty,  pretty.


----------



## Mini Horses

Does the priest live nearby?


----------



## Baymule

That looks like a very happy bird.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Does the priest live nearby?


Yep.

There is a 4-plex next door to the church... the priest and his wife live there.

We live a tiny walk away, so we just walk over.

I was so happy when this house went on sale...I hated driving to church.

Walking to church is super nice! 

As each person gets ready, they go to church!  No one slows down anyone else!  So my son that is altar server runs over early to help with lighting all the votive lamps...same with the son who is a subdeacon.   

The kid that helps with coffee hour food can finish up when he finishes up... then comes over.

Nice and low stress!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> That looks like a very happy bird.


Yep!  Spoiled rotten,  happy parrot!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Alaskan said:


> A few pictures
> 
> Eldest kid playing a video game with his baby brothers...  parrot on his arm
> View attachment 90023
> 
> 
> Bunny tracks.  There are a bunch of bunny tracks.   They are clearly increasing in number.  I am not sure if their peak will be in 1 or 2 years... but we are clearly going there...
> View attachment 90021
> 
> And.. the church after service tonight... so maybe 5:45 tonight.  Pretty,  pretty.
> 
> View attachment 90022


Do you have photos of the inside?


----------



## Alaskan

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Do you have photos of the inside?




I found some antique photos...  I have been leading the choir the last couple of years...so I don't have time to take pictures during services any more.

Anyway...this one is a Christmas photo of the priest and my eldest son getting everything lit for the evening service.




.



same time, from further back.




Kid #4 reading the epistle


----------



## Alaskan

Turns out eldest no longer qualifies as a dependent... even though he IS a dependent...


And ONLY the youngest doesn't need a seperate return!!!



Taxes.... soooooo many taxes


----------



## Baymule

Boo on taxes!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Boo on taxes!


So true!!!


Baymule said:


> Boo on taxes!


AND... here i am doing all the taxes...  and i find an EXTRA W2 for eldest!

I ask him to sit with me... and I say, soooooo, have you been working 2 jobs???

Anyway..  yeah...  some identity theft thing ....

I looked up the employer id..  it was started the beginning of march..  but kid earned over 9k last year....  but invisibly...  someone else got the money...

Crazy...  poor kid now has to call the SS people...


----------



## Baymule

And the IRS will expect him to pay the taxes on the money he didn't get. I hate that entity and wish there was another way to pay for our inept gooberment. A sales tax sounds like a good idea to me, no ID, no SS#, no identity theft, no nothing. Just pay up when you buy something.


----------



## Bruce

That really sucks Al!!!! 

And kinda weird. Whoever gave the wrong/stolen SSN had income, SS and Medicare taxes taken out of their pay. There is no benefit for them. I wonder if it was a simple "oops" entry of a digit on the SSN.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> That really sucks Al!!!!
> 
> And kinda weird. Whoever gave the wrong/stolen SSN had income, SS and Medicare taxes taken out of their pay. There is no benefit for them. I wonder if it was a simple "oops" entry of a digit on the SSN.


If that were it... they wouldn't also have his address. 

I was wondering if someone did it because they were a felon or dad avoiding child support...  so if they had gotten the job in their name, half the wages would have been garnished....

Or something like that. 



No idea really. 

But I am sure... after 37 hours of phone calls it will get straightened out. 

Maybe 6 years back when I was doing taxes, I tried to e-file and it said I couldn't... because I had already filed!

I called... turns out someone had stolen our identities so that they could file taxes and get the refund check.  The cops said that a bunch of people in town had had the same issue.  No joke.

Anyway.... we now get a special code, mailed to us from the feds so we can do our taxes.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> And the IRS will expect him to pay the taxes on the money he didn't get. I hate that entity and wish there was another way to pay for our inept gooberment. A sales tax sounds like a good idea to me, no ID, no SS#, no identity theft, no nothing. Just pay up when you buy something.


I think as soon as you get into any kind of office you suddenly get hit with the "i gotta lie" stick and the "i gotta spend ALL the money!" stick!!

I am not sure what the solution should be... but I agree that where we are now is bad.


----------



## Bruce

Did "they" find out who in town stole everyone's identity? Clearly it had to be a local to hit so many in one town.

Who needs all that stress!!!!!!! I bet you look over your shoulder anytime you give out any financial or personal identification information.


----------



## Mini Horses

For your DSs situation, how did the person receive the pay?  Check, direct deposit, cash?  I'm thinking trace the $$.  ID required to get job? Security cams. Etc.

Shame people are this way.☹️


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> For your DSs situation, how did the person receive the pay?  Check, direct deposit, cash?  I'm thinking trace the $$.  ID required to get job? Security cams. Etc.
> 
> Shame people are this way.☹️


Yeah.... crazy....  and all the electronic theft now.


----------



## Finnie

Mini Horses said:


> For your DSs situation, how did the person receive the pay?  Check, direct deposit, cash?  I'm thinking trace the $$.  ID required to get job? Security cams. Etc.


Not only this, but surely there is an address for the employer? They can be contacted (maybe by the authorities?) and find out who the employee is. If the employer is not in on it with the I.d. thief, then they need to know about him.

It might be hard if it’s a huge corporation. But there has to be a trail. Like Mini said, follow the money.


----------



## Ridgetop

Definitely contact the employer and let them know that they have sent the W-2 to the wrong person.  They have to correct the W-2 at their end and hopefully correct it with the IRS.


----------



## Alaskan

Son talked to the last place he worked (not the current one) and turns out the Oops W2 is from the place that was used for payroll.

But... the amount on the W2 is wrong...  not the amount he made when at that place....

So...  still unclear...  trying to muddle it out.


----------



## Alaskan

Some more pictures. 

Snow off and on since Wednesday evening. 

Church 






Looking down at the driveway.





Back of my big chicken coop.  The little bit of clear-ish ripple plastic on the far left is the greenhouse. 






Pond and pond coop






Pond coop and jeep...  re-hidden.


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> Some more pictures.
> 
> Snow off and on since Wednesday evening.
> 
> Church
> View attachment 90271
> 
> 
> Looking down at the driveway.
> 
> View attachment 90272
> 
> Back of my big chicken coop.  The little bit of clear-ish ripple plastic on the far left is the greenhouse.
> View attachment 90273
> 
> 
> 
> Pond and pond coop
> 
> View attachment 90274
> 
> 
> Pond coop and jeep...  re-hidden.
> View attachment 90275


We had colder temps, flurries this morning... windy and cold all day... Glad we did not get what you have....


----------



## Mini Horses

Love your pictures!   But it's only way I like snow anymore.😊


----------



## Baymule

Me too!!


----------



## Alaskan

Snow sure is warm!!!!


In photos!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep, yep... snowing today...  lots....


----------



## Alaskan

Snowing again today.

Walking home from church... our dog running on ahead.








And by my front door, my chicken tractor, the "Chicken Troop Transport". Clearly, we only use it in the summer time. 
The little black thing to the right is a metal wire hanging basket... must have been blown over there. And no, I am not trudging through all of that snow to grab it... it can wait a month.


----------



## Mike CHS

I look at your pictures and then get back to reality here where we already have garden in.    The pictures are pretty though as long as you keep that stuff in Alaska.


----------



## Mini Horses

I love that your dog goes to church with you!  😊


----------



## Baymule

How many people live close enough to walk to church?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> How many people live close enough to walk to church?


The priest and his wife,  and one single guy (who is Orthodox) live in the 4 plex by the church.  My family lives in the house west of the church property.

There is one other house west of me that has been vacant for years.

Then north of the church property  is one big house with basement apartment, one small house, a garage apartment,  2 cabins and 1 tiny cabin/former banya.

And that is it.

North and east of the cluster of houses is nature center.

South, is one strip of houses along the main road that the driveway joins to.

West is a bigger chunk of private property (40, or 80? Acres), there is a house on it... someplace....  but it is a fair hike from this side, and driveway access is from far west, not through this little "subdivision".

Most of my pictures face south and show how the land slopes down to a tiny creek and a wetlands area that drains to the west.   That area isn't buildable because of that.

After the creek area the land rises a bit to where the road runs west to east...  and then the land drops again.

Because the land rises a bit before the road,  it is very hard to see from my house.  And that road isn't all that busy anyway.


----------



## Alaskan

I started a set of eggs last week....

So last night I candled them.



Out of my 5 white Spitz eggs...  THREE clear.

Out of the 21 bantam blue eggs...  well first, blasted things are blue so hard to see... but it almost looks like they are all clear?  Maybe?

I have 4 bantam hens, with 2 clocks.

Sheesh....


Must be the snow, it hasn't been horrid cold so I didn't expect fertility rates THIS bad.

Kind of funny.... I was miffed at the Spitz... I have uh.... 8 hens? I think 1 pullet???   clearly I need to count again....  and it is 3 clocks?  Whatever...mind blank...  point is, I KNOW they have at least one pullet in there, maybe 3...  and still in the time the bantams, 4 old ladies, laid way more than 21 eggs (6 or so were too dirty, odd shape, whatever, not good for incubating) the Spitz laid a pathetic 5 eggs.

But....  at least 2 of the 5 Spitz eggs were fertile.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alaskan said:


> I have 4 bantam hens, with 2 clocks.


No expert here - but clocks?  Not so sure they've got the greatest fertility, lol.


----------



## Alaskan

frustratedearthmother said:


> No expert here - but clocks?  Not so sure they've got the greatest fertility, lol.




Stupid auto-correct!

I typed in cocks.  Oh!  It did it again!  But this time I saw and I changed it back!


----------



## Finnie

Alaskan said:


> Stupid auto-correct!
> 
> I typed in cocks.  Oh!  It did it again!  But this time I saw and I changed it back!


You had clocks written twice in that post, and I just thought you had a clever way to avoid having it changed to ****s. 😂


----------



## Mini Horses

Auto correct!!!!  Sometime I read and can't even recognize what I was trying to say. 🤣. It's a dirty trick for us oldsters.  .  Memory?  Or?

My hens tend to skip laying in bad weather.  They'd never lay where you are!  I'd think the boys would slack off too.   But??

I have a pullet who has gone broody!  Trying to break her up but may have to pen and give a nest of eggs instead.  . Then, a few others will do the same...you know it's contagious.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Auto correct!!!!  Sometime I read and can't even recognize what I was trying to say. 🤣. It's a dirty trick for us oldsters.  .  Memory?  Or?
> 
> My hens tend to skip laying in bad weather.  They'd never lay where you are!  I'd think the boys would slack off too.   But??
> 
> I have a pullet who has gone broody!  Trying to break her up but may have to pen and give a nest of eggs instead.  . Then, a few others will do the same...you know it's contagious.


Broody pullets!

Who would have thunk!


----------



## Alaskan

Snowing again


----------



## Alaskan

Driving into town again.

In town was warmer... it actually hailed for 5 minutes.

But up on the mountain where I live, still buckets of snow.

This photo is taken at the base of my driveway where it joins to a main road, looking down over the bay.


----------



## Alaskan

And.... snow again today. 

And the driveway is full on, unadulterated crap!


----------



## farmerjan

I guess that if I had to,  I could deal with the winter snow... if there was no choice... but I don't think I could deal with the March and APRIL snow day after day..... I would definietly go crazy.....You won't have to ever worry about me being part of the housing sale boom...


----------



## Alaskan

Yep, yep....  a little more snow last night... just a dust....

Bunch of clouds stuck on the mountains across the bay...  not sure what those clouds want to be up to.

Right now they just look stuck there.  No big winds at present.

Anyway... sitting here wait for kids while they do school state testing (yeah, we homeschool... but we still do some of the state testing), and waiting for banks to open.

Yawn.

Have to get up earlier than we are used to for the testing.

But there is a spot in town to park and look over the beach... for when eating in the car, or whatever ....  great spot.

Talking of eating WOW. Eldest... I love him, I do.... but he bought me a gift card to Starbucks! (We have one in the grocery store).  I had a coffee from them... 2 days in a row....   there is a little left on the gift card... but I couldn't do a third day in a row...  so I went to the local coffee place this morning    now this is coffee!!! 

New phone, better camera....  shots from the "spot" in town.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like they could push that testing off to May so you don't freeze while waiting in the vehicle.


----------



## Baymule

Go to the beach….. and sit in the car! Hahaha! I guess no bathing suit either!


----------



## Alaskan

Temps dipped down a bit.    

Teens to low 20s....  

Now back up to 30s.


----------



## Bruce

We were at 28 with frost this morning but should go over 50 this afternoon ... and tomorrow ... and Wednesday. Might hit 60 on Thursday. Warmest we've seen since last fall.


----------



## farmerjan

We only got down to 42 last night.  Thermometer in the sun says 70 but as soon as it moves a little will go back down to about 50... but the air feels warmer.  No freezing temps for at least 5 days...YAY


----------



## Alaskan

On my way into town...  Kid parked bobcat just a few inches too far over...

Don't want to risk my shiny new car.


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Baymule

I turned on the air conditioner…….


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> On my way into town...  Kid parked bobcat just a few inches too far over...
> 
> Don't want to risk my shiny new car.


So did you take the Bobcat or the sled?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> So did you take the Bobcat or the sled?


Nah...  I called kid and told him to come out and move it. (He was in the house)



I still get good service from these kids!


----------



## Alaskan

Saturday night... I stayed up until 4am...I think.

Our Pascha service started at 11:30.

Woke up at... 9 on Sunday.

Drank the wrong wine at the festivities that night, so Sunday morning I was all congested.  something to do with age... some wine will make me super congested... and some wine is just fine.

BUT! CHRIST IS RISEN!


 oh my! It was a comedy of errors! So lovely to be in a congregation where we just laugh about it! My voice completely left me before the midnight service was over... TRULY... I could barely squeak out a note! I was supposed to be leading the choir!! And I am standing there... and I KNOW the staring note... and out comes this rasping squeak! 


Luckily it only happened on songs that were familiar to other people... so stuff still got sung!

I think the comment was something along the lines of "our enthusiasm was clear"  -snicker-

And sheesh! I forgot to stick candles in the paschal baskets... the priest forgot to put the festal bells on the censer (no bells on the censer for all of lent)... until during a censing a congregant told him to put them on.... the altar boy forgot to change to the festal incense until... again... a congregant mentioned it (we use frankincense and myrrh during lent, then switch to floral for the feast).... I TOTALLY forgot how dark it would be at the Procession around the church... and couldn't both SEE the music and walk without tripping! So... yep, no singing at the Procession around the church... at least the bell ringing was great! AND everyone's candles got blown out in the Procession!!! I think 2 people managed to keep their candles lit!!! Poor priest had his Paschal candle blow out!



So we get around the church, back to the front door... Everyone had to get their candles relit, so there at the doors of the church we were all scrambling to get all candles relit, so that we could start the outside the church part. One of my favorite parts, the priest bangs on the door of the church.. shouting out the end part of psalm 24.
Priest says a part "Lift up your gates, O ye princes; and be ye lifted up, ye everlasting gates, and the King of glory shall enter in", and my eldest still in the church bellows out "who is this King of glory?" Anyway.. it goes on... but so cool!

It was lovely... bummer I couldn't sleep until noon!

Service on Sunday was at a lovely 4pm! 


Oh...  I had forgotten how old fashioned some of our translations are! The priest was blessing the paschal baskets... and he blessed the "curdled milk"! Later on the blessing says "flesh-meats, cheese and eggs".... so duuuuuuude..... then what is the "curdled milk"? Rotten milk?!?!? Can't be!  no one would bring rotten milk to feast on! Kiefer? Yogurt? At first I thought "curdled milk" = cheese... but later he SAYS "cheese"!!!!



Ah! What a hoot!


----------



## Alaskan

We had some *RAIN!!!!*

But... yeah.... not much...

My driveway yesterday, Pond on right.







And the path out of my front door... yes.. up and very dirty icy ramp to the driveway... the little thing is the pond coop.







And... pictures of the church, with the Pascha decorations. The stuff on the floor are the laurel leaves of victory, and rose petals... that the priest throws at everyone in the church while we sing "Christ is RISEN from the dead!"


























On Sunday we have church at 4 PM!!! A super short service where we read the gospel in as many languages as we can... the one where the apostles see the risen Lord, and Thomas misses it, and when they tell him, Thomas says he won't belive until he himself sees Christ.


And after that... we FEAST! No curdled milk was to be found!  but there were armadillo eggs, and Texas dip, 3 kinds of chicken enchiladas, roast lamb, ham, scalloped potatoes, baklava, amaretto cake, some kind of fancy cup cakes, wine, beer, candy! Not sure what else... bunches of food! Oh.... there WAS salad... I ate that first... covered in blue cheese dressing... ah! Blue cheese dressing! Maybe that counts as curdled milk! 

It was such a fantastic time!

Today is a day off!!!

I told the kids they could sleep in as long as they want... no more school until Thursday (well, maybe a little Tuesday and Wednesday)...

So far, at ELEVEN in the morning... only one kid is up!!! 

But... don't panic, spouse made me coffee AND the fanciest sausage creamy stuff quiche. 


You want me to love you? Feed me! I am easy!!!


----------



## Baymule

That is the most beautiful church I’ve ever seen. But the real beauty is the people in it.


----------



## Alaskan

Smack me senseless. 

Sigh

Washer busted.

Had kid #3 take it all apart and clean it up... have to order a new motor.


----------



## Alaskan

We are a pretty filthy family...  yeah... humans living in filth is us....low standards....

But take away the washer for just a day.... and


SO BAD!!


----------



## Alaskan

Kid 5 has been doing laundry all day... sitting there... draining the machine by hand...

 

Starting to see floor again.  (Floor had been covered in a carpet of dirty clothes)


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. Hope the motor shows up soon.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Kid 5 has been doing laundry all day... sitting there... draining the machine by hand...



I sure hope that new motor arrives quickly!!


----------



## Alaskan

Showed up yesterday...   

Had kids install and reassemble today!  They are getting better, all good first time!  No leaks... and WASHING!!!  

I am listening to the joyful sounds of a functional washer as I type!


----------



## Alaskan

Kid #3 got signed for a boat this summer...  he found what he wanted... a short run (6 weeks) in the Berring sea.  It was harder than I had hoped....  he is super humble, and doesn't market himself well.  All other job offers have been because someone saw him working... 

This was the first time he had to get a job by jumping in cold...  and ask people who don't know him.

I was starting to worry he wouldn't get on a boat...  I tried coaching him...  but...  he just wouldn't market himself.

So... it isn't the best boat, but it isn't a bad one... so should be fine....    pray with me that he stays safe and makes a bundle. (And yeah, safe is more important than the money, but both sure would be nice.

And...if he decides to do it again, he will hopefully be able to move up to a better boat.

There is a training tomorrow,  all full... he is going to show up anyway, and hope they let him join.


----------



## Alaskan

Ah...  and I didn't mention that kid #2 found a campus job that comes with a free apartment.

So he is staying up there for the summer.

Not too many hours are required for the job... so he will also take 2 classes.


----------



## Baymule

What will kid#3 be fishing for? And I pray that he stays safe. It’s scary going to strangers and asking for a job. He’ll get better at it!


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> What will kid#3 be fishing for? And I pray that he stays safe. It’s scary going to strangers and asking for a job. He’ll get better at it!


I think ocean salmon???  I actually don't know!

I had wanted him to take the 3 month job in south east alaska...  south east Alaska just sounds safer to me...  

Berring sea sounds like huge waves and scary....  of course I haven't fished in either, so I know nothing. 

We have to fly him over to King Salmon (located on the west side of the Alaskan Peninsula,  no road access).... boat goes out from there.


----------



## Baymule

Wow. I’d be worried until he got back home. It’d be just your luck that he loves it and wants to go back.


----------



## Alaskan

I asked... yep, it is for salmon


----------



## Baymule

Can he bring some home? Yummy!


----------



## Alaskan

Second hatch...  4 pips so far!


----------



## Baymule

How many more to go?


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> How many more to go?


There were a bunch of clears in this batch too... so 1 week into incubation I tossed clears and filled up spaces... staggered hatch!

I think in the "supposed to hatch now" set are two bantams and 8 Spitz?

All 4 pips are in Spitz eggs.


----------



## Baymule

I like your Spitz chickens. They are pretty!


----------



## Alaskan

3 tired chicks this morning. 

 I get more!


----------



## Bruce

Yes, we want you to have a good hatch!


----------



## Alaskan

Sooooo disappointed!  3 chicks.... still 3 chicks!!

But nope... not about to pop open eggs and see why...  either the blasted things will hatch properly... or not at all.  

Should have had 8 chicks....   bummed


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooh!  A pair of Barrow Goldeneyes are on my pond right now!

I think my pond is too small to entice them to stay... but they sure are pretty.


----------



## farmerjan

They are really NICE.....


----------



## Bruce

they must like COLD water!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> they must like COLD water!!!


A few days back.. the pond was still covered in slush... and this mallard drake actually swam right through the slush, leaving a trail of clear water.





He showed up when the middle of the pond was still ice, and all he had was like 2 feet of water along the shoreline.

But..  then he left...  and I have the pair of Barrow Goldeneyes....  they are still here this morning.


----------



## farmerjan

I never thought about mallards in Alaska.... interesting...


----------



## Alaskan

I had the kids put up a nestbox... in case those fancy ducks, the Barrow Goldeneyes, decide to come back and nest.

If they don't like it, maybe someone else will.  

The floating duck nest we built years back... for some other species (forget what) has never been used as a nest, but many visiting ducks like to just sit on it and hang out.  So...  it counts as a win.  Actually, the female Barrows Goldeneye spent a bunch of time sitting on it.


I still need 2 more swallow houses made.

Kids repaired the busted one, cleaned up 2 others....  so I now have 3 in good spots, all ready.........but I used to have 5 total, and I want to be back at 5.

I like it when they have choices.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I like it when they have choices.



Or when there isn't a housing shortage   I made a 3rd tree swallow house this past week. I've seen at least enough birds to fill them. And the barn swallows were flying around in the lower part of the barn starting last week so I suspect I'll see some activity repairing the nest or making a new one in the same area.


----------



## Alaskan

So.... Monday,  first swallow sighting of the year!   

I couldn't tell if it was a tree or a violet green...

They haven't yet picked a nestbox.


----------



## Alaskan

I couldn't get good photos of the girls...

Here is a picture of the beta cock, I think he is 2 years old. Someone keeps pecking his crest... I haven't seen it happen... so maybe at night.. he is my one golden spangled.

Hen on left is way too light Chamois, hen on right is nice.






One of the girls





Alpha cock. He is several years old, 4? (I lost my records this past fall) He is excellent, except he leans more towards lace than quality spangles. One of the reasons for beta. Beta has too many spangles, but good perfect spangles.








And, one more hen.


----------



## farmerjan

WOW  BARE GROUND in Alaska??!!!!!
They are pretty.  Are they supposed to have white earlobes?  I don't know anything about the breed.


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> WOW  BARE GROUND in Alaska??!!!!!
> They are pretty.  Are they supposed to have white earlobes?  I don't know anything about the breed.


I know!  (On the bare ground) still in shock to see grass!  

And yes, they are supposed to have white earlobes.  Mine don't have solid white... a bit of red seeps in at the edges. 

They lay white eggs.


----------



## Baymule

That picture of the mallard in the slushy ice on the pond, post that as a POW! 
I always enjoy pictures of your chickens. They sure are pretty.


----------



## Mini Horses

The chickens are lovely!  Love the hairdos. 😋


----------



## Alaskan

I rarely check Facebook,  but do on occasion to see the local happenings.

This was a funny post from the town cops:


----------



## Alaskan

Not a great photo... not sure why I wasn't getting them in focus... but here is my ENTIRE flock in one shot!!! (Well full sized flock, bantams have their own coop)

They had run out of water....  

But anyway, full flock photos... 12 Spitz hens, 2 cocks, and one old lady cross maransxEE


----------



## Baymule

Those are some pretty chickens!


----------



## Alaskan

Got hot... ya know... 60s..

So I caught a moose cooling off in the pond.

This is our neighborhood cow... she didn't calve this year..  maybe getting too old... not sure how old she is...


----------



## Bruce

My alpacas do that in the pond behind the barn. They didn't calve this year either


----------



## Alaskan

Oops



Got a sunburn


----------



## Mini Horses

Guess that means you were outside??  Gardening?? 🤭


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Guess that means you were outside??  Gardening?? 🤭




Sitting and chewing the fat.


----------



## Alaskan

Chicks.

9 ATM.  3 older Spitz, then second hatch with 2 bantam Ameraucanas,  and another Spitz.  And, 3 store bought.  They were supposed to be 1 pullet RIR, and then 2 pullet black sex links, but I got the RIR and 1 black sex link and one EE.  Not sure if the EE is supposed to be a pullet or SR.  It is a dark EE, so I didn't realize the sales clerk had grabbed the wrong one from the bin (3 breeds in that bin) until I got home and stuck them in the brooder.

Stupid new eyes ...  I didn't want to take the time to put on the readers, then focus on the chick.

Ah well...  it will be nice if it is a pullet.

Kid 5 put all chicks on kid 4 so kid 5 could clean the brooder bin.





One of the older Spitz sitting on his knee.


----------



## Alaskan

Kid 3 done did graduate!  

So... the kids are all on stage... their name is called, they stand up, walk across the stage. They pass a microphone where they have the option to stop and say something... then they get to their parents or parent or whoever, we hand over the diploma, a picture is taken, and we get off the stage.

I paid him 20 bucks to say something. Kid #1 and #2 had said nothing! I wanted a kid to say SOMETHING....

So.... he said... something along the lines of:

"I would like to thank general motors for making it possible for me to arrive at this graduation."

AND, just to make it clear that this kid is MY kid...

The kids graduating all got to make posters that were put on display. All of the other kids made posters with photos, some with poems ... like these 2:



My kid??





Yep!.. spray paint art... that is an outline of a snow machine half way through a jump. With kid, wearing a helmet, riding it! He started working on it IN MY LIVINGROOM, but when I told him no spray painting inside... he finished it up outside.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... amd driving home today...  saw this crossing the road





And... forgot to mention... graduation was in a big-ish town... they get hotter than us... hit 70... everyone was hot... I got more sun I didn't need... and all of the balloon decorations???? The balloons kept POPPING from the heat!  

Graduation was outside in a park.


----------



## Alaskan

And there I am... brushing my teeth...  and I see 2 baby bulls in the pond!


----------



## Baymule

So….. is Kid a chip off the old block? LOL

70 degrees is winter here! Balloons popping from the heat makes me laugh! 

Moose! Nice view from the window. Ever hunt and stock the freezer? My son in law went to Alaska to visit a cousin and brought back moose steak. It was very good.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> So….. is Kid a chip off the old block? LOL
> 
> 70 degrees is winter here! Balloons popping from the heat makes me laugh!
> 
> Moose! Nice view from the window. Ever hunt and stock the freezer? My son in law went to Alaska to visit a cousin and brought back moose steak. It was very good.


Alaska is cut up into different management zones.... each one with its own regs.

We are in a pretty populated area... closest town has almost 6,000 people now... so regulations are TIGHT.

It is hard to find a legal moose to kill.  The local general store puts up a display during hunting season with examples of legal and illegal racks.  No cows may be shot.

Other areas have looser regs on moose.  If we want meat it is easier to send kid 3 to where there is deer... he kills a bunch... and brings it home.

And... that is why raising a pig is always good.


----------



## Alaskan

Last day of kid #3... before leaves for 6 to 8 weeks to go fishing in the Berring sea...

Grandparents dropped off a care bag...

Betadine, lots of packages of baby wipes, and a giant bag of candy.



It was funny, when we last saw the grandparents, grandma kept going on about how he wouldn't get to shower for 2 months.... I kept trying to tell her that if they are all rolling in fish slime, after the first 3 days, no stank will be noticed.

I am just happy to hear the boat is big enough that he gets his own bed.

Poor kid has been working like gangbusters these last few weeks, finishing up his current job before the fishing job starts. He drove pilot car lastnight until 7am... still passed out atm.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Last day of kid #3... before leaves for 6 to 8 weeks to go fishing in the Berring sea...


Who is going to fix all the machinery???


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Who is going to fix all the machinery???


I know!!!!

 

It will be good though...  I have already made kid #4 jack up a car..


----------



## Bruce

But jacking it up is a far  from actually fixing anything!

BTW, how are you and spouse doing with your new eyes now that months have passed? All adapted and don't even think about the change anymore?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> But jacking it up is a far  from actually fixing anything!
> 
> BTW, how are you and spouse doing with your new eyes now that months have passed? All adapted and don't even think about the change anymore?


I really love the new eyes!

I still bring things in closer to see... instead of further away...  muscle memory hasn't yet rewired.

I also have to remember to take my glasses OFF to see anything further away than 3 feet.  

But I LOVE being able to drive with sunglasses,  and SEE sharp as a tack when I drive!!!  

So yes, I still think about and notice the change...  but I am very glad I did it.


As to fixing stuff!!!  Yes!!!  I would be in a panic if this were snow season.... but it isn't... so we will be just fine.


----------



## Bruce

Is it in #3's birth contract that he must live where you do during winter as long as you are living independently?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Is it in #3's birth contract that he must live where you do during winter as long as you are living independently?


See?  Perfectly reasonable,  to insist he lives with us for 9 months of every year.


----------



## Bruce

And pays his way by fixing everything, moving snow, etc!


----------



## Baymule

Maybe you need to just add onto the house to make room for his future wife and kids?


----------



## Bruce

Perfect!!!!! Bay you have the BEST ideas!


----------



## Alaskan

Actually!

I manage several apartments/shacks that are right next door!

So he could move into his own place, but be right next door.  

Oh...  and talking of news... and kids...  Kid #1 just got accepted into seminary! 

We shall see how that goes!   And kid #1 doesn't do mechanical stuff... but he is a huge part of all of the church services... it will be hard not having him in church!   


So, he has to be at seminary towards the end of August.   

Travel is so expensive, as well as such a bother... probably won't see him until next summer.....


----------



## farmerjan

Don't know whether to like or be sad at that last post...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Don't know whether to like or be sad at that last post...


I KNOW!

All the emotions I tell ya!

Laughter,  sadness,  joy, proud....


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## farmerjan

Your scenery is just amazing... beautiful.


----------



## Baymule

That sure is pretty, but the 9 months of snow would drive me nuttier than I already am.


----------



## Mini Horses

I just could not deal with the snow and the daylight thing parts of the year. 🤪

You can do the visual phone calls with #1 ??  That would sure help! 🤗😇


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That sure is pretty, but the 9 months of snow would drive me nuttier than I already am.


Gotta pay for spectacular views!!


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> I just could not deal with the snow and the daylight thing parts of the year. 🤪
> 
> You can do the visual phone calls with #1 ??  That would sure help! 🤗😇


I am not sure....  

Last time I was in Kodiak their cell reception is POOR.  On the main island phone calls are ok... but not sure it could handle video.


----------



## Alaskan

I had my wellness exam today.   

They decided to do a blood vial verses the finger prick..... to find out my cholesterol numbers

-twiddling thumbs- please be the same or better, same or better.... same or better...noooooo upwards creep!!!  

I forgot to ask how long before I get results?

I HAVE lost some weight! Just about 10 pounds, but I am so happy for it! I will keep on trucking! I like slow and steady!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Gotta pay for spectacular views!!


No I don’t. Alaskan post views for me to see!


----------



## Mini Horses

Me, too!!⬆️ 😊


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> No I don’t. Alaskan post views for me to see!


True! You are BRILLIANT!

You can post pictures of people in 110°F, 100% humidity this summer  @Alaskan will be happy to see that from Alaska.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> -twiddling thumbs- please be the same or better, same or better.... same or better...noooooo upwards creep!!!


Is it high enough now that you are on cholesterol reducing drugs?


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Is it high enough now that you are on cholesterol reducing drugs?


Nope...

I am working hard to avoid that.

-shudder-

Which is why I am so hoping for NO upward creep!!!


----------



## Alaskan

I am also hoping that the lost weight... and since I am planning to continue the weight loss .... that that will help to keep the cholesterol numbers steady.


----------



## Alaskan

Trying to log into my united airlines account..

Could NOT remember the answers to my security questions!!!

And yes... I set them up... but who knows how many years ago...

So, first was "color of the house you grew up in" and I am thinking... the first house I remember as a kid? The color it was when I was a kid? The color it is now? Or.... was I thinking the first house I owned/bought? That color?

3 possible choices for how to answer question number one.

Question 2, was "what is your favorite ice cream flavor" I was happy to see THAT question! That has never changed... well... only slightly... I have always had the SAME favorite ice cream flavor that I *made* as a kid, and different favorite *store bought* ice cream. So I am thinking I will get this one correct, possibly.....

But then the list of possible answers pop down, my favorite is NOT on the list! (Neither favorite!). So... looking at the list I see TWO possible second favorites. But, which I would choose would depend on my mood... no no way to figure out an every day winner...


And... you betcha!! I failed both and got kicked out!



Later on it gave me a chance to answer one more question... "what is your favorite music to listen to" So I read out the possible choices to spouse... eh... hard to figure out that one too!!!  My music choices...  eh... varied...

yep... kicked out again!! Dude! It really is ME! Anyway... had to call the helpline.....

Had to pick new security questions... and answers...

I did NOT pick the ice cream question again.


----------



## Bruce

I go for the easy ones like what was the name of your first pet or what what was the name of your grammar school.

I don't recall the color of the house I grew up in, I don't have a favorite ice cream. But ask me about PIE and it's super easy!


----------



## Alaskan

Well..  stick a moldy muffin on a stick



Cholesterol numbers are worse!!!

Doc said since I have lost weight... and am planning to lose more... no drugs until next year.


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> True! You are BRILLIANT!
> 
> You can post pictures of people in 110°F, 100% humidity this summer  @Alaskan will be happy to see that from Alaska.


I can do that starting Monday. Forecast is 100 to 103 through Sunday. It's too early in the summer for temperatures that hot. Drought mode, hay is already high, it will get worse.


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Well..  stick a moldy muffin on a stick
> 
> 
> 
> Cholesterol numbers are worse!!!
> 
> Doc said since I have lost weight... and am planning to lose more... no drugs until next year.


Stay off the meds! Doctor had my husband on a statin drug and his memory got so bad that he couldn't remember what happened 30 minutes ago. I had the doctor take him off the statin drug. Do what you got to do to get the numbers down!


----------



## Baymule

These 9 Foods Lower Cholesterol Naturally
					

Which foods are best for lowering bad cholesterol? Check out these nine foods that can help reduce your number and make your heart healthier.




					www.allrecipes.com
				












						How Exactly to Lower Cholesterol Naturally
					

Foods to eat. Foods to avoid. Certain supplements and essential oils. Exercise. 28 simple steps in all!




					draxe.com
				




What foods should I avoid if I want to lower my cholesterol?
*Other high cholesterol foods to avoid include:*

Whole-milk dairy products
Butter
Cream
Ice cream
Cream cheese
Certain shellfish (such as shrimp)
Organ meats (such as kidney and brain)
Duck and goose (which have more cholesterol than chicken or turkey; the skin on these animals is high in cholesterol).


----------



## Mini Horses

Lower with:  Garlic.  Flaxseed. Chia seeds.  Beans, peas. Legumes, lentils.  Wild salmon.walnuts, almonds cashews.   Steel cut oats.

Raises with...limit dramatically:. Fried foods.  Breads. White pasta. Processed chips.  Ice cream, non dairy creamer, butter. Cheese. Cookies, cakes, etc.  Processed meats, fatty meats.  All the good stuff 🤣

Yep...sad but true!   Hey -- you'll loose weight, too! 😊.  Veg out!!  Eat those greens.  Grill meats.  Limit starch veggies, corn...🙄


----------



## Bruce

So basically lower your cholesterol by dying since you can't eat anything worth eating!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> So basically lower your cholesterol by dying since you can't eat anything worth eating!


I am willing to drastically reduce meat and whole milk and organ meats!



Also...  I was thinking I should start smoking... so I can quit smoking.

Quitting smoking is a HUGE help.


----------



## Alaskan

I am not capable of cutting out butter... I guess I can slightly reduce cheese


----------



## Mini Horses

Consider portion size and frequency to each "offending" food.  Say, ice cream once a week, not every day.    Butter. Nope.  I wouldn't give it up! 🤫


----------



## Baymule

You can reduce the cholesterol with a healthier diet. You really don't want to go down the path of medications. The key is moderation. You may have a small portion of the offending foods in a great once in awhile as a treat, but not often. Concentrate on the good foods and use moderation in portions. I work at keeping my weight around 135 pounds. If it starts climbing, I shut down the food factory. If it drops a little, that's ok, I'd rather see a lower number than a higher one.


----------



## Marie2020

Baymule said:


> You can reduce the cholesterol with a healthier diet. You really don't want to go down the path of medications. The key is moderation. You may have a small portion of the offending foods in a great once in awhile as a treat, but not often. Concentrate on the good foods and use moderation in portions. I work at keeping my weight around 135 pounds. If it starts climbing, I shut down the food factory. If it drops a little, that's ok, I'd rather see a lower number than a higher one.


I so envy your will power


----------



## Alaskan

Well...  I am continuing to lose weight!!!

Hurrah!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> Well...  I am continuing to lose weight!!!
> 
> Hurrah!


That’s great!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Are you doing any gardening this yr?


----------



## Alaskan

A few things in the greenhouse...

I never got to fixing the fence around my garden...  it is now mostly sideways or on the ground... so no outside garden.... (well... two weed filled flower gardens...)

We DID almost finish the staining and painting of the house and chicken coop!  

Such a chore!  Always takes us longer than it "should".  And prices on paint and stain is killer.

Now we have to touch up a few trim spots on the house... one rotten board to replace... then paint the barn...  barn has been mostly scraped clean.....

Then we have the 3 story tall next door house to stain...  

The last set of chicken eggs in the incubator... all bantam, none have hatched...  I was traveling for a good part of the incubation... so maybe humidity wasn't checked enough by the kids...  not sure.... will candle them all tomorrow,  then toss them and try again.....

We did get enough hatched from the Spitz in the hatch before...  so that flock has been "refreshed", so that is good.


----------



## Mini Horses

Alaskan said:


> And prices on paint and stain is killer.


Such an understatement!  🤔🤣

My DD is working at Lowe's in paint deptment -- couple months now -- and she  sees the markdowns and does them.  Called to say she picked up a couple gal for me at $9 a gal....marked down from $54!! 😲😲😬.   Same barn red I last bought and complained, at $21 a gal.   Almost fell over when I saw that price.

This 100% or more increase is not acceptable. It's everywhere on everything! 😩


----------



## Alaskan

$275 for a 5 gallon bucket of stain.


----------



## Mini Horses

Amazing!!  Same here...sad.  Wrong. Can believe why.


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Amazing!!  Same here...sad.  Wrong. Can believe why.


Yeah....  just about killed me...

We needed 2x 5 gallons of paint,  and 3x5 gallons of stain...

And we aren't done!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

That's worse than gasoline!!!  🤭


----------



## farmerjan

The only saving grace about the cost of the paint/stain..... being more than gasoline... is there are lasting effects... it will not just go on and then disappear... It should do a job protecting for a few years at least...


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> The only saving grace about the cost of the paint/stain..... being more than gasoline... is there are lasting effects... it will not just go on and then disappear... It should do a job protecting for a few years at least...


True!   It has been a very long time since we have painted and stained the house... maybe 6 to 10 years...LONG time...


----------



## farmerjan

When I hear people complain about the cost of glasses, I always think....I wear my glasses 12-18 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.  If they cost me $300/ pair or $600/pair... what is it worth to be able to see clearly?  I am fortunate that my prescription didn't change for over 5 years, and this last time it was a very minor "tweak" he said... in fact I am still wearing my old ones mostly because of the possibility of them getting broken and scratched with the animals.... 
Is it worth it to me to pay $1.00 / day to see.... YEP...... that figures to less than .10/hr if I wear them 10 hours....


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> When I hear people complain about the cost of glasses, I always think....I wear my glasses 12-18 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.  If they cost me $300/ pair or $600/pair... what is it worth to be able to see clearly?  I am fortunate that my prescription didn't change for over 5 years, and this last time it was a very minor "tweak" he said... in fact I am still wearing my old ones mostly because of the possibility of them getting broken and scratched with the animals....
> Is it worth it to me to pay $1.00 / day to see.... YEP...... that figures to less than .10/hr if I wear them 10 hours....


So true!  I agree!


----------



## Marie2020

Alaskan said:


> Well...  I am continuing to lose weight!!!
> 
> Hurrah!



Good for you  👍


----------



## Marie2020

Alaskan said:


> So true!  I agree!


How are your eyes since your operation? 

I hope you and your family are well


----------



## murphysranch

"waves hi at Marie" @Marie2020


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> that figures to less than .10/hr if I wear


Excellent point though I think mine are running $0.15/hour and that doesn't include the drive or cost for eye exams.


----------



## farmerjan

If I spend $2.00 day for my glasses with everything included, I still consider that well worth being able to see as well as I do at this age.  I agree that they are getting expensive... but with the problems that the friend/former babysitter for DS/  has just gone through with the vision difficulties, and losing all depth perception, and some of her sight, and not being able to drive anymore ... I will gladly pay for my glasses to be able to keep my independence and ability to see.  I may not like the increased costs, and grumble about paying it when it hits all at once, but I have tried to rationalize it out and be thankful that at least they can give me glasses that makes it possible to see and continue on with little problems.  I do not do as well at night as I did, especially in the evening hours... mornings are not bad,  so I think it is the combination of tired eyes and the miserable newer headlights... but I can still see.


----------



## Alaskan

Marie2020 said:


> How are your eyes since your operation?
> 
> I hope you and your family are well


Still great!   


I really like them!


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Excellent point though I think mine are running $0.15/hour and that doesn't include the drive or cost for eye exams.


Eh...  when it is shell out...  or don't see much at all...  definitely no driving....

I think even a HUGE cost is worth it.

Seeing is nice!



farmerjan said:


> I do not do as well at night as I did, especially in the evening hours... mornings are not bad, so I think it is the combination of tired eyes and the miserable newer headlights... but I can still see.


Those new headlights are BAD.  And I know it isn't just an "old eye" issue.  My kids also find them way too bright.

Yes... even with my "new" eyes they do not work as well when they are tired out.

But... the new lenses, and zero cataracts means I now see GREAT at night!  

Driving is now safer and more enjoyable.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> If I spend $2.00 day for my glasses with everything included, I still consider that well worth being able to see as well as I do at this age.


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Alaskan

My place is NOT YET CLEANED UP!!!!




We couldn't touch anything at the front/north door for the first month of no-snow... since a robin had made a nest on the skis that are hung on the wall there by the door. She flew off the nest if we used that door. So... we all snuck out the south door and didn't weed the entryway garden or touch the junk in that area.

The robins are now done with their brood... so we have started reclaiming the front flower bed... heavy weeds though, so it is a slow slog...

We did start trying to organize and put away our junk and jillion motorized vehicles... and then suddenly 2 more 4-wheelers showed up, plus a motorcycle!!! 

Sheesh! Like holding back a tsunami I tell ya!

But... we finally... after many years of it being in desperate need... actually stained the house and painted the trim!!  We also got the coop painted!

The barn is still looking sad... I am thinking we will only do the south side... the price of paint and stain is giving me twitches. So... maybe we will just paint until the paint runs out.

Other news.....  last incubator hatch...  ZERO, out of a full 'bator of... 24? 26? Whatever..


Anyway, the vast majority were infertile...  not even blood rings... 2 started then died early on.   This was 100% bantams...  2 cocks over 4 hens.  No excuse for infertility!

I have a single female that I hatched earlier this spring... she is... 6 weeks now?


----------



## Alaskan

Bragging on my boys....

Had to run the 2 youngest into town... they both had checks to deposit,  and youngest wanted a professional hair cut 

So we were done...  driving the bypass back towards home..... and there is this old man in a wheelchair... the hand powered kind... in the rain..  going along towards the grocery store, still 4 long blocks away,  and he looked a bit tuckered.

Busy road, no safe way to stop by him and heft him into the car etc... so I kicked a kid out, #4.

Kid didn't pause,  ran right on over, asked the man if he would like some help.

I did a slow turn about and met kid at the grocery store.

We did ask if he wanted a ride home... would have been easy to stick him in the car at the grocery store... but he said he had a ride home.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have a lot of reasons to feel good about your kids but I know you know that.


----------



## Alaskan

Mike CHS said:


> You have a lot of reasons to feel good about your kids but I know you know that.


Those kids of mine...  biggest blessings I have ever had.

Always so amazed by them.  Not that they don't drive me nuts at time....but they are always kind.

They have all been great even through the teens...  none of that junk you read about. 

I can tell they hit teenage-hood though...  like the 16 year old likes to say pecan like a Yankee, just to see me roll my eyes at him.  

The 14 year old now says "HILLarious, get it? Because we live on a HILL" as often as he can.... just because it is stupid...

Silly kids, great kids....   


I can't believe they are all growing up!  baby is 14 now!!!!

Sounds like the 18 year old was pretty sick for the first 2 weeks on the fishing vessel.  He actually talked to us for like 5 minutes, on a horrid connection, when his boat was unloading at a cannery.  He said he is finally feeling a bit better.  He isn't sure if he was actually sick,  or if he was seasick.  He hasn't ever been seasick before, but this is his first out in the sea 24/7 fishing boat... so who knows.  Luckily, I know that kid was working hard, even half dead that boy would work hard.  But I sure feel bad for him.  He said he wasn't able to sleep much.  Anyway... season is already halfway over....  and he is feeling better...  so hopefully he will get some better sleep.....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> Other news..... last incubator hatch... ZERO, out of a full 'bator of... 24? 26? Whatever..


That is very


----------



## Alaskan

Kid #3 is home! 


He looks just fine, healthy...well... his biceps are bigger.... 

He doesn't yet know what his final pay will be, but he did get a nice sized take home check.... the rest of the money will show up after final calculations.


----------



## Bruce

Did you save up a bunch of repair work for him to do?

Interesting that the fishing season is over already.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Did you save up a bunch of repair work for him to do?
> 
> Interesting that the fishing season is over already.


He was doing the Salmon run over in Bristol Bay... that season is always 6 to 8 weeks.

And... as I was driving him home from the airport he read off the list of things he was planning to fix at the house... it is LONG!!!


----------



## Bruce

He is a GOOD KID!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Well... there goes my diet!   

Kid 3 is home... and cooks food that I LOVE!!!! 

He made mashed potatoes and steak tonight....

And the portions are HUGE!   of course the kid is 18, and working outside all day... so his portions are understandably big.  Also... we are several family members short!  So... not the normal number of eaters.

He has also been making coffee for me every morning....

Nice to have him home!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Ack!  He had to trailer the bobcat over to someone to do work for them....

First morning since he has come home, that no coffee was waiting for me! 

Poor kid... he was up just past midnight last night.... he had to weld reinforcements on the ramps to the trailer... the bobcat bent the ramps when he drove it onto the trailer...

This is the first time we have taken it anywhere since we bought it...


----------



## Mini Horses

At least he's able and responsible enough to do those things!!  

"Someone" raised him right!   Good job.


----------



## Alaskan

How many days of warmth did I get?  Was it three????

Well... rain came back...

There was sky this morning,  but by noon a cloud came down and sat on us.

And... a moose with some funky mismatched antlers growing in, walked past my livingroom windows.


----------



## Alaskan

A better view of the antlers


----------



## Mini Horses

He's looking right IN that window!!   . Smiling, too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's a nice "good morning!"  (but a little too close for comfort for me)


----------



## Bruce

Have you named him "Stubby"?


----------



## Alaskan

I finally got a better report fr9m fishing kid....

Turns out in peak season they had breakfast (cold cereal, they had that shelf stable irradiated milk), then lunch (if they had time) and supper was peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.

Once fishing slowed down a bit, then they had "real food".  2 soups, chicken noodle or vegetable beef. Then chili, canned fruit, and for "fancy" meals hamburger helper with canned meat.  He said a few times they got fresh meat from the Tender.

And it WAS a good clean boat... no booze and no drugs...


----------



## Bruce

Good that the boat was clean!


----------



## Mini Horses

That's not a great food menu!  But there's no time for cooking and boat rolling makes it a challenging process.   I get seasick in a row boat!  😂


----------



## Ridgetop

No time to cook when all hands are busy pulling in and putting out nets.  Gotta make the money while the fish are there.  Eat later.  No wonder he is making and eating humongous portions!


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> No time to cook when all hands are busy pulling in and putting out nets.  Gotta make the money while the fish are there.  Eat later.  No wonder he is making and eating humongous portions!


That is what he said!!  He wanted the money!!!

He was head fishing picker...  he said he wore out one pair of heavy duty rubber gloves each and every day during high season.


----------



## Alaskan

Man has it been NICE having him home!!!   

Of all my kids, he works the hardest.

And for the first time since he was 14(??) He is NOT having a job!!

He has decided he is DONE with working,  he made his money fishing,  and he is now working on his list!  (That huge long list of things to do)

Once of the first things he did was scrub the toilet in the boy's bathroom!   


He has been working on all of the 4-wheelers, one by one fixing them up...

He now finally has the time to combine his 2 derelict trucks into 1 functional truck.  Turns out he will have to weld/fabricate a part to get the transmission parts to combine....

Anyway...  super cool.


----------



## Mini Horses

All before winter!!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Wow!  Where can I get one of those?!


----------



## Bruce

I believe you have to make them yourself


----------



## Mini Horses

That's out!  I believe her "making" days are over.   

Maybe a lease or barter plan would be an option???


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> That's out!  I believe her "making" days are over.
> 
> Maybe a lease or barter plan would be an option???


Pretending to make one is just as fun!


----------



## farmerjan

Alaskan said:


> Pretending to make one is just as fun!


----------



## The Ranch Girl

awwe I have 3 niderian dwarfs


----------



## Alaskan

Today was pretty...  and I was trying to enjoy the LAST DAYS OF WARMTH AND SUN!!!!  

So... bunch of photos as I drove around a little. 

Not my horses... they are mustangs brought up from the lower 48.

Since there are so many photos,  I put them in as thumbnails.   Click to make them bigger.


----------



## Ridgetop

Beautiful until the first snow turns every white.  Alaska weather is so RACIST!  

I wonder when the woke libs are going to change the name of snow to something else!  Or maybe they will just outlaw Alaska during the winter.  Dummies!


----------



## Blue Sky

Alaska certainly is stunning. The only thing I miss about my former non shepherd lifestyle is being able to travel. Things being how they are now, shepherd or no, I don’t want to venture too far from home. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Baymule

Your son will make some VERY lucky woman an extremely fine husband some day! That is, if you’ll let him go-might just have to move her in the house! LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Your son will make some VERY lucky woman an extremely fine husband some day! That is, if you’ll let him go-might just have to move her in the house! LOL


I  hoping that he stays in town...  he could live in one of the shacks next door.


----------



## Alaskan

A few more photos from Wednesday.

Because you betcha! That sunny day was a one and only!!!!


----------



## Baymule

What beautiful scenery!


----------



## Ridgetop

How do the horses fare in Alaska winters?  Do they stay inside?


----------



## Alaskan

Ridgetop said:


> How do the horses fare in Alaska winters?  Do they stay inside?


Well... Alaska is a huge state....

Where I live it was/is fine for horses.

For winter, once snow was deep enough to be annoying,  we would bring the horses up to the barn paddock.   We have a large barn that they could run in and out of as they wished.

I fed them hay outside.   I cut a hole in the hay loft, so I could toss the hay into the outside paddock. 

Water was in an insulated and heated (well, deicer) trough inside the barn.

They would get super fuzzy... I never blanketed them.

The only issues were

 #1, when I stupidly bought a quarter horse x thoroughbred.  Thin skin, hard keeper, also hooves weren't the best.   

#2 my Caspian could NOT help himself... EVERY spring he would get overly excited and dance about on the ice and pull something.  So every spring I would have to shell out for a horse massage lady.  No joke.  2 to 6 times before he was back to right.


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> #1, when I stupidly bought a quarter horse x thoroughbred. Thin skin, hard keeper, also hooves weren't the best.


Plus it probably ate a lot more than an "average" horse without the thoroughbred blood


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Plus it probably ate a lot more than an "average" horse without the thoroughbred blood


Thus the "hard keeper"

I had no idea what I had bought...  I was raised with a quarter horse...  and as an adult with my own children had 2 easy keepers....  horse number 3 did me in.


----------



## Alaskan

So...  Friday photos... drizzling day.


----------



## Finnie

It’s still beautiful, even in the drizzle!


----------



## Mini Horses

How far do you live from all that water?    I'm looking at that strip going out into it and thinking that might be a fishable area part of the year.....if you even want to fish. 😂 If you eat it, could get a freezer full. 👍


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> How far do you live from all that water?    I'm looking at that strip going out into it and thinking that might be a fishable area part of the year.....if you even want to fish. 😂 If you eat it, could get a freezer full. 👍


We eat lots of fish... mostly salmon.

And yes, there are some fishing spots on that spit of land that juts out into the bay. That strip of land is called "the Spit".  We are a creative bunch.  

We can see that water from my house, but we are at almost 1,300 feet elevation. 

Only a 15 minute drive....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> I had no idea what I had bought


When we bought this place there was a couple renting the lower part of the barn for 2 horses and a pony. The pony was a real drama queen. One of the horses was a thoroughbred she had bought from someone who said they couldn't get weight on him. She showed me a picture, nearly a bag of bones. They apparently didn't know thoroughbreds burn massive calories just breathing. She fed him properly and he was beautiful. Also BIG! I don't know his stats but he was tall.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> They apparently didn't know thoroughbreds burn massive calories just breathing


Yep.

He needed lots of food, and good food too!  

Also, he had skin like tissue paper.   he was always getting cut on something, or rub spots... or whatever.

Both of my other horses I had to super limit grass intake.  And, on low quality hay they were fat.


----------



## Ridgetop

We used to buy top quality alfalfa for our dairy goats.  We would buy a field, usually 2nd cut since the dairies had all contracted for the first cutting.  It was super high protein leafy green alfalfa and we were on milk test.  That excellent alfalfa gave us high yields, our dairy herd kidded multiples, and were show ready in condition.

Since it was what we had we fed it to our horses too.  Our horses lost weight and got very thin.  We kept feeding them more and more hay to help them gain weight.  I wormed them.  I added bran to their diet.  I had their teeth floated.  They were super frisky and healthy, but very thin.   

Then I during a lesson on protein feeding levels and rates of gain in meat animals for my 4-H project kids I realized that the high level of protein was probably causing the horses to lose weight!  The high protein quality of the alfalfa was suitable for lactating animals but not for our trail horses.  We started buying lower quality hay for the horses and they gained their weight back.  LOL


----------



## Bruce

High protein isn't good for alpacas either.


----------



## Ridgetop

Normally we can't get the real high protein alfalfa because most of the first cutting is contracted by the dairies.  What you get from feed stores is usually 3rd cutting.  We were able to contract the second cutting from a hay guy.  He would bring it when we needed it.  At that time, we were going through about 1500 lbs. every 4 weeks just for the dairy goats, along with cattle grain lb. for lb. grain to milk for the milkers.


----------



## WyoLiving

When we bought our place, it had 40 acres, but the seller was willing to split the property.  We put in an offer for the buildings and 25 acres, with an option to buy the remaining land when our place in Wyoming sold.  Another buyer offered to buy the buildings and 5 acres.  Seller chose our offer.  Then, before our Wyoming place sold, A neighbor offered to buy the remaining 15 acres to use as pasture for his horses.  We said OK. 
There was 12 acres of our 25 acres of land that was hayfield.  It was explained to us that it was an abandoned field that said neighbor had worked back into hayfield and hayed it every year to feed his horses.  We allowed him to continue haying it, for free, with the one condition that he call us and let us know when he was going to be in the field.  We figured it would be win-win situation:  he gets to make hay for his horses and we would get free maintenance on the field and it wouldn't go back to weeds.  He never bothered to do any maintenance on the field and only cut it once a year, so it was getting really poor quality.   I asked him about overseeding something nutritious, but he felt the grassy, weedy stuff was good enough because his horses had been eating it for years and were used to it.


----------



## Ridgetop

Just my opinion, but if you are allowing someone to hay your fields and take the hay for free, they should at least be fertilizing and spraying for noxious weeds.  Cutting only once is probably all the hay it will produce since the tenant is not keeping up the soil.  

My Texas cattle tenant is responsible for fence repairs, and while I will pay for the chicken manure when it is time to do it, he will arrange for it to be spread.  He also removes locust trees that sprout and does not over graze.  

Check Farmerjan's posts as to what she and her son have to do with their leased fields.  Keeping pasture in good condition is important.  Reclaiming pasture that has been overgrazed, or not keeping the soil in good heart will bite you in the end.


----------



## Alaskan

Wahahaha

I have NOT died!  

So... eldest is now gone to Kodiak for school.  Kid #2 is happily in Anchorage for school....

Kid 3, 4 and 5 all went with spouse for the weekend.


Leaving



Me




Alone!




The youngest 3 kids had so much fun teasing me.  "So, how will you eat?"  "What will you do without coffee?" "Do you remember how to do chores?" "How will you do so much church reading alone?"



Anyway... so far so good!

It has been FUN getting to eat in bed. 

Getting out a ladder, at night,  trudging through brush with that ladder...  then having to grab a dip net and climb back up the ladder....  well, that wasn't great fun, but I did it!  It was pretty funny too actually.   Because I finally got the escaped chicken perching on the fence..... but then her feet got tangled on a combo of net and chicken wire,  and I didn't bring my reading glasses!  So there I am giggling in the almost full dark trying to feel how to release her toes!  Poor girl... all worked out though!  

When I put her back in the coop...  I just stood there counting.... recounting... counting again...  HOW many chickens do I own?  What number?  Think, think....  turns out the only other one that had escaped was "Old Lady Hen".  Sheesh.

So there in the middle of the night... with my phone flashlight I am crawling under spruce trees.... no hen...

I gave up.

Next morning...  I called the chickens and she came,  I saw her!  But, when I tried to catch her...  well... I failed, and then the dog noticed me failing, and started chasing after my poor Old Lady Hen!!!! Off they went through the brush!  That stupid dog would NOT listen....

I gave up.....

So, hours later, dog FINALLY returns to the house, which is NICE.  The dog belongs to Spouse...  so, I can't let it run off and die while I am in charge.  

I locked up the dog, called chickens...  Old Lady Hen doesn't show up.

I put my feet up for a bit.. then went to evening church services, and THERE are a group of kids at church, dressed in pants, work shoes and junky clothes!!!!  hurrah!  I asked the one barefoot kid to put shoes on... asked their dad for permission... then took those kids home with me!!!  

I pointed to a clump of spruce,  wild thorny raspberries,  thick elderberries, and weeds.... I told the kids that she was probably in there some place!

So...  I stood over by the chicken yard and called chickens,  and Old Lady Hen WAS in that thicket!!!  The kids happily crawled through all of that brush and YES, gently caught Old Lady Hen!!!  

So hurrah!  All safe and sound!


As to how they got out...  turns out my kids, on their last chore check before running off to galavant, had NOT securely closed the coop door!!!

Anyway, all safe and sound again!

I am so happy.  I like my Old Lady Hen.


----------



## Mini Horses

Home alone???    

Seems chickens are ok.    Dog has returned -- good thing since it's spouses 🙄😬

What have you been eating?  Are you making your coffee?  Didn't they leave "heat &eat" meals for ya?


----------



## Alaskan

My mom is still here... 

In the morning we went and met with my chat and drink coffee group... at a coffee place, so, COFFEE! Check!

Then mom took me to lunch, I saved half of my lunch for my supper.  I filled up on dry cereal at home, in bed, while watching movies.  

Sunday means church followed by a big lunch... I warned everyone that Spouse was not home, AND no boys were home to cook....  so the other people brought plenty!     Also, they have GREAT coffee, and oodles of it!

So now....  I just have to wait for the 3 youngest and spouse to return...  some time today...

Which is good....

Because, seriously...  I don't think the dog is eating!!!!  -sigh-


----------



## Baymule

You have had a nice vacation, but I bet you sure are glad that they have come back home!


----------



## Alaskan

Random photos:

Pond from today:







From last week, bird on drive 




Fanciest bell at church, and the propane tank bell


----------



## Alaskan

Ah... bird = spruce grouse


----------



## farmerjan

Very


Alaskan said:


> Ah... bird = spruce



Pretty .  Is that a floating A frame for ducks?


----------



## Alaskan

farmerjan said:


> Very
> 
> 
> Pretty .  Is that a floating A frame for ducks?


Yes, I wanted to get barrow golden eyes to nest there (I researched their nests).  They visit it and play in it, as do other visiting ducks,  but no one has nested on it.

It has sunk a bit over the years...  I think it is a bit too low now for nesting.   But, since visiting ducks like to perch on it, eh... I have left it as is, since they do enjoy it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad you named the bird.  I was gonna ask.  Pretty but not real "bird like".


----------



## Alaskan

Mini Horses said:


> Glad you named the bird.  I was gonna ask.  Pretty but not real "bird like".




Those, and the Ptarmigans are in the "dumb chicken" category!

Always amazing that they thrive up here, and aren't eaten out of existence in 5 seconds flat.


----------



## Bruce

NPR reports bad weather coming your way! Of course Alaska is a BIG state, the weather might be far from you, I don't know.


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> NPR reports bad weather coming your way! Of course Alaska is a BIG state, the weather might be far from you, I don't know.


Yes... very far away. Nothing at all where I am at.





I have a friend with family in that region...  the big problem is that the small villages have zero home owners insurance.  And yes, some places are near the beach and low.

As of this morning, No update from the friend's family.....


----------



## Baymule

I love the contrasting church bells! 
How come villagers have no insurance?


----------



## Mini Horses

I'd guess the insurers won't write it....


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> I love the contrasting church bells!
> How come villagers have no insurance?





Mini Horses said:


> I'd guess the insurers won't write it....


Yep, insurers won't give them any.  Everything there is either really low quality HUD housing,  or "home built."  

Also, there isn't a market for houses.  If you want to sell a house, no one will buy it.


----------



## Alaskan

Sunrise today.... at.... uh... 8:35 ish.

I had to wait on the flagger.

Road construction season is in panic/wind it up mode...


----------



## Alaskan

So... 2 nights back... I heard something..


I looked out, a black bear was crawling into the back of son's truck to get the trash we had put in there that day.... and run out of time to take to the dump.

Son was still awake... I told him... he is all "WHERE are the guns!!!" (They had been moved) then he was "is it legal? Is it in season now?? I CAN'T REMEMBER!!!!" I had no idea, and said so... so he said "Fine! With the airsoft then!" (To hurt, make him run off,but not wound) And I just said "son, son, remember the cost of replacing the back window of your truck!" (The way everything was setup, the back window of the truck would be the backstop of the shot). His response to that comment was funny because he was so incredibly deadpan and matter of fact "I won't miss"



I then remembered the marksmanship competitions he kept winning......


Anyway...

Lots of trash has been cleaned up... truck took a load to the dump... youngest reinforced our trash box (bear had broken into it).

It turns out we COULD have killed and eaten the bear, the season is open.... ah well.....


----------



## Alaskan

This morning.

Yep... termination dust


----------



## SageHill

Alaskan said:


> His response to that comment was funny because he was so incredibly deadpan and matter of fact "I won't miss"


LOVE IT !!!


----------



## Baymule

No bear for breakfast!


----------



## Bruce

Termination dust???


----------



## Alaskan

Bruce said:


> Termination dust???


First bit of snow on the mountains,  the termination of summer...  so also called termination dust.


----------



## Alaskan

From right now, at my favorite in town sit and eat in my car spot:


----------



## SageHill

Beautiful. 
I've been to Seward, drove from Anchorage and stayed at Sourdough Sunrise B&B. Great breakfast nice people. When I was there one morning some folks with goats stopped in and joined in for breakfast, they even brought fresh goats milk.


----------



## Alaskan

We have been very lucky... since we have hired out our bobcat (so ZERO heavy equioment to remove snow).  So far, we have made more than we have spent, (since we now have to pay someone to plow us). It has snowed multiple times, but so far not too much at once. 

 That was our hope.... small snow falls.  Usually heavy snow comes after Christmas. The bobcat comes back in January. 


Ok... photo dump.. from the last few weeks:


----------



## SageHill

Wow. Alaska is truly one of the prettiest states in the union. Heck I'd say it's a tie - Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## farmerjan

Very nice snowy scenes.  I am glad that you are getting it in small enough doses to not be "covered up"....


----------



## Bruce

Alaskan said:


> since we have hired out our bobcat (so ZERO heavy equipment to remove snow). So far, we have made more than we have spent, (since we now have to pay someone to plow us)


I guess that works as long as the hired people do the job in a timely manner.



SageHill said:


> Wow. Alaska is truly one of the prettiest states in the union. Heck I'd say it's a tie - Alaska and Hawaii.


Yet you live in hot dry So Cal


----------



## Alaskan

Some photos.

Theophany, the baptism of Christ in the Jordan, was back on the 6th. So we also did the outdoor blessing of the waters.

The beach, at noon... yep... that is the high point of the sun.








Father getting everything set up.







Earlier, youngest kid lighting the oil lamps before the church services.







And 4:40 Thursday night, the 5th, when I was walking to church


----------



## SageHill

Bruce said:


> Yet you live in hot dry So Cal


True true true - but right now ---- it looks like Hawaii here.  (and sometimes I can see snowy mountains -- framed in palm trees)


----------

